# Cautiously 'here' ! *2boys4girlsAllhereAllhealthyWedidit!!!!*



## Smudgelicious

:shrug:I'm not sure I belong here yet, still waiting for tests, but I can't stand limbo land !

So, very briefly, my history:
My son died 2 days after he was born full term Aug 98, I have 2 daughters 10 and 7. I had a miscarriage April 21st 2010. 

23rd May I got a BFP. Called doctor who was VERY negative and told me I wasn't pregnant. This is over the phone, mind you ! I told him I had had heaps of neg hpts between mc and this new bfp, so what else could it be ? he sent me off for a HCG test but only after I BEGGED for one :growlmad:

24th May, my HCG was 25miu which is low but tied in with being about 10-11dpo which is where I thought I was. He has ordered another test for the 7th June (yes, 2 WHOLE WEEKS later). His reasoning is that if the HCG is rising, you'll see it well and truly after 2 weeks.

So....now I'm 4 days away from my next hcg, still taking hpts which are getting darker. My boobs are killing me and I am so bloated I keep undoing my buttons. I feel pregnant, but my mind won't let me 'go there' just yet. Some days I allow myself to think the best, but not often....everythings hinging on Mondays test :shrug:

Sorry for the long winded story, just wanted to get it out and see what others think !


----------



## mommydelux

Smudgelicious said:


> :shrug:I'm not sure I belong here yet, still waiting for tests, but I can't stand limbo land !
> 
> So....now I'm 4 days away from my next hcg, still taking hpts which are getting darker. My boobs are killing me and I am so bloated I keep undoing my buttons. I feel pregnant, but my mind won't let me 'go there' just yet. Some days I allow myself to think the best, but not often....everythings hinging on Mondays test :shrug:
> 
> Sorry for the long winded story, just wanted to get it out and see what others think !

Hey Smudgelicious - you mind if i join you on this topic?
I am in a similar spot - m/c 29 April. BFN 26 May, Faint BFP 30 May. No AF in between either.

My doctors been great though - i haven't actually seen him yet - but when i called his office to mention the faint BFP he immediately sent me for bloods which came back at Beta 405 and said come back on friday 4 June (2 days later). said if it's rising steadily - he'll put me on some meds to help sustain the pregnancy.

Long story short - I'm also feeling like i'm in limbo. I'm starting to prepare myself for a preggers that's not viable after tomorrows blood work. But at the same time I'm hoping really hard that it sticks. 

If i were you - i'd see how your OB handles the next set of results - if he's still as negative and unsupportive I'd switch drs. I can understand him advising you realistically but to be so off putting and unsupportive :nope:- I'd kick him to the curb.

What were your first set of Betas?


----------



## Smudgelicious

Thanks Mommydelux. Limbo is torture isn't it ? 

Your beta was better than mine. Mine was 25, which is low but not necessarily disaster low. The next one on Monday is what that worries me now.

I only saw this DR in the first place because he could fit me in for an US with my recent pg/mc. He was fantastic when I miscarried which is why I was so shocked by his reaction this time. It was only 4 weeks and 4 days after the mc that I got the bfp, which is quick but it's certainly not unheard of ! He told me that he doesn't want me to be disappointed, which is nice but to just deny that I'm even pregnant is breaking my heart. 

He doesn't deliver anymore, so if I am pg and it sticks I won't be staying with him for long.


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi Smudge, mommyd,

I'm feeling a bit the same, so I thought I'd say hi :)

I did have one AF in between though - MC 23rd Mar, AF 2nd May, BFP 30th May. I went to the docs today, thinking I'd get an early scan booked, or at least some advice and blood tests, but they wouldn't even test me!! She asked if I'd POAS and when I said I had she said she wouldn't do one then, then she said that I wouldn't get an early scan and basically said fingers crossed and goodbye! I was a bit shocked to be honest! I appreciate that they don't do too much until you've had multiple losses, but I thought I'd at least get an earlier scan, or regular bloods!! Don't most people???

I don't really know what to do now!! I'm sorry your doc was so unsupportive too Smudge. I hope Monday comes quickly and the results are good :hugs: It all sounds nicely on track to me :)

FX for you too mommyd :hugs: Sounds like we need DRs like yours! :)


----------



## Fiore

My doctors was (excuse the language) and arsehole about it all too. He refused to even consider that all these positive test results may indicate a pregnancy as I had a mc the month previous. I payed for a private scan and was like "ha!! In your face!!" lol!! When I went to the hospital when I had a small bleed they also scanned me thinking that the bfp was a kind of residue from the mc but there was my little blobby, heartbeat and all!!

I hope you have the luck I have had, my little girl is due in 22 weeks time. Make sure you put your foot up your doctors you-know-where if he procrastinates any more and tried to give you a reason not to test!!xx


----------



## Smudgelicious

Thanks for your responses. Though I'm not happy that others DRs are being difficult as well :growlmad:

It's like they completely forget there's a person with a heart and feelings, not just a blood supply and a uterus. 

Fiore - you inspired me to look into private scans. Don't know how it works over here in the US, but I did find one place that will do it from 6 weeks (for $175). If Dr Dickhead doesn't scan me next week, I might try that. I'd LOVE to be able to show him a bean picture ! 'In your face sucker ! Thanks for nothing !'

Less than 96 hours until hcg. Can't tell you how much I would love a glass (or bottle) of wine to pass the time. But I won't do it !


----------



## Sandie_Cali

Sounds like you should get a new doctor, he sounds kinda mean!! :growlmad: I hope your hcg levels excalate and quadriple and then some to show him off!! hmmm I am sorry you had to go through that!! :hugs:

Congrats and welcome!!:hugs:


----------



## mommydelux

Hey ladies!
so i went for blood set #2 this morning. and man - that needle gets bigger everytime i go!!! 

Results should be in by noon. am oddly calm this morning. after having my emotions all over the place for the last 2 weeks - this calm feeling, is unnerving me in spades!!!

Anyhoo - I assumably ovulated and fell prego 2 - 2 1/2 weeks after m/c - so no, it's not unheard of.

Things work a little different here in SA with regards to pregnancy. Most employed people have health insurance so early scans - regular scans (like one every 4 weeks) is the norm. It's up to the patient to request that further investigation be done after any number of m/c's even 1. I didn't opt for that because i have a healthy 2 year old and had a good prego with him. 
Our state hospitals scan once a trimester. And we deal with our OB's at every appointment - no midwife or nurses etc etc. So in effect i would see my doctor once every 4 weeks and then every week 4 weeks before due date. 


But to answer your question KitKatB - it's normal practise here in SA to be sent for more regular bloods if you have a history of m/c (even if it's just one).


----------



## KitKatBit

That system sounds much more comprehensive mommyd. Mind you, I quite like midwife led care when things are running smoothly, as I find it less stressful. Hospitals and doctors etc tend to panic me a bit - silly I know. This time I'll be mostly seen by midwives, but I have been refered to a consultant as well because of the mc. She said I might only see him once though, just to check things are ok. Not until the normal 12 week scan though and still only the 2 scans throughout unless anything abnormal is picked up at any point.

So, you must have your results by now....I really hope it's good news. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## mommydelux

SO - i just got my results back now - 890. they've a little more than doubled. I'm so relieved. Doc put me on progesteron meds for 2 weeks. we're not quite sure how far along i am since i had a m/c carriage 29 April - no AF - prego again. we guessing about 4 weeks or so. actually using the dates we bd! 6 dates in total cuz hubby and i were out of town at different times on business. so we had to fit in some Q-time when we were home at the same time. anyway - date of conception - i have my money on 16 or 23 May. 

I do agree with you - hospitals panic me too. Luckily most OB's have offices away from the hospital. Our state health care works more or less the same like the UK's.

I see OB on 21 June for a scan and stuff.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Thats great news Mommyd !


I don't really know how having a baby works over here, because all my other children were born in Australia. I know I had quite a few US last time because it was easy to check the hb that way. This time around I have no idea. I do know I will get referred to a perinatologist by 12 weeks because I'm high risk.


I think I'm about 5+2 weeks, going by opk's. If they use the mc as a LMP I'd be about 6+2 which I don't think is right. But I'm not counting anything until I get that blood test !


----------



## KitKatBit

Fantastic news mommyd!! :happydance: I'm so pleased for you :D We must be about the same dates then :)

Here's hoping your results are just as good on Monday Smudge - not long to go now (although I guess it seems like ages still to you?) :hugs:

I guess I'll be left not knowing how things are going for about another 7 weeks!! I might feel a bit better after only 4 more weeks maybe, as that's at least past the point of my mc last time. If I start to feel too rotten about it I think I might have to look into going private for some tests and a scan. I might try ringing the EPU i got refered to for the mc too - maybe if I bypass the doc I'll be able to get a scan there.

I feel a bit miserable about it today if I'm honest, which I know I shouldn't considering I've at least got my :bfp: but it's SO long until I can actually believe it might mean I stay pregnant. It's like being half pregnant... :(


----------



## Smudgelicious

KitKatBit said:


> Fantastic news mommyd!! :happydance: I'm so pleased for you :D We must be about the same dates then :)
> 
> Here's hoping your results are just as good on Monday Smudge - not long to go now (although I guess it seems like ages still to you?) :hugs:
> 
> I guess I'll be left not knowing how things are going for about another 7 weeks!! I might feel a bit better after only 4 more weeks maybe, as that's at least past the point of my mc last time. If I start to feel too rotten about it I think I might have to look into going private for some tests and a scan. I might try ringing the EPU i got refered to for the mc too - maybe if I bypass the doc I'll be able to get a scan there.
> 
> I feel a bit miserable about it today if I'm honest, which I know I shouldn't considering I've at least got my :bfp: but it's SO long until I can actually believe it might mean I stay pregnant. It's like being half pregnant... :(

Thats exactly it ! I'm half pregnant ! 

I can't wait for Monday, but at the same time I don't want to see bad numbers. My daily hpt is still dark and very positive, so there is something there. My biggest fear is that it's leftover tissue and I need surgery, closely followed by the fear that it's going to be another failed pregnancy. 

In the last few days I have started thinking about getting some sort of inconclusive result. Like the hcg is up, but it's not _definitively_ up and I'll be on a blood test band wagon until ??? 

I don't have any real ms yet, I've had a couple of episodes of nausea but that could have been from anything. From memory, I don't usually start to feel like complete crap until about 7 weeks.

:hugs: Kit. We'll all get through this time somehow ! Eventually we'll know......

In the meantime, we're stuck on the swings and roundabouts of limbo land :wacko:


----------



## Fiore

Lol @ doctor dickhead!!

We've had 2 private scans (one dating at 5 weeks and one gender at 17 weeks) and 2 with the NHS (one when they didn't believe I had bean and a routine 12 week scan) and I've got another next week. They've been a godsend!!xx


----------



## Smudgelicious

I can't wait for scans, Fiore ! They are so reassuring (once you see that little flickering heartbeat)

I woke up in complete panic this morning. I went to bed really late last night, well this morning anyway @ 1.30am. My boobs were so sore I couldn't lay on my front at all and they seemed worse than usual. Then at 10am this morning they barely felt sore at all ! Immediate thoughts of disaster ....... 

But luckily, the good old soreness has returned and they feel like the same rock filled boozies I've been dragging around for the last 3 weeks....phew.

I can't say I've really got morning sickness, but I get this kind of full stomach, 'yuck' feeling and I burp all the time. Its only happened a few times. Does that sound good/familiar to anyone ? I also have episodes of extreme tiredness but they don't last long. 

How is everyone else feeling today ? :hugs:


----------



## KitKatBit

Smudgelicious said:


> But luckily, the good old soreness has returned and they feel like the same rock filled boozies I've been dragging around for the last 3 weeks....phew.
> 
> I can't say I've really got morning sickness, but I get this kind of full stomach, 'yuck' feeling and I burp all the time. Its only happened a few times. Does that sound good/familiar to anyone ? I also have episodes of extreme tiredness but they don't last long.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today ? :hugs:

Hi Smudge :) I feel about the same really. I'm mostly just really really tired - I slept for about 12 hours last night!! I had been having some AF type cramps too, which is a bit worrying :( Other people have reported the same and say it's normal for week 4 though, so I'm TRYING not to panic.

Other than that I just feel vaguely sick and can't eat lots of things and have the 2 over-filled bags of sugar to lug round on my front!! I had to resort to buying new bras today...ALREADY! I'm glad yours returned to feeling just as over-inflated lol.


----------



## Smudgelicious

I had a 4 hour nap yesterday ! Which was great but I woke up starving with the worst craving for bbq. My husband went out and got ribs which was great ! :munch: But then I burped all night and felt sick ...

Less than 24 hours to go until the TEST. I'm getting the results an hour afterwards. I'm nervous to say the least. I just want to know ! And I want to know for sure, not 'maybe' !

Like your ticker Kit ! Hope I get to do one soon !


----------



## mommydelux

Good Morning Ladies!

How are we all feeling today?

Me, I'm feeling normal - I think. Am counting the days to that scan on 21 June. Started the progesteron pills last friday. Been having mild ms. not sure whether its the pills or the bean LOL. KitKatB, you put it beautifully - half pregnant! even with my bloods on friday I still feel half prego. 
Am taking my vitamins religiously also. Lots of water and praying. I still can't quite bring myself to feel anything other than "normal". I'm feeling a little excited - but more preparingmyself for the worst? that make sense to anyone?

Smudge - i'm holding thumbs for you hun! I'm sure your numbers will be more than the expected double. Let us know how things go, ok?


----------



## Smudgelicious

Just did it. 1 hour till results ......


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well I have the results and my hcg which was 25miu 14 days ago is now......









12877 :wohoo:


----------



## KitKatBit

OMG that's INCREDIBLE news!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm SO pleased for you Smudge!!! :hugs: How exciting!!!! :happydance: YEY!!!

Quick, go and do a ticker now!!!!!!!! :D

I'm not sure I should have done one yet, but as I'm not going to get any proper confirmation of things until my 12 week scan I figured I may as well go for it - PMA and all that :) Reassuringly I feel pretty rubbish today still :)

Congrats again Smudge xxx


----------



## mommydelux

YAY!!! This is excellent news Smudge! i'm so very pleased for you.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


how's everyone feeling? 

Guys - i feel like after the 2ww we have the "6ww" and then "12ww".


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi mommyd :)

my nautia let up at about midnight last night for the first time in days and I was really worried. Feeling nice and sick again today though lol - phew! I have managed to eat something though, so at least I know I'm doing the best I can.

I've decided I definitely can't do the 12ww (love it!) without getting some kind of reassurance in the mean time, so I'm definitely going to contact the EPU directly and try to get a scan at about 6 wks. Failing that I've looked up my health care benefits and I think I might be able to get a private one done through that. I'll go crazy with the waiting otherwise! That means I'm in the 6ww!!

How's everyone else doing? xx


----------



## mommydelux

a quick question - is anyone else's appetite running crazy???
I'm constantly hungry. I'm not that far along and was wondering if anyone else was feeling it or if I'm just imagining it.
This is how my day goes and the ones marked with* was meals I never used to have pre-preggers.

6am - Cereal *
8:30am - snack (fruit or yogurt or sarmie)
10:45ish am - lunch * 
13:00 - Lunch again
15:00 - snack (yogurt or sarmie or muffin)*
17:30 - Supper
19:00 - snack or left over supper *

I just feel like I'm hungry ALL the time! like nothing i eat is filling me. 
Woolworths chicken and pasta salad all of a sudden smells like TUNA!!! everything smells like tuna 

I didn't feel like this with my ds. although with him i was queasy ALL the time from 4 weeks to 26 weeks prego.


Am i just being a sissy and whiney? is anybody else feeling like this?


----------



## KitKatBit

Sorry mommyd, I can't really empathise with that one because I'm much more like you were with your ds. I feel so sick all the time that I never really fancy anything to eat. I'm having to force it down.

I didn't feel sick at all with my dd, so I guess it just varies from preg to preg. I think I ate a fair amount then if I remember rightly, but as long as you eat fairly healthily then I don't think it's a bad thing at all! Have you tried some slow energy release foods, like bananas and oats?


----------



## mommydelux

Hey

I have oats for breakfast every morning. However i have switched to Low GI breads now. 
My clothes are starting to fit tightly already - my pants and jeans. 

How have you been KitKatB?


----------



## VGibs

I have got to join this group....I had a MC on April 24th and got a new :bfp: 4w1d later. I am now 6w4d and man oh man I am so in your boat! I am freaking out at every little twinge and am so nervous about my numbers. My doc wont draw anymore until June 22nd! I wish I could get a private scan!


----------



## KitKatBit

I was still overweight from my mc pregnancy, so that coupled with the preg bloat i've now got means that i don't fit in some of my clothes already! I look about 5 months preg already, not 5 weeks!!!

I'm good today thanks mommyd. Not as symptom-ie as yesterday though, which is on my mind a bit, but i'm trying not to stress out. I still feel pretty sick, but my BBs aren't feeling anywhere near as bad :(


----------



## Smudgelicious

I haven't had a huge amount of nausea but I seem to swing from STARVING to completely uninterested in all food.

Today I had:

Banana, fruit and veg juice
Sandwich
chocolate covered almonds (yeah, really healthy but they were what I wanted)
Had a really long nap between 4.30 and 7pm

and now it's 9.12pm and I'm not hungry. Not very much food, but I'm just not interested. I stand in front of the fridge or pantry and there is NOTHING I want. I have to eat something now though, because I know I'll be hungry in an hour or two. 

Ooooohhh scrambled eggs with cheese ! Now I know what I want !!!! and toast ! and some cherries.....! Have to eat now :happydance:


----------



## mommydelux

hey guys

SOO - my appetite is gone. but i am sooo emotional this morning. I live in South Africa - so the Soccer World Cup is the only thing everybody is talking about at the mo. Anyhoo - the radio DJ reckons this morning - this is such a proud moment for our country and to see all the SA's get behind our national team and hosting the SWC is totally amazing. Everyone is in the spirit of things. Feel it, it is here. Won't i burst out crying. not quite sure why. Then Lady Antebellums latest release comes on "I need you now" :cry: water works is an understatement. it was more like Niagra falls. and i couldn't explain it. i was inconsolable!

And the fatigue is back in spades and my 2 1/2year old son is having none of that sleepiness mum!

We haven't told a single soul about the preggers and i swear people are going to start thinking I'm a nut case!


----------



## KitKatBit

Morning guys :)

I'm a bit like that Smudge. Randomly I've just eaten a strawberry sandwich, which was the only thing I could even contemplate lol. It sounds weird I know, but it was delicious...honestly! :)

I'm sorry you're feeling so tearful and tired mommyd :( I've had fits of being an emotional wreck too and of being really snappy (poor OH lol). At least it's another reassuring preg symptom I guess, though I know that's not much help when you're trying to hold it together in front of people! It's awful when you can't tell people isn't it - you're all emotional and starting to gain weight and you can't tell anyone the excuse!

I've had a complete crisis of confidence since last night. I'm not sure why. Maybe it was initially because of the symptoms not being so pronounced. I need the 6ww to be over :(


----------



## mommydelux

O KitKatB - I feel the same as you - confidence crisis. I know i shouldn't compare pregnancies but with my DS at 5 weeks i was puking my gutts out! like a poster child for pregnancy symptoms. and the symptoms i'm feeling now isn't as reassuring as nausea and hurling. I dunno how i am going to make it to June 21. I'm actually feeling like such a basket case today. I called OH 30mins ago just to chat about how i'm feeling and all i could manage was "hello" then the tears came. thankfully my colleagues are all men and they're slightly oblivious to me and my emotional state. My manager knows I'm prego but she sits on the 2nd floor so i can avoid her altogether for days at a time if i need to. but she's sensitive to me and my "state".
And to make matters worse - i was 5 weeks 6 days when the last m/c happened so that's also on my mind :sad:


----------



## mommydelux

VGibs said:


> I have got to join this group....I had a MC on April 24th and got a new :bfp: 4w1d later. I am now 6w4d and man oh man I am so in your boat! I am freaking out at every little twinge and am so nervous about my numbers. My doc wont draw anymore until June 22nd! I wish I could get a private scan!

Hey VGibs - welcome to our little group - together we'll all go insane at some point!:haha:

What were your last numbers? at least you made it to 6w4d!!! the lot of us are slowly inching our way there. and it's taking so fooking long.


----------



## KitKatBit

I'm comparing to my MC preg instead - this one is feeling far too similar :(

I'm sorry you're having to deal with it at work - it's good your colleagues are blissfully ignorant of it all lol. I'm working from home today, so at least i don't have that issue. I guess you're bound to feel worse in the run up to your last mc time? I'm sure you'll sail past it no problems though - your HGC levels were great!! :hugs:

I'm going to hold out until next Monday and then ring the EPU to try to get a scan. I'm still having mild cramps too, so maybe if I tell them that they'll fit me in quickly.


----------



## KitKatBit

VGibs said:


> I have got to join this group....I had a MC on April 24th and got a new :bfp: 4w1d later. I am now 6w4d and man oh man I am so in your boat! I am freaking out at every little twinge and am so nervous about my numbers. My doc wont draw anymore until June 22nd! I wish I could get a private scan!

Hi VGibs,

sorry, I missed your post some how! Welcome to the half preggers! :)

Well done on making it through the 6ww at least. I hope the 22nd comes quickly for you :hugs:

I'm going to try contacting my EPU directly for a scan next week - they gave me all their numbers when I had the mc. I guess we'll all just have to keep focussing on these smaller milestones and trying to keep each other sane in the mean time.


----------



## mommydelux

I can't quite pinpoint what symtoms i had with mc. i had maybe mild nausea. and slight fatigue. but it all happened so fast that i can't remember much of it. (only how i felt after). If i had to be brutally honest with myself i'd have to admit that i am terrified of this bean not sticking. I'm so tempted to go and get my bloods done again, but then i think - what if the bloods come back "not good"? how will i deal with it? is it better to just expect the unexpected - which i'm not sure what it is right now - or shall i be forward and tempt the unexpected? this is probably not making sense to anyone right now - it's just ramblings of a mad woman - a mad, half pregnant woman.

and I am SOOOOO SORRYYY for being such a downer today. I know you guys probably don't need to hear my ramblings. I hate not being in control of myself. 

But I'm sure and praying we're all 100's when we have our first scans done!


----------



## mommydelux

KitKatBit said:


> I'm going to hold out until next Monday and then ring the EPU to try to get a scan. I'm still having mild cramps too, so maybe if I tell them that they'll fit me in quickly.

Mild cramping is often an early pregger symptom. It could be your uterus stretching to make space for Beanie.

On a different note though - and this may be TMI - but all of a sudden i have an abundance of cm ... like in the weeks running up to my BFP? is this normal? like when i wipe it's on the tp - eggwhite slimy (sorry for TMI). 
But as you may know we watch and notice EVERY change in our bodies.


----------



## KitKatBit

I think that's a normal preg symptom too mommyd. I've been getting lots of creamy cm. Just now I thought maybe it had a pink tinge too :( but it was hard to tell because it was so pale. I could just be driving myself crazy.

I was feeling guilty too for putting so much negativity on here. Maybe we need to put a health warning on the thread title??!!


----------



## KitKatBit

Smudge is going to come on and be disgraced with us! rofl


----------



## mommydelux

LOL... I'm sure everyones emotions are all over the place right now. 
I just counted the days until June 21 - if i am indeed 5w3d then i will be 7 weeks along for my first scan... small steps - aim for the 6w mark AND then the 7week mark.....


----------



## VGibs

I think my numbers are in my siggy...Ive been having cramps on and off for two weeks now. They move all over my tummy so I am sure it is not serious but it still freaks me way out. Ive been getting EWCM as well! Lots of creamy but sometimes it is EW too.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Ha I'm not disgraced at all ! If anything I kind of feel the same way.... I am SOOOOOOOO tired all the time, I cannot get a thing done. After last nights nap, I couldn't get to sleep until about 3am. Then this morning I got up, took the kids to the bus stop, came straight back home and straight back into bed at 8am (it was still warm and so comfy) thinking 'i'll just have a lie down' :sleep:. Next thing, it's 11.30am, I have done nothing, my house is a mess, I have to do some errands in between child pickups and I feel so blaaaaaaaaaaaah. I can't think straight because all I pay attention to is my own body.

How about this for TMI - diarrhea !! every couple of days, I get a savage bout, always at night and always after eating. Dr Google says it's a progesterone reaction and some people get that more so than vomiting. Can't say thats a blessing, I'd really rather not have either:nope:

I haven't got a ticker yet, because I'm not precisely sure how pregnant I am. I'm pretty confident it's 6 weeks, but I just want a bloody US !

MommyD - I'm waiting for the emotions to start...I don't think there's anything 'wrong' with you. As I was reading what you said, I was thinking 'oh yes, I know that feeling !'. I'm still feeling half pregnant and I think that will last until at least the 2nd trimester probably longer. 

:hug:


----------



## KitKatBit

Morning half preggers :)

So, I rang my doc and asked them to do a blood test. She was kind of luke warm about the idea, but she's said it's ok if it will help me worry less so I have an appointment at half 11 today :happydance:

She did say that she wouldn't want the results to be 'falsely reassuring' though - what's THAT about??!!! I thought that if your levels were right then that meant that things were pretty much sure to be ok at the moment?? What have your doctors said about it? She also reiterated that I won't get an early scan unless I start to have really bad pains or bleeding, so I might have to tell some big fat porkies in a week's time - or do you think that's tempting fate too much?

I'm sorry you're feeling so shattered all the time Smudge. I think it's fine to let things slip a bit at the moment though - a messy house isn't going to hurt, so it shouldn't stress you out more than you are already. I think if you need to sleep then you need to sleep and you might as well enjoy it lol.

My stomach's in an uproar too. I'm not sure how much is hormones, how much is the vitamins and how much is the stress. I do feel wonderfully sick this morning as well - hurrah! :D

I hope you're not feeling so low today mommyd? Feel free to off load if you need to.

Hugs and oodles of preg symptoms to everyone xx


----------



## mommydelux

:sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:

Nausea has hit me in spades this morning. not even food is helping. I'm feeling sooo tired. OH had to get me left over chinese food at 12 last night and a glass of coke cuz i was SOOOO hungry. i ate it with my eyes closed! Laying on my side in bed under the covers!! i just couldn't keep my eyes open and eat at the same time.
And my boobs are SORE :happydance:

KitKatB - the way i understand it - the level of Hcg is not nearly as important as it's doubling factor. so to get a true indication of whether everything or most things are fine you'll need to get 2 sets 48 - 72 hours apart. Low Hcg levels have gone on to be successful pregnancies.

Smudge - i'm with you all the way on the can't think straight part. I'm actually thinking i should put in for a few days of leave so i can just stay home and sleep!!!!


----------



## mommydelux

I need to hurl!!! my PA is in the bathroom - she's going to hear me gag!!!! WTF????


----------



## KitKatBit

My word! Congratulations on all the symptoms mommyd, but I do feel for you! Could you say you've got food poisoning or something and take the day off sick? :hugs:


----------



## mommydelux

:blush: sorry bout that ladies.
i dashed into the mens loo instead. PA seems to take forever in the bathroom.

I am actually going to mosey on down to the food court down the road to get something to eat and fresh air. maybe some movement will help.

I'm very tempted to say I've got food poisoning or something - but i reckon the nausea is going to get even worse and then i'll have to play that one. Actually what i may do is work from home in the afternoon. not that i'd be working - i'd probably be sleeping!!!

I feel like such a drama queen - and it's so hard not to feel optimistic with all the hurling, fatigue, sore boobs, excessive emotions. I'm not feeling half as crashy as i did yesterday - actually today I'm not feeling.

Do you guys think it could be the progesterone meds wreaking havoc like this?


----------



## KitKatBit

Ha, no need to apologise! I guess the progresterone meds could be exacerbating your preg symptoms, but I don't reckon they'd be that bad if it was just the meds :) I hope the walk and food helps.

I've been for my blood test, but I won't get the results until Monday apparently. I said about having a second one, but it was a nurse that did it and she said she didn't know about that so she'd ask the doctor who would speak to me about it when i got my results. That means it'll be longer than 2 days between tests though, so I guess I'd have to adjust my calculations. They basically don't seem that on the ball with it!


----------



## mommydelux

hey there - the walk and fresh air helped stacks! the food calmed the queasiness for all of 30mins. 

KitKatB - monday? that's an awful long time to wait. I'm feeling anxious for you! holding thumbs for you that everythings 100s for you hun!

Hey smudge - are you getting more bloods done?


----------



## KitKatBit

I'm glad you managed to stave off the queaziness. It's very exciting that you're feeling so bad though, if you know what I mean?! LOL

Yeah MONDAY - rubbish isn't it?! I don't know why I'm surprised though - when I went in with bleeding and cramps when my MC started I had to wait 5 days for a scan!!! They seem to be of the opinion that as there isn't anything they can do, there's no rush! Never mind my mental state...


----------



## mommydelux

that's just awful! 
I love my OB. I don't know what I'm gonna do when he retires. he quite old - like maybe pushing 60 or so. but he's a lovely man who is so in tune with his patients but is medically sound also - you know what i mean.

I know a friend who went via state healthcare here when she gave birth - and OMG, did they treat her [email protected] everything was at their pace. she was in so much labour pain - and all the nurse said to her was suck it up - you wanted a kid. and the other nurse was like - "you're exaggerating". 

FX for you KitKatB.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Glad you got a blood test KitKat ! I have another one today, but I won't get the results until tomorrow :growlmad: I want a scan ! In fact i'm going to demand one tomorrow or Monday. 

I'm jealous of your hurling MommyD ! I haven't actually vomitted but I have really wanted to sometimes. I did read that a lot of early pg symptoms are caused by high progesterone because thats what keeps the hcg going in the early stages, so taking extra may be giving you the extra strong symptoms !

I'm noticing that my symptoms are stronger at night. During the day all I feel is TIRED and like I'm walking around in a fog and I just need to lie down all the time. At night, especially after eating is when I start to feel really sick. I'm having problems getting to sleep, even though I'm so tired, it's like I just can't get comfortable. I can't sleep on my front because my boobs are so incredibly sore and I toss and turn all night.

I'm feeling a little better today actually. I think it's because I know I have so much to do that I just can't spend any more time doing nothing. I also forced myself to eat a tub of yoghurt for breakfast :sick:

Ok, well I've got to get myself ready for the blood test and then I've got a million things to do and if I sit here any longer , I'm going to fall asleep......:sleep:


----------



## KitKatBit

My doctor is nice and quite sympathetic, but that doesn't seem to influence the treatment that she'll do unfortunately. She just goes with what is obviously the standard procedures for the NHS (our state health care) and it's a real effort to get her to bend the rules a bit for me.

I wish my symptoms were more definite too. I've been coming out in sympathy with Smudge though and have had some really bad bouts of funny tummy today. It's probably because I've been getting so stressed out about it all.

I hope the blood test went ok and obviously that your results are bang on. Do let us know asap xx

Hope you've stopped throwing up mommyd and everyone else is ok?


----------



## VGibs

I have had a few sicky mornings but no throw up yet...I was so sick with my last pregnancy so it makes me nervous that I am not sick. Wait no I did toss my cookies when I took my vitamins on an empty stomach. I had a god awful sleep last night. I think the B12 supplements are helping with my fatigue though. 

When I got home tonight I had a call from my doctor that I have to reschedule my friggin appointment. Its on the 22nd already! I am such a bundle of nerves though I am going to get on the phone and play a boo hoo card to see f I can get in sooner.


----------



## Smudgelicious

I had a tense day :dohh: I got myself all worked up over not really feeling sick today. Seriously I've had the least sick day ever ! Even now, at 11.40pm I don't feel as sick as I normally do.

On top of that, for the last day or so I've had this pulled muscle feeling on the right side really low down, just above the crease between my thigh and stomach. It's not really painful, it's just THERE and all I can think is ectopic. 

I get the results of todays blood test tomorrow and I'm going to push, push, push for a scan. I'm nervous about both - I want to see if everythings ok, but at the same time I'm dreading bad news :nope: 

Oh and I've been in the foulest mood all day and taken it out on my kids and husband :devil:


----------



## VGibs

I had that funny cramp feeling too on my left side. I kept telling myself it was a tubal as well. Now it comes and goes but man I had really worked myself up about it!


----------



## KitKatBit

Morning all,

I'm sorry you had such a bad day Smudge. I had a couple of days where my symptoms seemed to lessen too, but they came back yesterday with a vengeance, so I'm sure yours will too. We probably wouldn't even notice these things if it wasn't for our histories - I'm sure it's completely normal :hugs:

The pains could be ligaments and things stretching? I think that's one of the prime places for that. Your hcg levels were so bang on, it is unlikely it could be ectopic. Hopefully you'll be able to get your scan and put your mind at rest.

Good luck getting your appointment earlier VGibs.

Monday is seeming so far away right now and even then that's not going to provide much reassurance :( I need just one day not thinking about all this, but I don't know how to do that!


----------



## mommydelux

MOrning all.

I get those same pains Smudge! i keep thinking ectopic......But it's been switching sides. and i get sharp jabs at times. I'm thinking if it were ectopic i should be in pain right now - right? or can ectopic go on undetected??? 

PLEASE LET 21 JUNE come soon!!

not quite sure how i'm feeling this morning. watched the greys season finale - how traumatic (of course i balled my eyes out from the moment it started) started feeling nausea coming on - so i started eating Pringles lightly salted potatoe chips. But other than that i am SOOOOO tired. had the worst sleep last night ever. like i was fast asleep but not quite sleeping???!!! I'm thinking my 2 year old can go spend the night at Granny's - sleepover! my mum would LOVE having him. i hate sending him but i just need ONE days sleep that goes on until 10am. he opens his eyes at 6am EVERY morning. which is fine during the week and weekends pre-pregger. and because he has no siblings - mommy has to double as one when he wakes up at 6am. :sleep::sleep:

how are all of us feeling?


----------



## VGibs

I had some super duper sicky feelings this morning...then I was starving hungry so I had a bite and then the sick feeling came back immediately! GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Smudgelicious

My DR's nurse rang this morning and left me a message about yesterdays hcg test.

She said the numbers were FANTASTIC and I have to come in for a scan !!!:happydance:

When I called back, she'd already put my chart away and couldn't tell me what the exact number was but she said it had 'way more than doubled'. I have a scan booked now for Wednesday at 2.30pm, which is 123 hours away..... how am I supposed to friggin' wait that long ?????:growlmad:

Anyway, I'm still not as foggy and blah/sick as I have been, so even though thats good news, I'm still petrified something has gone wrong. 

I have a massive 4 layer fancy pants cake due to be picked up in 6.5 hours (I'm a cake decorator/designer) and I can't be arsed to get in and finish it. 

Hate, hate, hate being half pregnant !!


----------



## VGibs

Morning my little "Cautious Club"! How is everyone feeling today????? Ive had super sicky feeling the passed few days but I hope my OH's DNA keeps it away! 

So I joined the January Jellybeans...and I don't know why but the whole thread kind of annoys me. A lot of them are 2 weeks ahead of me and I dont think any of them know what it is like to have had a MC....I dunno. It's just one of those "I don't belong here" kind of feelings. I say we make our own :bfp: after mc thread LOL


----------



## Smiler79

HI girls can I join you?

I am due the same day as Vgibs and I have my first midwife appoinment tomorrow at 10am!!! I am really nervous about it and last night I had a dream that when I got there the midwife said i wasnt pregnant and I had justbeen imagining it all!!!

I am desperate to have an early scan as Ilost my bean in Oct last year at 5and a half weeks. When I went to epu for my miscarraige I saw a lovely midwife who was really supportive and said that when I fell oregantn this time I could ring up to get bloods done and an early scan. Howver when Irang up i found out that the midwife i had seen before is on maternity leave (!) and the one I spoke to was really rude. She said I had only had one miscarriage so I should not be worried nd was not entitled to an early scan or bloods.

DO you think I should ask my midwife when I see her tomorrow or do you think it would be a wate of my time.


----------



## mommydelux

YAY - smudge! i am so so so so pleased your bloods were great! it must be SUPER high if they're getting you in for a scan already!
KitKatB - any news hun?
VGib - lots of women have no idea or empathy with ladies who have experienced a miscarriage and then gone on to get prego again. from what i've been reading in other threads - quite a few of these ladies are just plain insensitive if you ask me. I'm a february lovebug and i love that thread aside from the few crappy comments made by others - but i must admit i find the most comfort in this thread - with the ladies on here. And it's most probably because we've all been through the same thing. But yes - i know what you mean.
Smiler79 - welcome hun! wishing you a super sticky bean. I think you should ask your midwife - but you need to be firm when you ask her. I've found that people in that position prey on uncertainty and indecisiveness. so when you ask i reckon ask in such a way that she knows you are requesting it and not wanting her opinion - but with respect. get what i mean. Look her square in the eye and ask "I'd like to have bloods and an early scan done please". and if she says no - tell her about what the previous mw said to you. 

I've been feeling SUPER :sick: the past 2 days with this morning being the worst. I'm starting to feel like i did with my first. AND wait for it .... I'm 6w1d (i think). this is sort of a milestone for me since the last prego didn't make it to 6 weeks. 6 more days until i go for my OB scan. A friend went for her scan on saturday and is due Jan, 25. everything is all good. we were prego the same time with our first kids - born 3 months apart - and now we're prego together again. anyway - it was so reassuring and nerve racking at the same time to hear her talk about her anticipation leading up to the scan.


how have we all been doing?


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi halfers xxx

I'm glad everyone's either feeling nice and :sick: or has fab hcg numbers :yipee: That's SUCH good news Smudge and great that you get your scan now!!! :wohoo: I can't wait to see your pics!!!

Congratulations on making it through the 6ww mommyd!! :) I'm right with you after tomorrow! Less than a week until your scan! :happydance:

Welcome Smiler :hugs: I hope your appointment goes well and that she's helpful and sympathetic. I haven't had much luck getting any extra reassurance measures, but it does seem to vary a lot from place to place what they'll do. If they're resisting you might just have to be really pushy like I was to get my blood tests. Speaking of which...

...I got my results and they're good!!! I think lol. It was 2163, so although I had to work it out rather crudely, based on when I got my bfp etc, I think that's great - do you agree??

Using 25ml/U tests, I got a bfn on the 28th May and a bfp on the 30th, so working on the basis that my hCG was 25 then and doubling it every 2 days:

30th May: 25
1st June: 50
3rd June: 100
5th June: 200
7th June: 400
9th June: 800
10th June: blood test - 2163!!

Is that right? and is that good? Is it ok that it's much higher than it should be going by the doubling thing? or have I worked it out wrong? I need someone to confirm that that's good news lol. My doc just said that that meant my levels were within the 'normal' range and that was a good sign, but it didn't necessarily mean everything was ok!! I mean, I get that she's trying to be cautious and not raise false hopes, but jees!!! 

I totally know what you mean about other threads VGibs. People can be quite thoughtless and I find I can't really be honest about how things are for me either. Plus I just can't relate when it's full of people wishing symptoms away or taking things for granted. I was thinking that once we're all through the 12ww we could change the title of this thread to Late Jan/early Feb PAL Babies or something? What do you all think?

Hope everyone's well (or not well symptoms-wise lol) today. Lots of love xx


----------



## mommydelux

Your levels look good KitKatB! 
Are you having more bloods drawn? I've just come from the supermarket down the road from my office and it was such a joke getting there.
I took the elevator from my office to the basement where i park - then i started feeling really sick. like so sick that i couldn't walk and not hurl at the same time. So i took the elevator back up to the first floor and dashed into the bathroom. where all i did was mimick the hurling motions and BURB!!! i find that most times when nausea hits - i either have excessive saliva or i have HECTIC burps that replace the actual hurl coming out. (sorry TMI). anyway - i go back down to my car drive to the store only to get sick when i park!

so in i go - get a chicken mayo sub. water (because the office filter water tastes like bleach). chewing gum. popcorn. sweets (4 packets), grapes, gingerbeer and an umbrella (cuz it's winter and pouring with rain). i plan to eat until i go to sleep tonight - because that's what seems to be sorting out the nausea today. 

But ladies i tell you - if i had doubts before that i was prego - todays bout of nausea has vanquished such thoughts. 


Has anyone had a scan yet?


----------



## Smudgelicious

Woohoo, so much good news !!

Welcome Smiler ! 

Kit- your numbers look great. I'm been all over google looking up stuff about high hcg too. I was 25miu on May 24th then 12877miu on 7 June (exactly 2 weeks later. If it had doubled every 48 to 72 like it's supposed to I should have had a hcg somewhere around 3000. I used a doubling calculator and my hcg doubles every 37 hours. This is a great site https://www.betabase.info/

MommyD- I'm jealous of your :sick: I've never ever vomited from ms, but I have felt pretty bloody ordinary. I had a scary time last week where I felt completely normal for 2 days and convinced myself it was all over. But my erkyness has returned. I either feel really, REALLy hungry (like stomach swirling hunger) or I feel bloated and yuck and I burp a lot. It usually hits at night.

Vgibs - i know it's hard not to be angry at other posters because what they say seems insensitive and sometimes downright stupid. I find I have enough of that in every day life (not that anyone knows I'm pg yet). I don't go on those boards because I know I'll end up lecturing (ranting) at someone. These women simply haven't had the same experience therefore they don't see or feel things the same as you do. I get angry at women who think that everythings sweet as soon as they see a bfp. For the majority, there will never be any reason to think otherwise. If they did, they'd be told to be positive and that their fears are unfounded. But I know it's different and I can't blame them for their innocence, I was like that once too. I've had a neonatal loss and a mc, there is NEVER a time in pregnancy where I don't worry. I wish I was still blithely unaware that things could actually go wrong for me. In my first pregnancy, every time I read a magazine or book, there was always a chapter that dealt with such topics and I always skipped them. Not because I was afraid or worried I would jinx myself if I read them, I just wholeheartedly believed it didn't apply to me. I was wrong, my son died 2 days after he was born. 

Wow, I didn't realise how much I wrote ! I could go on for pages, sorry:hugs:

Ok, well I got a little bit freaked out on the weekend. On Saturday I had really weird pain. It was in my lower back, and sort of in my stomach but it didn't feel like cramps. It lasted for hours and I kept running to the loo just waiting to see something :cry: It went away, but it was painful and scary ! I think it was stretching. 

I have just over 48 hours to go until my scan. So nervous. I'm about 7 weeks or so now-going to let the scan tell me exactly because I'm not sure. My hcg last Thursday was somewhere up around 30,000miu so there's no denying something should show up. Fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## VGibs

Okay girls...last night I had a funny light brown bit of EWCM. It was not very much at all and I had no cramping or anything. I thought maybe it was from ummmm well fooling around with OH and having a Big O...or two. hehehe But we had not had any dancing since tuesday so it seems unlikely that it couldve been a bump and bleed from babydancing. I scared myself silly and spent most of the day today running to the toliet to see if there was any blood or anything. I find today because I am so aware and concentrated on having cramps that I keep imagining them or something. Then I will forget about it for awhile and then think about it again and start to feel crampy. Can I really be thinking myslef crampy??? I don't get to see my doctor until the 25th now and I am going to have a proper boo hoo on the phone with the nurse tomorrow and see what she can do for me. 

Smudge - I was telling my OH the other night that i wished to God I was innocent and unaware now. That I prayed for my fear to go away and for everything to be sane and rational again. He just smiled and said "But today is today and yesterday is yesterday and yesterday showed you how bright today can be." *very Zen like of him I must say* 

Kit Kat - VERY good numbers lady! 

Mommydeux - It rains in the winter....what a novel idea LOL What excatly is 4 packets of sweets???


----------



## Smudgelicious

Wow V ! Very zen ! If my husband ever came out with something like that I'd be sniffing his breath ! Don't get me wrong, he's wonderful but completely and frustratingly practical. I hope the spotting has gone ? That would freak me out completely. I check every single time I go to the bathroom. :hugs: I hope you get to talk to the nurse. You could always front up to the ER and demand to be seen.

I'm currently feeling really iiiiicccccckkkkkkk. I had a baked bean and cheese toastie a few hours ago and it was divine......then. Now the mere thought makes me want to vomit, but I won't !! I'm trying to get a whole lot of housework done because my house is revolting, but I keep needing to sit down. I just feel blergh. Good news eh ? To top it off, my girls are driving me bonkers and all I want to do is yell at them and then go and have a nap, but I can't.

47 hours till scan appointment - I just had a very positive thought.........I wonder if it could be twins ? oohhhh, I need to stop torturing myself.......:wacko:


----------



## mommydelux

4 Packets of sweets - 125g each.

We're the only region in the country that gets winter rain. the rest of the country has summer rains. So here, in Cape Town our winters are extra chilly and wet (sometimes we're blessed with snow on the mountain tops as well) the rest of the country just has super low temps and is icey cold but no rain.

I wish my OH had something Zen to say other than "Are you hurling again?" Ladies - this morning my 2 year came into the bathroom to find mommy hugging the toilet. he was most disturbed and promptly ran to go get a band aid, came back and tried to hold me. then reckons "Twy not to spit your tongue into the toilet mom".

how's everyone feeling today?


----------



## Smudgelicious

It's 1.30am here and as usual I can't sleep ! 

Wish it rained here, MommyD. I live in Southern California ie desert and it just never rains. When there's a half hearted attempt at it, it's a depressing spotty drizzle that never lasts long. I miss Australia where it rains properly- drenching downpours that flood everything.

Nothing new to report, I do need to buy new bras though. Gave husband a cuddle and I swear there was 3 of us, me, him and my boobs.:haha:


----------



## VGibs

Well ladies I am going to drop my daughter off at school and head to the hospital. Two days in a row I have got some funny light brown staining and although everyone keeps telling me its nothing I am scared to death and unable to think straight so I am going to the hospital and going to find out for sure what is going on. Im scared to death but I want to know one way or the other.


----------



## mommydelux

Fx VGibs! praying for u hun!

dh seems to be EXTRA randy this week. and all i want to do is sleep. i think i may have to get frisky tonight. i hate this part of pregoship - tha part where sexual desire goes down the drain!!!! 

With ds it came back in spades in my last trimester! so much so that dh was te one declining. TMI i know.

:sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick: Been queasy as hell this morning. And SOOOO hungry. think i'm going to try my luck with some Lasagne and Chai tea and maybe a grapetiser.


----------



## KitKatBit

:hi: everyone,

I really really hope you're currently getting very good news at the hospital VGibs :hugs: We're all thinking of you.

I'm trying to get a scan too - I've been having really horrible cramps low down and towards my back today and my symptoms have really eased off too. I rang the contact number I had for the EPU, but got the voicemail so I'm waiting for a call back. Smudge, it's reassuring to see you had similar pains and they went away - hopefully mine are just stretching too :(

Not long until your scan Smudge! Do you know, I had the same thought about you having twins - that _would_ explain the high numbers ;) Thanks for the link to that site :) According to that my doubling time is 41 hours. 

Hurrah for all the :sick: mommyd. I'm always the same randiness-wise. I just can't get up the enthusiasm for the first tri, but because of my awful mood swings I seem to get upset if I think poor OH isn't wanting me anyway. The poor guy can't win. He's so sweet all the time and I'm being a cow bag!


----------



## mommydelux

KitKayB - Yay - you're at the 6w mark!!! how are you feeling? have EPU called you back yet?

Vgibs? good news i hope. 

i had this awesome lunch today. a BLT with Avo on really big slices of bread and potatoe wedges on the side and a Chai Latte. was really dissappointed i couldn't order the smoked salmon and cream cheese bagel. and when i got to the resturant the desparate need i had for lasagne was gone.

some of my bloating is gone. but my tummy is still looking very round. not gained much weight. i normally weigh 46kg and now weigh roughly 49kg.


----------



## VGibs

I have an ultrasound booked for 2:30....I am nervous but also excited to be getting some answers


----------



## Smiler79

Hi Vgibs please keep us posted praying everything is ok for you.

I had my midwife appt and it was all very boring. Took blood and urine samples and talkesd through al the stuff I cant eat and arranged a home visit for the 30/6

Mt midwife was lovely and I di ask about the early scan but she reassured me that there is not a high risk of anything bad happening this time but has given me her mobile number and told me to ring her of i have any unusual pain or bleeding and she will get me booked in for a scan straight away.

How is eveyone else doing?

My boons are still really sore and I think I may need to get some new bras soon! Feel bad as hubby has just bought me a load of new pretty ones as a treat for losing 2 and a half stone! Oh well more of an incentive to lose the weight after bubs arrives!!!


----------



## KitKatBit

The EPU rang back and said I need a referal from my GP, but she said last time that she won't refer me unless i'm actually bleeding. The cramps have actually eased off a little bit, but they're still there and I still have NO symptoms whatsoever. It's kind of taken the edge off reaching 6w.

So is that in an hour and a half ish VGibs? I'm not sure I've got the time diff right. I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Smiler79

Also girls I am quite worreid about something. I went to the doctors today after worrk as i have got a patch of what looks like litlle blisters on my chin. He thinks I have got impetigo (guess i got it from the kids at school but dont know which one.) 

The thing is he has given me a cream in the hope that it will clear it up but e said if it spreads, gets worse or does not appear to be getting better by friday then I need to go back and be put on antibiotics.

Do any of you know how safe it is for me to hav antibiotics in the first trimester.

The only good thing is he has told me to take acouple of days off as I cold give it to the kids at school, so it will give me a chance to have a bit of a rest as I feel exhaustyed all the time at the moment !!!


----------



## VGibs

Ya in about an hour and a half....Im scared because I have to bring my daughter wioth me and I pray to god it is good news because I am worried what she will do if it is bad news.


----------



## KitKatBit

VGibs - I take it there's no one you can leave her with? Would you trust anyone at the hospital to watch her while you're in there? When I went to the doctors and had to take my LO with me the asked if I'd like one of the receptionists to watch her.

Smiler - I think it depends which type of antibiotics it is. Maybe if it doesn't clear up you could ring and ask what he would want to put you on and google it? Hopefully the cream will sort it anyway :hugs:


----------



## KitKatBit

Any news V :?:


----------



## VGibs

Yup!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw the heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!! And everything looked so good they booked me in for my 20 weeks scan!


----------



## Smudgelicious

So glad you're getting a scan, V. Hope it's good news ! :hugs:

2 whole pages to catch up on in jsut over 12 hours... Chatty bunch you are !

I have very little interest in getting jiggy right now too. I feel so bloated and revolting (and haven't waxed for a month). I'm not a slender girl to begin with so I feel like a lump right now. However, my husband is like a 17 year old boy (even though he's 36 !) I like the idea of it and when he comes home in his uniform (camouflage gear, big black boots and a beret) ooooooohhh he's just delicious !:blush: I'll look, but I won't touch !

ahem....moving right along.......

Kit - my symptoms went away for a couple of days and came back but they've always been very mild and off and on. What did keep me going was that despite how much pain I was in, it didn't really feel like period cramps. I kept telling myself, everytime I freaked out, that it didn't feel like the mc -AT ALL. It has mostly passed, but I get some intense stretching pains. I went to sit down next to my husband the other day and the pain that shot through my left side was so intense I gasped and froze and he freaked out ! Happened again last night when I rolled over in bed, man I got the WORST pain - lasted for all of 20 seconds but it was sharp !

fingers crossed for you V :flower: 


23 hours till scan !


----------



## Smudgelicious

V - Ha ! you updated at the same time !!

So glad to hear it !!


----------



## KitKatBit

That's SUCH good news V :D I'm so pleased for you :yipee:

Thanks for the reassurance Smudge. Hopefully I'll have a bout of symptoms again soon to put my mind at rest a bit. I'm so jealous of all these lovely scans - I want one! lol

I'm still awake - not good!


----------



## Smiler79

Congrats Vgibs I am so pleased for you!! Did you get a scan pic we can all see?

I spent yesterday evening looking up impetigo and te treatment on the internet and it says that if hte cream does not workit is usually treated with flucloxacillin which seems to be safe in pregnancy so I feel a bit more relaxed now.

I am now just waiting for work to ring me and tell me whether I ma allowed to go to work.

Good luck with your scan smudge. LEt us know how you get on xxxxxxx


----------



## VGibs

Yup I got a little picture! I will post it tonight!


----------



## Smudgelicious

1 hour til appointment...... I'm so nervous. I want to go but I don't want to go !:juggle::loopy:


----------



## KitKatBit

Looking forward to seeing your pic V :)

Thinking of you Smudge :hugs: Update us asap! xx

I've had very very mild nautia and ever so slightly hurty boobs today, so fx for more symptoms tomorrow. I've got a HUGE work deadline looming, so am trying to focus on that.

Hope everyone else is doing well? xx


----------



## Smudgelicious

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwww! It's all good ! Had my scan, saw the little heart beat. So relieved. I have a picture but it's nothing more than a smudgy smeary nothing. The DR kept saying 'wow I didn't think we'd see so much'! But he still took a crappy picture. I'm about 7 weeks 2 days approx so i guess its finally ticker time !


----------



## mommydelux

Yay for all the scans and heartbeats!! I'm so pleased and happy for you all.
Smudge & KitKatB - i also get those jabbing pains when i move suddenly - especially when i switch my sitting or laying position. it feels like I'm snapping something down there! and i get those dullish pains as well - BUT they don't feel like period pains. and like you smudge - that's what i keep telling myself, it doesn't feel like AF cramps. 

Yesterday was a public holiday here - so i had a LAZY day. DS spent the night at my mums so i could sleep until 11am!!! anyway - went bowling and after felt this gush into my undies (sorry TMI) and i was for certain it was blood and i was miscarrying. and so off to the loo i went, and prepared myself for having to deal with this. CM - loads of it. i don't remember having so much with my DS. how paranoid can one get????

Smiler - there are some antibio's you can take during pregnancy. Just ask your GP about it should you need to go on.

KitKatB - your symptoms will come back with avengeance - just wait. Mine only REALLY kicked in this week. My nausea is at it's worst in the morning and evening. and then sometimes during the day.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well, I came home from my scan and stuffed my piggy little face with toffee popcorn. Then I fell asleep until about 7 and when I woke up, I felt sicker than ever before. Still didn't vomit (iron guts) but oh my lord I was ill !

I told my parents today. They live in Australia, so I had to do it over Skype. They're pretty excited, which is always good. I remember when I told them I was pregnant the first time. It was 12 years ago and it was their first grandchild. They were NOT HAPPY. How times have changed !

Now it's 12.37am, I'm starving and I won't go to sleep tonight because of my big nap today......:sleep: Time for a cup of tea and something delicious to eat. Does anyone have the problem of being starving hungry, but absolutely nothing sounds appealing ?


----------



## mommydelux

yes - i feel like that!!! starving hungry and nothing sounds appealing at all!!!
We still haven't told anybody - and by the looks of it i think we're not going to until 13 weeks. My hubby leaves for a 4 week overseas trip on 1 July. I'm going to miss him terribly!!! and I'll be 12 weeks along when he ets back!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

I don't want to tell anyone either. I'm still surprised I told my parents ! I told them not to tell my sister - we don't get along well at all and I just don't want her knowing. I don't plan on telling anyone else. I'm sort of looking forward to seeing how long I can keep it a secret for. 

We're going away for 2 weeks next week. I've not been looking forward to going but now I'm feeling a bit more positive ! When we get back I'll be jsut over 10 weeks. Has anyone else heard of a product called Intelligender ? It's a pee (in a cup) test that you can take as early as 10 weeks and it can tell you what gender your baby is. I'm going to give it a go when I get home.
I can't' imagine buying anything for this baby until at least the 2nd trimester, but I would love to know what sex it is !

Finally got myself a ticker.


----------



## VGibs

I have been so gaggy and pukey feeling the passed few days I just want to DIE! IM calling the doctor today to get some diclectin. I honest to god can not handle it anymore. I work around food and in the Produce section so if I even smell a bit of something nasty I am running for the washroom. But I never throw up I just feel sick. 

How is my little cautious club doing today???? I am going to make a little banner today for my Cautious Club! hahaha


----------



## KitKatBit

Yey! Such fantastic news Smudge :) You must feel SO much better. Nice to see you all ticker-ed up!

That sucks about your hubby going away mommyd. Everything will be better all round for you after your 12ww then.

I'm still not feeling many symptoms today - all this is doing my head in!


----------



## VGibs

[*URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com]https://i.imgur.com/PuDqY.gif[/*URL]

Here is the banner link ladies...without the * of course


----------



## VGibs

whoops I forgot a *... lets try that again

[*URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com]*https://i.imgur.com/PuDqY.gif*[*/URL]


----------



## VGibs

So much for not getting sick....just tossed my cookies. And nothing is worse then dry heaving GAWD!


----------



## mommydelux

I am having the WORST nausea day so far! I'm sorry to be moaning like this and i know i should be greatful for it - BUT i HATE hurling....even if it's from inebriation. everything i managed to eat today has just met the loo. and now - in the aftermath of that 25min stint i feel weak and shaky and i need salty crackers or something. 
anyone else feeling at their wits end? or are we all smiling after visiting the loo???


----------



## VGibs

Oh ya...Im at my wits end. I just called my GP and got a writ for some Diclectin. Thank god, now I will be able to eat


----------



## Smudgelicious

I'm just not a vomitter !! I HATE throwing up, I think mhy body won't let me do it unless absolutely necessary. I've felt sick enough, and actually said to my husband the other day - I wish I could just have a big spew so I would feel better. 

My problem is unless I'm feeling sick, I'm feeling empty and hungry with faint nausea. I know I need to eat, but there's nothing I want. Even crackers are blergh. I do have a couple of hours a day though where I feel almost completely fine, no symptoms whatsoever. 

'Cept the bosoms - I have the hugest bazongas. I'm guessing they've gotten to an E cup at least. My husband calls it the 'Titty Fairy', not that he's got a chance in hell of getting anywhere near these !


----------



## VGibs

HAHAHAHA Titty fairy! My OH has not been able to touch/fondle/group/look at mine. I have a NO BOOB policy in effect.


----------



## mommydelux

DH has been trying to bed me for a week now. I'm either asleep when he comes out of the shower or am hurling. and the no boob policy has been in effect with me for about 2 weeks now!!!

Last night was the pits - got up 8 times during the night to hurl or to walk it off. the slightest movement and i feel it coming on. i was too scared to switch sleeping positions during the night. This morning greeted me witha dash to the loo and a violent hurling episode. Truthfully - I'd rather hurl than feel queasy all day. at least relief comes along with it albeit for a short short while. HOWEVER - i am getting those freakin pills for the nausea. I can't do this for 6 more weeks.


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhhh I love it when my ticker changes!

And heck yes go for the pills! I had my first dose last night and feel awesome this morning!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Eeeeerrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh:sick: Still not spewing, but oh I feel yuck today ! Still envious of you guys being able to actually BE sick, does it make you feel better ? It seems like _proper_ morning sickness if you spew.

Anyway, I've got yet another cake to finish today and I have to make 13 cups of mousseline with a 2lbs of butter.....just the thought of it is making me dizzy. We leave next Wednesday for 2 weeks holiday and I'm going to be sick the whole time. 

It's weird isn't it ? I'm torn between absolutely hating feeling so wretched and loving the fact that it's a good sign for the baby.

Husband tried to seduce me last night, fought him off by threatening to vomit on him. Going to have to give in one day because he looks so miserable, poor lad :winkwink:


----------



## VGibs

The being sick never makes me feel better. Just more dizzy!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls.

I am feeling really anxious as I have had very light pink spotting today. It has oly been when I wipe (sorry tmi) and not everytime I go for a wee.

I text my midwife about half an hour ago and within ten minutes she had me booked in for an early scan on Tuesday morning. She says for every 9 women that bleed only 1 goes on to miscarry and it could just be spotting because this is the time of the month that my period would be due. Does not stop me being anxioue though.

Tuesday is so long away :( i am just hloding on to the fact that i still feel nauseas and still have sore boobs.

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## VGibs

I had some spotting too Smiler....don't stress about it too much! I know it is way easier said then done! But the doctor told me the same thing that because it was when my period wouldve been thats why.


----------



## Smudgelicious

:hugs: Smiler I hope Tuesday brings good news !


----------



## Smudgelicious

Not much to report here except for a new paranoia I've developed. I'm worrying I'm going to lose the baby on holiday. We're going to Central America (as well as some other places) and I can't stop thinking about it. My DR thinks it will all be fine, but thats not much reassurance !

It's also going to be stinking hot for the whole 2 weeks. Lots of walking combined with heat is going to make me feel :sleep:and:sick: We can't cancel or delay it, so I guess I just have to suffer and hope nothing goes wrong ! I'm seeing the DR as soon as we get back - going to be anxious for that appointment.

KitKat- Everything alright ? You seem a bit quiet.


----------



## mommydelux

G'morning half prego's!

As with smudge - nothing much to report other than the:sick:. I had a relatively symptom free day yesterday - and get this, I wasn't one bit freaked out! i think subconsciously my body was just REALLY greatful for the break from feeling so crappy. I made chicken pie for sunday lunch with cous cous, butternut, french beans, broccoli and baby potatoes AND sago pudding and custard! and i ate of EVERYTHING!!! it was sooooo yummy. 

This morning however - the :sick: has returned. Boobs are sore and fatigue is starting to set in. 

i had this really weird dream on saturday night - my baby was born and i named it Cullen. i say "it" because in the dream i had no idea whether it was a girl or a boy. and i breastfed him/her and it was such an awesome feeling. and bubs was sooo beautiful. i've been traversing through this pregnancy careful to not get too attached - i think we call it "CAUTIOUSLY PREGNANT" LOL. but after that dream I just couldn't help but fall completely inlove with my unborn child. i know i know - i could possibly be setting myself up for complete and utter devastation should it not work out, but i can't help it - really.
As for the hurlong smudge - my body spends 4 hours being queasy, 1 hour fighting off the need to hurl, then when the hurling comes - i'm better for all of 4 1/2 minutes when the cycle starts again.

I will however impart my quick fix for my nausea - spearmint gum! it works like a bomb. i chew the stuff ALL day. as long as the flavour is there I'm good. so when i open my eyes at 6am i reach over to my nightstand for my packet of dentyne spearmint (sugar free) gum. i still dry heave a bit but not as much as before. 

SO - today i have my scan. I'm freaking nervous.


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi all!

just been catching up. I'm sorry you're having such an anxious time Smiler :( I hope the scan comes along quickly and of course that it's all fine. It's MASSIVELY more likely that it is, than isn't :hugs:

Sounds like everyone else is feeling good and rotten lol. I'm SURE you'll be fine on holiday Smudge - you might feel a bit rubbish as you say, but it won't affect the baby. At least you'll be doing nice things to take your mind off the feeling rubbish and the anxieties a bit.

I'm fine thanks - I was just driving myself a bit crazy with the symptom watching and counting the days and everything. I needed a few days trying to distract myself from it all. I've had a really hectic weekend ferrying DD around to various things and seeing my Dad for Father's Day, so that's been a good diversion. My boobs are back to hurting a fair bit on and off and I feel vaguely sick most of the time, so at least that's kind of reassuring.

I'm nearly at 7w - it was at 7+2 that it all started going wrong last time - which I think might be why I'm feeling quite so worried. I keep seeing people with new born babies or bumps everywhere - I just want to be at the stage where I've got a bump and a reassuringly wriggly baby. I know that doesn't necessarily mean everything's ok, but it would mean that whatever went wrong last time WAS just 'one of those things' and not because of something that's actually wrong with me or my OH.

You see? This is what happens when I come on here and think about things - I depress myself and all who read my posts lol. I might carry on being quiet for a week or so, but I'll still pop in and out to get everyone's news and make sure you're all ok. xxxxx


----------



## KitKatBit

Oh my word - of course, your scan mommyd!!! HUGE amounts of luck for it. I'll DEF be checking back for scan results then!!! In fact I bet I end up on here just as much as normal now I don't have weekend distractions lol.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls. Hope you are all ok.

Mommyd hope your scan went well. My scan is 15.5hrs time and I am remarkably calm. Spotting stopped sunday morning and I have not had any pain Also i completley forgot that when I had my 11 year old daughter (not with me as I was young and put her up for adoption) I di not know I was pregant til I was 6.5 months and one of the reasons for that was that i bleed every month and my bleeds were much heavier than this so i am sure everything will be fine.

However I am sure I will absolutely petrified in themorning!!! Just a quick question fo ryou girls who have already had scans... do I need to have a full bladder when i go for the scan? Becasue it is an emergency scan I have had no info apart from what time and where to go


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hope everyone had a reasonably worry free weekend. I'm feeling a little symptom 'less' right now. Boobs aren't anywhere near as sore as yesterday and I only had the tiniest flicker of nausea when I got up. Trying not to worry.

MommyD- I am thinking names too and I don't want to. I just can't get that attached yet, but at the same time it's normal to. It's hard being cautious because I want to enjoy this pregnancy but I'm too scared to. Good luck with your scan ! And I haven't had sago pudding for years........now I want it:munch:

Kit - I don't want to say I know exactly how you feel, but I feel like I do. And you aren't depressing anyone with anything you say, that what we are here for !:hugs: I can't wait to be able to nudge my belly and feel the kicks in return - the ultimate sensation and comfort. 

Smiler - Best of luck with your scan too ! Because it's reasonably early they'll probably do a transvaginal (you know, the alien probe up the hoo haa) and you have to have an empty bladder for that. My doctor always makes me pee when I get to his office to be well and truly empty. So you could always go with a full bladder, ready for an abdominal and then empty your bladder if not. It's very good news that the spotting has stopped, especially since you bled last time too. Everytime something new happens, a twinge or sensation, I struggle to remember if I've felt it before. Most of the time everything feels different, you'd never believe this is my 5th pregnancy.


8 weeks tomorrow for me......how I wish it was something like 25 or 30 so I feel the baby and be so much more confident. I bought a maternity bra yesterday and some 'larger' clothing and I felt so silly, like I was kidding myself.

Time for some :shower::laundry::dishes::iron:


----------



## KitKatBit

Thanks Smudge. It means a lot having you guys here :hugs:

My symptoms seem to come and go a bit as you know, so I'm sure yours will be back in full flow very soon. People keep on telling me to make the most of the symptom-free days, although I'm sure that like me you'd rather be feeling rubbish.

No news from mommyd yet? I hope all is well.

I'm glad you're feeling so positive Smiler and it certainly sounds like everything is going to be fine :) Apart from my last pg, which is something I'd rather not find any similarities with, I only have my first pg to go by and that was so long ago that I don't remember it very clearly and don't seem to be working in the same way anyway. Mind you, I was pretty blase about symptoms back then - I didn't get ANY ms and was just glad!


----------



## VGibs

Hi ladies! Had some bad news today...my ex's mom whom I got along with fabulously...well she died this morning. My daughter is just beside herself because her grandmother never said goodbye. She was lucid right up till the end and she never called or asked to see the kids or anything. I will never understand why she wouldve done that. 

Ive had some cramping today and it has made me mildly nervous but I am feeling everything else pretty hardcore so it is all good I think.


----------



## mommydelux

Hey guys!

went for my scan yesterday. everything seems to be where it should be. OB puts me at 7w3d today. EDD is 5 Feb. saw the tiny heartbeat. he didn't use the doppler - he reckons he's that good that he only needs to see the heartbeat LOL. It was soo amazing. I've been through this before and i was stunned at how amazed i was with seeing the heartbeat etc etc. Gave me some stuff for the nausea - says he can't guarantee it will work BUT did say to stop my prenatals and use only folic acid. he says sometimes a combination of vitamins like B12 and iron and B6 (i think) can bring on the nausea. 

He laughed that familiar laugh that made me so comfy with him looking after me when he said that fatigue and nausea is a very good sign. but did say i shouldn't freak out when it stops suddenly. ALSO - no more progesterone meds! YAY. 

AND i have to cancel a cruise we planned for early Jan. he says he wouldn't advise me to fly from Xmas day onward or do a 5 day cruise either. says the logistics around delivering a baby in the air or on the water is a nightmare let alone complications. I was so looking forward to that cruise - but it's a small price to pay when i get to have a healthy bean at the end of it.

I thought after seeing him yesterday i'd feel less :sick: today - but no, as always i gagged this morning. 
My next scan is 2 August when DH is back from europe.

I'm supposed to be feeling over the moon after yesterday - but i actually just feel blah. I think all the worrying and :sick: has exhausted me and it's now come to a head???


----------



## Smiler79

great nes mommyd. I am about ot go for my scan. Did you have Us or transvaginal scan . I am 8 +4 so am hoping for an US but dont know what I am having until i get there. Will fill you all in later.

Sorry to hear about your ex's mum Vgibs. DOes seem strange that she did not want to see your children. However even if she was lucid if she was not well she may not have wanted your children to remeber ner that way. xxx


----------



## KitKatBit

I'm sorry to hear that VGibs :hugs: Maybe she was worried about upsetting them? I guess you'll never know, but could you tell them it was because of that anyway, to maybe help them feel better about her not saying goodbye?

That's such good news mommyd!!! :happydance: I'm sorry you're feeling so flat, but maybe you're right and it's just a reaction to all the intense emotions you've been bottlling up. I'm sure you'll feel much better in a day or two and hopefully less :sick: by the sound of it :)

Good luck Smiler!!!!


----------



## mommydelux

I had a US smiler. wasn't sure we were going to see anything - but the heartbeat was so strong that it was visible. I hate the transv ones - it's so invasive.

How have you been KitKatB?


----------



## Smiler79

Hey ladoes. Scan was fab!! I measure the right size for my dates and there was a nice clear heartbeat visible!!!! I am so relieved!!!!!


----------



## KitKatBit

I know I've already said it on the other thread, but that's such great news Smiler :) Which type of scan did you end up having, if you don't mind me asking?

I'm not too bad thanks mommyd. Got some very good news today - my healthcare plan have agreed to cover a private scan for me!! :happydance: The EPU would't do it without a GP referral, so I thought I'd have to wait until 12w, but this way I can get one whenever I want. I think I'll wait until I'm 8w, as then I know I'm past the point it went wrong last time. Otherwise I'll be panicking straight after the scan knowing me! I'm so happy :D

Still only very mild symptoms...

Are you feeling any brighter mommyd?

P.S. Smiler, what's going on with your signature???


----------



## Smiler79

I had an ultra sound. Not sure about my signature, was trying to put cautious club banner up but it wont let me


----------



## VGibs

I am gonna delete my previous rant....mainly because I am worried I will be online stalked and someone will ruin my life again.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Yay Smiler that's great news! xx


----------



## KitKatBit

That's good that it was a US Smiler. I hope mine will be too. I couldn't book it today in the end, because DD was about - I'll do it tomorrow while she's at school. I've got my first mw appointment tomorrow too, but that's basically just filling out forms and talking about options for later on (tests, birth plan, etc).

Did you take the asterisks out of the link V put up Smiler? You need to delete them and make sure each tag still has an open and close square bracket around it (e.g. [/URL]).

V, that all sounds really hard to deal with. I'm not surprised you're feeling frustrated! I have NO patience with smokers at the best of times, but even less for those who smoke whilst pg, or around children or pg people. It must be awful for you that your OH has started again, plus it's not a good time to have something causing problems between you. I don't know about you, but my hormones are NOT helping me deal with things calmly! My OH is being wonderful in every way that he can, but what he can't help is his snoring - it's driving me CRAZY!!! I NEED sleep!! Do you think it would help if you looked through stuff about the effects of smoking during pregnancy online together, or got your doctor or midwife to talk to him?


----------



## VGibs

Kit - Ya I have tried every way possible to make it known how dangerous smoking is. And I hope when he goes to sleep clinic that they will tell him that smoking is causing his sleep problems and he is forced to stop.


----------



## KitKatBit

I hope so V.

OH has offered to sleep in the spare room so I can get some undisturbed sleep, bless him. Randomly though, rather than sleeping I seem to be eating - I'm STARVING! I've just eaten a huge bowl of raspberries and low fat yogurt and I'm still hungry. I'm sure it can't be a good idea to eat at half 11 at night when your insides are already in an uproar!


----------



## Smiler79

Thanks Kit managed to get cautious club banner on my signature now!!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies how are we all feelong today.

My hormones are playing havoc with my eczema and the hunid weather here at the moment really is not helping.

I was on cloud 9 yesterday after ny scan and seeing baby's heartbeat. HOwever tomorrow would have been my due date for the baby I lost. I already love this baby inside me but I feel guilty becaus of the baby I should have been holdin gin my arms tomorrow. 

My emotion are all over the shop. I just want to sit in a corner and cry!:(


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi everyone,

no wonder you're feeling emotional Smiler. It's a milestone that everyone dreads. I'm glad that you at least got some reassurances about this pregnancy before you had to face it. I know that it doesn't necessarily help ease the feelings, but at least they're not added to. I know what you mean about the guilt. I'm telling myself that it must be just like when you have a new live baby if you already have children - loving one doesn't take away any love from the other. We're here if you need us, tomorrow in particular.

I've had quite a sicky, hurty boob day :) The midwife appointment was just all paperwork and stuff I already knew, as I thought it would be, but at least she was nice. It looks like despite my DD being breech I don't count as high risk, so unless anything else crops up during the pregnancy I can have midwife-led care and can give birth where I want (fingers crossed that I ever get that far).

I hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Smiler79

Thank you for your kind words Kit. I am just going to try and keep my mind off things. I an going to work til 3.30 thenm have agreed to take out one of the disabled children i used towork with so wont be home til about 6.30 which is good as hubby as got to work late tonight and wont be home til about 9.30. HE tried to get out of it bless him but no can do:(


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi all,

I have a scan booked for next Tues :happydance: By then I'll be 8 weeks, so they're going to try an abdominal one first :) I'll be past my last mc time then too...it started today last time...

How is everyone today? I hope you're managing to keep busy Smiler :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Well ladies! I was in my work break room yesterday and some of the young girls asked me how far I was I said almost 9 weeks, and one of them said "My friend lost hers at 9 weeks" I was so annoyed! That is SO something I didnt want to hear! Then I tell my mom about the conversation and she goes "Well I lost mine at 10 weeks" GRRRRRRRRRRRR I just DONT want to hear those stories!!!!!! I just get used to feeling everything is fine and then hear these stories and get all freaked out again!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hello from sunny, stinking hot Florida! 

We're on vacation now so internet is a bit off and on. Getting on a cruise ship on Sunday and won't have any for a week....:growlmad:

Anyway, you guys all sound happy. Glad to hear about US's and positive thoughts. 

My symptoms have been very, very weak for the past 2 days and I'm really worried. Boobs are still sore, though not as bad. The sickness has gone almost completely. It seems that it could go either way at this point, thats what all my frantic net searching has told me. 

There's not much I can do. I could ring my DR, though he'll probably tell me not to worry. I could find an emergency room and try and have a scan, but truthfully that would be so difficult logistically and the thought of seeing nothing terrifies me. I've had a head cold type thing for the past 2 days so I'm hoping thats the reason I sort of feel less pregnant.

In the meantime, I'm going to have fun and try not to think about it all the time. I can't change anything anyway.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been a bit MIA but I have had a weird ass week. My ex's mother died and it is really bothering me. I was very close with her and I am kind of not doing well with the loss. She was the one who kept a bond between my daughter and her dad, and now that she is gone I am worried my daughter will never see her dad again. And I am fighting with my OH a lot lately. He spends all of his spare time building his sisters house and he is smoking a lot more and its driving me insane. I wont even let him in my house now if he is smoking. So if he has a cigarette he has to sleep at his place and instead of just giving up the smoking he stays away instead. He thinks I am trying to rule his life....Im like "HELLO!!!!! I just watched my mother in law DIE of lung cancer!" Im at my wits end.


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi guys,

I hope you're all feeling ok and good and symptomy? Have yours come back Smudge? Mine come and go in intensity still, so I'm sure yours will return in full flow soon. I researched it lots too and I really think it's fine in the majority of cases. I hope it's not spoiling your holiday and you're managing to relax a bit.

V - I'm sorry you're going through all this and the troubles with your OH are still going on as well :( I hope you've got people around you to talk to? We're all here though if you need to vent or get support. You know I'm with you on the smoking issue and I think it's great you're staying strong about it :hugs: Try to stay as calm and positive as you can.

I'm counting down the time to my scan now - it's at half 4 on Tues!!!! I've had a good symptom-full weekend - Yey!!!

MommyD - where are you, are you ok??


----------



## mommydelux

Hey guys!

Sorry for the silence. I've just been feeling real rotten since last week - blah. I"m 8 weeks 2 days today and i think i'm housing a vampire! It takes EVERYTHING from me. and then demands more - like this morning i had nearly 1/2 litre of water when i woke up and an hour later it felt like my body would come to a stand still if i didn't guzzle more fluids. It's insane - i eat and then throw up and then eat some more and don't forget my 1.5 litre Iced Tea (caffeine free). I celebrated my birthday on friday - tried to keep it low key - because i was so not in the zone for a party - as i normally am. thankfully the people who were there were my "need to know" lot - so they knew i was prego and kinda excused my lackluster behaviour. My need to know people: Parents, friends and a cousin i interact with on a weekly if not daily basis - so they would have been asking questions anyway - what with me not having a birthday drink and all... anyway - left work at 2 on friday - then headed home to prep the chicken and lamb for a BBQ. and make some Pasta and a greek salad. and some munchies. Needless to say the smell of the food sent me screaming into the night. hubby got me some D&G perfume and i'm too scared to wear it incase my little vampire hates the smell. I had to give away bottles and bottles of perfume after my prego's with my son simply because i couldn't stand the smell.

anyway - I've started taking the nausea meds - "take 2 the night before because it's aimed at prevention not cure. it may make you slightly drowsy" my @ss. i fell asleep on my laptop typing up a report and doing a risk assessment all 3 times i've taken the tablets. it knocks me out. and this is at work mind you!

i'm inclined to say my nausea seems to be tapering off a bit (touch wood). fatigue is still there in spades. my emotional state seems to be one of "whatever". And I'm growing - like seriously! like my size 6 pants i normally wear is too small. an 8 is comfy but i can feel not for long. anyway - enough of my mindless chatter.

Smudge - I'm sooooo JEALOUS of your holiday! how i wish for sunny days already - it's like winter is never coming to an end here. And a cruise! just relax and enjoy. everything is going to be fine. we have to believe the in positive in order for it to be triumphant.

V - I'm so sorry about all this stress you're going through. and yes - considering your recent spate of events - OH should be more sensitive to your feelings. But take it easy - remember the most important thing is you and your bubs.

KitKatB - a scan? YAY. am counting the days with you hun!! I'm so very pleased you managed to get one and at 8 weeks you should be able to see quite a bit.


----------



## KitKatBit

It's nice to hear from you mommyd, though obviously not nice that you're being put through the symptoms ringer to quite such a degree! Poor you! :hugs: I hope the nausea carries on easing up.

On the other hand though, I'm glad for you that your symptoms are so strong and bubs is obviously very determined to do well :)

As far as the growing is concerned - I'm so glad you said that because I'm HUGE already! I mean, I was bigger than normal right from the start because some meds i was on at the end of last year made me gain weight and then I put on a fair bit during my earlier pg and after my mc, but still! I've gone up a dress size already!! Considering how hard I'm finding it to force food down most of the time, it seems pretty unbelievable! I put on a lot when I was pg with my DD, but I didn't get any sickness AT ALL then and was eating LOADS, so it made more sense. Plus I'm sure it didn't start piling on until later than this. I'd buy maternity clothes already if I wasn't worried it would jinx things. I'm going to have to buy some bigger size stuff until 12 weeks I think. So anyway - you're not alone in your growing! xx


----------



## Beanbabe

Girlies is it ok if I join the cautious club. I've been lurking for a while on this thread. (very naughty - I Know) :blush:

Congratulations to you all on getting this far. :thumbup:

I think I qualify as cautious cos "IM A WRECK". Seriously 
I feel like total c**p but I want to feel worse. 
I cant get through a day without having a rest but I want to be sleepier. 
I keep wanting to eat tuna and mayo sandwiches (a serious craving I had with pregnancy no 1) 
I am constantly aware of my boobs but they dont hurt enough

Every little piece of sickness, tiredness etc is analysed like something from CSI. I have symptoms but I want MORE. If i felt as bad as I wanted to feel I would be hospitalised. I think I may be hospitalised but its likely to be a mental hospital lol.

Im 6+6 today - roll on February. 

:hugs: and baby dust for everyone


----------



## VGibs

Bean - Well we only have one requirement for our club. Its a pretty crappy one but none the less it brings us closer...and that is to have suffered a loss. Thus the "nutso"ness of constant symptom checking, and paranoia surrounding dates and scans and such. I see from your ticker that you have had a loss so welcome to the clubby. And so sorry for it as well. But we girls understand very well.

So ladies, I have my last dose of diclectin in my clamy hands and am not looking forward to hurling up my food now...mind you I may convince my OH to buy me more because he is not a fan of my constant whining. LOL *pssst plus I tell him I am not in tha mood if I am too sick hehehe* 

Kit - I am HUGE too! I look five friggin months pregnant!


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi all,

nice to have you here Beanbabe :hugs: I hope you find the CC as big a support as I have :)

It's half 2 in the morning and I can't sleep because of stewing about my scan tomorrow. I had no idea I'd feel in this much of a state before it. How did you all stay so relatively calm??


----------



## VGibs

I was not calm...I had spotting pre scan so all I could imagine was seeing an empty uterus. I just kept telling myself..."Ok I have *blank* number of hours" Then I planned movies long enough to fill up the hours.


----------



## mommydelux

Hey Guys

Welcome Beanbabe. we're all equally crazy so I'm sure you'll fit right in!
KitKatB- i was so not calm! i actually worked myself into such a state that when i went to the doctors for a scan i sat in the waiting area completely blank. Then when it was time - i convinced myself there was NOTHING to see - so i wasn't very forthcoming (for lack of a better word) with my symptoms. of course we had a very different chat afterward. 

anyway - yesterday i felt relatively ok - no real nausea to speak of - AND THEN by the time i got home from work - i hurled and hurled and hurled and i thought i was going to hurl my baby out! needless to say i spent the rest of the evening feeling downright sh!tty. like super sh!tty. couldn't eat, hubby trying to get fresh with me (and i tried) but he moving made the nausea worse LOL. So we will try tonight again. 

anyway - this morning it's all about Fanta orange and chewing gum. It's all i can hold down - it's all this little vampire wants from me. and i packed lovely quiche for lunch!!! doubt i'm going to eat it though.

tell me - those of you who have had 1st scans - when are your next ones booked for?

KitKatB - what time is your scan? let us know soonest how things went. FX'd for you Hun!


----------



## Beanbabe

thanks for the welcome girls. Vgibs I know its a pretty crappy entry requirement but Im so glad I can pop on here and people wont think i should be locked up. Im sorry for all your losses as well. 

This is pregnancy no 5 for me. 1 + 2 no probs at all giving me one ds and one dd. I lost pregnancy no 3 at nine weeks and pregnancy no 4 at 19weeks. 

Im really frightened today. Last night I started getting back pain and cramping. It hasn't really got any worse but its not any better today either. this is the way preg no 3 was and I cant help but worry. However what will be will be and Im just taking it easy today and hoping it passes.

Kitkatbit - good luck for the scan. Hope you managed to get some sleep. 

Vgibs - withholding favours for your oh - you naughty girl. Im sure none of the rest of us would do such a thing. lol. I love it "get me the meds or else"

Mommyd - thats rough going. Hope it eases soon for you.


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi everyone,

haven't had much sleep no. My scan's not until 4:30 pm, so still 5 hours to go :( I'll try and throw myself into work - joy! lol. I'm glad I'm not the only one who's turned into a basket case beforehand - not that I'm glad you were all stressed of course, but you know what I mean!

I hope you manage to hold something down today mommyd :hugs:

and I hope your cramps ease off Beanbabe. I've had them on and off too, but so far they've always just gone again, rather than intensifying like last time. x


----------



## VGibs

Mommydeux- well in ONtario they only provide 2 ultrasounds. One for dating purposes very early and one around 20 weeks to check on the baby and some people decide to find out the sex. But there are very few private clinics you can go to. I live about an hour away from the capital of Canada and Ottawa has two private clinics and you need to book WAY in advance!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls.

I had a scan at 8+4 and have been told I will still get my 12 week and 20 week scan. Just waiting for date for 12 week scan.

Got second appointment with midwife in the morning and it is going to be here at home which is nice.

My nausea seems to have calmed down a bit but I am still absolutely exhausted all the time amd boobs still very tender.

Cant believe I have made it into week 9!!!


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi all,

we have a heartbeat!!!! :wohoo: He thinks I'm not as far along as I calculated based on my LMP (I must have ov late) but other than that it was all v good news :happydance: He said as well that they can't date v accurately this early on, because it's a bit too blurry at the edges for measuring precisely, so my dates might not be too far out. For now at least I feel very relieved and am actually allowing myself to relax a bit.

4 (or 4.5 if he's right!) weeks to go before I can relax a bit more still. I'm waiting to hear my 12 week scan date too.

I hope everyone else is ok and Beanbabe, I hope my scan results help you feel a bit better about the cramping, because I had lots and it obviously was just growing pains.


----------



## Beanbabe

Thats fab news KitkatBit. Im so pleased it went well for you. I dont think a few days out makes any difference - not considering they'll let you go two weeks past edd b4 they will induce. 

It is reassuring to know that you had cramping as well and everything is ok for you and your little one. I have my early scan next wed morn - will be 8+1then. 

Heres to a good nites sleep for you 2nite.


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, I just read through your thread and would like to join you if you don't mind. I got my BFP on Sunday and am scared out of my mind. I had a mc at 10+5 weeks on Christmas eve 2008. I had another mc at 6 weeks January 2010. I'm soooo nervous about this one. I booked an early 6 week scan and I seriously think I'm going to cry when she's doing the scan. When I booked it today, I started asking the receptionist what the procedure would be to book a D&C if things didn't look good. I'm just so used to having a scan and then being told I have to have a D&C! She told me to relax and take it one day at a time. So hard!

I'm 4+4 today, so a lot further behind than most of you. I will look to you as my wise women! I'm having no symptoms which I know shouldn't worry me, but of course it does. Both pregnancies before my boobs hurt like crazy. 

KitKat, congrats on the heartbeat! What wonderful news. I hope to get to that stage soon!

xoxo


----------



## mommydelux

Welcome Heart Tree! don't sweat the lack of symptoms yet - i had NONE in week 4 and parts of week 5 only to have it come with avengeance in week 6! it seems to be settling a bit now. 

KitKatB -:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so pleased for you!!! like beanbabe said - what's a few days off the edd. at least you can rest easy now - for a while anycase.

I'm on Medical Aid/Insurance here - so i go to a private OB. which means i get a scan at every 5-6 weeks. until the day baby is born.

I had such a vivid dream about my baby last night. it was totally amazing - but i feel like I'm tempting fate BUT i have no control over my dreams! girls, i'm telling you, i've been having the weirdest dreams EVER! do you think that can be a pregger thing LOL????

Nausea stayed away for most of yesterday - so i went home early from work - to get in some long overdue Q-time with hubby! BUt today i feel tired - like SUPER tired. 

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## VGibs

My dreams have been completely bizarre and vivid too. So vivid I cant remember if it actually happened or it was a dream! 

So I was up most of the night getting sick last night and I have to friggin bloody work today. Ive never felt so horrible. I dont have my daughter tonight though so I am gonna sleep like there is no tomorrow all afternoon.


----------



## Beanbabe

Hi heart tree - I remember you from mc support section. I never made it to ttcal. Kinda missed that section cos wasn't ready to ttc. Mother nature had other ideas tho so here I am. Great to see you here. Don't panic about lack of symptoms yet. At 4+4 a lot of women dont even know they are pregnant so dont worry (says me the symptoms analyst nutjob!!! lol) . 

Weird dreams during pregnancy is totally the norm. I remember having the weirdest of dreams during my first two pregnancies. Sometimes you get lovely dreams about the baby - I really enjoyed them. 

Mommyd - great that you got a sick free day. Think you are long overdue it.

Vgibs - sleep tight.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Beanbabe and Mommyd, I know I shouldn't worry about the lack of symptoms, and actually be grateful. I remember the nausea all too well from my last 2 pregnancies. Sounds like many of you are in the full throttles of it. 

I hope you all get a good nights sleep tonight and feel better in the morning. 

I'm going to get "drinks" with some friends tonight. I've decided to tell them the news. I want to believe that I get to keep this bean and I want to have some of the innocent joy that others have had in their complication-free pregnancies. 

Cautious...but hopeful!


----------



## KitKatBit

Thanks everyone :) and I did finally get some lovely sleep too :happydance:

:hi: heart tree. Nice to have you along for the rollercoaster ride :) I'm sure your symptoms will come along soon, but as you might have read mine have been pretty mild and on and off and my scan was ok, so it doesn't necessarily mean anything. I didn't have any at all with my DD and in my naivity back then I was just grateful, but it was all fine as fine can be!

Hurrah for a break in the hurling mommyd :) and preg dreams really ARE a symptom, yes. I haven't had any yet this time, but i had LOADS of really vivid ones with my DD. Some of them were quite horrid and obviously as a result of my anxieties, but some were lovely. It's just your mind processing everything I guess.


----------



## Beanbabe

Well hows all the cautious girlies doing.

Four days now till scan. Christ Im dreading it. It so weird to be not looking foward to a baby scan. I've never had one so early before either so Im used to seeing a definate formed baby and Im not sure if I'l get that at 8+1. 

I've realised that Im not actually afraid of a mc but Im terrified of a missed mc. I've convinced myself that when I go to scan on Wednesday they'll tell me I'm not pregnant. That I've made a mistake and how could I be so silly. I dreamed that the doc said to me "oh three positive tests doesn't mean you're pregnant, you have to get four" WTF is going through my head. One thing for sure noone could ever acuse me of being a poas adddict - I only tested three times. 

Im such a bloody drama queen. :dohh:


----------



## heart tree

Beanbabe, if that isn't a stress dream, I don't know what is! I know what you mean about dreading the scan. It something we want but at the same time, the prospect of being told bad news is terrifying. I wish I had words of comfort, but I'm also anxiously awaiting my scan in 10 days. I hope you can find ways to relax until then. I'm trying to distract myself as much as possible so I can't think about it. It's hard though! All I wanted last night was a glass of wine to ease my nerves! I guess a cyber one will have to do! :wine:


----------



## Beanbabe

Thanks. Cyber wine will do me fine as well. Apart from the fact that I wouldn't drink when pregnant the minute I get pregnant my body will tolerate no alcohol. Im not a big drinker but one sip of wine when pregnant will make me so sick its unreal. Its one of those things that makes me poas - lol. 

I wish Wednesday was here. Symptoms are pretty mild so far but just this evening I am feeling really sick and Im delighted. I think the lack of sickness is due to one of two things

1) Something is not right :nope:

or the more positive option

2) My stowaway is Female :happydance:

Im trying to convince myself its the later. I have been way way sicker with my boy pregnancies. With my dd I was not sick at all. Never. She was born at term weighing 9lb 4oz and perfect. I need to keep reminding myself of this. Maybe I should write it in my siggie :haha:


----------



## heart tree

You just gave me a new thing to hope about. My mother told me she was sick for 1 day with me and 4 1/2 months with my brother! Maybe my lack of symptoms means a girl! (or maybe it's because I'm only 5+1 today!

Exciting thought!


----------



## Smiler79

HI Bean babe

I had my first scan at 8+4 and you can see a completley formed baby!!!!! So hopefully you will be able to see your baby on Wed, fingers crossed for you! Also the nights leading uo to my scan I had the same dream as you. I dreamt that when i got to the scan they couldnt see anything and said I had been inagining it all!! Amazing what stress can do to us isnt it!!!

HOw is eveyone doing? I am not liking this hot weather. My eczema is playing up as it does not like my pregnancy hormones and the sticky weather is just making it worse.

My nausea seems to have settled down now but my boobs are more tender than ever and seem to be getting bigger by the day!! Dread to thin k what they will be like when my milk comes in!!!

I have got my 12 week scan on 15th July, Cant believe I am a quarter of the way through already!!!


----------



## Beanbabe

Thanks Smiler. I wasn't sure what to expect at all. My dreams are getting weirder and weirder. Lots of random things all bunched together but revolving around losing Matthew and this pregnancy. 

Can you use any steriod creams for your eczema when you are pregnant? My dd has eczema and the hot weather plays havoc with it. Drives her mad the poor pet especially at night. Its a bit cooler the past couple of days here but i think its supposed to be a generally hot summer. Guess thats one advantage of not being third tri at the mo. 

I read that the reason your boobs are so sore is that they dont fully develop when you are a teenager. They only finish developing when you get pregnant. The milk thing is sore but its a few days of real sore at most. Well worth it. 

Quarter way there - lucky you. Good luck for scan.


----------



## VGibs

Hi ladies!!!! How is everyone??? I am having those crazy dreams too! I keep dreaming that I have the baby and that I am too tired to clean my house and it ends up looking like Grey gardens and they threaten to take away my baby! Its craziness!


----------



## Smiler79

I use hydrocorisone if itching is not too bad and then betnovate ointment if worse but trying to avoid if poss. I had been on oral steroids (prednisolone for 15 years up until december so am desperate to use as litlle as possible.

Jus havinglots of baths in oilatum and smothering myself in emollient creams!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hi Girls !

I'm still away from home, but back in the land of reliable internet :happydance: Happy to see that everyone is doing good and that we have new people !

I'm still going too. A lot of my nausea has gone now, it's only if I let myself get too hungry or tired does it come back. The girls, however, have taken on a life of their own. I used to call them 'Mary Kate and Ashley' because they were kind of nyeh and unimpressive. Now they're Venus and Serena - big, proud and HARD TO MISS. I'm getting very tired of catching every second bloke having a good look. I guess I can't blame them though, I've been wearing a lot of tank tops and such and you can't help but notice they are HUUUUUUGGGGGEEE.

I'm going to ring my DR tomorrow and book an appointment, hopefully for the end of this week. I was supposed to do it before I left, but I couldn't imagine being this pregnant and needing to....... Anyway, so he'll give me a quick scan then. I'm confident-er than last time, but no scan is every worry free....

:hugs:


----------



## Pippasdvision

Hi guys can I join you I am in total limbo and reading the very first post I feel like its my situation totally. I mc on 3/4th june I got a couple of negatives inbetween and am not getting positives which seem to be getting darker. Went to doc last week as I had swollen glands and told him about it and he said that it was probably left over hormones and not to get my hopes up but said that I should have blood tests to see if it is rising and they need to be about a week apart to give a clear idea as to whether they are rising. I have really sore boobs and feel nautious on and off and so tired. I was thinking that so far I have taken 3 clear blue with conception first one was neg last monday 28th wed it was pos 1-2 and firday it was pos 1-2 if I take another early next week it should read 2-3 right? which would show that the levels are rising significantly? I just can't wait as long as a week and a bit for the test results to come. It torture. do you guys have any other suggestions?


----------



## Smudgelicious

Pippa, I know how that feels ! My doctor didn't believe that I was really pregnant in the beginning until I had a couple of blood tests as it was only 4 +4 since the miscarriage. He made me wait 2 whole weeks between blood tests so that if there was a new pregnancy it would be clear by then. It was torture ! It was a really hard time, being in complete limbo land for what felt like YEARS. What kept me going was taking IC hpts every day and seeing the lines getting darker.

My advice is push for hcgs as they are the true indicator of a viable pregnancy (at least until you can have a scan) and get some cheap internet preg tests if you need that constant reassurance like me !

Best wishes to you !:hugs:


----------



## Pippasdvision

thank you I really appreciate it. Took another clear blue this morning and it came up 2-3 weeks which surly shows a significant increase. I am just so worried that by the time my doc accepts I am pregnant I might be heading for another Mc and it will be too late to do anything about it.


----------



## mommydelux

SOOO - DH left for that 4 week trip last friday - miss him soo much. 
nausea is still crashing me BIG time. DS calls the baby "The Olive" lol. 
found a Preg Test in my cupboard yesterday and wee'd on it - just out of curiousity to see how quickly and darkly the line would show up. the line showed up as soon as the urine hit the "test" part and it was so dark that there was just about enough dye to make the control line visible! i know - i sound like i'm crazy - i sometimes think i am.
anyway - nothing much to report, still feeling nauseas and hurling and tired. baby makes it known when i eat something it doesn't like. and i'm popping out from my pants!!! also - the girls are a whole cup size bigger!!! YAY!


----------



## Beanbabe

Pippasdvision welcome and congrats. 

Mommyd hope you are not too lonely. At least you have your girls to keep you company lol. 

My bbs decided yesterday that they were going to have a mind of their own. Took off my bra last night and felt my chest drop like a bowling ball. :winkwink: 

Cant help but be delighted this evening cos I have heartburn. :thumbup: Downside is cos Im on aspirin I cant take anything for it. I dont care tho - prepared to suffer for bubs.

Early scan tomorrow. Hoping for a good outcome. 

hope you are all well. :flower:


----------



## heart tree

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Beanbabe! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Pippasdvision

good luck with the scan and I know what you mean about heartburn my whole digestive system seems out of whack


----------



## mommydelux

Hello there!

had a not routine scan this morning. Lots of cramps and a spot... coupled with crazy people wanting to clear the air by means of confrontation sent me into a flat spin. everythings fine with bubs. It waved to us!!! i actually saw my child wave at me!!! and it hopped - it was soooo cool, i could see him/her moving around in my belly. it's like nothing i've ever seen before. with my son i had a 7 week and 14 week scan. so i was expecting to see a baby - but with this one - 9w3d i was expecting to see a blob with no heartbeat - and then it surprised me by WAVING!!!


----------



## Beanbabe

We have a baby and a heartbeat. :wohoo:

Bubs measuring 8+1 which is what I had calculated.:thumbup:
CRL is 1.69cm - so tiny 

Got a bit of a fright cos bubs is a bit :shy: and didn't want to be seen on abdominal. Doc was like oh its so small etc etc we'll do an internal scan. I went to pee and I was thinking he cant see a heartbeat and he's just checking to be sure. But on the internal there it was - a little baby with a good heartbeat. 

I feel pregnant now. Im so happy I could cry.


----------



## heart tree

Yay Beanbabe and Mommy! Brilliant news from both of you! Beanbabe it sounds like it started out so upsetting but ended up with such wonderful results! A heartbeat!!!

Mommy, yours sounded scary. Who were these people causing you to spin? They should know better. Did the docs say anything about the cramps and spot? How lovely that you saw your bean wave! 

Very exciting news for you both!

I have my early scan in 6 days. I'll be 6+4. I'm so nervous.


----------



## mommydelux

Doc said he has no explanation for the spotting. Says the cramps could be stretching cramps which is about right when you take my weeks into account. But it was so severe - that it woke me. It was as hectic as braxton hicks and period pain. I never experienced this with my DS. 

The loonies who felt the need to blast me for no apparent reason was slightly shocked at my reaction. Needless to say i was a little less than diplomatic and a little more on the irate,enraged side. I've been very volatile these past few days and that was all i needed to go off like an atomic bomb! BUT i am calm now - and feeling very sane.

Good luck for your early scan Heart Tree. I'm sure you'll be every bit as surprised and pleased as the rest of us when we had our first scans.


----------



## Beanbabe

Mommyd - so glad all is ok. Those idiots won't annoy you again for a while. 
It does you good to have a good blast off now and again. Clears your head. 

Its so cool that the baby waved. We dont think of them in there doing things like that and its deadly when we get to see them doing things as opposed to having a sleep. I remember sitting crying with them stretching pains with my ds - they can be really severe. 

hearttree - thanks and mega good wishes for your scan.


----------



## shyla1987

congartulations beanbabe :hugs:

you deserve it!! :flower:


----------



## Beanbabe

shyla1987 said:


> congartulations beanbabe :hugs:
> 
> you deserve it!! :flower:


thank you. Im way above :cloud9: atm.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Yay Beanbabe ! It's so exciting ! and for you too MommyD ! There are people around me who are driving me absolutely bonkers and I would love nothing more than to tell them EXACTLY what I think and in no uncertain terms. They don't know I'm pregnant though and i don't want to tell ! I rant and rave about them to my poor husband which I'm sure he is sick to death of but he agrees with me anyway.

I'm on my way home at the moment. Sitting in the airport ! I have an appointment with DR tomorrow at 2.30pm. I'm pretty concerned about the way my symptoms eased and i just don't feel as pregnant as I did 3 weeks ago. I don't get sick like I used to though I get nauseated if I eat anything other than a tiny meal, my boobs aren't agonisingly painful like they were a few weeks ago, but they hurt a little bit and they are HUGE. My stomach isn't anywhere near as bloated and if there wasn't any belly fat already there I doubt I'd have a bump. I'm still tired, but I'm also on holidays and relaxing quite a bit. I do have pretty strong 'stretching' pains - you know those ones where you sneeze or cough and you get a sharp shooting pain down the side of your abdomen ? I hate to say it, but I am expecting bad news tomorrow. Time will tell. I'm going to be Cautious right up until I'm holding this baby in my arms and they let us go home.......:flower:


----------



## Beanbabe

Smudge good luck for tomorrow. You are hitting that point when symptoms will start to subside. You still have lots of symptoms - you are still sick, still have sore BIG boobs, getting stretching pains, still tired. I'd say that was quite good.

Lots of positive thoughts for you for tomorrow:hugs:

Hope you had a great holiday.


----------



## VGibs

Awwww!!!! A waving beanie! That is sooo cute! I have to wait so riggin long for my next scan its making me crazy!


----------



## heart tree

Smudge, I agree with Beanbabe, sounds like you still have symptoms and they do start to subside at your stage of pregnancy. I have high hopes it will be good news tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## VGibs

Well ladies I am on day 2 of no puking/sicky feeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And Im not 100% sure but I felt a funny little flutter in my tummy last night and when I looked it up.....a lot of things said it was my bub moving around in there!!!!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well, guess who has a bouncing baby with a fabulous heartbeat ??

That's right ! ME!!!!!!

Went to my appointment today and told my doctor I was less than positive with the easing of my symptoms. He was supportive but kind of noncommittal at the same time. He also did that yucky thing where they turn the us screen away from you at first - hate that. 

Then he said 'Well, would you look at that' ? And there was my (seemingly) huge baby ! I say huge because it's grown so much since the last scan 2 weeks ago, even though it's still weeny. Baby was bouncing around like mad, literally never sat still for a minute. The little arms and legs were going too- like 'yoohoo, I'm over here, look Mum ! Over here !' bouncy bouncy bouncy...

I told him that I thought I had felt the baby move, because if I lie flat on my stomach and stay still, I occasionally get little bubbly flutters slightly to the left. Given that this is my 4th baby, it's not unlikely to feel it so early !

So anyway, today I officially graduated from the OBGYN and I'm on to the perinatologist. I'm a high risk pg because of my history of neonatal death and also because I have a neurological disease. I am actually a few short weeks from the 2nd trimester, I cannot _believe_ it :happydance:

I love happy, positive days in the Cautious world !


----------



## heart tree

Oh Smudge, that is such wonderful, wonderful news! I'm so thrilled for you and your little bouncing bub! Sounds like you are going to have an active baby on your hands! LOL! Maybe a Cali surfer babe! Keep up the cautious good work! xoxo


----------



## VGibs

Ladies do you think 1st tri ends at 12 weeks or 13 weeks???? What to expect says 13 weeks but my mom the nurse says it is done at 12....I dont know what to think??? :S


----------



## heart tree

I always thought it was 12 weeks too! Now I'm confused like you. How great that you felt some fluttering. You have a little lime baby according to your ticker!


----------



## Beanbabe

Smudge thats fab news. A real bouncy baby - awww. Im so so chuffed for you. Im not surprised you can feel movement with that amount of activity. What a lovely post to read. :happydance:

When is second tri. I think its technically twelve weeks cos a baby is considered term at 36 weeks which divided by three is 12. But a pregnancy is actually 40 weeks or 42 if you are that unlucky sod who has a non mover. If you take it as 40 weeks you are about 13 and half weeks b4 you move to second tri. My epu wont see you in second tri which they class as 14 weeks onwards. 

Its a very confusing business. I'd be inclined to go with 13 weeks cos it would be a very long third tri from 24 to 40 or 42. Anyone even more confused now????lol


----------



## Smudgelicious

I've had different doctors for each of my pregnancies and they all thought differently about trimesters. I usually go with 13 weeks- 2nd trimester and 28 weeks - 3rd trimester. So, no they're not 'even' trimesters but thats been the most common dividing I've come across. I wonder what my new doctor will say ?!

I think it always seems sooooooooooooooooooo long when you're in the first or start of the second then time starts to whizz by. All of a sudden it dawns that this baby will be born sooner rather than later and it becomes 'how much time do I have left ?' My third pregnancy I worked right up until she was born and I remember lying on the delivery table thinking 'it's too soon, where did the time go ? Someone's made a mistake!'

I can't conceive (hee hee) of a third trimester right now. My current dilemma (and its a nice one to have) is when to tell. The only thing that makes me want to tell is the kids. They will not be able to keep it a secret though, so once they know, everyone will. Ideally, I'd like to tell around 16 weeks maybe, but its so hard hiding DR appts, ultrasounds, and secretly looking at baby stuff in the shops from them ! I think my oldest (10 going on 25) has seen hpts in the bathroom and suspects something, but so far hasn't said much beyond 'it would be so cool to have a baby, Mum'...

Also, the few people I told about my miscarriage were less than supportive so i don't think I'm going to get much reaction about this pregnancy. I like keeping it secret, it's precious ! Most of the people I know right now have little children, babies and toddlers. Even though I'm the same age or younger than them, my kids are older and they seem to think they were born that age and I have no understanding of what it's like to have little ones. One of them will be crying or having a tantrum and they say 'oh you have no idea what it's like ! i'm exhausted blah blah blah' I used to keep quiet but now I just let go. Most people I know with little kids think that what they find difficult or stressful now is magically going to stop when their children reach a certain age. HA ! It doesn't. I've had babies, I've raised toddlers, I know what its like, and no my kids aren't 'easier' because they're older, they're just as hard in different ways ! And as for that magic 'school age', thats when it gets truly tricky because thats when they make friends, really strike out on their own and start having full on schedules. It makes me look back on baby days and think 'oh that was so EASY!'

Wooooooo, sorry for the rant. You can see this is one of my pet peeves right now ! And some hormones talking... The worst part is, I could keep going especially about this committee I'm on.........:wacko:

Ok, time for some chocolate and a lie down.


----------



## Beanbabe

Smudge, the when to tell dilemma is a big one. Its strange tho that the reason I dont want to tell people is the exact opposite to why you do want to tell. Under no circumstances do I want my kids to know anything about this pregnancy for as long as possible. Maybe its the age difference but deep down i know that my reason for keeping it a secret is cos they didn't know about Matthew before he died and so we spared them that pain. I know the posts on this thread have been so positive the past while and here I go pouring doom and gloom. Sorry girls 

My MIL in her wisdom keeps telling me how lucky I am that I have my two up so far now and they are not as tough to look after. Some of these days I will flip and tell her I dont really count myself lucky that my son died and that I don't see his death as some sort of lucky escape so I dont have to deal with a baby. The maddening thing is I know she wouldn't mean it like that but it grates on my nerves so much. She is a lovely woman and I think the world of her but this one thing :growlmad: 

On Wednesday night after we had our scan all of oh family arrived in our house except his sister. It was pure coincidence that it happened like that but they were all there and she made this comment again. I was so close to just saying "well guess what im pregnant". But I didn't. I actually feel I will have to defend this pregnancy, that I will have to justify getting pregnant even tho I didn't plan it. 

Thats my rant over - Anyone else??? 

Smudge - chocolate is an excellent idea. Going now to the naughty press. :munch:


----------



## Beanbabe

This morning I talked to the baby for the first time. Normally I talk away to them telling them silly things, we are going to have a shower or it's time for something to eat. Just telling them whatever Im going to do next. This time I have never spoke to the baby at all

This morning i just said "bubs would you llike some porridge for breakfast". I totally shocked myself but it was so lovely to treat this baby like the others. 

Having a really positive day today. Just thot I would share after my doom and gloom post of last night.

Anyway thats my exciting morning so far. Boring for everyone else but important for me.

Hope everyone is well. :flower:


----------



## VGibs

hahaha Ya I kept calling it my margarita baby all weekend! I just got back from a mini getaway to meet my OH's family dans la belle province! I really do love french people! They are so different and traditonal in Quebec, it was a nice change from Ontario!


----------



## mommydelux

YAY Smudge! I'm so very please for you.

according to my OB the end of the first tri is 12 weeks 6 days. i'm still feeling pukey and tired. but i'm sure it'll pass. am DYING to have a mini gettaway! i feel like i'm in this never-ending loop of work and work.


----------



## VGibs

Ugh work...I am so unhappy in my job lately. I work with one guy who keeps saying I am "faking" morning sickness and the tiredness and that I am being lazy and getting everyone else to work for me. Ever since I told evryone IM pregnant I feel like everyone looks down on me now. I hate it. The other girl I work with is 27 and still lives with Mom and has no boyfriend and has no kids so she always says "Well you decided to get knocked up" everytime I yawn. I know she is just jealous but it is still so frustrating.


----------



## Smudgelicious

That sucks when people are like that V. In my last pregnancy I was working full time and there was an old fart there who didn't believe women really belonged in the workforce let alone pregnant ones. He started a very subtle campaign of excluding me from important things like meetings I needed to be at, or events I was supposed to be involved in. In the end, I called the union and they gave me a book called 'Pregnant and Productive' about MY rights as a pregnant employee and the rules regarding discrimination. I complained to my boss and the HR manager numerous times, but they were friends of his (the HR manager was his wifes best friend - objective, eh ?) and they just told me to get over it. I ending up writing him a letter (he was on leave when I went on Mat Leave). I was careful to be polite and unemotional (even though I all I wanted to do was scream at him) about his behaviour and gave him a copy of the book. Never heard anything back and I moved away so I never went back to that job. 

I have been having a really rough time at the moment. To make a very long, involved stupid story short.. at the moment, I don't even know what country I'm going to be giving birth in. 

But thats not the least of my worries. I have a chronic neurological disease for which I take medication. My obgyn initially told me it was safe, but I wasn't sure. My illness is extremely rare and there is simply not much known about it let alone the effects of the medication. I basically stopped taking it a few weeks ago, which isn't great because it's painful and hard to function but I'm too scared. I finally saw my neurologist today and even he doesn't know what to do. I'm the first patient he's had with this illness and the only information he could find about my medication and pregnancy is the same stuff I found and my obgyn found which is utterly inconclusive. He simply said 'I'm not sure what we should do. I feel like I've let you down because I jsut don't know' To be fair, he's a good doctor and most neuros have no experience of my illness though they do hear about it. I did pass my neuro tests today with flying colours so thats reassuring. He wants to hear what the perinatologist thinks. I haven't got an appt with him yet, fingers crossed it's sooner rather than later.

I'm not going to take any more meds right now and I think I'm going to have to have even more regular ultrasounds.

I feel a bit shattered and worn out today. Cursing the bumpy road that may lie ahead. Sorry for the long, boring post - just had to get it out !


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls 

Sorry not been on here for a while but I have been having a bit of a tough time. My eczema does not like my hormones or the hot weather we have been having and as a result it is really bad. THis has also meant that I have not slept for more than about 2 hours a night for the past 2 weeks.

I went to see doc yesterday and she has put me on mild sleeping tablets and told me to take a few days off. She has reassured me hat the tablets are only a problem in the end stages of pregnancy if I was to take them long term but are safe for short periods in early pregnancy but I am still unsure. I took one last night and although I slept a little better I still didnt get a full nights sleep and feel awful today, dizzy griggy etc.

To make matters worse I know I am going to get grief when I go bak to work as the deputy head who is my line manager is not very sympathetic and has already made a few sarcastic comments about time I have alreday had off.

Also I am having my 12 week scan o n Thursday which I was really looking forward to but in the last few days all my pregnancy symptoms seem to have disappeared completley so I am starting to panic.

Sorry for moaning I will stop now!!


----------



## posh

Hi girls,

Can i please join? At the moment I am a contstant knicker checker!
I am just hoping and praying that I get to 12 weeks, and that this bean will make it all the way to allow us to bring him/her home!

I don't know whether to go for an early scan or not - I haven't told anyone other than DH so far - want to get past my MC stage first!

Does it get easier? :shrug:


----------



## Smiler79

It does get a little easier, especially if you set yourself little milestones. However saying that I am really stressed at the moment as you cam see from my previous post!

I had an early scan at 8 and a half weeks (due to a light bleed) and saw a strong heartbeat so that was very reasssuring after losing a baby at approx 5 weeks.

From what i have read on here it is best to wait til about 8 weeks because that way even if your dates are slightly out you should still be able to see a clear picture of bubs. If you do it too early there may not be anything to see yet and that could cause you more worry.


Hope that helps Posh, and welcome ot the cautious club! It is not good that we all feel like this but it is good to have such wonderful ladies for support! xxxx


----------



## Beanbabe

Hearttree how did your scan go?

Smiler - hope you feel better soon. Maybe you should pop over to Ireland for a few days. Its slightly cold here considering we are supposed to have a scorching summer. Dont panic about symptoms disappearing. You are at that stage. Nearly end of first trimester (depending on who you are talking to - lol) so symptoms will go. 

Smudge I really hope that someone can sort out your medication for you. Good luck with that and I hope your symptoms dont get out of hand whilst you are off your meds. You have been having it tough - hope things get better for you soon. 

V - they are jealous. He thinks your maternity leave is a bonus holiday that he is missing out on and she is wishing it was her. Dont let them annoy you. 

Posh - Welcome along. Congrats and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Smudgelicious

We're a sad pair aren't we Smiler ?! Sorry to hear about the lack of sleep, I think thats the hardest thing to deal with. I;m sleeping better now than I was 3-4 weeks ago - was miserable. My symptoms starting wavering at 8.5 weeks and you know I was convinced it was all over ! But it wasn't. Weirdly, I've had them recur lately. Not as strong, but I still get nausea and yesterday the girls were so sore I couldn't lift my arms up. I not going to say don't worry cause we all do, just go and have the scan. It'll be fine :flower:

I totally agree Beanbabe - they're both jealous. So long as they don't try and make things difficult for you V, sod them both.

Welcome Posh ! Whatever you decide to do, we're all here for support. It's a scary time.

Having a stressful miserable week here, too much fighting and uncertainty.


----------



## VGibs

Smiler - Mine too hunny. My symptoms keep going away one by one. But I keep hanging on to the ones I do have...like my giant Pam Anderson boobs. 

Posh - Honestly, it gets easier but only because we kind of have each other as sounding boards. And I was a panty checker too. I still do it.


----------



## Smudgelicious

:hug: heartree. I'm so sorry.

:flower: Still stressing more than I should over here. I won't have any answers for a while and pregnancy has always been a terrible anxious time for me anyway. Just trying to keep my head above water, iykwim.:thumbup:

Finally got my perinatologist appointment ! It's not until 26 July :(. Thats only 11 days away, but still an eternity. 

Best news of all though.... I'm pretty sure I can feel the baby moving ! Its happening more and more often. My first pregnancy felt like bubbles and I can't really remember the other 2. This one is movement, just......movement. But it's not gas, gas feels different and it's in a different place. It's just so cool ! Reassuring too, I wish I could 'make' it happen everytime I want. I admit I do that later in pregnancy - give baby a poke or a prod, just to check...


----------



## Smiler79

Had 12 week scan today and all is well!!! baby was moving and had strong heartbeat!! Also 12 weeks 1 day not 11 weeks 6 days!!!


----------



## Smiler79

I am so sorry heartree just seen your status. I feel really bad going on about my news. I know there is nothing we can say that will make you feel any better but we are all thinking of you and are here of you need us.


----------



## Beanbabe

Hearttree Im so so sorry pet. You are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Beanbabe

Smiler79 said:


> Had 12 week scan today and all is well!!! baby was moving and had strong heartbeat!! Also 12 weeks 1 day not 11 weeks 6 days!!!

Thats fab news. Im so pleased for you. 


Smudge you and my son can will away the time to July 26th. Its his 5th birthday and he is pupping for it. I will feel your wait cos if I hear one more time "how many days till my birthday" ARRRRGH. In saying that you just gotta love their innocence and excitment. Its kinda contagious. 

A poke or prod - remember it well. A bit unfair but if I get to that point just try and stop me. :blush:

On sunday morning me and my dd were laying in my bed. OH was out getting dressed and I needed to sneeze. As I do now held my belly to do the sneeze and my dd pops up and says "you have a baby in your belly". I nearly choked laughing (didn't do much for the ligament pain that!!). She took me so by surprise cos they dont know Im pregnant. Sooo funny :haha:


----------



## mommydelux

:hugs: hearttree.


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi everyone,

I'm so so sorry hearttree. My thoughts are with you :hugs: I know your friends on TTCAL are looking after you, but we're here if you ever need to talk although I appreciate it must feel horrid on this forum now. xxxx

Sorry I've been quiet for so long - I've been going through hell at work and with other things. I'm a bit worried that the stress and lack of sleep from it all might be being really bad for blobby :( I've got my 12 wk scan a week on Tues, so just got to hang on in there for a bit longer.

It's nice to see good news on here too - lots of good scans and everything. xxx


----------



## Smudgelicious

Happy to 'see' you Kit. I hope you feel better soon. Good luck for your scan on Tuesday !

YAY SMILER !!!!:happydance: Thats what we want to hear !

So can I ask you you every day Bean, 'how long till my appointment ?'......'how many days NOOOOOWW?' It would pass the time at least.....:winkwink: How cool is that that your daughter said that ? I hold on for sneezing too....some of those pains are intense.

I'm having a lot of backache at the moment, which is kind of worrying. It's not cramps, but I think it's too early to be baby related. You'd never guess I've been pregnant 4 times before ....I can't remember a bloody thing. But I hope I get to have a big wriggling belly soon, hope we all do.:hugs:


----------



## KitKatBit

Ooh ooooh oooooh!! I heard a very lovely heartbeat on the doppler for the first time this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

It was around 155-160 bpm i think, but that's only a rough figure because it was quite hard to count (I have an angelsounds, so you have to work out the bpm yourself).

HURRAH!!! I'm SO glad i decided to get one. It's taken me a week of trying every day, but I didn't really expect to find it for weeks yet :)


----------



## Smudgelicious

Thats great KitKat. You inspired me to look into a fetal doppler ! I've ordered one off the net and it should be here tomorrow or Monday. I got it from babybeats.com - hope it's good. I'm probably going to make myself a wreck everyday searching for a hb...but hopefully it will be good reassurance between scans.

I also finally went and bought an Intelligender test ! I'm going to take it tomorrow morning. I'm hoping hoping hoping I get a clear result, not something murky. I don't think I'll fully believe the sex though until an us confirms it. I wasn't going to find out with this one, but I have no baby things whatsoever and this will probably be my last baby so it makes sense to find out. Tomorrows Saturday and I'd love a sleep in so I should know something in about 12 hours.....:thumbup:


----------



## VGibs

Ive never heard of angel sounds or intelligender! I better do some googling!


----------



## Smudgelicious

You can buy Intelligender in a pharmacy or Target etc for about $33 here in the US or you can order from their website www.intelligender.com 

It's a pee test. You are supposed to use FMU and deposit 20mls into the jar that has stuff in it. Swirl (NOT SHAKE) for 10 seconds, leave it for 10 minutes and then 'read' the results. Orange = girl, Green =boy. It's about 90% accurate apparently. They recommend not using it before 10 weeks but lots do. My result was pretty orange =GIRL !! I'm not placing all my faith in it just yet though - might test again at 14 weeks. 

My doppler didn't arrive yesterday - grrrr, it was supposed to and I paid for extra shipping. So it better bloody turn up ASAP tomorrow ! I can't wait to play with it, little nervous though. 

Hows your bumps going girls ? I think I'm popping ! (but I just look fat :blush:)


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi,

I found the HB agian yesterday and my OH was there to hear it too this time :happydance: I counted it to be more like 180 bpm this time. I'm scared to ask Dr Google what's 'normal' in case it gives me something new to worry about. There's a hb - that's the important thing!

I'm really pleased with the angelsounds - it was cheap, but as all the reviews said it's also really good. I might only be about 10 and half weeks (10+6 by lmp, but 10+3 by first scan) so it's great to be hearing it already!

I suddenly look very pregnant, so I think I've 'popped' ALREADY! I didn't want to tell anyone for a few weeks yet, but I saw some friends I haven't seen for a while last night and they ALL instantly noticed. I thought I'd hidden it quite well, but since Saturday I just have such a bump already. I didn't show until I was nearly 5 months with my first - I'm scared I'm going to be HUGE!!


----------



## posh

Hi girls :hi:
I felt so :sick: over the weekend, so I'm hoping that that is a good sign and bean is growing! I have never had MS before, so this is all new to me!
Only 1 week to go to get past my first milestone! :thumbup:


----------



## Smudgelicious

:sick: is good news Posh ! Hope it continues and next week flies by for you :flower:

I think 180bpm is good Kit. I'm sitting here literally waiting for the doorbell to ring with my doppler. The company I ordered it from emailed me this morning and said they buggered up the shipping and gave me a refund. I checked the courier website and they said it's on the truck out for delivery....so any minute now hopefully ! 

My stomach is definitely bigger. I can notice the bump more when I lay down at night. It's hard to feel it or the pubic bone because I've had 2 c sections through the same incision and there's a lot of scarring in the way. Husband told me I look like that 'grey area......you know, when someone could be pregnant or they could just be getting fat and you don't want to ask?' 
I don't plan on telling for another 4-5 weeks, so unless it becomes impossible to hide, people can just think I'm fat.

Come on doppler.........where are you ???!!


----------



## VGibs

So guess what ladies? The Canadian government sent me a cheque for $5000 today! My ex had made allegations that I claimed less then I made and I was audited....twice. So this money is well overdue and thank god it came because that means...


----------



## VGibs

whoops...I dunno what I pressed there....haha well it means that we can finally buy our wedding rings! We made a deal a long time ago when we picked them out that we would not buy them until we had all the money saved up to buy them and I would not buy them unless I could pay for half and we were buying the engagment ring, the wedding band, his wedding ring, the heirloom one and the titanium one he wanted for work!


----------



## mommydelux

so all i've been doing is hurling - 11w4d and still going strong. I'm feeling miserable! i'm tired all the time and i feel like my body is caving in on me. Gross metalic taste in my mouth ALL the time. nothing edible is appealing to me -nothing. I'm super emotional and NONE of my clothes fit me - i look like i'm 4 months along already! I know - I know - I'm sounding ungrateful and just plain irritating. And there are women who would give their left legs for what i have. and I'm sorry if I am sounding like a nag or just plain crazy. and i am eternally grateful for the bundle of joy growing inside me - and i hope and pray for an issue free preggers. But i feel like I'm crashing a bit today. And not the kind of uncertain crash linked with losing a baby but the kind like i have an influx of emotions and i can't deal with them all.

hubby's ex seems to think that she is slated to be friends with him and I'm feeling downright effing murderous! I despise her when I'm not preggers why in the hell would she now think that I'm open to her being "a part of our lives" whilst i am pregnant? oh - i forgot to mention that she wants him back and has made no secret of it! 

so my reasoning is - i can't make the nausea go away or the fatigue - but i sure as hell can make her go away - right? i must be sounding like such a b!tch right now and i'm not really except when it's my family at stake.

so how's everybody else doing? I'm so jealous about the doppler thing - i can't get one here :-( when's next rounds of appointments?


----------



## KitKatBit

That's good news V :)

MommyD I wish I could give you a big :hugs: I'm not surprised it's wearing you down. No one can go on feeling that ill for that long and not start to wish it away a bit, no matter how grateful you are to be preg! You don't have to pretend it's all fine - you can come on here and moan any time you like. I just wish we could help more.

Maybe you could invite the ex round for tea and then throw up on her?? That might get rid of her!! I don't see why you should be expected to be so understanding about it!! To be honest there's NO WAY I'd be putting up with that, so you must be a lot nicer than me. I'd be telling my OH that I wasn't happy with it and he'd be telling her to take a hike, ESPECIALLY if she's made it apparent that it's not even innocent - she DOES want him back. Can you not talk to your OH about it and tell him how you feel?

I'm ok thanks. My 12 week scan is next tues :wohoo:


----------



## Smudgelicious

That sucks MommyD. I second Kits suggestion, invite her round and vomit on her ! 

Don't know what to say to your husband......if it was me, I'd tell my husband very succinctly it's me or her - choose now and choose once.

And you are totally allowed to dislike and complain about pregnancy symptoms. We're sick and tired and yes, we've lost babies before. It doesn't make us superwomen who can tolerate any amount of pain or discomfort though. 

Not having a huge amount of success with the doppler which is making me extremely :wacko: I can hear my heartbeat all over the place. I can also hear what are apparently placental sounds on the left side (it came with a cd of instructions and examples). Mine has a digital bpm display and occasionally it has flashed up a number thats high enough for a fetal heart beat, but I can't hear ANYTHING. I can hardly bear the wait until Mondays appt. The closer I get to each doctor visit, the more convinced I am that somethings gone wrong.....and I'm back in limbo land :cry:


----------



## KitKatBit

Don't despair smudge - it took me a LOT of perseverence to find the hb the first time, as in several days, and even now there can be times when I don't find it, or it takes ages. Not finding it definitely doesn't mean anything bad - it's just a treat if you do, that's all.

Just a fraction of a mm, how hard you're pressing and the angle you're holding it at can make all the difference. I tend to find blobby in the centre, but very low - just above my hair line (but I guess I'm a week behind you, so you might need to look a fraction higher?). I need to use both hands to press in a bit and angle it down a bit, towards my, er, bits LOL (as in, press the top edge nearest your head, in more than the bottom edge).

The times when I've found it I've experimented with moving it a TINY bit and it goes completely, so you really do have to be bang on and very lucky to find it. I move it in tiny amounts each time across the area I've found it before, and give up after 5 or 10 mins if I can't find it and try again later or the next day. Oh and I've had more success with an empty bladder and with my legs flat.

I hope that helps a bit. Sorry if your cd said it all already. Mine didn't come with a cd. The angelsounds is def more cheap and cheerful, but I did read lots of people saying they'd had success early on with it. I've read good things about the one you got too though, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Thanks for that Kit. I'm happy to hear it was a bit hard for you at first ! I'm about to give it another go. Do you use proper gel or ? I got a bottle of gel with it and I have no idea how much is too much.......I tend to put on a LOT.

Not much happening here. My MIL rang last night, asking lots of questions about dates, names and when I'm going to tell people. I think she's getting itchy to tell people.. I told her not for another month at least !


----------



## VGibs

I say most for sure puke on the ex! I get to hear the heartbeat hopefully tomorrow! If they can get through my fat pouchie!


----------



## VGibs

And I bought a super cool breast pump! The medela swing I think it's called. My OH wanted to "try it out" I was like "Um honey NO and it won't do anything until the baby comes anyways!" I thyink he just wanted to play with the twins!


----------



## Smudgelicious

V:haha: typical man ! Just because it's boob related ! 

I have played with my doppler again and I HEARD THE HEARTBEAT !!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have to lie on my back and hold my stomach taut with one hand (basically move my fat out of the way :blush:) and press down firmly. Not hard to find after that - 160bpm :cloud9:

Now if the baby will let me do that at least twice a day until Monday, I'll be so happy !


----------



## mommydelux

I'm not a nice person when it comes to this ex. I have put her on her place on more than one occassion in the past. OH knows how i feel and he has put her in her place in my presence 2 or 3 times as well. But the little things she does - like she'll show up to a family birthday (heaven knows what for) and will want to hug and kiss him hello even though his body language repels her _ but that he's put an end to. or she'll want to have little private chats with him - which i have put an end to. bless his soul he tries really hard to make her go away - i won't be happy until she's living on Mars though! 

But yes - she came by the other day to "drop" something. so i walk in and there she's sitting chatting to my domestic - so i excused the domestic and laid into her - told her if she comes around again i will drown her in the swimming pool and make it look like an accident (She can't swim). i think maybe i scared her  But i've just been downright b!tchy every chance i get with her. i flaunt that my marriage is growing and succeeding in areas theirs didn't. I once even said to her he married me cuz he loved me not out of obligation - like with her .... that sent her screaming into the night. I must admit that somedays i LOVE rattling her cage and other days when i'm feeling grrrrr i just want her to go away. 



anyway - enough about her.

I'm so pleased to read about all your heartbeats and doppler moments and V - your rings!!! that's such an exciting experience waiting for you. my next appointment is only 16 August - that's like YEARS away. but i'm swelling SUPER fast. i swear i can feel slight little movements - although i'm sure it's still too early????? maybe it's gas LOL!


Dudettes - i had the BEST EVER lunch today - Tuna,Lettuce,Pickles,Olives and strawberries srpinkled with pepper and drizzled with olive oil! and the baby likes it!!! i must admit - after spending the entire morning hurling - this is hitting the spot sideways!!


----------



## VGibs

I am so bloody upset right now I could spit ICE! So I went into my appointment with my doctor today and she had to do a PAP which always sucks...but then she asks me NOTHING about the pregnancy and she kept asking me over and over again when my LMP was...I was like "HELLO????? I had a MISSCARRIAGE on April 24th!!" She made me say it like five times. Then tells me that I will probably have to deliver an hour and a half away in a big city hospital that has NO private rooms because I am MORBIDLY OBESE and am now I high risk pregnancy! I said "What on earth makes you think I am OBESE?" She said "Your BMI is 38" I said "Obese is 40" she said "well I am worried anyways" then tells me that I can not eat sugar or salt or anything fried and have to keep my starches at a minimum. And I have to see a dietician three times a month because I am just so crazy fat. I was HORRIFIED! Then she would not even LOOK for a fetal heart beat because she said I had too much belly fat! WHAT IN THE BLOODY HELL????????????


----------



## Smudgelicious

Wow....just wow. Thats horrifying V.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I almost just don't know what to say.....yes I do ! Drop the bitch FAST and get a new doctor. Reigster a complaint and write to the silly cow telling exactly why you're so mad.

I think I would just cry if my dr said that to me....then I would get so PISSED I can't imagine how I would even begin to deal with it... actually just thinking about her saying it to you, V has gotten me maaaaaaddddd:devil::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## VGibs

I actually have decided to go for a midwife now. Im not sure about the choice but man oh man I am not going back there!


----------



## mommydelux

:gun: WTF???? why was it necessary for her to be soooo mean!!!! I agree with smudge - ditch the bitch. I'm so sorry you had to endure that V. 

I need to ask a question - are any of you getting the H1N1 vaccine?


----------



## KitKatBit

V that's AWFUL! I'm glad you're ditching her, but like Smudge said I would SO lodge a complaint against her too!!! How DARE she??!!! I probably would have cried considering how hormonal I am!!! At least if you complain it might stop her being so insensitive to anyone else.

No I'm not getting the vaccine, but then there haven't been many cases round here for ages, though I know it'll pick up again after the summer. I'm ill right now actually - it's just a cold and chesty cough, but I feel SERIOUSLY DIRE with it and I can't take anything for it :(

I'm SO glad you found the hb Smudge :) :) :) I've got my scan on Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

My daughter has H1N1 in October and I never got a bit of it so I assume I am immune. My little girl however...well it was the scariest 2 weeks of my life :(


----------



## Smudgelicious

I havent' thought about the vaccine actually. Silly considering the first US outbreak was 1 mile from where I live....! Thanks for bringing it up MommyD, I'm going to ask my doctor tomorrow.

Speaking of which, it also means scan day tomorrow. Nervous as hell, don't want to think about it.


----------



## mommydelux

Kit - let us know how the scan goes - ok!


----------



## VGibs

Im going to meet my midwife tomorrow! YAY


----------



## Smudgelicious

3 hours to go........ Fingers crossed ! Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhhhh it always feels like going into a final exam or something.......

I hope, hope, hope I have excellent news in a few hours !


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well it was good. My doc is incredibly nice ! He kept asking what else he could do for me.....so strange ! I had a scan, abdominal at first but it was a little hard to see through my less than slender belly. Then he did a TV and it was amazing. My husband came with me and so did the kids. We didn't tell them anything, just waited until the doctor asked them what they thought they were looking at. My oldest daughter cried she was so happy and excited ! Baby was beautiful and its heart rate was 160bpm. Apparently I have a tilted uterus -something you think that any one of my past obgyns would have told me. Nooone ever had ! 

They took 6 vials of blood from me and I've got my nuchal translucency scan on Thursday - 2 scans in a week :happydance::happydance:

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Kit !


----------



## mommydelux

_Madame Zaritska, using her mystical powers, has the following prediction:

The day you deliver, outside will be misty. Your baby will arrive in the early evening. After a labor lasting approximately 24 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 13 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 21 inches long. This child will have medium violet eyes and curly black hair. _

i took this quizz online - out of sheer boredom - fighting sleep.
https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.c...Zaritska-predicts-your-birth-experience-5.php

click on the "do it again" button.


----------



## Minimin

_Madame Zaritska, using her mystical powers, has the following prediction:

The day you deliver, outside will be light. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 24 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 22 inches long. This child will have dark gray eyes and some red hair. 
_

LMAO- if my kids has red hair my DH will be divorcing me. We both have jet black hair- and jet black hair on both lineages! oops :(


love it though- I need to pass alot of time so send some more :)


----------



## VGibs

Such a good way to tell your kids Smudge! My daughter caught me slung over the toilet and goes "Are you having another baby???" haha Im off to meet my midwife! I actually convinced the OH to come with me!


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi all,

had the best experience EVER today!!!!! :) :) :) :) My scan was AMAZING!!! :happydance:

I've got 3 gorgeous pictures of my beautiful 12+5(!!) baby :) I had a feeling the dates they gave me in my first scan were wrong, hence not changing my ticker from my dates I got using my LMP, but I'm actually 5 days further on even than that! That means I'm almost in the second tri!!!

AND they said the preliminary results from the nuchal tests were good - I just have to wait for the blood results to confirm it :)

I'm SO happy!!!!

I'm really glad yours went so well too Smudge :hugs: My uterus is apparently retroverted (tilted backwards) too, but it isn't a permanent thing. They would have told you if it was like that in the past - apparently sometimes it just ends up like that after a pregnancy, or moves by itself, but it usually goes upright during the 2nd trimester anyway.


----------



## mommydelux

I'm so pleased to hear both scans went well Kit and smudge! Looks like our cautious club is having a cautious peek at 2nd tri LOL! 

My next scan is only 16 august :-( they moved it because i had an unscheduled scan at 9w3d. Looks as though the nausea is subsiding - touch wood. Still find meat and chicken revolting though. HOWEVER - tuna and canned oysters have been the order of the day! and i'm hungry all the time. and my sleeping pattern is totally messed up. like i can't keep my eyes open come 7pm and then i'll wake up at 12am and not be tired anymore.

how's everyone elses symptoms or lack thereof coming on? Are the bellies growing?

V - let us know how the mid-wife appointment went!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls, sorry I have not been on here for a while but PC had been playing up.

HOpe eveyone is well, good news on all the scans. Isn't it spooky as I have a tilted(retroverted) uterus too!! I have been told that it will be back tp normal by about 20 weeks.

I seem to have lost all symptoms apart from the tiredness and I still cant eat certain foods. I think I am getting a tiny bump now!!! But it could just be bloating. Cant believe I am 14 weeks todsy !! YEah !!!!!!


----------



## VGibs

My midwife appointment went great. I loved her and I loved the philosphy behind Midwives. 

Im having kind of a blue day though. None of my friends want anything to do with me lately because I am pregnant and can't really go out anymore. Im getting really lonely, which is kind of how it was when I was with my ex. And that is bringing up all kinds of old trauma. Also, my daughter got a kitten a week ago and it is literally the spawn of Satan. This morning it broke my hurricane lamp, and I found out it chewed my speaker wire for my computer and my $70 speakers are ruined. Last week it dumped my wax pot out of my closet all over my nice towels and now I need to replace all of them because I can not get the wax out. This morning when I walked into the living room and saw that it had climbed all the way up my window screen and was batting my crystals, well I decided enough of Kitty. Kitty needs a new home. So I told my daughter that Kitty has to go and she was upset but she told me that she feels like she can't take enough care of kitty because she is never at home. So Im happy she realizes this but now I feel so sad that I am giving up on this kitty. 

Plus, I went out this morning to go pick up my daughter and my car had died. Like no lights, no turning over, no nothing. So I had to call in to work because my damn car wouldn't work, and I already had to call in because of the damn car two weeks ago. Its bad enough that everyone I work with is treating me like I am lazy because I am pregnant but now with calling in twice in two weeks looks really bad. 

I just wanna curl up and hide :(


----------



## Smudgelicious

Ahhhh I HATE days like that V. It's time to get under the doona, eat something chocolate and wait for tomorrow.:hugs::hugs: Thats good news about the midwife at least !

Yay Kit ! This tilted uterus thing is bizarre. I'm not surprised if mine has moved, it's had a work out in the past.

MommyD - great news that the nausea is getting better. Maybe it's that 13lb baby you're expecting ???? I tried that prediction thing too and it seems to say your baby is either huge or tiny !:wacko:
Mine has actually come back a bit :growlmad: and I feel yeeeerrrrrrkkkkk quite a bit at the moment. That and crippling crushing headaches. 

Do you girls realise we're all pretty much in the 2nd trimester ?? :happydance::happydance: It's so exciting ! I, for one, never thought I'd get here again and I am so overjoyed that we all are !:cake:

I have my NT scan tomorrow at 8am. Fingers crossed again for more good news..


----------



## VGibs

Oh Smudge Im getting the headaches too. My midwife told me to take calcium and magnesium and it's supposed to help with the headaches.


----------



## Smudgelicious

NT scan was good ! They don't have the results of all the blood they took, should be next week. But there was nothing in the scan to indicate anything abnormal:cloud9:

I have my next peri appt 8 August then the big anomaly scan on 26 August ! I can't believe in 4 weeks (that will no doubt DRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGG by) I'm going to find out what flavour baby this is ! So unbelievable ! I'm so filled with positivity today that I went and looked at prams AND I think I found the one I want. Incredible.......

I hope you are all having a lovely lovely day !


----------



## mommydelux

Excellent news smudge!!! remember at the start of this thread we were all fretting over HcG levels? and now look at us! 
I'm pretty sure i'm supposed to have all the same scans and bloodwork as you - but i think we have different terms for it though. 

apparently i didn't touch wood hard enough yesterday- hurling is back LOL. just feel like a dog today. and for laughs - i fell asleep while hubby was foreplaying last night LOL. I thought it was hilarious - he didn't. I tried to explain that i really didn't mean to - and i didn't. I swear if i didn't know better I'd say i'm a narcoleptic!!! :haha:


----------



## Agiboma

great news smug, i read your post and im cheering for you and your LO


----------



## VGibs

Holy crap Im 14 weeks today........I cant believe it!


----------



## Smudgelicious

:flower: V ! Hard to believe where we started !

MommyD:haha: foreplay ! I'm exactly the opposite ! I'm stalking my husband from the second he gets home until he cannot stay awake any longer...he doesn't need to DO anything just comply with my demands..:blush:

so....moving on......

I was at a coffee morning today and all the girls were talking about having babies ! Seems everyone is a tad clucky ! I really wanted to say something but I just couldn't bring myself to. A few more weeks, I think.

Have a great weekend all :flower:


----------



## Beanbabe

Hi girlies. Hope everyone is well. Congrats on all the good scan results in my absence (due to shitty pc repair man promising me that my pc would only be gone one night and it was away over a week.:growlmad:) 

Mommyd - Im betting you are team blue. Only a male could make you that sick for that long lol.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls. How is everyone doing? I had a really nice day with my mum yesterday. We went out for lunch and then had a browse round the local mamas and papas store! This is my parents 1st grandchild so mum is very excited.

i have got my 16wk appt with midwife on monday which i am really excited about as i should get to hear bubs heartbeat! However i am worried in case midwife cant find it


----------



## Smiler79

P.s are any of u girls on facebook?


----------



## mommydelux

yeah - I'm also leaning toward team blue here. had ms until week 26 with DS. Had a heavy ms episode this morning again. 

I just want to check with you ladies - are any of you experiencing serious stretching pains? my bump (yes i have a bump that looks prego) sometimes goes rock hard all the way round my torso. it feels like braxton hicks. But it's WAY too early for braxton hicks. and there's this uber "FULL" feeling in my belly - like there's no more blinking space. MAybe Madam Zingara was right - my baby is going to be 13pounds!!!


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi everyone,

I'm feeling like that mommyd, especially over the last couple of days. I think 'button' has moved up a bit, but now seems to be sat on something uncomfortable and the bottom of my bump feels over-stretched and tight. It's quite painful and uncomfy.

My OH is VERY tall, so I'm expecting a long baby, but that doesn't really explain it, because he/she is still only tiny atm, regardless of how big they'll end up. Maybe mine is still more my messed up digestive system - I've given up trying to figure it all out!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hi Girls ! 

My laptop power supply died and I finally got the new one yesterday. 

Hmm, I don't really have 'stretching' pains unless these sharp stabby ligament pains are from stretching. My bump changes a bit because my uterus is tilted backwards. In the mornings it's very firm. I have so much scar tissue from my csections that it's hard to feel the top of it. I know it's there because my stomach is bigger and I've been wearing a bella band for weeks now but between the scars and the fluff that was already there its difficult to find the actual bump !

I've been SO uncomfortable in bed but I bought this wonderful pillow thing called a Snoogle. It's shaped like a long 'C' and it's perfect ! It fits perfectly between my knees and under my neck and then I can rest the bump up against it - divine !

Loving my doppler, it's so reassuring.

:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I just bought my angel sounds! I am worried though because the midwife had a hard time finding the lil heartbeat so maybe I will have a hard time too!


----------



## VGibs

HEY LADIES! Where has everyone been the passed few days???? Is anyone finding out the sex of the bub??? I am going to try and find out on September 22nd and man oh man I am PUMPED!


----------



## Smudgelicious

I'm going to try and find out on Tuesday ! I have my peri appt then and I think they usually do a quick scan. I'm going to ask them to anyway because my bump has a very definite left lean to it and baby keeps hanging out WAAAAAyy over to the left as well, little strange !

If they can't or won't see it on Tues, I have my anomaly scan booked for 26 Aug, so I will (fxed) find out then. I cannot wait !! I've been holding off baby shopping until I know the sex and $$ is burning a hole in my pocket !


----------



## mommydelux

I've been fighting nausea - again. 
Am due for a scan nezt week - 16 Aug. seems so long since my last one. I'm keen to find out baby's gender but OH isn't. so Doc has a policy that either both parties want to know or nobody knows! OH is VERY involved in the pregnancy and accompanies me to ALL the prenatal appointments. needless to say I'm sooo waiting for the appointment he can't make and then I'll ask  
I'm bulging big time now! and it looks prego! May i ask who of us are under 30yrs old? Doc has indicated that i need to decide whether i want the testing for Downs done - but since I'm 29 i'm considered low risk etc etc but he MUST give me the option (something about ethics). so I come on and read other posts on BnB and get completely freaked out at the amount of ladies having the tests and subsequent amnios and cvs ' done thinking that i should go ahead with it only to later discover that most of them are late 30's early 40's. so I'm sooooo confused! anybody shed some light or thoughts plssss


----------



## Smudgelicious

I'm 33. I had the Nuchal translucency ultrasound and the accompanying blood tests. The scan was fine, and I'm guessing by the fact my doc hasn't called that the bloods were too. I have my appt tomorrow !!

I hope hop hope I get a little scan and they can see the sex ! 

I've decided to make the public announcement at the end of August. I'll have had my anomaly scan (26 august) and I'll be 18 weeks then. Just can't think of what to say on Facebook.....so silly, does it even matter ?:wacko:


----------



## mommydelux

Doctor has said that i'll have the Nuchal translucency scan done anyway. bleh! i hate having to make decisions!

Smudge i reckon let the people guess - post something like "18 weeks down 22 left to go" and see the tongues wag! A friend of mine posted something like that - and did it ever generate chatter on her profile!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well my appt was fabulous ! all my bloods came back perfect and so far so good !!! Had a scan and guess what, guess what, guess what ???? I'm having a...................................................................
































BOY:happydance::happydance::hugs::baby::dust::crib::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::juggle::fool::football::wohoo::loopy:

I'M JUST A BIT THRILLED....


----------



## mommydelux

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I'm so pleased for you smudge - glad your bloods came back good!

I can't believe one of us is at the "gender" stage ALREADY!!! seems like yesterday we were all fretting about Hcg levels.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Congrats smudge! A little boy, how exciting! X


----------



## VGibs

OH ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am DYING to find out what my bubs is! It seems like yesterday we were all so new at this! Now we are flying through the 2nd tri!


----------



## KitKatBit

Oh HUGE congratulations smudge!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

We've decided to tell our LO tomorrow - I'm actually quite nervous about it!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Thanks everyone ! I'm so excited and terrified at the same time. I always thought I was going to be the mother of boys and when my son died I was so confused. I think thats why my husband and never felt 'done' having babies - we were waiting for another boy :baby:

Dr seemed completely convinced that there was a little weenie in there, I can only say I HOPE HE'S RIGHT !! My anomaly scan is in 15 days.....I'll be completely convinced then ! The only thing is... I have all these lovely girls names, and no idea what to call a boy:shrug:

It's so funny how quick time has passed. Just yesterday we were all worried about HCG levels, first scans etc. And now we're closer to halfway than to the beginning.....and we're going to have babies !! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## VGibs

hahaha My OH won't even consider boys names until he knows what it is. We already picked out a girls name "Breton Christina" after my favorite city in Nova Scotia and my sister who passed away from SIDS. Now if it is a boy I want "John Sterling Parker" after my father, John. My grandfather, John Sterling, and my OH's baby nephew, Parker, who died at 39 weeks gestation on August 28th, 2009. *I can't believe it's almost been a year*


----------



## Smudgelicious

I like both those names. Especially John, thats my Dads name too. 

Well I am having (excuse me) a SHITTY day. I've been on this committee for a few months doing the publicity for a charity shop. I've been trying to have new brochures printed and other stuff done and the whole thing has turned into a massive joke. I'm being excluded from emails, I can't get anything done etc. It finally came to a head today and I resigned. Then I called a friend who had been helping me, burst into tears and told her the story. then I got off the phone and sobbed my heart out on the bed.

I feel like crap. I wish my husband was home right now :cry::cry::cry: But he's away and I can't call or email. Stupid hormones.

Now I feel like I have to do something, I can't relax !! Sorry for the raving, I literally had noowhere else to do it....:wacko:


----------



## mommydelux

oh smudge - i'm so sorry you're feeling shitty - if it's any consolation - i've been having serious breakdowns. sobbing uncontrollably for no reason at all. I cried like a baby when i burnt supper the other night. cried because a taxi driver cut me off. burst into tears at the store because they didn't have my brand of shampoo. so don't feel bad honey.

As for those dumb committee people - they don't deserve your efforts. And i'm sure you enjoyed what you were doing and you probably feel super hurt by all of it. But as with everything - it will pass.

I now have a meeting to go to - stupid meeetings all week already and all i can think of is food and sleep. 

so i'm convinced i felt bubs kicking last night while i was putting DS to sleep. is it too early?


----------



## KitKatBit

I've been the same too smudge. I'm a bit fed up of feeling fed up to be honest. My ms has pretty much gone, but I still don't seem to have any energy and I'm SO tired all the time. That added to the hormones has led to me being an emotional wreck. I'm constantly crying or grouchy.

My poor OH is bearing the brunt of it, but luckily he's still being a complete star. He might be rubbish at washing up (which I seem to feel the need to go on at him about constantly at the moment!) but he's AMAZING in most ways :)

I hope you feel better soon smudge and that your OH comes home soon :hugs:

And you too mommyd. I think I've felt Button moving a few times too :) I don't think it's too early, especially not when it's not your first pg.


----------



## VGibs

Well I am down with one of 2nd tri's worst symptoms....the dreaded yeast infection. This is the worst one I have ever had and it is so painful I can barely wear undies to work :( Let alone shower/sit down/go wee/walk/bicycle...anything. I am so uncomfortable, and cranky and I really am unsure of what to do about it! GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Smudgelicious

What a happy bunch we are.

I've never in my life had a yeast infection. Weird eh? I feel like the only woman on the planet.

I feel better now that I've handed everything over and gotten myself away from those horrible incompetent, patronising morons !! My husband came home from sea last night which has also significantly improved my mood.

I can feel my baby moving, it's not too soon MommyD. I've got an anterior placenta too, but I can feel it anyway. I keep having these episodes where the bottom of my bump feels really sore on the inside and my crotch feels bruised and achy....anyone else ??

I'm off to make roast pork with vegetables and apple sauce and a cherry pie....YUM.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls
How is everyone!

I am off to tenerife for a week in afew hours!!! Last holiday just me and hubby!!

I hav enot had the joy of a yeast infection but I am well and truly constipated!! I have not managed to go for the last 5 days!! DOcs have given me something fo it but still does not sem to helping.

Wont be on here til get back from hols so will speak to you then.xxxxx

P.S HAd 16 week midwife appt on monday and heard BOb's heartbeat for the first time!!! Absolutely amazing! One of the best sounds ever!!!!


----------



## Agiboma

congrats on your little boy smug


----------



## VGibs

Hey ladies! We compare everything else we need to start showing off our bumps! Who is up for bump pics????


----------



## Smudgelicious

I'll flash my bump ! except I have absolutely no idea how to upload a photo...


----------



## Smudgelicious

Forgot to add...

thanks Agiboma ! Congratulations on the birth of your little boy:flower:

have fun in tenerife Smiler ! You've probably tried everything, but I found that a cup of proper caffeinated coffee helps things sometimes....


----------



## mommydelux

Smudge - the inside of my vagjayjay feels bruised most of the time. I wasn't quite sure how to describe the feeling - but bruised sounds about right!

V - i'm all for bump pics - will upload tomorrow. 

so - warning TMI -> i managed to sort out my libido and narcoleptic state on friday long enough to visit planet "O" 3 times!! OH was completely exhausted and - get this - fell asleep first!!!
And then last night - it was right back to sleeping at 8pm!! but i think it's cause i was up early yesterday morning to start cooking. Strange, I've been having this need to cook. like cook every dish i can think of. 

And I'm starting to dress up to work now - like i normally did. Looking very professional again. for 14 weeks i wore cargo pants and lady golf shirts because i couldn't give a [email protected] about appearance when i was hurling all the time.

Could this be 2nd tri energy on the horizon???
I have a scan at 12:30 today. am sort of calmly nervous - :wacko:.


----------



## Beanbabe

Hello girlies. Hows everyone. 

Smudge - team blue how lovely. Im a team yelllow girl all the way. I totally love the surprise. I also love saying "I told you it was a boy/girl" after the event. I have been right every time so far so I guess its only really a surprise if I get it wrong lol.

Smiler I feel your pain pet - for a few weeks there I was a once a week girl. I have found the best thing is freshly squeezed carrot and apple juice with a little bit of ginger. I avoid bananas - they are constipation poisin and no toast (my favourite food in the world). Its worked for me. Gotta be worth a try. Enjoy your week in the sun. 

I cannot believe Smudge has never had a yi - do you want mine??? lol
V Ive been using cream but are you not supposed to? hope it clears for you soon. 

I would post a bump pic but its more of a blump than a bump atm. I look huge but its not baby - just bloat. I want a bump. 

So instead of a bump pic I will post a scan pic which I got this morning. Saw bubs clapping when scan was been done. It was so cool. Everything looks perfect and I have been assigned to the high risk consultant so I will get extra monitoring. Im so happy today. We have decided to do a softly softly news out. No big announcement but quietly telling a few important people and letting the grapevine do the rest. 

Oh and I got put forward a week so Im 14 + 6 today. Guess that makes me second tri now :happydance:

Felt baby moving for first time friday night. Its all happening now.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Scan 16 Aug 2010 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mommydelux

morning ladies

had a scan yesterday. everything is as well as can be. Doc says bubs is 14cm weighs 135g and is too big for my uterus right now - hence the cramping. says it's nothing to worry about since it is still stretching - just not fast enough at this point. Bubs is VERY active - extremely unco-operative when we had to check the gender - so we still don't know. Had LOADS and LOADS of blood drawn. routine - rubella, hepatitis, downs etc etc. says no news by wednesday is good news! am now officially feeling VERY pregnant. 

Oh is away on business for the week :-( DS is going camping with granny and granpa this weekend.

Bean - great scan pic! and yes - we're officially 2nd TRI babies now!


----------



## Beanbabe

Great news on scan Mummyd. He wants to stay team yellow :winkwink:
You seem sad at your free weekend. I would relish it - lots of r&r, sleep when you want, eat when you want, watch what you want - sounds lovely.

My scan was so so clear. They have a new machine after a huge controversary at the hospital. I could see loads and could actually hazard a guess at what was on the screen rather than agreeing with the midwife and thinking "I'll take your word for it". Didn't see between the legs tho - thats a surprise.


----------



## KitKatBit

That's great news about the scans :) :) :) :)

I hope your uterus gets some good stretching done asap and then eases off for you MommyD. It's great you're feeling better in yourself!

I've got my 16 week mw check tomorrow. I'm going to mention my cough to them and see what they suggest. I've got a feeling it's turned into a chest infec, but I don't really want to take antibiotics if I can avoid it. I can't go on feeling like this though - I've got a temp and all the coughing makes my head pound so badly.

I hope she doesn't comment on my enormous weight gain lol. My bump goes to about my belly button and looks really nice when I'm lying down. When I stand up though and especially after I've eaten, all my fatness and bloat merges with it and I look about 6 months preg!


----------



## VGibs

AM I EVER GOING TO STOP THROWING UP?????????? I got so sick Sunday night that I actually blew out all the blood vessels around my eyes and now it looks like someone hit me! I got sick again this morning too! Then I had nasty heartburn all friggin day long! At least Im not feeling sick 24/7 but I would LOVE to stop hurling!


----------



## mommydelux

I know that feeling V!!! I thort i was over the hurling - but then this morning OMG - i felt like i was 8 weeks prego again and puking my guts out. and the heartburn is killing me! i started taking Gaviscon for it - it comes in neat little saches so i suck on it all day long! and it's completely safe during pregnancy. 

Kit - I'm so sorry you're feeling crappy. I've been trying to shake a cold for 2 weeks now - and i can't take anything for it except paracetamol/tylenol. And all i want is for it to stop!

Do any of you know much about the Nub gender theory? I'm convinced i can see a nub on my scan but i have NO idea what it is... going to to try and upload my scan pic now now - please have a look and let me know what you think?


----------



## mommydelux

attached is the scan pic!
 



Attached Files:







Team Yellow.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Smudgelicious

Absolutely no idea MommyD 'cause I don't know anything about this nub theory... But what a gorgeous little bubba ! 

Well I haven't been sick at all, but I feel like it. I'm lying on the couch right now feeling eeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhh:sick: I've also been getting this weird feeling lately. I'm not hungry but my stomach is swirling and feels acidic. I've also really gone off meat as well.

Has anybody had any swelling at all ? My feet were really swollen yesterday, though they feel fine today. Frustrating because I wanted to go shoe shopping ! But I did buy something yesterday that I just adore ! a packet of newborn nappies (diapers) ! I got them home and took one out of the packet and I just can't believe how weeny and gorgeous they are ! Also freaked me out a little - they are SO tiny, I can't remember my babies being that small.....


----------



## VGibs

I have pitting edema so I am swollen all the time. Elevation works wonders! I always put a pillow on the end of the couch and prop my legs up there for at least 30 min when I get home from work! 

I also decided today that I am going to take pregnancy leave as soon as it is possible. My work is way to hard on my physically and it is really starting to wear me down! UGH


----------



## Smudgelicious

You're on your feet all day aren't you V? I'm not working in this pregnancy and i'm still exhausted and not capable of much, can't imagine working !

I think I'm just having a big symptom week, I'm sure I felt good last week. I'm going to the hairdresser tomorrow. I know there's the opinion that you shouldn't colour your hair in pregnancy but I've never agreed with that. There is no evidence that hair dye has any effects, so I'm going with that !
(also my hair went gray when I was 20 so I sort of have to....) I hope I feel good enough to enjoy it.

Tomorrow is also my sons birthday, he would be 12.


----------



## mommydelux

Kit - how did your 16 week checkup go?

:hugs: Smudge.


----------



## KitKatBit

My 16 week check was great thanks mommyd :) She said button felt the right size, hb was good (my DD came and heard the hb too, which was so lovely :)), and my bp etc was good. She didn't even mention my huge fatness either!

The doc came in and had a listen to my chest and said it isn't infected, but my sinuses might be and all the ick is draining into my throat in the night - nice! I've got to wait a week or 2 more and see if it clears up with steaming etc (as I said I wanted to avoid antiobiotics if possible) and then come back in if it hasn't gone.

I hope everyone's symptoms ease off again soon. I've been having quite a lot of achey pains low down. I'm hoping they're just stretching pains, but I have to admit that it still makes me nervous.

My thoughts are with you for tomorrow smudge :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I got my angel sounds today and...NOTHING! I can barely hear my own damn heartb eat! I cant hear the placenta I cant hear bubs, and I am annoyed!


----------



## KitKatBit

Persevere V - just try it for a few mins at a time every now and then. You'll suddenly find it one day.


----------



## VGibs

I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!! After my Dr visit I knew where to look! Its quiet but I can for sure hear it!


----------



## Beanbabe

Well girls after a very stresfull weekend which consisted of spotting, cramps, really sore back and lots of tears I had an apt with doc yest and heard a lovely heatbeat. 

I was so scared going to the hospital but it all worked out well in the end. Of course my doppler arrived fri evening and i spent the weekend trying unsuccessfully to find bubs who incidently decided Im not going to bother moving for a few days here just to totally scare the crap out of mum - little brat!!!!

When doc was trying to find bubs hb yest i realised why I couldn't fnd it. Baby is way further up than I thot. You would swear I had never been pregnant before - I feel like a complete novice at this. :dohh:

Doctor gave me three more scan dates so I know I will be scanned at least three more times. First one in two weeks. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Sorry to hear about your scary weekend Beanbabe:hugs: Good news about the scans though ! I get nervous before each one, half excited and half dread.

I'm doing ok at the moment. Celebrated my sons birthday on Thursday. We always go out for dinner, have a cake and give the girls presents. It's hard and horrible, but I can't let it pass without remembering. 

I have my big scan on Thursday ! My other ones were all done at the 18-20 week mark, don't know why they want to do this at 17+2.... Looking forward to it, a little bit.... I really want to CONFIRM the sex and see that everythings a-ok in there. My bump goes up and down at the moment and I know thats sort of normal, but it still freaks me out a little. I'm also having constant groin and back pain, I think it's SPD (thanks Dr Google) but I don't think I'll see the DR this Thursday.


Kids go back to school tomorrow ! And we're going camping on Friday night ! Just for the night though - at the Safari Park, wonder how uncomfortable thats going to be ?? Dh leaves for Sri Lanka on Sunday, so the next few weeks will be :sad1:

Time for an update girls....how is everyone ?:flower:


----------



## VGibs

Welllll.....I saw my midwife today and it is only about 3 weeks until my next scan! I bet the bubs will be much changed since my six week bean! haha My blood pressure is great, no sugar in my urine and I decided to go on mat leave on October 20th! I am so pumped about being home. Also, my OH is finally moving in on Sunday! His sister has been assigned some permanent care and we no longer have that huge responsilbility hanging over our heads! 

ALSO...I forgot who it was that said they were getting their hair colored despite the debate about preggo's using hair color. Well I was a master colorist for 10 years and saw my fair share of hair color during my pregnancies...I never had an issue. And stylists have more color on their skin then any person could have during an entire pregnancy!


----------



## mommydelux

i'm just feeling awful. lot's of hurling this morning and stretching pain from hell! I feel horrible moaning like this when there's ladies out there who would kill for ms and stretching pain. i have now officially outgrown ALL my pants! i am now forced to go and buy bigger ones. I'm massive. wanted to take a bump pic and upload - but can you believe i can't find our digital camera???? it's just gone!

AND wait for it!!!! I've taught my live-in domestic cleaning lady how to cook!!! so she's taken over supper duties now.... i tell you - it's a HUGE load off my shoulders. I use to get home from work at 6pm then cook - and we'd have supper at about 7:30.

V - how long do you get to take maternity leave for?? we get 4 months paid leave. and then if we want an additional 2 months unpaid from the company. so i'm thinking about taking the extra 2 months and then claiming UIF from the state - maybe - i dunno. It won't be nearly as much as the company pays me (only 45% i think) but it's better than nothing right?

My next scan is 27 September. it's still a long way off. he schedules one every 6 weeks because the prego's is progressing well. but says i can call if i feel i want a scan sooner or have issues. I love my doctor! he's just so reassuring, straightforward, caring and professional all at the same time!

Kit - how are you doing?


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls! HOw is everyone?

I had a wonderful holiday in Tenerife and think I felt Bob move for the first time while I was there!! It is not a propre movement but definite flutterings!!! I am 18 weeks today and have my anomaly scan two weeks today on 8th sept. IAm really excited about seeing bob again but worried inc ase there is anything wrong!


I am developing a small bump and think i am finally startin to look pregnant rather than just fat!!!


----------



## VGibs

Where the heck is my ticker??? Man that annoys me!


----------



## mommydelux

Ladies! how's everyone doing?? I think maybe i'm starting to feel OK. hurling has stopped for 3 days running now. fatigue seems not be as bad. I'm growing rapidly!! i had to go buy maternity pants yesterday - because my normal ones are useless!! attached is a bump pic. this is how HUGE i am.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00028-20100830-1047 (2).jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## VGibs

Well today is pretty nerve wracking for me...it was a year ago today that my sister in law gave birth to her son who had died. Parker was born sleeping at 39 weeks. We spent the morning clearing the apartment of any and all baby "stuff" and nothing broke my heart more then my OH and his father being so broken that they couldn't even take apart the crib set. So I went in and untied the bumper, folded and put away his jungle blanket, and folded his sheet. Then putting away all his little diapers, and his wipes. All those small little things that you get excited about, having to get rid of them was devastating. 

And now a year later they still sit in a room in the basement. Just waiting. 

Being pregnant on this day almost makes me feel guilty and selfish. But hearing my OH's parents say "We can not be excited about this baby until we hold it and see it breathing." Well...it's a terribly lonely feeling. None of his family is daring to be excited. And it is tearing me up inside. I feel cheated out of what should be a wonderful experience. Am I crazy???


----------



## Beanbabe

Oh V thats a tough situation. Reading about your nephew and what you's had to do is heartbreaking so I could never imagine what its like to actually have to deal with it in reality. 

Im sure that your oh family are excited about the baby but are cautious - just like we are. However I think they could be a bit more discreet about their feelings. Sometimes I depend on other peoples positivity to help me through and I think that they should be giving you that support. Im really not surprised that you feel cheated - I know I would. Perhaps a quiet word to say that those comments hurt would be in order. Maybe tho when this time passes and Parkers anniversary passes they will start to be more involved.

Sending you lots of hugs and good wishes on this difficult day


----------



## mommydelux

V - my inlaws were the same with my first pregnancy. there's a history or losses on their side and when i got pregnant - they didn't have a positive comment to impart. they didn't even get excited. Not even the day i went into labour. it was AWFUL and hurtful and like you i felt very very cheated out of an experience that should have been magical for me. half way through my pregnancy, i started to not tell them anything anymore. because the cheated feeling was a whole lot better than the dissappointment when they didn't get excited or at least the slightest bit curious. and when my son was born, they were the happiest people in the world - (he's the only grandson to carry on the surname which would end otherwise) and honestly i felt like they didn't have the right to be that overjoyed at the birth of my son. and that's how i felt for the next 2 years - that they didn't have the right to get excited or to be proud about anything regarding my son. and sadly - it's what caused the breakdown in our relationship. my point is - i should have ignored them and their chirps or concerns etc and not have taken offence or allowed myself to feel so much over their "rejection". I should have had the opinion or at least voiced - quietly but firmly - that if you don;t have anything positive to say shut up and quit comparing me to everyone else. i should not have tried as hard as i did to get them excited, as excited as my family was (who incidently also has a history of losses. The worst being my baby brother was born sleeping 39 weeks because of doctors negligence) basically - i should just have continued on my merry way not letting them ruin it for me - each unto his own. Maybe i would have felt differently when bubs was born. Maybe the past 2 years would have turned out differently. 
But this is YOUR pregnancy - this is YOUR magical time. and where i feel for SIL and their loss - it shouldn't be projected on you to this degree. Don't let it eat at you to the point that you forget about YOUR journey and to be happy for yourself. remember the stresses of getting to that 6 week mark and then the 12 week mark? remember how happy you were? how happy we all were? nothing else matters more than you and your baby. and at the risk of sounding insensitive - if they don't like it they must lump it. It's your God given right to be excited - don't let somebody else take that from you. 

But like Beanbabe said - perhaps when this anniversary has passed they'll be a little more optimistic.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls how is everyone.

I am good in terms of pregnancy, hubby even took me out window shopping for nursery furniture yesterday!!

However it is the last day of the summer hls today and I really dont want to go back to work tomorrow:( I have got used to being at home and still get really tired so not looking forward to work, I wirk in a special needs school wot the most profoundly disabled children but I have benn moved into a new cclass from tomoroow because they are worried it is not safe for me. I love my old class and am reallt upset that I wont be with them anymore


----------



## mommydelux

:hugs: smiler!

Bubs is kicking like crazy today! and it kicks when i need to eat - coincidence? just had an awesome sarmie - avo on wholewheat. i'm so greatful for my appetite returning. just now i'm hungry all the time! it's like the food goes into my mouth and straight to bubs - completely bypasses my stomach.

had this strange dream last night - gave birth to a little girl and we named her emily - and she weighed a wopping 5.5kgs!!! she came out smiling! i tell you, it was almost ceepy!


----------



## Smiler79

Are people feeling proper kicks yet or just flutterings? I am 19 weeks tomorrow and I still only get flutterings. When should i be feeling proper kicks?


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hey girls, sorry I've not been around much ! I can see everyone's doing well though. 

I had a my anomaly scan last Thursday, which was great ! We are 100% BOY ! I'm a little worried though, because they couldn't see a few things they wanted to see. The dr said it was because they did the scan so early (17+2) and because I have an anterior placenta. Despite all the reassurances, I'm completely terrified that it's because there's something wrong ! I know deep down thats really silly, but thats pregnancy.

So, I don't feel any movement either much. I felt movement earlier on, like 12 weeks or so, little flutters and such , but that was before the damn placenta got in the way ! I use my doppler daily for reassurance. I know everythings ok, I just want to feel those kicks already. 

Not much else to say really....just wish I could stop eating and sleeping !

:hugs:


----------



## Smudgelicious

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !

The second trimester is kind of dull. Not much happening, long way from the beginning and still a long way to the end.....

(tumbleweed rolls past)


----------



## VGibs

Well a lot is happening right here in my world...cause guess what???

I GOT ENGAGED TONIGHT


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well, V......






























Congratulations !!!!!!!
:wedding::wedding::cake::hug::drunk::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wine::loopy::flower::flower::thumbup:

Thats good news ! I'm very happy for you !! In fact, I'll have a celebratory piece of cake for you :winkwink:


----------



## VGibs

hahahahaha Cake it up baby!


----------



## Beanbabe

Hugest Congrats hun. What wonderful news. :flower:


----------



## Smiler79

Congratulations V, really happy for you!!!!!


----------



## mommydelux

:happydance::happydance:

:wedding:congrats V.


----------



## Beanbabe

Ahem - any pics of the rock?


----------



## VGibs

Im trying to get them online but my phone will not sync for some bizarre reason!


----------



## Smudgelicious

I had the most bizarre dreams this morning !! Well, no more bizarre than all the other ones I guess but just really weird ......and I want to tell you guys about it and see what you think ..

I was pregnant and had been told that I was going to lose the baby. I was 19 weeks and all I can remember about that part is the faceless doctor telling me it was too early to do anything and to go home and wait it out. I remember feeling panicky and heartbroken. Then the next thing I remember is looking into a toilet bowl and there was a tiny, tiny, (looked like the length of my finger) baby face down but kicking its legs. I pick it up and roll it over and all of a sudden it's more baby size but still really really small and it's eyes are open, it's breathing and it's a boy ! I ring the hospital (?) or suddenly I'm there and there is a bitchy midwife who says 'you must have been further along than you thought'. Noone would help us, but everything was ok.

Weird eh ??

Then I dreamed that I had to look after a friends baby boy on a weekend trip to visit my family. He was Asian looking and very fat. There was a couple of carloads of us, but no room so I had to sit in a pram (!) and hold onto this huge fat baby while we went 100 miles an hour down the freeway. Apparently this was totally normal, though I was terrified and I could feel the baby slipping out of my arms because of the speed we were doing. A man wearing roller blades and pushing a very fancy pram zoomed past us at one point. Eventually the speed was so fast and I had almost no control so I steer off the road. At this point the dream became very weird, involving my Granddad who died last year, being chased by alien dinosaur things and running to catch a train. 

So....am I completely bonkers or what ??!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls. How is everyone

I have my 20 week scan at lunchtime tomorrow!!! Cannot beleive I an finally half way through. I am really anxiopus though as I have felt very littel movement from bubs so amd worried there maybe something wrong. Midwife has tried reassuring me that everyhting is normal but dont think I will be able to relax until i see bubs on the screen and know eveyting is ok.

I am still plaaning to stayeam yellow but there is a little bit of me that would quite like to know. So will just have to see how i feel when i arrive at the scan tomorrow!!


----------



## VGibs

Smudge - No not bonkers....I had a dream that I dyed my babys hair pink and blonde and got a call from child services because I was ubnfit because I dyed her hair. I think our insecurities are magnified in our dreams! 

Is anyone else having bad headaches??? I am having mind crushing horrific headaches almost on a daily basis. My blood pressure is fine and everything has checked out ok but for some unknown reason I am just in so much pain and am so bleepin uncomfortable! I asked my midwife and she said it was probably de-hydration. (WTF? SERIOUSLY?) 

My 20 week scan is on the 14th and oh baby I hope I see a little hoo-hoo or pee-pee!


----------



## mommydelux

I'm almost half way!!! congrats to those of you who are half way!
Just checking in - everyone still ok and dealing with ups and downs of pregnancy?


----------



## VGibs

Hey! Where is everyone???? haha My 20 week scan is tomorrow so I hope I can find out if I have a boy or a girl on my hands!


----------



## Beanbabe

Lots and lots of luck for a good view tomorrow V. I know you really want to find out so Im hoping bubs will co-operate. 

Smiler - how did you get on. Did you find out if you are pink or blue or did you stay yellow?

This week is when we found out Matthew had gone so feeling very emotional and a bit scared. Im hoping that maybe after this week has passed I will be more relaxed. Have my anamoly scan on 28th sept - roll on then. 

Good luck V. Cant wait to see your blue or pink update :baby:


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls.

Scan went really well thank you. Everything looks ggod and baby is perfect size for my dates!!! I was very good and stayed team yellow. Bob obviously did not want mummy and daddy to know as had legs crossed!!!!

I am glad I ressisted though as I am really lookign forward to the surprise.

V - hope all goes well today and that baby is cooperative for you to find ount the sex.

Beanbabe - thinking of you this week as it must be sohard for you. I am sure all is well with this little one but does not make losing little Matthew any easier. You are in my prayers hun.


----------



## mommydelux

V - how'd your scan go?


----------



## VGibs

Well everything looks good...except the baby was lying spine up so they couldnt get good measurements so they are doing it again in 2 weeks. And sadly...the little monster was not in a mood to show us the goods. So I am still team yellow :( My OH is SO dissappionted


----------



## Smiler79

HI girls

V- glad scan went well and at least you have another chance to try and find out the sex of bubs.

I started feeling proper kicks yesterday!!!! It is amazing!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hi all ! Sorry I've been a bit slack, I'm a bit distracted and lazy......

Good news on the scans V and Smiler ! I'm going back today for my second attempt at the anomaly scan because they couldn't quite see everything last time. I actually FORGOT about the appt, I thought it was next week, so I haven't had time to stress !

I keep thinking I feel little movements, but then I always chalk them up to gas. At my last appt, the doc said I wouldn't feel anything huge until 22-23 weeks because my placenta is blocking everything right now.

In another few weeks, we're going to start having V-DAYS !!!!:happydance: Amazing, given our rocky unsure starts wondering about HCG levels and first scans......:kiss:


----------



## mommydelux

Hiya ladies!

good news on all the scans - Smudge, let us know how thins went?
been feeling the Olive kick like CRAZY for the past 3 weeks now. Unlike my DS, this one prefers sleeping at night and moving all day long (as long as i'm seated at my desk)....
can't wait for V-day to arrive! have a 20 week scan on 27 Sept (will be little over 21 weeks though). 

Has anybody heard from Kit lately? she's been VERY quiet. everything ok Kit?


----------



## VGibs

Ok...what is a V-day???? haha Am I thick or what?


----------



## Smiler79

V- day is viability day! It is getting to 24 weeks i think


----------



## mommydelux

LOL - yes, Viability day means that should your baby be born at 24 weeks or after - he/she - with specialised medical care upon birth and subsequent months meant to be inutero - can survive. i think the odds are a % and every week bubs stays put after week 24 the % increases. I have a friend who's baby girl was born smack on 24 weeks and is a healthy 3 year old today!!


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now I see


----------



## mommydelux

*****Warning TMI *****

it feels like the olive is kicking me in the vjj :blush:. i knew baby was low lying but OMG -i'm sat in a meeting right now and literally gasped when the olive let rip with a series of kicks!! :ninja:

anyone else getting kicked so low? i get no movement at the top of my bump. OB says the placenta is on top of baby - like a blanket - which he says is ideal position. but being kicked in the vjj is certainly not ideal ...


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hi girls ! 

My last appointment went fine. I had another anomaly scan and they could see the heart properly and the spine. I didn't see my regualr doctor though, I saw one of his partners and there's no other way to describe him than........what a prick ! He treated me like I was stupid, and didn't listen to a single thing I said. Even the us tech seemed to dislike him. So anyway, I think I see my doctor this Friday.

I have been kicked in the vjj before MommyD ! Not this time though. I'm only feeling the tiniest little kicks - another few weeks and he should be big enough to feel through the placenta. 

Finally found out whats causing all the pain too ! Apparently my pelvis is misaligned because of the relaxin hormone. The doc suggested wrapping my hips in a bandage really tight to hold things together. Needless to say, that didn't even come close to working ! You can wrap bandages around your hips but once you do, you can't walk. So I'm resigned to being in pain for the next few months. I can't walk too far or sit on anything hard for longer than a few minutes before everything starts to ache.

We're more than halfway through the 2nd trimester now !


----------



## Smiler79

Hi MummyD

I am in exactly the same boat as you. Bubs kicks are really low down and my placenta is at the top


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi everyone,

I'm so sorry for being so elusive and rubbish! I'm glad everyone is doing really well and special congratulations to V on the engagement :) :) :)

I've been going through some 'stuff', so haven't been feeling very chatty. I've dropped in to check up on you all a couple of times though and felt bad when I saw mommyD had asked after me, so thought I'd better get sociable again. Thanks for thinking of me mommyD, but I'm fine really.

In fact more than fine after today - I had my anomaly scan and all looked great! Button is measuring nice and average in all respects and is lovely and wriggly/kicky. I'm suffering with a fair amount of pelvic pain, but I have been referred to an obstetric physio and have an appointment on Monday, so I'm hoping to get a support belt and some exercises to help. Would a support belt not help you Smudge?

Sorry for being so quiet. It's a LONG story! xxx


----------



## mommydelux

Good to hear from you Kit. Sorry about all the "stuff" you're having to deal with. whatever it is - can't be easy. things that gets one down like that rarely is. been going through some stuff of my own - but i've actively chosen to ignore it. dumb i know - but i can't deal with it now. and i know it's going to haunt me to no end. the haunting i can live with - the bloodshed not. 

anyway - just a quick pop it - am inbetween meetings today, again. yay for all the scans. i have to wait until MONDAY for mine.... long weekend coming - HOORAAYYY.
dentist on thursday, party on friday evening, picnic on saturday no plans for sunday, yet. work is crappy and really busy. am flying all over the show - because we just realised last week that i can't fly from December :-( 
AND my maternity leave starts from 1 Feb and i'm due on 5 feb..... at least it's 4 months full pay!!

got to go - we'll chat soon.


----------



## VGibs

Wow we all have "stuff" going on! Im gonna murder my sister in law for being an over dramatic self obsessed jealous rotten cow....but how is everyone else??? LOL


----------



## Smudgelicious

Yeah the 'stuff' has been driving me mad for the last few weeks. It's mostly my family. There's no way you can escape it, and God it drags me down.

Glad to hear you're ok KitKat. I'm going to ask my doc about physio and belts. His horrible partner is just blowing me off, I think. This pain is really getting unbearable. I can't sit anywhere for longer than 10 minutes, unless it's a couch. Sometimes the pain is so intense when I stand up that I have to stop for a few seconds and kind of get my bearings. I walked today for 2.3 miles and I've been in agony since. I'd love to here about your physio visit and belt info if you get it.

Remember a few weeks ago when Virginia suggested we post pics. Well, tomorrow I'm going to dig out the camera and give it a go.

:flower:


----------



## VGibs

Everyone else seems to think I am showing but I just see a big blubby belly :( With my 7 yr old I still had a waist when I was 9 mos....like not an actual waist but I had a band around my tummy where it was a funny indent the whole time. I never had a cute round belly...this time it looks like the same thing is happening !


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well my doc appt went fine, except for one major embarrassment. The last time I went I saw that horrible doctor and apparently he wrote on my chart that I'm due for a pap smear. So I get to my appt, my doc still isn't available so I have to see the new partner...who is my age, blond haired, blue eyed, and more than a bit handsome ! Ordinarily, this would mean a great appt right ??? 

BUT....

not an hour before I had just had a brazilian wax (sorry if TMI, but I've been doing it for years and I won't stop)

and the first thing he says is, lets do your pap smear TODAY ! 

Well, he didn't say anything, but I was so embarrassed, felt like a pervert.. normally this sort of thing doesn't worry me but I usually don't have a gorgeous young doc down there !:blush:

So after that I talked non stop asked him a hundred questions, just to keep my mind off it. I have to get a belly support band and wrist guards to help with the carpal tunnel and swelling. 

I know i said I was going to upload a pic, but my husband broke my camera and his is at work, so I haven't yet, but I will.

How is everyone doing ? Have you got a belt yet Kit ? If so, which one did you get ?


----------



## mommydelux

LOL - oh smudge - that must have made the all time embarassing moments list!! 

glad to hear the rest of your appointment went well. 

i see my OB today - YAY - can't wait. It's been 6 LOOOONNNGGGGG weeks since I've last seen bubs.

so my hips have started aching - like crazy, to the point that it's painfull to walk or sit for long periods of time. OB - via phone consultation reckons it may be bubs squeezing a nerve. so he suggested i go get a fitness ball and use that as a chair from now on - OMG, it's worked wonders. it just provides so much relief it's unbelievable. I would have laughed at someone for telling me that a week ago - but i'm now a converted fitness ball sitter!

It's also relieved some of the "pressure" like feeling i've been having down there. 

How's everyone else doing? just a few more weeks and we're on to trimester 3!!!


----------



## VGibs

So my next scan is tomorrow! Yee haw! Right afterwards I have to run off to midwife's too! They added a new MW to the practice and she will be the one who helps us give birth so I am excited to meet her finally! I have 4 weeks left of work and man oh man I can hardly wait to just stay home and take care of my little family! 

As for all you achey hipped ladies...my friend Nikki who is about 30 weeks had to get some kind of fancy belt to pull in her hips. She said that the pregnancy support belt didnt support her hips quite enough and she had to have one fitted from a phsyio department. 

So who in our little group is planning on natural birth and who is gonna get the drugs??? I had such an easy time giving birth to my daughter that I am going to shoot for a natural birth this time. I had the demerol shot with her though, and it made her and me very sleepy. Also I had a horrible time breastfeeding my daughter so I want this baby to be on the boob as soon as possible after being born and not all groggy. I think having a midwife will make a lot of difference as well. Im starting to get very excited but also very nervous. Im more nervous about breastfeeding actually. I really had a very hard time with my daughter. I was cracked and bleeding and so so so so sore. But when I look back on it...NO ONE ever really showed me how to breast feed. I had no idea about posistions or about latching or anything. So I am learning everything I can now!


----------



## mommydelux

I always plan for natural birth - and then the contractions come and i call for epidural like a woman possessed! LOL.
had epi with my DS. no side effects. slept through all my contractions and was weened off epi about 2 hours before having to birth. so i felt the actually birthing, just not the contractions leading up to it. am planning a natural birth with this one - my OB does his own epi's so if i want one i just have to ask. I'll be giving birth in a hospital - with my obstetrician leading the team. here in SA, home births are few and far between -usually when people can't get to hospital fast enough. we also don't have mid wife lead care or births. 

I breastfed DS for 2 years - had LOADS of milk. needed to take pills to dry it up when i weened him. anyway, after birth, a nursing sister comes round to assist with latching positions etc. and if need be a nipple physio. V, proper latching positions are sooooo important. If i hadn't had that assistance i would have given up on breastfeeding all together. perservere. But not to the point that it's traumatic to you and bubs. although it's the most awesome experience in the world, it's not worth that kind of trauma.

I'm all for breastfeeding but am an even bigger advocate of sanity. And yes, you'll find oodles of women out there who will frown upon other ladies who do not breastfeed, regardless of their reasons. But in all honesty - those ladies in all likelyhood has never had a cracked nipple, or inverted nipples, or lack lack milk or an uncooperative baby.


----------



## Beanbabe

V - scan days together. 21weeks 2moro and anamoly scan at 11am. Staying team yellow this time.


Im a doll for the gas and air. Big tank of that and Im grand. Defo no epidual - never ever. Actually will have to discuss with my doctor about a general should I have to have a section. Had a bad experience of a lumbar puncture when I was 16 and have had a fear of needles in my back ever since. When I was in labour with my ds the midwifes advised me to get an epidural saying I was going to be in labour for a long time and I was getting no space between contractions. They were just constant. They practically begged me to get it - so i did and I cried my heart out when they were doing it. it never took. I went through all that for nothing. Never again. I can feel the pain in my back as I think about it. 

With my dd labour I was only in actual labour for 2hours 20 mins. I reckon I can handle that again if labour is as quick this time. 

hope everyone is well. :thumbup:


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi everyone!

I've been to see the obsteric physio today and she's helping me get my pelvis back in alignment and has given me a belt to go round my hips/pubic area. It's just like a really tight elastic belt - nothing fancy. It seems to really help with walking etc though. Hopefully the exercises and the manglings she does when I see her will help get everything aligned again and then the belt will keep it there - well that's the plan anyway. I haven't been right since I had my DD really, so fingers crossed she helps me with all of it :)

Other than that, everything preggers-wise is pretty good :) Button is moving LOADS which is SO nice. I'm going for a gas and air only birth again, all being well, in a midwife led maternity unit in the birthing pool. It means that if anything goes wrong and I do need an epi, or c-section, I'll have to be ambulanced to the hospital, but I'll feel MUCH happier and more relaxed in the maternity unit. Last time (because DD was in the wrong position) I had a 50 hour labour, so I'm hoping it'll be easier this time!

I'm hoping to breastfeed again too. I bf DD for a year and after I'd got through the first few (terrible!) weeks, it was great! Like V says, I'm disgusted when I look back on it by how little help I got and by how little knowledge mw etc seemed to have on it all. I'll definitely be making sure I try and get Button going straight away, as again like V, I'm sure that that was what hindered it in the beginning last time.

It's nice in some ways to have experience and hind-sight this time - you can stand up for yourself more against medical staff for one thing - but in others ignorance is definitely bliss!!

Good luck with scans!! :)


----------



## mommydelux

i wish i had access to gas and air.... asked my doc yesterday and he said he'd see what he can do. so fingers crossed!

i had a rather bland appointment yesterday. don't get me wrong I loved seeing bubs bouncing all over the show. but it was just soooo bleh. almost like being mid tri 2. bubs is 450g (15.something ounces)now and is laying in a breech position. OB says he/she still has plenty time to turn head down so not to worry about it.

have a 3D scan in 3 weeks and then another OB app 3 weeks after that. Bloods came back well within the accepted norm for my age etc. 

anyway - DS and i went home and made a Key Lime pie yesterday. was very exciting. loads of licking and tasting going on LOL! but we were slightly confused when it came out a lemon meringue.... so my question to all of you is the following: taking into consideration the language barrier or at least the different terms used for the same things - is a Key Lime pie and Lemon Meringue the same thing????

The only issue i had with the epidural was that they could only give me half dosage because of my weight (of lack thereof) before i got pregnant with DS. so I've been told to gain at least 15 - 20 kgs (33 - 44 pounds)this time around for them to even consider epidural. and i've only gained 11kgs (24 pounds) so far - which puts me at 58kg (127 pounds). but he's stressed that i should gain the weight in a healthy manner. not scoff down loads of junk. and not overeat. i can see me doing labour the the natural way...no pain meds....i suck at dealing with pain.

on a different topic though- has anybody started buying stuff? or am I the only one waiting for V-day and possibly the 27 week mark to come and go before heading to the baby department stores???


Kit - am glad to hear your Physio appointment went well. I'm sure it'll all come to fruition. 

V and Beanbabe - let us know how the scans go???


----------



## Smudgelicious

It is kind of boring now ! Can't wait for a few more weeks to pass and we're into the 3rd trimester. 

I'm having a planned c section again (3rd time). My pelvis is too narrow to deliver naturally and that combined with my neuro conditon means a vaginal birth is just impossible. I love epidurals, I've had one with each delivery. My first was a vaginal delivery and I'm grateful for the relief it gave me during an excruciating posterior labour, broken tailbone, 3rd degree tearing, episiotomy, forceps and vacuum birth !!

Now talking about pies ....... Key Lime is one of my gavourites, I make it a lot. It's completely different to Lemon Meringue. Firstly, you must use key limes, not Tahitian ones. Key Lime pie is basically a custard flqvoured with key lime juice and baked in a shell with no top crust. Lemon Meringue, is obviously made with lemons and has a baked meringue topping. Totally different dessert !


----------



## mommydelux

:haha:

I suck when it comes to baking!! I like to think I cook really well - but not bake.
So i used limes and not lemons. and i left the meringue part off. But it tastes like the lemon meringue filling....
maybe i should try it again. smudge - you want to be a really good friend and divulge a flop proof key lime pie recipe please????


----------



## VGibs

Team yellow for us. And honestly I dont know if it is hormones or what but I feel like sobbing. I keep pretending I don't care what it is, but I really really wanted to know mainly because OH has this macho attitude about it having to be a boy because everyone in his family has boys etc etc etc...I just wanted to shut him up a bit. I really wanted to know because I couldnt find out with my daughter either, and just kind of wanted that experience. :( Everything was good with bubs though. Could see "it" kickin up a storm!


----------



## Beanbabe

Oh V Im sorry you didn't get to find out. Im sure you are very disappointed. Do you have any more scans that you could find out at. Maybe even a private one? Although it seems this baby wants to be a surprise in the delivery room. 

Mommy D - why on earth would you not have access to g and a. Its a basic human right surely. gas and air is a total standard here. there is even tanks in the bathrooms on the labour ward so you always have access. Do you know what....I cannot believe we are talking about pain relief and breastfeeding. It seems like no time since we were all petrified about first scans and funny early cramps. 

I had a brilliant scan yesterday. :happydance: Baby is looking perfect and is bang on size. She scanned me for ages and bubs was moving like mad and generally showing off. 

Stayed team yellow (by choice) and got this picture. I can honestly say yesterday was the day I fell in love with my baby and now I can see visions of us actually bringing "her" (my guess - not confrmed) home. 

Got my baby name books back from my sister. Going to do a bit of light reading tonight. Anyone else name hunting yet?

Im so so happy today. Still buzzing from yesterday's scan. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







28 Sept 2010 (2).jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## VGibs

Ya I don't have anymore scans left. They do 1 in Ontario and that is it! I don't like the idea of shelling out mega bucks for a private scan and still not being able to find out. Money that could be used for diapers etc.


----------



## mommydelux

Beanbabe - i'm not sure whether they use gas and air as a pain relief or coping measure here. but have instructed my OB to investigate for me.

V - you're right - money that can be used for diapers!! we're also on team yellow - but i'm sooo excited now. bubs is kicking away like a crazy person...


----------



## Beanbabe

I have always been a team yellow advocate but this time I did falter a bit and was considering finding out. I guess private scans in Canada are very expensive and it would be hard to justify the expense when you will find out eventually. I think that the surprise after labor makes the pain worthwhile. 

I am really lucky and have been assigned to the high risk clinic. So far i have had 4 scans and I have another two booked for 28 and 32 weeks. My doctor is very understanding of the emotions of pal and strives to make things as easy as possible for you. 

Mommyd - fight for the gas and air - its deadly stuff. Feels like you drunk a bottle of champagne through a straw. :winkwink:


----------



## VGibs

mmmmmmm champagne LOL I would kill for a glass of bubbily!


----------



## Beanbabe

Wouldn't it be nice. I bet the smell of it now would knock me, its been so long since I had any alcohol!!

A glass of virtual wine for you :wine:
Best i can do :haha:


----------



## mommydelux

champers!!! mmmmmmmmmm. that would be freakin awesome. I read on a blog somewhere about ladies who opt for a bottle of red wine during labour as pain relief. how bizarre is that? all tho i could defo see how being tipsy could distract one LOL.

anyway - I'm on medical insurance here - so i get a scan everytime i go - which at this point is every 6 weeks. not that pricey here - gets included in consultation fees - comes out to about 400ZAR about 40pounds and less dollars. not sure about the exchange rates. BUT i'm booked for 3D in 3 weeks time and then another normal scan 3 weeks after that. But our state lead care doesn't do scans that often either - i think 3 in total - 13 weeks, 20 weeks and 32 weeks.

SOOO - we've been very forward and started looking at names and the Olives big brother has used his VITO vote as the big brother and promptly informed us if the olive is a "girl baby - we'll name it Chloe, mommy. and if it's a boy baby- we'll name it Finn, mommy." so it seems as though OH and I are going to have VERY little say in this matter. to say we are gob smacked is an understatement!


----------



## Beanbabe

I could just imagine the look on the midwifes face if I took out a bottle of wine during labour. That would be funny. I bet those girls were french lol.

I am only after eating ...

an easter egg. :blush:

It belonged to one of the kids and I ate it. In my defence they didnt know it was there. Its nearly bloody halloween and Im eating easter eggs. You can get away with anything when pregnant. :thumbup:

I am going to die with heartburn now for stealing it and I cant even gulp down the gaviscon cos Im on aspirin. 

Shamefaced. (but on a sugar high :haha:)

thats funny about your son mommyd. Our kids dont know yet so Im hoping to have a name picked b4 they find out. They were talking one night about what they would call a baby brother or sister. Lets just say Im not too gone on their choices.


----------



## VGibs

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I ate SIX of my daughters easter eggs last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beanbabe

VGibs said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I ate SIX of my daughters easter eggs last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:rofl:


----------



## mommydelux

has anybody kept/started exercising during this pregnancy?
The extent of mine is sitting on a fitness ball (mainly because a chair is uncomfy) and walking a bit (mainly because i have a 2 year old who LOVES walking to the park - on a daily basis)


----------



## VGibs

I am a fitness freak...I have mainly toned it down though and have been doing swimming and walking. People always make fun of how "big" I am and I work out more then anyone they know!


----------



## mommydelux

i must be honest - i hate exercising. played field hocky at school for 5 years @ premier League level- because i liked it. then went to university and started cycling - because i liked it. ofcourse i had to stop doing that when i got prego and for atleast 3 months after. i swam quite a bit during my pregnancy with DS - but that was because i was heavily prego in the dead of summer...
but this time around i promised myself i'd get some form of exercise. so i've started with a bit of walking. and then the fitness ball stretches. and i'll be doing some swimming also - because i'll be like a whale come summer time.


----------



## Smudgelicious

I'm supposed to be exercising right now.... A group of mums from school go walking every Wed and Fri and I TRY to make it, but I'm going shopping with a friend today, so I can't wear myself out can I ?? Normally I like the huffy-puffy but not when I'm exhausted and my stupid pelvis is causing me so much grief......frankly I prefer lying on the couch and eating:blush:

Right now I feel like an especially lazy cow, I'm lying on the couch eating Fruit Loops while my lovely new housekeeper is buzzing around me ! Hate to brag, but oh it's so lovely !:happydance::happydance: Its hard not to feel guilty though when someone is basically slaving away and you're doing absolutely nothing..

I get a scan every time I go to my appts. It's how they check the heartbeat etc. I've had 2 'big' scans and I have another one in 2 weeks. i don't think I was supposed to have that many but they have trouble seeing everything because of my anterior placenta. Speaking of which, stupid placenta is also a praevia. Has anyone had that ? It means its really low down either touching or covering the cervix. I'm not too concerned given that i'm going to have a csection anyway.

Oh.......god.......wine......:cry: I miss wine. I've had a mouthful, literally a teeny tiny mouthful since I got pregnant, i don't trust myself not to guzzle a damn bottle if I have anymore:drunk: I will be having it hospital after the birth though, in the hospitals in Australia when my other kids were born it was part of the dinner service. Actually, i have to admit it would be my number one reason for pumping ! 

I do have a totally flop proof recipe for Key Lime Pie which i shall post when I find the book it's in.

I hope everyone has a good weekend. We're off to a military airshow. Can't wait... I like perving on pilots ! :blush:


----------



## Beanbabe

Nothing like a man in uniform - swoon lol

does walking to the kitchen to get yet more food count as exercise???
I have become the ultimate slob. Really really bad. All I seem to do at night is eat. I know I will pay the price come feb but atm I just dont care. before I got pregnant I was doing lots of exercise. Im not a gym girl but I have a threadmill and cross trainer at home and used one or both every day. My favourite form of exercise is defo fitness dvd's. Weight b4 my bfp was three stone lighter than my heaviest weight and I could really feel it off. Im starting to feel it piling on again. I will be a whale come delivery time but im planning to breastfeed and that really does help shift the weight ( i hope )


Smudge you are so lucky to have a bousekeeper. My house is ripped to shreds atm. We are getting some plumbing work done and changes to the heating system. Every room i go to looks worse than the last and its bloody depressing. Worst is still to come tho. :nope: I will kill hubby if this is not the brilliant job he says it will be. I literally got my bedroom painted and new flooring down last week and now the plumber is going to go upstairs and start cutting floors. If he goes near my room I'll bury him under the floorboards with my oh lol. Not a court in the land would convict me :haha:


----------



## VGibs

I have had one helluva hormonal day! Its like the absolute worst PMS ever in my life. I am lucky that no one at my work DIED today! I work with all men...who thought it would be a good idea to tease me about hormones. After a breif screaming match and some objects being hurled against walls I mildly pulled it together. Then I got home and still enraged scrubbed every inch of my 900 square foot home's floors with a scrub sponge. I still feel like screaming though


----------



## mommydelux

oh V - i hope you're feeling better today... lickily my hormones have settled a bit (touch wood). 

smudge and bean - i reckon keeping a 2 almost 3 year old occupied is exercise enough! My house keeper went away for the weekend - house looks like a bomb hit it cuz we had a small party on saturday and then a pj day yesterday. she lives with me and doesn't normally work weekends - but she helps out with dishes over weekends. BUT i tell you - I SERIOUSLY appreciate having her around. other wise my place might actually look like a blast scene 24/7. Summer is rolling in here and the hayfever is BAD. i'm cursing not being able to take anti-histamines!! 

Breastfeeding helped me shake the prego pounds last time around and i gained 55lbs! and it helped a LOT. i never exercised or changed my diet. ate what i wanted to. and breastfeeding did the trick. within 3 months i was back to pre-prego weight with most of the weight being shed in the first month and a half.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Ha MommyD, yes ! God Bless housekeepers ! I am extremely grateful, more than I can say, that I have the option to employ some help. My husband travels a LOT, and I'm having more and more mobility problems. I still do a lot of chores around the house (I hate for anyone else to do my washing etc) and I still cook, sometimes. I have just enough to cope with right now, I can't do anymore !

Ooooooh, V , has there been any backlash from your outburst ?? Silly, silly men thinking they can mess with a woman. You feeling better ? I went on a mini tirade at 1am on Sunday morning because the teenagers in the house across the road were having a party and it was too loud. It made me so mad, I made my husband ring security (we live in a gated estate) and go round there and tell them to shut up ! I moaned and ranted til he did it. then I went and stood on a ladder and looked out the window (in the dark) to see if the guard went in. He did and they eventually shut up but not until someone screeched their tires up and down the street - oh I was PISSED !:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I hope we all have a good week. I'm feeling a bit anxious at the moment....wondering if its because it's close to viability or because I feel movement now....don't know, but I'm thinking of all the horrible things right now. I have been doing a lot of shopping but I keep all the receipts and don't remove the tags - just in case:nope:


----------



## mommydelux

OOOhhhh i hate when neighbours are sooo inconsiderate. we had that recently. i marched over to the "party" house at 2am and [email protected] all over them. they were gob-smacked - but continued partying - so i called the cops to make them shut up. they were fined about R1000 (about 90 pound and 142$US) and all party goers escorted from the area...

anyway - i'm feeling as anxious smudge. bubs has been moving HEAPS and i get totally freaked out when i haven't felt movement for a while. the olive has a pretty normal "movement" schedule - in the afternoon from about 12 - 2 and then early evening. and when i force olive to move i just have to lay with my legs crouched against my belly. but this is a whole new kind of worry - and i swear it's more taxing than that 6 week wait - almost. i'm trying not to drive myself crazy with vday. i'm still almost 2 weeks away from it. 

I haven't bought s single thing yet. i keep saying i'm waiting for Vday - and i know when vday arrives i'll say 30 week mark and so on until i go into labour and will have to call mum to go buy some things for bubs. crazy - i know.


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi lovelies,

good to hear you've all been being equally as scary as me :) Everyone should know - don't mess with a pregnant lady!!

I told my work today (finally!) so I'm feeling MUCH better. They were really good actually, so I'll just have to see what happens now. I've been worried because the mc and various other stresses really affected my work for quite a while, so I've been trying to get back in their good books and this doesn't really help with that! At least I've still got a few months to work my (ever increasing!) butt off and leave them with a good impression.

I'm really enjoying pregnancy atm. Button's moving loads and i LOVE it. It's nice at this stage when you can feel them and they've still got enough room to move about properly. I just hope this one ends up the right way round (DD was breech and I had to have an ECV). I'm trying not to feed my fears as much a possible now and concentrate on teh good things. I find it quite hard even seeing just the titles in PAL, so I just make a b-line for our thread and the ones in 2nd tri.

Apart from my pelvic girdle pain, which is proving a bit debilitating, I'm not doing too badly really. We don't have a housekeeper or anything, but my lovely OH is helping LOADS with the washing, cooking, etc. He's a star! I am however turning into a big blimp rapidly!


----------



## mommydelux

good to hear from you Kit. i was just going to ask - how on earth you managed to hide your bump from work, or are you one of the few to not be showing much at week 23? I look like an over-inflated balloon. I'm just about managing to shave my own legs and TMI i've given up on the nether region - am just going to resort to getting it waxed at a salon or something. My entire pregnancy is very low down and the olive is breech so i'm being kicked in the vajayjay royally. and not to mention the once or twice a week i manage to get frisky with OH - i seem to be TMI climaxing sooooo quickly. it's almost disheartening for me. i mean when i'm in the mood i'd like to have marathon sex and not quickies!!!

anyway - i'm feeling about the same reAL forum. i just make a bee-line for our thread and then head on over to 2nd tri and i've been trolling 3rd tri also. 

I'm very pleased for you Kit - that your work handled the news that well. it takes a load of ones shoulders to know that you atleast have their support and understanding. I was equally nervous about telling my bosses. i've only been here a year this August past andi thought they'd be pissed off at me - instead they were WONDERFUL. My MD even comes to pop in at my office to hear how things are going. i told them when i was 7 1/2 weeks gone - i had to - they were noticing that i was sick all the time - spending lots of time in the bathroom and looking run down and tired.


----------



## KitKatBit

I am HUGE MommyD, but I work from home, so it was up to me to decide when to tell them really. I figured I'd wait until after my anomaly scan (and after I'd got a bit more work under my belt!). I'm LOADS bigger than I was with my first - about a month ahead of the size I was then I think. I ended up pretty massive then though, so I'm hoping it'll all even out nearer the end (fx).

It's great your work have been so good, especially as you were so ill at first. Thinking about all that makes me appreciate what a long way we've all come! :)


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls sorry I have not been in touch recently. My pc has been playing up and not letting me log on to baby and bump.

Glad everyone os oding ok apart from the horrible hormomes!! I know that feeling! I cry at the drop of a hat and it doe snot take much to wind me up!


I am feeling Bob move loads which is great but is also a bit surreal. It had really finally sunk in that I actually have a littel person growing inside me!! Amazing isnt it!!!

I reached V-Day on Wednesday and it is such a good feeling!! Obviuosly I want Bob to stay inside as lons as possibel but it is reassuring to know that that if anything happens early the docs should be able to help him/her.

Hubby and I have not done any shopping yet either apart from a few baby grows but think we are going to start buying nursery stuff and pram over the next few weeks now that we have reached viability


----------



## VGibs

Happy V day to me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KitKatBit

Happy V day V!!! :flower:

and a belated happy V day to Smiler! :flower:

I've FINALLY settled on the travel system we want (the Babystyle Oyster) and have negotiated a fairly good deal with our local stockists, so we're going to order it to celebrate our V day next week :happydance:

I have to confess to having done a fair bit of shopping already, but mostly for small things like clothes, cloth nappies, a swing, etc. I can't help myself!!! We do have some things left from DD too, like the cot and highchair, so the travel system is our only really big purchase. I'm so excited to get it here to have a play! The woman in the shop said they're happy to keep it until near my due date if I don't want it in the house yet - I was like, no way, gimme gimme gimme!!!!!

Have lovely weekends everyone xxx


----------



## VGibs

Well it's Thanksgiving in Canada! So happy turkey day to everyone who isn't Canadian anyways!


----------



## mommydelux

Happy V day V and smiler!!

we're having the worst weather EVER - it's raining and miserable! this after a week of glorius sun! it's just making me miserable!!

Kit - i haven't bought a single thing for the Olive yet. I said i'd wait for V day which is this coming saturday and the 3D scan which is this friday. But i must admit - i'm not feeling as excited as i think i should be about buying stuff for the olive. It's like being in limbo like this has sapped ALL my excitement.

smudge - hope you're doing well!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Congratulations on V day girls ! :happydance: 

My V day is Tuesday. It just weird, being this pregnant. I can feel movements properly now, which is both great and scary. Great because of the reassurance it gives, but scary because I always catch myself thinking 'oh sh!t, how long has it been since I felt some movement !' and the fear and anxiety seep in again.

I have bought a LOT of baby clothes and I got my car seat and pram a few weeks ago too. I wanted to, it made me feel positive that instead of just looking, and thinking 'soon, soon' (like I did for the first 16 weeks) to actually buy what I looked at. Sad thing is though, I won't take the tags off anything, I've kept all the receipts and I don't leave baby stuff lying around - it gets packed into the spare room and I try not to look at it too much.

I know I was a little like this when I pregnant with my daughters after losing my first son. But its been quite a long time and throw in a miscarriage on top and its making me extra fearful. I keep reading stuff about pregnancy loss instead of success - :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: It scares me but, i find it oddly soothing too.

Ok, better go to bed now and stop being depressing. My husband gets home tomorrow - for 3 days anyway ! i'm going to make something fabulous for dinner - wish I could have a glass of wine...


----------



## mommydelux

:wine: i'd like a bottle of wine!
some good red wine. like "Black Lady" from warick wine estate up the road here. 

Can definitely relate to reading all the stories about pregnancy losses and so forth and finding it oddly comforting!

i think maybe i'm a serial procastinator!! i think I'll be in labour and then make that call to my mom to go buy all the stuff on the list. 

I keep having dreams about olive's birth - and it's soooo vivid. and the feeling of holding him/her for the first time is sooo amazing. and we've settled on names - for now anyway - Chloe for a girl and Finn for a boy. i'm pretty sure it'll change again soon soon. 

anyone else settle on names?


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi everyone!

Happy V day Smudge! I hope you've had a lovely time with Mr Smudge since he's been home :)

It's my V day tomorrow :D and that means travel system day too :happydance:

You may not have started shopping MommyD, but you're way ahead of me on the names front. They're both lovely names :) We haven't got a clue still! OH is a bit more traditional than me - I like more unusual names - so we've got to somehow meet in the middle.

I hope everyone's well and all bumps are good and wriggly. I've been trying to figure out which way round Button is from where the kicks mostly are, but I'm not getting very far. I know it's early days yet, but I don't want another breech baby :(


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls we yhink we have decided on names. 

Lucas Samuel for a boy and eithe Gabriella Zoe or OLivia Zoe for a girl.

It is really exciting thinking of Bob as an actual little person woth a proper name. I just want to meet him/her . 15 weeks seems like such a long time but Iknow it will fly by, especially woth christmas befoer them


----------



## Smudgelicious

Happy V Week, everyone ! Look..we all made it ! 

I like the names you girls have, we haven't come up with anything yet. I have a few ideas but nothing seems right. Of course, I had heaps of girl names that I loved before I found out he was a boy.

Nothing terribly exciting happening here this week. Mr Smudge haha:) is home for a few days. We have loads of stuff to do before he leaves again on Friday. I have another scan on Friday, to see if I still have placenta praevia. 

Does anyone know how to upload a pic to here from an iPhone ?


----------



## KitKatBit

Happy V day me!!! :yipee: :cake:

More lovely names Smiler :) Maybe OH and I will have a flash of inspiration soon.

I'm off to celebrate my V day with a lovely dose of physiotherapy - joy! Hope everyone's having nice days xx

P.S. Sorry smudge - I don't have an iphone and I can't even upload pics from my sony because work only let us plug encrypted things into our laptops :(


----------



## mommydelux

Happy V-DAY Kit.


----------



## KitKatBit

Thanks MommyD :D

You should SEE the back/bump support the physio's given me now - it's a very impressive bit of kit compared to the other one! She's trying to help me with all the back problems I've had since my DD, as well as the SPD, as it all seems to be connected. It'd be SO good if it all got sorted out once and for all.

She also gave me a huge bit of tubi-grip to wear over my whole bump and you double it up over the pubic area at the bottom for added support. I'm quite pleased because I can use it for binding after Button's born :)


----------



## mommydelux

HELLLO ladies.

had my 3D scan this morning - OMG - olive is soooo cute. (the kinda cute only a mommy can love at 24 weeks inutero ;-)) was uncooperative a bit - slept through the entire scan. showed us how she/he yawns and hiccups. and stretches. leg was over its' head - yoga position number 9 the sonographer reckons. But everything looks good. Heart has 4 working chmabers, 2 kidneys, stomach, bladder and brain all in good condition. Spine looks good. estimated birth weight is 3.4kgs (7.5 lbs). heartbeat was 147bpm which is normal for a sleeping olive. old wives tale says a low heartneat =boy. I'm not putting my money on that though.

oh man - this is sooo real to me now. i'm not sure what it was before - but now it's real - like super real. like i can't wait for olive to come already. We're still on team yellow. sorry - i'm rambling here - but i'm sooo excited. 
how have you all been?


----------



## Beanbabe

hi girls. Belated happy v-days to all. :happydance:

My house is still ripped to shreads hence my late v day wishes. Went to log on here tonight and realised I must have been logged on for about a week. :dohh:

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Nothing much to report here. have an apt at hospital on Monday. Depending on which doctor i see i may get a quick peek at bubs. If not my next scan is Nov 15th at 28 weeks. I cant wait for that scan cos after that we are going to tell the kids. I cannot wait to see their little faces when they find out. Its going to be amazing. 

Loving all the name choices. We are still nowhere near a name and i cant seem to concentrate on boys names at all. i just keep looking at girls names. Have one particular favourite girl name but its not confirmed...."put it one the list" says oh. emm would that be the list of one then!!

I have bought nothing for baby yet. I have all the main things (cot, monitors etc) but I would love a new pram/travel system. There is dam all wrong with the one I have but I just want a new one. Oh not so keen -but he wont be pushing it !! (either the pram or the baby out lol)

mommoyd that real feeling hit me the day we had our anomoly scan. That was the day I fell in love with this baby. it was a fantastic day. unreal feeling.


----------



## VGibs

Well guess what happened to me today. I was lifting a tub of pineapple and I hurt my back VERY badly! A "severe lumbar injury" is what the doc said. So I am off work until I start my mat leave. I was vomitting it hurt so freaking badly. They gave my demerol and a morphine drip and freeainf injections at the site. man oh man, I felt funky!


----------



## Smiler79

HI girls hope all is well with everyone.

Bob gave me a scare on Friday as I had no movement from him/her for over 24 hours and he/she is normally very active. Was sent up to the hospital where they had a nice long listen to heartbeat and said bob was probably facing my spine which is why I had felt no movements. They were lovely and very reassuring and since then little monkey has been very active and back to keeping mummy awake at night!!!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hello everyone ! 

There's so much to catch up on, I'm sorry I've been slack. I'm so happy to read that everyone is doing well. 
Kit, I want that support thingy ! Any ideas what it's called ? I STILL have not seen my doc, another week till my appt. I've pretty much seen every other dr in the practice and I'm sick of their different opinions. I did have an US on Friday which was great ! The best news is that my placenta has moved up, it's no longer a praevia !! Baby is perfect, he weighs 1lb and 8oz.

My husband is still away, which is really driving me mad. I've been looking at nursery furniture and I want to buy it NOW ! I feel like he should be around for picking this stuff, but he's basically home for 3 weeks total between now and Christmas.

We've also just been told we're moving back to Australia in March ! So much to do ......:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## mommydelux

holy moly smudge - you're going to be one hectically busy bee... Are you excited to move back to Aus?

Morning sickness has returned - i'm devastated. i feel like i'm back in tri 1. i've been reading that it has a tendency to return in tri 3. but never thought it would happen with me - maybe it'll be scaled down in comparison to tri 1... :-(


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi all,

MommyD - I'm glad your scan was so good :) I'm sorry about the :sick: though. Have you tried the travel bands - the acupressure ones? My friend found those really helped. I forgot all about them during our 1st tri, but I'll definitely give them a go if my ms comes back.

V - I hope your back's feeling better?

Smiler - Naughty Bob :D It's great everything's fine though and they were so good at seeing you quickly and reassuring you.

Smudge - can you send your DH pictures and links so that he can kind of virtual shop with you? Then you can agree on something together still. Are you pleased about the move back to Australia? You're certainly going to be uber-busy for a while!!

I looked at the label on my support belt straight away with you in mind, but it's just a generic one with no brand names on it. I've had a look around online and this one is fairly similar I think: https://www.amazon.com/Gabrialla-El...2361&linkCode=wsw&tag=dese-20&creative=380793

Like mine it has the stays to improve posture and support the back and it's quite wide at the back, but narrower at the front and is designed to only go under your bump, not over it too like some do, which apparently gives the best support. I'm meant to wear it over the top of the tubi-grip, which goes down a bit lower to provide the extra hip/pelvis support. I look HOT! :haha: I've found that kneeling up with a beanbag underneath me to support my bump and head really helps to rest my pelvic muscles, so you could try that too.


----------



## VGibs

Well my back is not great :( I actually tore the muscles off of my spine. So I had all these notions of what I was going to do when on mat leave. Like getting babies room ready and washing all the little clothes etc etc and now I have been told I will probably be laid up the whole time. They gave me morphine to take every 4 hours and it makes me so pukey and sick feeling that I prefer to go with the pain then feel the sick. I am so miserable :(


----------



## mommydelux

Oh V - that's terrible. It must be sooo painfull.
I just had a glimpse at your ticker - you'll be down to double digits soon on your way to counting down baby's arrival!

Can you ladies believe it - we're almost in trimester 3 - feels like yesterday we were going on about Hcg levels etc etc. Been trolling trimester 2 and 3 and find i don't really "fit" in anywhere right now. I'm not wanting to get ahead of myself with labour stories etc etc and tri 2 feels all wrong for me now. anyone else once again feeling like they're in limbo land???


----------



## VGibs

ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had an uktrasound for my back and the tech kept saying "she" and "her" so I asked if she could see what the sex was and she said "well ya there is a little vagina right there"


----------



## mommydelux

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mommydelux

A bit of a RANT....might be upsetting.....

WHY are some women so intent on criticising other womens decisions to have c-sections, induction, epidural, gas etc etc???? i just come off another blog where this lady went ape because her sister was told she needed to have a c-section because bubs was too big. Turns out bubs was 8lbs. and now this lady - not the birthing mum - has gone off the handle about how nobody will tell her what her body can and can't handle and that she is sooo angry at this sister for listening to the doctor in the first place etc etc ... WTF???? the lady went ape shit!

If a doctor advised me to have a c-section because my CHILD MAY BE IN DANGER OR HAVE A TRAUMATIC birth - i will have it. screw my body. how on this good green earth - do you weigh your unborn childs chances against "what's best for my body" when a medical practioner - a certified med prac - says that there are extra risks involved than what would normally be!!! And so what if the doctor got the birth weight wrong - it doesn't matter - he/she saw the need to act on facts at that time.

Don't misunderstand me - I'm all for natural birth, it's what i've chosen if i can. BUT surely, as women we should respect and not criticise another womans decision when it comes to the birth of the unborn child she's been carrying for 40 bloody weeks!!! at the end of the day - I DON'T CARE how olive comes out - as long as he/she is healthy and safe and I get to go home with my precious baby. i sometimes want to climb into my laptop and kick these women who are so flippen about things like the actual birth and how they want it done even if it means they go against the advice of a doctor. and i know - doctors don't always get it right, but would you risk it???

I often ask myself whether some of these women have ever lost a baby. miscarriage/stillborn - whatever. and it's often these women who haven't experienced that - who don't imo seem to value the preciousness of the baby growing inside them. and yes - how you give birth is important to us as individuals - but i'm sorry - is it really worth risking extra complications?

How we give birth is out of our hands. we make choices - we'd like to have honoured. and those choices are personal ones. 

I'm sorry if i upset anyone. and i'm sorry if my little rant has made any of you uncomfortable. but it was in no way aimed at anyone of you. and I do believe that we've all made birthing decisions in baby's best interest with our own wellbeing coming in second. 

I think maybe i'm just SUPER hormonal and irritable today.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi MommyD

I totally agree with you. I am hoping for a natural delivery but I will do whatever the doctors tell me to do if it means me and baby are safe and I get to take Bob home with me.

I don't think people that have not experienced losing a baby, at any stage of pregnancy, realise the preciousness of the baby and that it is just not worth being stubborn about the birth process.

I cannot believe that I am now in double figure not triple for the countdown to Bob's arrival!!! I am 26 weeks today!!

I have been off sick for the last two weeks. I had diahrohea(Sp!) and vomiting for 5 days and then stomach pains followed by limited movement form Bob so doc signed me off. I am due back to worl tomorrow but am dreading it as I am really really tired and I know that my boss is goin got give me grief for being off. If I could afford to I would just start my maternity leave now but I want as mush paid maternity leave the other end. HOwever it is half term next week then it is only 7 weeks til christmas hols and the start of maternity leave so I suppose I just need to grin and bear it!!!

V - great news about finding put sex of baby!! Are you pleased? But sorry to hear you are in so much pain. HOpe you start to fell better soon. xxxxxxx


----------



## KitKatBit

I know exactly what you mean about limbo land again MommyD. I've been lurking on the 3rd tri board for a while now, as I don't really feel 2nd tri anymore and none of the threads are very relevant now, but 3rd tri is all labour, plugs and sweeps! It's making me even more impatient apart from anything else!! Maybe we should start our own early 3rd tri thread over there? I've seen other people saying the same thing, so they might appreciate that too.

With regards to your 'rant' as you called it :) I totally agree with you. I am very pro-natural, but only because I personally think it's what's best for the baby all being well. Obviously if it turned out that it wasn't possible to do things naturally because of threats to the baby's health, then I'd be flexible. Having said that I have found that I do also sometimes need to stick up for my beliefs and preferences, because medical staff also have their own personal preferences and ideas of what's best or 'normal', which aren't always based on medical conditions. I'm hoping to be able to judge whether there could be a risk to the baby and if so adjust my birth plan accordingly, but if not explain to them why I'd rather not intervene at that stage. Obviously if I'm not in a position to judge I'll have to trust them - I'd rather err on the side of caution. Hind sight is a wonderful thing and there are things that I might have stuck to my guns about the first time if I'd known how things were going to go, but the fact is you can never know that beforehand. Things can and do go wrong, which we all know all too well and the reasons for wanting a natural birth pale into insignificance when compared to things like that.

Regardless of my own opinion though, the point is that everyone is entitled to their own beliefs and have had different experiences and heard different stories, so feel strongly about different things. I have seen quite a few threads on here where someone is being 'got at' because of their opinion on something and I personally don't want to be like that. If I read something that I don't agree with I don't comment on it. I either don't post, or I just post my own experiences/opinions, without writing a judgement of the other person's. Everyone has to be happy with their own judgements and decisions, whatever they may be, because they are the ones who have to live with the consequences.

There...I've had my own rant now!!

Congrats on the pink news V - I hope it's cheered you up considering what you're going through :hugs:

I'm trying to save all my maternity leave too Smiler, but it sounds like you've had a lot more to cope with than me. You're doing really well though and in only a few weeks time you'll be three quarters of the way there already! :)


----------



## KitKatBit

Ooh I forgot to tell you all - you know that awful coldy/fluey thing I had for a while that turned into that terrible cough that I had for months and months?? Well my DD caught it first, from her best friend who had it. Her best friend was even more ill with it though and has had it for even longer than we did. She went for lots of extra tests etc and it turns out it was whooping cough!!!!

My DD and I have both been immunised, so we got a milder, less serious version of it, which apparently can happen. But the best friend's mother is anti-vaccinations so she got the full-blown version. I'm glad I had it in the first and early second tri, so I don't need to worry about Button and I'm also glad I got DD vaccinated!


----------



## mommydelux

Hello everyone

I'm slightly more sane today. So i have to - once again - apologise if my previous rant offended anybody. it wasn't intended to. and in a rare moment of calm clarity I can say - that my point was this, i feel that we need to respect each others' decisions. and no matter how much we disagree with choices another person makes - ultimately, like KitKatB mentioned, we're all entitled to our own opinions and beliefs. It just grates me sometimes that women, in particular, on a subject as sensitive as this - will judge and pass comment. 

I think that particular post just urked me because a mommy was being slammed for making a decision she thought was in her baby's best interest.

So once again - sorry if i offended anybody.


----------



## KitKatBit

I didn't find anything you said at all offensive. It was just your opinion and you were only saying that everyone should be tolerant of other people's wishes. Please don't worry about it (certainly not on my account at any rate, although I know I can't speak for everyone). With hormones and emotions running high I think it's good to let it all out sometimes :) and you're among friends :hugs:

I feel really :sick: today. Hope it's not a sign of things to come. We're going away for a week tomorrow, so hopefully the rest will help.


----------



## Smiler79

We ordered our pushchair today!!!!!!!!!!! It is the mothercare MYchoice in lime green!! I love it. It is the first thing we have bought apart from a few babygrows and quote a few teddies!!!

By the way, are any of you girls on facebook?


----------



## VGibs

Oh ya I am on facebook constantly! Search [email protected]


----------



## Smudgelicious

Sorry I haven't been around much girls, life got really busy. I have been reading a bit, trying to keep up. Glad that everyone is good.

My youngest daughter was almost kidnapped on last week, from the bus stop where the school bus drops off. Most of the kids left within minutes and that was the day of all days that I couldnt' find my keys and I was just barely a few minutes late. That was enough for some b.a.s.t.a.r.d to approach her, tell her to get in his car and try and grab her. She ran when he reached toward her and tried to grab her shirt front. Thank God. It was a shocking and stressful few days. My husband is still away (home tomorrow hopefully) ! 

We're all ok. my daughter is a little confused by all the fuss I think because her mind doesn't know all the possible endings to the scenario. 

I've got a doctors appt tomorrow. I think I may actually get to see MY doc this time ! Can't wait. Do you guys notice periods of time where your baby doesn't move as much ? It seemed like the movements sort of slowed down for a few days. They feel mostly normal now and the doppler is good. 

Guess what ??! I'm approximately 12 weeks away from having this baby ! I will have a caesarean because I have to and I previously had them in the 38th week. 

MommyD, I read what you wrote and I agree, especially having been on the receiving end of uninformed judgment from others. What I always say is that the only result that anyone wants from this experience is a healthy live baby and mother. How that is achieved really doesn't matter. If you require every bit of intervention possible should that make you somehow 'less' ? Absolutely not. Noone ever gets a medal for giving birth naturally. The only people who seem to have this judgemental attitude are the ones that have either never given birth in any way, shape or form or have had a relatively easy birth with little or no complications. They fail to see why others can't do it that way and as a result, judge it as some sort of weakness. Truthfully, it isn't always 'safer' to do it naturally. I actually posted about this sometime in the last week, I'm going to search for it and see what it was I said. It makes more sense than this rambling !

Anyway, I'm on FB too !! Way too much actually....... 
[email protected]


----------



## mommydelux

OMG Smudge!!! 
you must be totally freaked out by the attempted kidnapping???? did you guys go to the cops? 
My skin crawls when i think of all the sickos out there who prey on innocent little kids. Adults who accept children via trafficking because they want a kid so badly. How on earth do you claim to be a good moral almost parent when you're willing to steal another parents kid for yourself??? 

I can just imagine how freaked out you and DD must be! the nerve of that b*st**d to be so blatant!

12 weeks - wow. I can't believe how time has flown by. My ticker has FINALLY moved on from papaya to eggplant! my next appointment is Nov 8. feels so long. I think i'll only have one more appointment after that for this year. 

Olive sometimes goes VERY quiet. Truthfully speaking - it freaks me out. Thankfully - he/she is very regular in terms of when the movement happens like she/he is most active midday and early evening. so as long as i feel movement then - i'm good. But like on friday - nothing!! until i went to bed at about 23:00. but i think she/he was tired - we had a staff function the night before and got home during the wee hours. Anyway - i read that counting kicks article/post a while back - and i shouldn't have. I've always been told "as long as there's movement at least once or twice in a 24hr period" then i go and read that article and OMG - i'm SUPER paranoid. What i have learnt is to be patient and trust my gut. My doctor says "do what you gut tells you even if it gets me out of bed for nothing". but still - i like to feel movement constantly! and it's so strong now. I have a posterior placenta and it's high up "on the floor furthest from the door" is what the sonographer says. so olive's kicks and movements and stretches and hiccups is magnified! it's sooo awesome. 

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## VGibs

I added you smudge!


----------



## mommydelux

Olive is kicking like crazy!!! I love it. It's like he/she has discovered jumping jacks!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Thanks for the add V ! I shall stalk your page soon..

Yes, it was really scary MommyD. It feels incredibly surreal, that stuff happens to other people ! Which is a silly attitude but thats how it feels. My daughter isn't really fazed by it all, but she doesn't like to talk about it and she doesn't like anyone else to either. Glad to hear that Olive is moving all the time - I'm jealous ! 

Smiler - Post a pic of your pushchair. I'm loving looking at baby gear right now - I want everything :haha:

Kit - I can't quite believe we are thhhiiiisss close to the third trimester. It feels like it's gone really fst some days. 


Baby is having a LOT of quiet time these days and it's scaring me. I had a doc appt yesterday and it's the first thing I brought up. He did an ultrasound and of course everything is fine, but I still have my anterior placenta (attached at the front) and now baby is facing my back and kicking there so I feel very little of his movements. Doc is fine with this, kept telling me not to worry, but somedays I catch myself thinking the worst or that I'm not really pregnant ! Even though my appearance begs to differ. 

I'm a total basketball - a round tight ball out the front. I was wearing all black yesterday and facing my husband. He said that in the right light I don't look pregnant until I turn side on - then it's daaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmnnnnnn obvious.

I have to have the glucose test in the next few weeks...ergh. Going to put that off as long as possible. We also talked about a delivery date for my caesar and he said we might do an amnio (!!!) to determine lung maturity and if it's ok, go at 37 weeks the earliest and 39 the latest. God that is soon !

I also have been shopping like mad and bought a portacot with bassinet for the first few weeks:
https://www.chiccousa.com/gear/playards/lullaby-lx/lullaby-lx-discovery.aspx

and then this morning I ordered this furniture ! I'm going to take it back to Australia with me :

https://www.simplybabyfurniture.com/02f3273962.html

Hope those links work !


----------



## VGibs

Im still very very nervous to buy any baby stuff. And right now me and OH are looking at houses to flip to it is a super weird $$$ time too. Man I know how to throw everything in together dont I? Gezz!


----------



## mommydelux

Smudge - the furniture is awesome!! looks so pretty. I've still not been able to bring myself to buy anything baby related. Not sure why... :-(

Has anyone been having trouble sleeping? I'm sooo exhausted - but as soon as i hit the pillows - i can't sleep. and when i do fall asleep, it's not REAL sleep. It's like i'm somewhere between a deep sleep being awake. WTF??? And my hips feel like they're being pryed open with a crowbar!! and the bump goes sooo hard - like a rock on steroids!!


----------



## VGibs

I am having the exacact same issue! I can NOT sleep! I feel like I fall half asleep and the smallest thing wakes me up. And then it takes me almost an hour to get back to sleep! Grrrrr and people wonder why I am moody!


----------



## mommydelux

Hey - at how many weeks are you ladies going to "pack your bag" ?


----------



## Smudgelicious

I have terrible sleeping issues. I have a LOT of trouble falling asleep at night, then I'm exhausted the next day. If it's a day where I don't have a lot on - I've been know to sleep for 5 hours or so........which is Catch 22 because I can't get to sleep that night. My doc has given me Ambien, which is apparently safe. I haven't taken any yet, I'm saving it for when I'm absolutely desperate.

I know what you guys mean by being nervous about buying baby stuff. I'm REALLY scared of it, but it kinds helps the positivity a bit. I feel like I might actually get to have this baby ! But my husband and I don't really talk about the fact that everything still has it's tags on and we've kept all the receipts. I can't tell you how many times I think about playing with something or maybe washing some of the clothes, but I always stop myself. 

Not much happening today, jsut busy busy busy with kid stuff and getting ready for Halloween ! I found a black stretchy robe/dress that fits so I'm going as a generic, vampy witchy thing. I love Halloween. Going to my favourite restaurant with my husband for dinner tonight while the kids are at a school dance - can't wait, they have the BEST food :lolly: If I can't drink, I'm eating....


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls 

Sorry i have not been around but hubby and father in law have been decorating nursery so no access to pc.

I was having a couple of really hormonal days leading up to the nursery being decorated, feeling really down and miserable for no apparant reason,but since the nursery was started ( not finished as ran out of border!!) I have been feeling much better.

Have got glucose tolerance test this morning and then midwife next monday. Looking forward to seeing midwife as she has still not given us dates for antenatal classes even though she said they would start at 28 weeks. Also everyone I meet keeps commenting on how small my bump is so I am starting to get paranoid that there might be somthing wrong with Bob so need some reassurance.

With regards to facebook, i don't seem to be able to search using email addresses so could you give me your user names. I am Sarah Marie Rees if you want to search for me.

Hope every one is keeping well. I am also having the same problem with sleeping. I can be really tired but then cannot get to sleep when I go to bed and then if I do get to sleep I am woken up by cramp in my foot or leg


----------



## mommydelux

I"m having a moment here ... the sonographer lady says that olive is estimated at 3.4kgs at birth (7.49 pounds) - that's HUGE for me. I'm relatively small - in every aspect. and now- now I'm starting to freak myself out for delivery already. Is anyone else being as crazy as I am thinking about delivery and labour already? AND breastfeeding!! I would love to BF olive as i did with DS. But what if olive doesn't latch?? some days i feel like i'll be gutted if i can't BF and other days i feel ok about not BF. and what if i don't have enough milk? last time around i had LOADS of milk - for 2 years. I had to take meds to dry up the supply after DS was weened at 23 1/2 months. just for the record - i loved BF. didn't think i would. kept imagining having a baby sucking on my boob would be weird - but i ended up LOVING it. 
But you know how they say no 2 pregnancies and births and kids are the same!!
Been having nightmares about olive coming early. like at 27 weeks and NOTHING is ready. no clothes/nursery/diapers - NOTHING. 

I don't remember how to do a newborn!! i only know toddler (if that makes sense to anybody)

One would swear i've never done this before!! i must sound like a complete crazy lately - and i feel like one.


----------



## VGibs

Im having the same jitters too! I feel like I won't know what to do or I am going to mess something up! I am having horrible nightmares about breastfeeding as well. BF my daughter was a bloody nightmare. Literally, I BLED for like every feeding and had an awful time BF her. I had no one to help me, I had no support from my ex. He seemed to thinks my breasts were solely for his enjoyment. Plus now we might be moving in a month or so and I am worried about all the money going out and have yet to get any baby stuff. My family has decided that people who already have one child do not need another baby shower, so I am left to get all the baby stuff on my own. My OH's family is totally smbivilant about the baby even coming. They barely notice he is alive. They dote on their mentally unstable daughter. Who by the way is planning on being pregnant by december, *her excact words are "I HAVE to be pregnant before you have your baby. You guys can't have all the attention" ya, she's nuts* 

Its all feeling like a bit too much at this point.


----------



## mommydelux

what is with your SIL?? i hate when people can't be happy for somebody else despite their lot in life!
ignore her - and OH's family. you enjoy your pregnancy and baby. Make the most of it. they'll all have some serious grovelling to do when bubs is born.


----------



## VGibs

Oh did I mention that the last man she got pregnant with was married...and she is getting this baby's daddy from a cup? Yup, she is that intent on having a baby that she is getting IVF with a donor and claims she will commit suicide if she is not pregnant by december.


----------



## mommydelux

WTF? Can we all say "CERTIFIABLE". that's just a different kind of crazy. how old is your SIL if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## VGibs

She is 29 years old. She is certifiable, she has been hospitalized. But here in Canada if you have the money they will do IVF. Mind you I have had my finger on the speed dial for the child protective services since this new scheme came to light.


----------



## mommydelux

oh sh!t - sorry V - i didn't mean to be flippant.
I'm sure how IVF screening works - but does it not include a mental/emotional stability screening also?
Gosh V - you certainly do have a plate and a half to deal with. how you are staying sane is a miracle.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls

Had a bit of a panic today! Have been spotting since yesterday so phoned midwife and she said she thought it was probably nothing to worry about but to head up to maternity day care to be on safe side. 

Had 30 min heart trace done and then internal by doctor (really unpleasant and quite painful). Trace was fine and they could not find a reason for the blled so all looks ok. Just got to take it easy adn contact them if anything changes


----------



## Smudgelicious

oh Lord V, your SIL sounds like a complete nut job. My sister isn't crazy as such but she definitely has to have all the attention. I gave up even trying to compete with her, she can have it, silly bitch ! (whoopsy, off on a rant....

Smiler - I hope everythings ok ! Was it a lot of blood ? That sounds scary. Are you taking it totally easy ? 

MommyD- oh yeah, I know what you mean ! My youngest will be 8 in March, I feel like I've NEVER had a newborn before.... I have little flashbacks to some obscure details, but other than that I feel like a first timer. I bf my 1st daughter for about 5-6 months until she jsut refused to feed one weekend and switched to formula. I have to admit, initially, the idea of BF was revolting to me, but it got better as time went on. My youngest was born with a really small mouth and had terrible latching problems. She was fed breast milk via a NG tube for the first 4 days of her life, then she got a little better at feeding. But it was a long, slow, painful and exhausting process for both of us and I eventually gave up at 12 weeks. I am planning on BF this baby, though I don't know for how long... I'd like at least 12 weeks, so we'll see.

I just want to wish everyone who's already hit the mark and those of us who are just about to.....


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:HAPPY THIRD TRIMESTER !!!!​ :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:[


----------



## mommydelux

smiler - hope you're doing better and the bleeding as stopped (and stayed stopped). I must admit I've gone back to knicker checking, it's freaking me out. for the past 3 weeks now - i keep going to the loo expecting to see what i shouldn't be seeing - but as ALWAYS, there's nothing there. i think it's also just aggravated by me dreaming olive is born at 27 weeks. anyway - i just think maybe i'm over thinking things - as always.

smudge - it sounds like you need to rant a bit about your sister???? congrats to all the other almost and 3rd trimesters! week 27 seems to be taking FOREVER to come. I'm so excited to be getting to 3rd tri!!


----------



## KitKatBit

:happydance: YEY - Third tri!!!!! I can't quite believe it!!! Well done everyone (including the very-nearly-theres) :D

Had a lovely holiday, although I was slightly limited in what I could do by the SPD. Still, only (!) 13 more weeks to go.

I think I've caught up with all the news, although baby brain is making it hard to recall all of it now I'm actually replying! I'm sorry to hear you had such a horrid scare Smiler :( I hope it stays stopped now and stops worrying you :hugs:

I'm having the same trouble sleeping as everyone seems to be - I'm shattered every night, but just can't seem to stay alsleep long enough to properly catch up. I might have to go back to lunch time naps, but it tends to get in the way of actually eating lunch! Work is a bit better, but I've still got plenty of other stuff on my mind, so I'm sure that's not helping. Sounds like I'm not the only one there though - I hope things get easier for you V.

I've got to dash - I've to try and make myself look vaguely less awful for the physio this morning!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## mommydelux

can someone tell me if i'm being odd.

so i still haven't bought a stitch of anything for the baby. as in NOTHING - ziltch - nada.
BUT i've been doing little renovations around the house. like i just bought wooden flooring for all the rooms - waiting for the guys to come lay it. bought a new queen size bed for the spare room. new blinds and curtains. new bedding for all the beds. planted a 4x4m flower garden (filled with poppies). am planning to redo DS room - he now wants spiderman theme. been buying new cutlery and crockery. (the ones i have are not even that old - got thm 4 years ago for a wedding present) - but i have this urge for new ones. O - and have i mentioned that i've also just bought paint to repaint the inside of the house - "rice paper" colour is irritating me. 

when i go to the shops - the baby isle doesn't draw me - the DIY isle draws me! I plant things for g0ds sake!! i don't plant! i'm a paving kinda gal.

i feel like i'm nuts - just slightly.


----------



## KitKatBit

You're just nesting MommyD :D Your brain might be making you be cautious about buying baby stuff, but your hormones obviously have their own agenda!! It sounds great to me - I wish my nesting instincts would kick in a bit more - maybe more would get done round here!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls 

thanks for your kn=ind words. Still having a very light bleed but no pain and hospital said all looks well. I bled every month when pregnant with my daughter (hence why i did not know I was pregnant until 27 weeks!!)

Moses basket and rug arrived for nursery today!!!!!

On a down note though car needs yet more work doing on it which we cannot really afford, especially as i had to take an unpaid day off work today as could not get to work!!!

Only ggod thing about the bleed is that midwife I saw said i might get another reassurance scan so I may get another peek at Bob!! I am excited about this but on the flip side it took all the will power i had not to find out the sex at the 20 week scan. DOnt think I can be that strong again!!!!


----------



## VGibs

I am having a crazy nesting urge as well. We have offcially bought a house though. So maybe I am just planning on the decor etc for our new house. Its a 5 bedroom, triple brick victorian. It needs a lot of cosmetic work but the price was right and the potential is incredible. So its on to another flip I am afraid. I actually got out my daughter's baby clothes today and washd and repacked everything. I went so far as to buy a pack of little diapers. But I havent got any big stuff yet. Tonight my ex asked me if we wanted a baby swing which is weird because he is a loser, but I will take it! 

Is anyone else having anything *ahem* leak from their breasts? I am to the point where I need to wear breast pads. This never happened with my daughter so I am not to sure what to do about it.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi V, congrats on the new house!!

I have been having small leaks from my breasts but not enough for breasts pads yet. I didnt have it with my daughter either

HOw is everyone else? My bleed seems to have stopped which has helped me relax a bit but work are trying to get me to go on maternity leave early which I do not want to do. Obviously I would love to be able to stay at home as there is loads I could be doing but I am not planning to go back to work after Bob arrives so I would like to work as long as possible before so that I have more paid time off once Bob arrives


----------



## Smudgelicious

Happy weekend girls !

MommyD - I could rant for hours about my sister. Its a long boring story, but basically she would never talk to me on the phone (we live in different countries, but even when I did live in Aus she wouldn't). I would call and she'd occasionally answer but then say 'oh I can't talk, I PROMISE I'll call back'. Not ONCE in 4 years did she call back. She'd make no effort to have any kind of relationship, except when i came to visit the town where she and my parents live. All of a sudden we're 'best friends' and she wants to see me. Basically, it was an act to keep my parents happy. I gave up earlier this year trying to have any contact and told my parents that. Haven't spoken to her in months, my parents barely talk to me and the whole thing makes me miserable and its a mess. It's one of the reasons i'm dreading moving back to Australia next year.

I agree with the others. I think you're nesting ! It might not be baby gear, but you're buying stuff for your home, in a roundabout way it's baby related. I can't believe I've bought so much. I didn't think I would have so early, but it felt right and makes me feel positive. And, frankly when it's not for me, I LOVE SHOPPING !

Kit - Glad you had a good holiday ! We're off for an RV trip in a few weeks, can't wait. Hows the physio going ? Does it help ? My SPD comes and goes, I've had some really good days lately.

Smiler- good news about the bleeding. I hope you get another scan soon. it's never happened to me, but apparently lots of ppl bleed all the way through. I don't know how you girls keep working ! I've worked through pregnancy before, but I just can't imagine trying to keep up this time.

V- Wow ! Congratulations on the house ! It sounds cool and BIG. I have never had leaky boobs, but I did experience one of the joys of pregnancy for the first time ever this week........ it seems that if baby is in a particular position, he is really pushing on my bladder and I get instantaneous strong urges to pee...... and there's been a couple of times, I've not made it to the loo in time.....:blush: I didn't pee on the floor......but I definitely had to get changed !:blush: So embarrassing but it's only happened at home THANK GOD ! I've never had this problem before, I hope it doesn't get worse !

My husband is away again, so I'm all lonely for the next 2 weeks. Hate it when he goes..:nope:


----------



## Smudgelicious

Smiler- There's more than one of you on FB.....so I hope I got the right one !


----------



## mommydelux

I've just bought a Kiaat dinning room set - a 6 seater. OMG - it was expensive - but so worth it, at least i think so. solid wood furniture has always drawn me. and this set has all the woods natural grain in it. went to buy some diapers yesterday - but came home with a tongue, gammon and corned meat combo pack instead...


----------



## Smiler79

Hi smudge no facebook request from you!!! What is your name on face book and I will look for you!


----------



## Smudgelicious

kjdsfh


----------



## mommydelux

smudge - i'd probably come back with some tuppaware and new casserole dishes at the rate i'm going.

ANYWAY - had an OB appointment yesterday. the olive was SUPER active. Doctor reckons olives theme song is "I want to break free". was HILARIOUS, he started singing it and we all burst out laughing. anyway - he says olive weighs in at a wopping 1.2kgs (2.6lbs) says at 27 weeks gestation that's big. My due date is still 5 Feb BUT he says that by the looks of things and taking my history into account olive could come as early as Jan 28 :happydance:. says labour should be shorter than the first one - which was 8 hours long. Pre-ecplampsia shouldn't rear its ugly head as it's more common in first pregnancies. Olive has turned head down from breech last appointment - woo hoo - so we're on for natural birth if it stays put at next appointment. And i now weigh 64.4kgs(141lbs). 

So i'm working from home from 15 Jan and until official maternity leave kicks in on 1 Feb. all in all a very confusing appointment.


----------



## VGibs

Oh mommydeux thats my duedate! I had a dream last night that my midwife yelled at me when I was in labor because I kept checking my BNB and updating you guys! hahaha Mind you this is also the same dream where I was best friends with Snooki from the Jersey Shore show on Mtv....ya tyhe dreams are getting weirder for sure!


----------



## mommydelux

I reckon we're all going to pop within a week of each other!
V - i hear with the weird dreams... next to the insomnia it's probably the most vivid prego symptom.
Most embarrassing yesterday - i lifted my top for the my belly to be exposed so OB could apply gel and scan - AND i had a whole loafs with of crumbs come tumbling down my belly :blush: ... everything finds a way down there!!


----------



## mommydelux

and so .... i think i've had the weirdest dream to date!!
I dreamt i was a lesbian - OMG - very graphic and explicit dream. needless to say OH got some unsolicited loving this morning before work. and now - now i feel TOTALLY embarrassed! WTF?


----------



## Smudgelicious

:haha::haha:

At the risk of sounding like a total perve...haven't you had one of those dreams before ?? I've had some unbelievably VIVID dreams, some where I can't really look at myself in the mirror in the morning because I'm ashamed of what my mind got up to !!

Have any of you seen Teen Mom ? It's a show on MTV here in the States, don't know if it plays anywhere else. Anyway, it's a reality show with 4 girls who had babies at 16. One of the fathers is a total jerk named Ryan. I mean, this guy is serious scum - just an asshole. But in my dream, 2 nights ago ...HE was my dream man and it was GRAAAAAAAPPPPPPHHHHHHHIIIIIICCCCC !:blush:

V and Smiler: Love being able to put names to faces on Facebook !


----------



## mommydelux

Smudge - i've had some very explicit dreams lately- that result in me climaxing in my sleep :blush: - but this one last night/early hours of this morning - was so extremely explicit - like PG25. OH mentioned i was moaning in my sleep!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Oooohhh, i wonder if I've ever moaned ? My husband sleeps like he's in a coma when he's here, so I doubt he'd hear me..... but yes, I have had those dreams too ! And then I wake up and it takes a few seconds to realise I'm back in reality.

Truthfully, i'm going to miss my porno dreams once baby is born..


----------



## mommydelux

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

smudge - i'm sure there are more closet pregnant porno dreamers out there.


----------



## KitKatBit

I'm jealous - I want some too!! I'm not even having baby-related dreams like I did with my first preg. None at all!! :(


----------



## mommydelux

:haha::haha::haha::haha: Kit - be careful what you wish for.....i promise you, it's a whole new meaning to embarassing!


----------



## VGibs

HAHAHAHAHA Ryan is a douche bag but he is pretty darn yummy! I keep having perv dreams too....and my OH is getting some very nice wake up calls! hahahaha


----------



## KitKatBit

I think my libido has gone on holiday, hence the lack of hot dreams I guess. OH doesn't seem too bothered though, which I'm trying to see as a good thing!!


----------



## mommydelux

The things pornstars are made of!!

If it's any consolation Kit - my libido has also gone on holiday. I'm too tired and uncomfy to actually be randy when i'm awake. So i think subconsciously i'm making up for it in my dreams!! OH also doesn't seem to be too bothered by my lack thereof ... he just lays and patiently waits until I initiate - Bless his soul!

I actually can't wait for LO to come - so i can have my body back and I can resume activities with OH :blush: . I LOVE red meat, wine and shagging - and all 3 those have taken a back seat during pregnancy. so where i can forego the red meat and the wine for a while - I do miss our little illicit sessions.


----------



## mommydelux

ladies - at how many weeks do we pack our "bag"?


----------



## KitKatBit

:haha: at "I LOVE red meat, wine and shagging" MommyD - classic quote!!! I miss dry white wine, various cheeses and my normal body!

I haven't really thought much about my hospital bag yet tbh. I might wait until 35 weeks or so I think. I haven't even washed all Button's clothes etc yet or anything. OH is papering the nursery tomorrow, so I can start sorting it all out next week :D


----------



## VGibs

Im still eating red meat...are we not supposed to be???? I started putting little things in my hospital bag. Like my nursing nightgown and my stow away toothbrush. More so I can keep track of it while we move more then anything. And because I love having that bag around. Its a patent leather Betsy Johnson number,with a red leather rose attached to the side of it, it's beautiful, I LOVE my stow away bag!


----------



## Smudgelicious

I pack my hospital bag the night before ! Because I'm having a planned caesarean, I'll know the exact date (usually sometime in the 38th week). I hope I find out at next weeks docs appt. So I only have about 10 weeks to go :saywhat:

It's no secret that I miss :wine: In my darker moments, I think about not breastfeeding or pumping a lot, just so I can have more than a taste. I haven't had any in the whole pregnancy, because I want a decent drink not a thimbleful ! Such a sad wino.... I love Sauvignon Blanc the best, a cold dry-ish, crisp white.... And, yeah, I just want to liquor up and shag properly! 
My husband is away yet again.....so he's missing being molested by a whale.

Hows this for a mental, hormonal moment ? My car has had the engine light on for at least a week. I finally took it to my local garage this morning, after being told to come today as early as possible. I walk in, the guy says 'nup, we're full up, can't help sorry lady, you need to be here earlier' I said 'but I CAN'T ! My husband is deployed, I have to get my kids to school, I cannot get here earlier !' He just walked away. So I walked back to my car, got in and burst into tears. I drove around the corner, parked and sat there sobbing like a baby. I was just crushed, I felt so overwhelmed and miserable and hopeless.....jsut because of my stupid car ! 

Its ok though, I rang the dealer and they took it straight away and gave me a rental. Actually couldnt' have worked out better ! But what a mess I was this morning - stupid hormones.


----------



## VGibs

Here is a long one ladies...hope you'll stick with me.

So we have all heard about my crazy SIL. Well she went for her invitro consult the other day and big shocking surprise they told her because she is not in a relationship, and she does not make a lot of money, and her mental health is in question, they don't see it as being a good idea to carry on with in vitro. I sighed a huge breath of relief and I know that sounds harsh but honestly if she did ever have a baby that poor child would never have a shot in life. So I asked her what the next step was, and she said she pushed the doctor to do more tests and she has to go for a psych consult. Then she started talking about adoption. I said if you think the consult for invitro is rough adoption is way tougher and they would never consider a single parent. She said and I quote "Well I can't get one of those chink babies. My family would not recognize a chink, and there are already to many chink's walking around this country" I WAS SPEECHLESS!!!!!!!!!!! I just said "Well I guess you are not ready to be a parent if you do not see how badly an ASIAN child would need a loving parent" and she kept going on about "chink's" so I spoke loudly and said "well that is how a lot of people think about french people" because my OH's family is Quebecquois. Before I knew it I had tears pouring down my face, and was quietly sobbing. And because she lives in her own world she didnt even notice that I was crying on the other end of the phone. All I could think was, I DO NOT want this woman anywhere near my children. My OH is not racist. Not in the tiniest bit. I can't understand how she would think it would be ok to think like that! I was so saddened and hurt by it. So then she goes on to describe how she has everything for a baby. Which is true when her son died she put away all of his baby stuff and has not looked at it once. Which mildly chaps my ass because she is being told she probably can not have children and she has not even offered to let us borrow her crib. Her words "I got all that stuff on my own. Im sure you guys can find something. It won't be as nice as mine though" Well in retaliation of that comment my mother has plans on buying the biggest fanciest crib of all time. So after this little phone chat I looked at my OH and said "I am done with that woman." and he said "what do you mean?" I said "I do not want her near me. I do not want her near my children and I do not consider her part of my family" He kind of smiled and said "Well whatever you think babe." I just can not keep living with her craziness invading my life. So I am offcially cutting her off.


----------



## VGibs

It's my birthday tomorrow....and I just feel like curling up and crying all day. My aunt thought it would be very funny to tease me and bully me because I defended my daughter on facebook. Her kids think it is hilarious to make fun of "ginger" kids and I took a stand and said it was not funny because my daughter has red hair. Well some little B*%$H on my cousins FB told me I was too damn sensitive and other ridiculous things. I stood up for myself, and my aunt took the opportunity to mock me, and make fun of me. Instead of behaving like the almost 50 year old she is. It was very hurtful. Then we were going out for a dinner because I was very hurt and had been upset all day and the place we were going to was completely packed, we could not even get a table. So now I have to cook my own birthday dinner, and kind of want to have a good long cry in the bathub. This is a "I wish like hell I could have a glass of merlot" moment.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls

Hope all is well with everyone and happy birthday V!!

I have got a reassurance scan on mon 22nd due to the bleed i had the other week. Ia m looking forward to it as i have not had any problems since the bleed and it means i get another chance to see Bob! However, it took every ounce of wil power i had not to find out Bob's sex at the 20 week scan and now i have got to be strong all over again.

I know i need to stay team yellow as i have waited all this time and only have just ove r10 weeks left but it is just so tempting!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

:hugs: V. What a shitty week. I'm sorry your bday wasn't good. If it's any consolation, mine are usually crap too. Your sister in law sounds like she needs serious therapy. I don't blame you for wanting to keep her away, I would too.

Good luck for the scan Smiler ! I've never been able to see the sex without the tech pointing it out, so just don't look at that bit too hard.

Wonder how Kit and MommyD are ?

I am having one of the most horrid weeks of my life. You know my problems with my sister.....well its kind of escalated with my father sending me a nasty, accusatory, vicious email. I can't read it without crying and I've spent yesterday and today in a haze. Of course, I'm by myself, hubby at sea. I live on the other side of the world, with no family support, my husband away all the time and I'm 7 months pregnant. You think now is the time to attack ?

I'm trying to write a response that isn't angry which is hard. I'm feeling completely drained right now and my eyes hurt from crying. Don't they care about me or my children at all ?:cry:

I'm counting the hours until friday, when my husband comes home and we leave on Saturday for a holiday. I wish i could just hide under my doona til then.


----------



## mommydelux

Good grief V - with a week like yours - i'd have that glass of merlot. i'm so sorry you have to sit through [email protected] like that. 
Smudge - I'm not sure what to say - because nothing anyone says is going to make it better. But i do know how you feel. I was in the same position as you a few months back - but with my inlaws. and it's been 4 1/2 months since i've spoken to or laid eyes on them. they also launched a scathing attack on me while OH was away. and i was devastated. and it's taken me while to recover from it. But once i made the decision to ignore it and not care about it or them - things got better. obviously - this is your dad, so it's a little harder. but parents shouldn't be choosing sides. and if they feel that one sibling is wrong, then discuss it rather than blame or attack. and if you didn't send that email yet - maybe mention that as parent/s you expected him to be more diplomatic with the matter and you would have appreciated his concern or feelings more if he had treated you as a daughter and an adult and discussed things with you. Giving you a fair opportunity to air your views as well. 
Yes - i know - i sound like dr Phil. but by the looks of things we've all had a rough year. and we have the scars to show it. 

anyway - smiler - i admire your perseverance to stay on team yellow. the only reason i'm still on team yellow is coz OH goes along to EVERY appointment, to make sure I don't ask for gender... 

eating red meat during pregnancy, V, is ok. It's just that whenever I'm preggers - red meat and chicken are the first things that go because i can't stomach the smell or taste of either of them. everything tastes different to me. fizzy cooldrinks - tastes like acid. Muesli tastes like grass. i remember walking in at home and OH was making some curry - and i could smell the meat cooking - it smelt like warm blood. REVOLTING! i ended up gagging for an hour afterward.

I remember the nursing sister telling me that it's ok to have a couple of glasses of wine while breastfeeding. just after a feed and not right before a feed. make sure to be eating while drinking the wine since - we all know - food absorbs alcohol. she says 0.2% actually reaches breastmilk. and believe me - when you're bf - you'll be disciplined enough to not get sloshed. ALSO - she said and strongly advised to NOT PUMP AND DUMP. so i followed her advice with DS. had at most 3 glasses of wine between feeds - he fed every 2 hours. ate while i did it and it's had absolutely no effect on him. 
everything in moderation tho. I didn't drink for the first month after birth though. But hey - it's a personal choice - and once LO is here, we'll all know what's best.


so my pornstar dreams have not subsided. and OH got the brunt of it. was hectic scary afterward - bubs never moved the whole day. i was completely freaked out. and then finally movement on sunday morning just as i was about to go to maternity to be monitored. needless to say - OH has declared a shag free 3rd trimester. :-(


----------



## Smudgelicious

Thanks MommyD. I think conflict with your family is the most difficult thing. They're (in a perfect world) supposed to be a source of love, support and understanding and it is soul destroying when they are the opposite. My response is very long, but it isn't angry or nasty which is good. The scary thing is, I don't know what they will say and what the future holds in regards to my parents and sister. I'm just exhausted now, I can barely think straight.

Funny, you mentioned wine V, I have never had as big a craving for a drink as I did this weekend ! Unbelievably, I also craved cigarettes which shows you how stressed I've been. For me to actually WANT a smoke......thats jsut scary.

Bad news on the shag free 3rd trimester, MommyD :nope: Not that my husband has been around a hell of a lot lately, but that would devastate me !


----------



## Smiler79

HI girls

Have had a very sad day today. Onr of my pupils at the special needs school I work at passed away yesterday:( SHe was only 18. It was complications from an op. Her parents had spent months agonising over whether or not to let her have the op. Then, despite having a DNR she was resucitated when she crashed after surgery so spent a week dosed up on morphine to stop the pain until she passed awau peacefully in her sleep yesterday.

I have not stopped crying all day. I am trying to stay strong as I know it is not good for BOb(been more active than usual today) but it is so hard. To make matters worse because I worl with the profoundly disabled class all we have to pick 3 of the 9 staff in our class to go to the funeral as we cannot all go as there are no other staff at school traind to look after the rest of the kids in our class.

R.I.P Rosie xxxxxxx


----------



## Smudgelicious

:hugs: Smiler, thats so sad. Thats too young. I'm sorry you feel so bad :cry:

Rough week all round, this is what we need.................



























:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Smiler79

Thank you for the hugs smudge! And I know I shouldn't but I am going to have a glass of wine tonight! If I am stressed, Bob is stressed so the wine will do us both good.

Hugs to all who are having a tough week. SO glad I have you girls to talk to xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VGibs

Oh that is to bad :( My mother worked in a facility for the handicapped *mentally and physically* for 30 years. She still mourns very hard when one of her patients passes away. Have a good long cry and keep your chin up.


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi lovelies,

I'm so sorry everyone has been having such a hard time of it :( :hugs: I'm in the same boat. My grandmother died and then 2 days later the cat that we've had since I was a teenager had to be put down :cry: Then today all the things I've been battling with at work kind of came to a head as well. I can't believe so much could go wrong in such a short space of time - what's going on??!!

My grandmother lived with my Mum, who lives nearby. My Mum found her and called me to come and help her and be with her, which of course I was only too happy to do, but it meant I actually had to see my grandmother's body and help make her look more comfortable and dignified. I feel like I'll be haunted by the memories of all that forever! :cry:

Now I feel emotionally as strained and exhausted as I do physically. I wish I could just sleep and sleep, but I can't :( I feel guilty for feeling so low and sorry for myself, because I have Button and DD and my lovely OH, but everything's getting on top of me.

Sorry for moaning, especially when everyone is going through their own difficulties too. xxx


----------



## mommydelux

oh smiler and KitKatB - i'm so sorry for both your losses. it's not much but take comfort in knowing that they're both in heaven smiling down and watching over you.


----------



## mommydelux

I don't mean to sound like a moaner and ungrateful - BUT THIS IS TAKING SOOOO LOOONNNNGGGG. i want olive here already. i want to play baby-baby. i want maternity leave and suffer from sleep deprivation.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Ha I said that to my doctor yesterday ! Can't I just have him already ??

I had a great appt (well, after the 1.5 hr wait) yesterday. Baby weighs 3lbs 4oz and is measuring over a week ahead. He is apparently doing some kind of good respiration movement..... I didn't really listen, I was too busy staring at the monitor. Doc flicked the US over to 4d and tried to get a look at his face. He kept his hand up the whole time, but there is one pic where I can just see him. He has a face !! Silly, but it makes it so real !

The best and scariest bit ? I'm having this baby in about 8-9 weeks !!!:happydance: I'm starting steroid treatment for lung development at 32 weeks and also weekly non stress tests. I'm going to have an amnio at 37 weeks and if the lungs are mature, its caesar time !!!

Can't wait !!

My groin/pelvis is so incredibly painful right now, I'm just counting the days (I'm counting 60 days today, even though I don't have a date yet) till the pressure is off. KitKat, do you ever get a really low ache in the front and back when you're pelvis is really bad ? 

I have a fetal echiocardiogram booked for Friday morning, another chance to look at baby. I'm still feeling shattered about my family, but yesterdays appt made me feel so happy. That and 2 more days till my husband comes home.

Hugs to all you girls, we had such a horrible week all of us, it can only get better. :hugs:


----------



## mommydelux

Lovely stuff smudge! So glad you had an awesome appointment!


----------



## KitKatBit

It's nice to hear lovely happy news smudge - I'm really glad it went so well. :)

I wrote my birth plan yesterday to cheer me up and make it seem nearer my due date. I'm about as impatient as MommyD - 11 weeks to go! The nursery is half papered, so hopefully that should be finished soon and we can start sorting it out. I want everything done before Christmas prep starts kicking in.

Most of my spd pain is low down at the front Smudge. It feels like I've been kicked in the hoohah the whole time. The physio suggested putting a cold pack on it, so you could try that? I really hope it goes off as quickly as it does for some poeple after the birth :(


----------



## mommydelux

TMI warning - but is anyone else getting increased cervical mucus? i am - and it's A ALOT. like noticeable.

i have NOTHING prepared for the the olive. no clothes/nursery/toiletries - zilch. but you all know my story - i keep going out to buy things and i end up coming back with something else.

i'm just soooo tired of waiting. i really hope that the next 11 weeks 2 days FLY by.


----------



## VGibs

Im kind of in that boat as well. Meaning "God is it over yet???" And if one more bloody person tells me "You still have 3 months left!" I will spit on their shoe. I still have so much to do as well! I am starting to write up the offcial "This is what we need for baby" list so my OH's parents can actually contribute. They told him last week that they probably wont buy a thing until after the baby is here. I told OH that if that is the case then they can keep their stuff and go to hell to boot.


----------



## mommydelux

When will people learn NOT TO IRRITATE OR PISS a pregnant women off????


----------



## KitKatBit

I'VE JUST BEEN HIT BY A CAR!!! I'm fine, but he just reversed into me while I was waiting to cross the road without even looking!! Luckily he hit my arm and my hip more than my bump and I've rung the midwife and she says that as my bump didn't get knocked and I don't have any pains or bleeding and I can feel Button moving everything is fine. 

He didn't even get out to see if I was alright or apologise or anything! I hammered on his window and started yelling at him, but he wouldn't get out or even wind his window down - coward!! Unfortunately I didn't have the presence of mind to do anything constructive like take down his licence plate number or anything :( Several people have come up to me since to say they saw it and ask if I'm ok etc, so I could probably persue it if I wanted to, but tbh I don't really feel up to it - I've got too much other horrible stuff going on atm.

At least Button's ok. What ELSE can happen??!!!


----------



## mommydelux

OMG - how awful!! 
may his home be termite infested with roaches on the side!!!


----------



## KitKatBit

I second that!!!


----------



## mommydelux

KitKatB - please take care. And don't hesitate going to emergency if you feel anything other than the norm.


----------



## KitKatBit

I will, thanks MommyD. Button was wriggling lots before, so I think everything's ok. He/she is quieter again now, but I think they're just asleep. I'll keep an eye on things. xxx


----------



## VGibs

See I wouldve taken that opportunity to knock someone around! I wouldve yanked him out of the car by his hair and danced on his neck with my stilettoes on! Or played hopscotch on his balls! I guarentee no judge would have tried to charge me for hurting him! I hope your ok!!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Oh Kit [email protected] Holy Shit !!! So glad you're ok !! I would have gone psycho on his arse ! :grr: You've had more than enough to deal with, it's obviously time for the universe to smile on you and something wonderful to happen :flower:

Speaking of which......my husband came home early !!!! He'd been trying since Saturday, since I got that horrid email from my family. He had 3 helicopter flights and 3 trips by car and a lot of red tape to get through, but he turned up with a beautiful bunch of my favourite flowers. I am so happy, I cried and it feels like a massive weight has been lifted. He's coming to my US appt on Friday too :thumbup:

Even if it's just for today, everything is good again.


----------



## mommydelux

my husband SNORES!! he's been snoring NON-STOP for 2 nights running. and we're not talking the purring kind like a kitten - more like he's trying to communicate with aliens from out of space!! :growlmad:
I haven't slept for 2 nights running. i slept for an hour yesterday and 1 1/2 hours last night. i am pissy and irritable! 
I can't sleep in the spare room because it's being renovated. I went to sleep next to DS and this one woke up saying "but i want to sleep on top of you". WTF????:growlmad: and they both wake up bright and breezy and wants to know "why's mommy in such a pissy mood"...


----------



## KitKatBit

That's so lovely Smudge :) What a gorgeous OH :D MAJOR brownie points there!!!

I do wish I'd done more to that **** yesterday. At the time though I couldn't see what else I could do as he wouldn't wind teh window down or anything and tbh I was a bit shakey etc. It's not like me to take any **** though, so I guess I'm just not myself because of everything that's happened recently. All I really wanted to do was get away from everyone in case I started to cry - how pathetic is that??!!

Anyway, today is a new day. Various relatives I haven't seen for ages are starting to arrive for the funeral next week, which is obviously a horrible reason for all getting together, but it's nice to see them all the same. Button has been nice and wriggly too :)

My OH snores too MommyD. Like you wouldn't believe!!!! He has sleep apnoea and has to wear a mask to make sure he gets enough oxygen, which helps the snoring but makes irritating noises all of its own. He's been sleeping on the sofa bed downstairs a lot, which is rubbish for him and not very nice for me either, but it's preferable to having the evil :witch: around that I turn in to if I get that little sleep. It's bad enough as it is! Have you tried ear plugs?


----------



## mommydelux

I've tried ear plugs. going to sleep before he does. 
He's snoring is related to how tired he is at night and whether he's had a drink or 2. acupuncture doesn't work. his palette and uvula are all in good working order. sinuses are fine. so there's no physical reason for him snoring. and i wouldn't really mind the snoring and not sleeping if i STAYED HOME during the day. But i'm up at 6am getting DS ready for school. Packing lunches. Getting ready for work. and i'm out the door by 7:15am for an hours drive to work - where i spend 9 hours then another hour driving home. when i get home at 6pm - we have supper. DS gets his bath a bedtime story and is in lala land by 8pm. so i only really get to switch off after that. and it just feels like it's a vicious cycle that won't end! and normally i'm at a loss when i have time on my hands - but add to that being pregnant, already having sleep issues, sleep deprivation, having gained almost HALF my normal body weight, not being able to have copius amounts of alcohol, and a shag free 3rd trimester - it's enough to make me pissy.

anyway - i hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Aaah MommyD that sucks.... When you lay it all out like that, really, how DARE he snore ?? 

My DH snores like a blocked drain. He has sleep apnoea too. It's worse when he's on his back, but it drives me mad all the time ! I used to pat him lightly or rub his back to get him to move so he'd stop for a bit. But we've been married for almost 14 years - now I punch him in the arm, kick his leg or just shove him as hard as I can until he stops......usually only for a few seconds..

I am a SAHM, thank God, so I can occasionally sleep during the day, otherwise I would have to hurt him more. Terrible thing to say after he's just been so lovely, but I HATE SNORING ! And I hate that stupid CPAP machine....like sleeping with Darth Vader.


----------



## VGibs

We all have snoring men in our lives. Mine though makes this horrible moaning sound when he snores. It drives me nuts. I told him I would not get engaged until after he went to sleep clinic to figure it out. Well he went, and they told him there was nothing they could do. SO ANNOYING!


----------



## Beanbabe

Hi girlies. Well where do I start. It seems everyone is having a bit of a tough time atm so hugs for everybody. I have had a lot going on this last while. Had a scare with baby at 25+6 where I was admitted to hospital with severe lower back and abdo pain. Was treated for possible preterm labour so had to get steriods for baby's lungs and got fluids etc. thank god baby is still hanging in there and it didn't progress to labour. 

Good to see all the babies are doing well. I have had my 28week growth scan and baby is growing perfectly and moving well. The best news is we finally told our other kids. It was a priceless moment and they are just so so excited its unreal. 

My dd is totally bonding with the bump. She talks to it, rubs it, tickles the baby etc etc. Ds is a it more reserved but the funny thing is he calls baby he and my dd calls baby she. I tried to explain to him that it could be a girl and he responded in the most patronising tone "I know that mummy but we dont know yet and untill I know I will call the baby he" que :blush: from mummy

The shopping list they have created is quite unreal as well. Although like mommyd I still have not bought anything for the baby. Actually im 28+5 and i still have bought no maternity clothes. I am living in leggings and loose tops. None of my maternity clothes from my prevoius pregnancies fit me cos I have lost a lot of weight and they are just too big. Not a bad complaint I suppose. 

I hope everyone bad patches are over now and we can look forward to christmas and then babies!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

:hugs: Bean. Was it actually labor ? How scary. I've gotten very achy a few times but nothing like that. Thats great that you finally told your kids too and they're excited ! My youngest daughter (7) hugs and pats my belly a lot, but my older daughter (10) is a bit more reticent - I think because she knows exactly how baby got there and thats just too gross for her .....!

I had my fetal echocardiogram on Friday. 45 mins of looking at baby and all his parts. Obviously, there was lots of looking at his heart - which the doc said is absolutely perfect, nothing to see ! YAY !! I had a really nice tech this time, she was trying to get a look at his face and managed a really good view. He was looking right at us and opened his mouth and swallowed. It was the most adorable thing ! I officially cannot wait to have my baby !! I'm feeling more confident now knowing that everything they can possibly measure and look at is coming up perfect. More confident, and I try not to let my mind wander to anything else..

I'm currently in a motorhome in New Mexico. We're on a road trip for the next week - through Arizona, New Mexico, Colorado and Utah. Just went to Tombstone today and we're on our way to Roswell tomorrow to see the aliens ! :waves:


----------



## mommydelux

DUDES - i've gone and bought maternity sanitary towels and .....wait for it ............a PACIFIER for olive!!! and a pack of disposable nappies......

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

only 10 weeks 4 days left to my official due date. BUT we're secretly hoping for an earlier one - like end of JAN...
DS asked me last night if i can't send the olive a text requesting an appearance already...:haha:
I think he's getting impatient - mommy's child that!


----------



## Beanbabe

omg does that leave me alone in the world of "not buying stuff". dont leave me out here in the cold. ah only joking - its great you have took the plunge. im thinking that if I take the plunge i mite not stop lol. Im so happy for you. 

Send a text - lol. my dd told me yesterday that the baby was bored and wanted to come out now. Its so funny the things they say. 

Smudge it wasn't actually labour but they could not be sure so they treated me as "threatened labour" till the pains settled. It was scary but all is well and thats the main thing now. Atm baby is beating the [email protected] out of me so think its happy enough in there for another while. Hope you are enjoying your trip. You are great heading off like that. I struggle to go to the shops - never mind head off travelling.


----------



## mommydelux

Beanbabe - i'm so glad you're doing well and bob is kicking away like a lunatic.
Olives movements have become weird. I have to catch my breath everytime "it" moves.... can't quite explain it...

BUT i have a funny for the day - so OH and I have been feeling very very sexual lately :blush: ok I've been. especially with those pornstar dreams. ANYHOO - we were mid travelling to planet O when oh reckons "honey - can you move you heaps a little bit?" and i was flat on my back. i erupted LAUGHING because my answer without thinking was "i'm like a shark on my back. body rendered comatosed. i can't move ANYTHING. you could literally kill me and i couldn't even resist you". at that point in time he reckons NO MORE DISCOVERY CHANNEL for you!!!
needless to say it was a MISSION to get comfy for a good shag. we ended up laughing more than we did shagging. got the job done but it was HILARIOUS... but hey - i'm not complaining, looks like he forgot about the shag free 3rd trimester :blush:


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls. 

Hope everyone is well, unlike me. I have yet another sinus and chest infection:(

Doc says I need to take rest of week off as wont get completely better if go back to work in school. However, I am really worried as school are being really funny about me having time off and have been pushing for me to go on maternity leave early. MAternity leave doesnt officially start until 4th Jan but i leave work on 17th December as that is when christmas hols start.

Doc also says I probably wont feel completley better until I go on maternity leave but I am not ill enough to for him to insist I start it early.

Part of me would love to go on materntiy leave now as I am not sleeping so am really tired and also have a really bad back which is not helped by being on my feel all day at work.

However still have 9 weeks til Bob is due and want to wait as long as possible to start maternity leave so that I can have more paid time off after he/she arrvies. I really dont know what to do so any advice would be greatly received.


----------



## VGibs

Are they pushing for mat leave because they might assume responsilibity if something goes amiss? For instance when I hurt my back at work, my employers were very pushy about me going on mat leave because if I hurt myself again on their time I could have legal means to sue them etc. 

I started mat leave on November 1st and honestly, I am very glad I took it so early. I have so much less stress and am so much more relaxed and comfortable. I had a very physical job though. In Canada we get a year of leave. If we take mat leave early we do have to go back early. But I planned on going back when bubs was 8 months anyhow.


----------



## Smiler79

NO they are not pushing for me to go early in case something happens, i just think they dont want to keep paying me sick pay!!

Decided to take docs advice and t ake the time off. Read through my maternity guidelines and they cannot start my maternity leave early unless it is a pregnancy related illness(which a chest infection isnt) and even then they can only make me start it 4 weeks before my due date which would only be a week earlier than i planned to start anyway.


----------



## Smiler79

My ticker ha disappeared and I don't know why:( Will have to investigate later as about to head out ot doctors for more antibiotics


----------



## VGibs

I do not know what is going on but for the past few days I have been woken out of a good sleep by horrible nightmares and not been able to get back to sleep. It would not be such a big deal but my couch is awful and I have no where to sleep :( This is my fourth 3am wake up call!


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi all!. My hideous week of funerals and other similarly delightful things is finally over, thank goodness. How is everyone doing now? 

Sorry to hear about your horrible scare Beanbabe - I'm so glad things are ok :hugs:

That's great about your latest scan Smudge - I hope the road trip was/is good fun. I can't imagine doing something so energetic these days - I can barely get from couch to bed!!

Congrats on finally doing some shopping MommyD!! :thumbup:

Glad you got the work situation sorted out Smiler. I hope you're starting to feel better? :hugs:

That sucks about the nightmares V. Wish I had some useful advice, but I can't sleep full-stop!

I know I shouldn't be, but I'm feeling so sorry for myself still. What with the various disasters, all the SPD aches and pains, the hormones and the complete lack of sleep, I'm really not a fun person to be around I don't think. I need to pull myself together, especially as I still have over 9 weeks to go. I can't believe it's still that long!!! I am HUGE and can barely get around!!! People keep being stunned I'm not due any day now. How can I still have 2 months to go?????


----------



## VGibs

A lady in the grocery store just asked me how "overdue" I am...FML 

I have been driving my OH crazy with watching the four seasons of The Office that I have...over and over and over. But for some weird reason it just makes me happy that show! And it keeps me from thinking about all the stuff we have to get done in the next 8 weeks. Yesterday I went to our new house with my Mom to continue the cleaning and whatnot...and I mustve worked to hard or something because I started having contractions all night last night. They were not regular and not very painful so I wasnt too worried but it made me nervous enough to slow it down for today. I came home from dropping off my daughter at school and went back to bed...I slept for 6 freakin hours. So I called the midwife when I got up and asked to have my iron checked again. I have a feeling it might be pretty low if I am this tired.


----------



## KitKatBit

Ooh I'm at 9 weeks to go!!! :D


----------



## VGibs

It seems so close...yet so far away! haha


----------



## Smudgelicious

I've been a bit slack keeping up with everyone ! I can't believe how close we're getting to having babies. I'm so used to being pregnant, I often forget there's a baby at the end..

I've got a Drs appt tomorrow. I'll start fetal non-stress testing and steroid shots next week !! And then I'll have an amnio at 37 weeks - 6 weeks away...God thats soon. If the amnio shows good lung maturity, its c section time shortly after that. 

I just can't wrap my head around HAVING A BABY - even though I've already had 3 others..... this is so weird !

I keep reading so much on here about SPD, but I seem to be the only who's doctor is doing nothing about it. Everyone else is having physio and such, my doctor can't even tell me what kind of belt to buy ! I did try one, but it did nothing for me. I'm a bit pissed actually, I'm in a lot of pain and I'm worried that it won't go away after birth.

Anyway, hope everyones good, sorry for the self involved blather, I'm just a bit loopy at the moment !


----------



## VGibs

My best friend had it with her pregnancy. She wore a belt and said it didnt really help. But she said now that her son is here she feels much better. So maybe there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## KitKatBit

Smudge, can you do a self-referal to a physio? TBH I haven't found that it's helped that much, but the SPD doesn't seem to have got any worse at least, which I was worried it might do as the pg progressed. I've heard too that things dramatically improve as soon as you give birth, so fingers crossed!

We've had a lot of snow overnight, so I'm teetering about the place hoping I don't slip over. At least DD is happy about it I guess!

Button is still SO wriggly - it's lovely :)

Hope everyone's well x


----------



## Smudgelicious

Thanks Kit, I was wondering how your physio was going. I mentioned it again to my Dr and he said that really there's just so little they can do. Having the baby is the ultimate solution, until then the best thing is just to be careful and don't move if I don't have to ! 

Got most of my appointments booked for non stress tests, I have to do a couple at the hospital over the holidays, but thats ok, I haven't ever seen inside it so I'm looking forward to it. 

Such a busy time right now, I'm struggling to keep up with all the kids stuff, getting ready for Christmas and having to think about moving to Australia in 3 months. Just want this baby to be here already - even though I know that will make life that much harder, at least I could walk properly.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Something new to panic about .... it was my birthday yesterday and we went out for dinner. I had a my first glass of wine in this whole pregnancy. It was wonderful ! But of course, now I'm convinced I've harmed the baby. He's being VERY quiet today and I'm worrying. Tell me what you guys think please !!!


----------



## VGibs

I say dont worry about it! He probs got just as relaxed as you were and decided to sleep the day away!


----------



## KitKatBit

I am SURE that one glass can't have done any harm at all. I think even the official advice about it is that one glass is fine. I really really wouldn't give it another thought. It'll just be coincidence that he's having a quiet day today, or it might even be that it's because you're not relaxed because of worrying about it :hugs:


----------



## Smudgelicious

Thanks girls. I know what you're saying is totally logical, but it's so easy to convince yourself of the worst. The later I get in pregnancy, the more nervous I get. I start asking my doctor if I can have the baby asap, ie get him out while he's still alive.....it's insanity but thats what losing a baby after birth does to me. 

Feeling a bit better today. He's still been quiet but i've been using my doppler and feeling more kicks and movements. My husband left today for 2 weeks, so I think I was just feeling down and convincing myself that everything had gone wrong.

Onwards and upwards though...tomorrow is another day !


----------



## KitKatBit

I can completely understand you feeling like that Smudge :hugs: At the moment though you're still at the stage where every extra day your baby's in there he's getting stronger and better able to thrive without any problems when he's born. Just a few more weeks and you'll have him, happy and healthy in your arms :) I hope you're feeling a bit brighter today :hugs:

Button's movements have changed a fair bit recently. I guess it's down to him/her being bigger and having less room. I can feel lots of squirming and pushing, rather than actual kicks. I think he/she turned again yesterday - most uncomfortable!! I'm paranoid about him/her being breech like DD, but my next mw appointment isn't until the end of Dec so I won't know the state of play for ages.

I think my spd is actually easing a bit (touch wood!) although I have no idea why because I'm not doing anything different and I'm getting more gigantic by the day! I still can't do much without it flaring up (I've had to do all of my Christmas shopping online, which isn't quite the same, but has been quite stress-free) but just moving around the house is easier :)

How is everyone else doing? Everyone's very quiet lately. I wonder if it's the calm before the storm lol. It feels like we're in another limbo period, until after Christmas when everything will start to really get going! xx


----------



## VGibs

It is kind of like a limbo period. It is close enough to the end of our little race that we can gripe about being uncomfy but folks who are not us tell us "Well you still have X amount of weeks to go!" If my mother says "Your only pregnant, your not dying" one more time I may decide to kill her! My OH keeps saying "wait until after Xmas to get the rest of the baby stuff" Im kind of sceptical because I am a planner and like to have stuff done ahead of time. Its a weird time. I just wish we had every thing we needed and were ready for liftoff.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Yep, definitely limbo. You know the baby is developed 'enough' and its just gaining weight and strength for birth now. It's not birth time yet, but it's so close.... thats why I just want him out !

Kit I hope your SPD does ease a bit ! I have good days and bad days. Currently it's not too bad but I've basically moved between the bed and the couch since Sunday. Once I walk for any length of time, it'll be back:growlmad:

V, I know what you mean bout being a planner. I'm still surprised at how much baby stuff I've bought, but I like knowing I've done it. It's a positive thing, to be ready to go I reckon !

I wonder where MommyD and Bean are ? Hope they're doing ok.


----------



## VGibs

Small rant.....I friggin hate it when people spend ages building something up and then it turns out not so bad and they think the world is falling and then they give everyone else shit for trying to cheer them up. For instance, *lets remind everyone how I feel about my SIL getting IVF, its bullcrap* anywho, she finds out her eggs are ok, they are still insisting she get mental health counselling. Well for some dumbass reason she thinks it is the end of the world because instead of listening to her doc she assumed she would be able to direct the health professionals as to what to do. She honest to god believed that once she found out the eggs were good they would just lay her down and take them out right there. She kept saying "Its my life. They will do what I WANT" well people who do not live in crazy land know that is not how it works. So for the passed little while she has been having this countdown on FB about "This many days until I can start my journey" and then when people ask about her journey she pretends they dont know and acts all coy and deceptive. I have told her many many times that they will not do what she wants and that the clinic so far does not even think they should perform the IVF. So she finds out today that they will not do the IVF without A LOT of help and the shrink needs to give her a clean bill of health. And now she has on her fb something about it being the end of her world and she might as well go and kill herself. So naturally everyone writes down "Oh cheer up" etc etc and her day will come etc etc and she puts "The last thing I want to hear right now is how it will be my day soon and how lucky I am. I am not lucky. The world sucks. And everyone who gets what they DONT deserve should think twice about even talking to me" Meaning.....ME. She has told many people that I do not deserve to be pregnant and do not deserve to be getting married. So I told my OH that I will not only not allow this woman near my children but now she has offcially lost her brain and she is no longer allowed near me. 

*deep breath*

Small...maybe medium sized rant over. 

So how is everyone?????? haha


----------



## Smudgelicious

Does this woman have a partner ? If so, what does he think about her delusions ? What about the rest of her family ?

I think you're right in keeping her away from your children. And at this stage of pregnancy, keeping her away from yourself ! She's obviously got some kangaroos loose in the top paddock, who knows what she may be capable of ? 

Just a personal rant - why do people 'vague'book ? You know, post something that requires further explanation ? I avoid those posts like the plague, I'm not interested in indulging their self involvment. It pisses me off ! Or when they announce that their world is ending but no reasons why ?:growlmad::growlmad::dohh::dohh: :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## VGibs

Well she has a partner...who is married and is currently still living with his wife, and her family has no idea he is still in the picture. He is more mentally ill then she is. The rest of her family, not including my OH, are in such fear of her suicide threats that they pretend to love all her choices. 

And ya "vaguebook" makes me friggin insane. What makes me more insane is people who post their business all over *ahem* "vaguebook" and then when something doesnt go right they snap at all the people who try and boost their confidence again. Maybe I am being all preggo bitchy but that intentional quest for attention and then getting mad at people when you get it....its childish.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well thank god the IVF clinic won't help her. It sounds like the last thing she needs is to get pregnant in her situation. I don't think there is much anyone can do for her, and it sounds like her family isn't willing to try. 

I definitely think, though, that keeping you and yours away from her is smart and safe ! Not to be an alarmist, but it sounds like a situation ripe for baby-napping or something terrible ! It's good that your OH doesn't think like his family does.

I have a bit of a family issue at the moment, nothing like that. My MIL is pretty close with the girl who grew up next door to my DH. My DH and her never were involved, it's nothing like that. It's partly because we've never lived close to them and we're always travelling (being in the Navy etc) and so my MIL doesn't have her grandchildren around much. This woman has just had her 3rd child and named him Phoenix. I apologise to anyone who likes that name but I think it's bloody awful ! My MIL kept sending me FB messages asking what I thought of the name etc and how great she thought it was. She has terrible taste and every time I've been pg she suggests absolutely appalling names and gets offended when we don't use them. So after about the 3rd message, I decided it was rude to keep avoiding the question and told her my honest opinion, that its a dreadful name. She asked the same of my DH and he told her he hated it too.

Ever since then, I've heard nothing from her. It was my birthday on Saturday and she's normally super organised about things like that. But no phonecall, no present. I'm not concerned so much about the lack of a present, but I think she's pissed at me..... But why the hell would she be ? It's not like it was her baby or she named the kid ! I'm not going to do anything about it, I just think its silly for her to get her knickers in a knot over this. She drives me batty at the best of times and right now i'm a hormonal bitch, so whatever....

I'm so tired at the moment, I can't stop sleeping. Is that normal ? I wonder if Ihave an iron deficiency or something.


----------



## mommydelux

OMG - i thought i was the only one with crazy family who are so self absorbed they fail to see any bigger picture or consider anybody else who may exist outside their bubble!! my favourite saying is "go back to the bubble you came from, I'm busy with reality here"

I'm so sorry to be hearing about everybody's family issues. it really is awful how everything has to happen when we're preggers. like smudge said - we're all hormonal b!tches right now - so WHY would anybody be crossing paths with us - it makes no sense. WHY LARRY WHY?????? 

I'm also having family issues - but mines on going since May this year. and i've just learnt how to ignore ALL of them. sadly - it has lead to me completely cutting them out of my life. and i know it sounds harsh - but there was really no other way. and honestly - i've been much happier, my marriage has been thriving even more than it was, and OH and I are happy without having this constant weight on our shoulders to please everybody and keep everybody else happy at our expense - literally and figuratively. I just got to the point where i had to decide whether it was us or them. 

anyway - hope everyones good. Smudge - i am soooo tired and all i want to do is sleep - BUT the minute i put my head down - i can't freakin fall asleep. but OB has said to me it is normal to feel more tired in the 3rd trimester because it's the period that baby takes more nutrients and stuff from your body - and that's why it's important to keep taking pre-natal vitamins. FYI - i stopped taking them half way through 2nd trimester.

V - i know this is easier said than done - but honey, take it easy. Your SIL is going to be crazy no matter how much sense you make or try and make her see. and i think it's a good thing you put some distance and boundaries between her and you & your kids. i'm a pretty easy going thick skinned lady - but f*ck with my kids and i will turn into mother b!tch herself.


----------



## VGibs

WOWZA....funny you say that about baby napping because I had a dream last night that she tried to steal my baby and then jumped in front of a train holding my baby! I woke up SCREAMING! Good thing my daughter was at my parents cause I wouldve scared her half to death. OH woke up and snuggled me in for a while and told me that he will NEVER let her alone with our baby. 

Smudge - Phoenix...haha My childhood best friend named her daughter Phoenix. Good for you for sticking up to your MIL. If she wants to be a childish old bag *oxymoron, no?* then let her. My sister absolutly hates the name we have picked out for our baby. Mainly because she hates french people. In Ontario we live in very close proximity to Quebec which is our french speaking province and a lot of people who live in Ottawa are forced to speak french in order to gain employment and my sister never bothered to study french so she hates all french people. Its her dumbness. But she thinks our baby will be made fun of because of her french name. Its all so stupid.


----------



## Smudgelicious

I'm moody as hell at the moment.. families suck don't they ? I have so many issues with mine, especially my horrid pathetic sister. You remember that emai I mentioned a few weeks ago that my father sent me? still working through that load of pain and misery... 

Most of the time, I wish I didn't have to deal with them. Horrible, horrible thing to say but the grief and stress are unbearable sometimes. Times like these I wish I could crack open a nice chilled bottle of sauvignon blanc, light a fag and forget about the whole thing !!

I'll have to settle for a bag of lollies and a nap.


----------



## KitKatBit

I'm sorry to hear everyone's having these horrible family issues still :hugs: It's weird how a lot of stuff seems to be going on for us all during our pregnancies. I don't think it's just hormones making normal scenarios seem worse. Maybe it's because a pregnancy in the family can kind of stir things up? I hope things settle down for everyone soon, so we can at least have nice chilled Christmases (if fat, tired, achey and sober ones!!).

We're past 32 weeks Smudge!!! :D I started my raspberry leaf tea tablets today, which makes me feel like I'm really on the home stretch :happydance:

Good to hear from you MommyD - I hope you get some sleep soon. I'm having the same problem and have been having naps during my lunch hour to keep me going - thank goodness for home working!!!

So it's just Beanbabe who's gone AWOL now - hope she's ok x


----------



## KitKatBit

I'm so hormonal that I keep having silly niggly arguments with OH. We never normally bicker and I know it must be mostly my fault for being stroppy, but it does also seem that he's being particularly flipping irritating recently!! This evening's row culminated in him being STUPID enough to say he was fed up of me being moody - BIG MISTAKE!!!! Is he MAD??!! How did he think that was EVER going to work out well for him??!! I may be forced to actually physically injure him for that little gem!!!


----------



## VGibs

What is the raspberry leaf tea for kit?????


----------



## Smudgelicious

I was going to ask the same thing V. I think it's something to do with the uterus, like toning it or something, but I dunno. 

I'm not currently annoyed at my DH, probably because he's away at the moment. Normally that would be a good reason, but I seem to be taking all my rage out on my children.....:blush: Poor kiddies, but GOD THEY ARE ANNOYING !! Stupid eh, considering I'm just about to have another one:wacko:

Further to my MIL rant from earlier. My Dh just emailed me and said that his mother had sent him an email asking if a package had arrived from her to me. No, it has not, but why is she emailing him AT SEA, when she could jsut email me or even better, CALL ME ??? Obviously, because she's still pissy about Phoenix ! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh, snarl, bitch, moan......I am in the foulest temper this week:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I did buy a lovely little bag of Lindt choccies at the shop earlier. I'm going to lie on the couch and rip into those.....hopefully there will be some sanity and sunshine at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## mommydelux

I'm so completely freaked out now.
I've been getting period pains all day - pain emanating from my back all the way round the front. didn't think anything about it since it went away everytime.
So then i called the OB just in case. we chatted for a bit and he says it could be a bladder infection "are you feeling any cramps from your lower back to the front of your bump?" "ah, yes. and down my thighs" and he goes very quiet and then mentions it could still be a bladder infection - but he doubts it. says i must check how often they come and go and how long they last. "have you felt olive move today?" "yes - tons, but very very low down". 
"do you have a baring down sensation?" "yes - all week - yesterday it felt like i was going to wee olive out" says if the pain comes back again today - i must come in. he wants to then rule out pre-term labour at that stage. it could just be braxton hicks - but i know what that feels like. and this, this is something entirely different. :sad1:


----------



## KitKatBit

OK, don't panic MommyD :hugs: It could just be Olive getting really really low down and maybe even engaging early. Even if it is early labour, Olive should be ready enough for it not to cause big problems. It'll be ok :hugs:

How is it feeling now? xx


----------



## KitKatBit

VGibs said:


> What is the raspberry leaf tea for kit?????

It tones the uterus muscles and makes contractions more effective. It's completely natural and doesn't have any adverse side effects, but you're obviously not meant to start taking it too early (not before 32 weeks). You can either drink the tea (which I personally think tastes foul!) or take tablets. 

https://www.askbaby.com/raspberry-leaf-tea.htm

It's quite widely used now. I took it before my DD was born and the mw actually said during my labour that she couldn't understand how each of my contractions was doing so much! I hadn't told her about the rlt or anything.


----------



## mommydelux

now it's just braxton hicks - belly is rock hard. i still have that baring down sensation - like i am going to wee olive out. lower back is killing me and my sides are sore, like a dull pain. i keep going to the loo to check for any spotting/a show. been having tons of cm (sorry TMI). and my legs are swelling. all things that happened at about 36 weeks with DS - has been happening since the end of week 29 now. although doctor has said olive looks set to come a bit earlier like anywhere from 15 Jan - it can't come this early. 
walking and concerntrated breathing takes soothes the cramps. 
active labour cramps don't feel like this either - but i was in early labour for about 2 days and i didn't know it with DS. all i did was walk a little when the cramps came and it was ok. 

my last appointment about 6 weeks ago he told me judging from the scan - olive is getting ready to engage soon - which i think happened last week. had excrutiating pain down south. not dull period like cramping - it was total ouch kind of pain. Olives movements have also been super super low since then. also - i've been leaking a little bit - but not enough to warrant even a panty-liner. and i can never tell what the leaking is. I know what my water breaking feels like - but no idea what leaking is. as long as olive is moving - right? 

32 weeks is not a trainsmash for birth - but i'd like olive to bake a little more if it's safe.


----------



## KitKatBit

It does sound like things are gearing up to a degree, but hopefully it just means you'll be a bit early like the doc said originally, rather than that labour is actually imminent.

Drinking lots of water is meant to help I think, as it reduces the concentration of oxytocin. There are other things they can do to stop labour too if it does start, so hopefully you can keep Olive cooking x


----------



## Smudgelicious

I hope Olive stays in a little longer ! Like you and Kit said, 32 is not disastrous, the odds are waaaaayyyy in your favour. 

I haven't had cramps per se, but I do have very low pain. In fact i woke up with it this morning. It feels like my cervix is twanging - does that makes sense ? It's not unbearable, but its uncomfortable. Bearing down eases it, as does getting up and moving around. I'm not overly concerned about it, think I'll bring it up at my next appt though. Cramps would certainly worry me a bit too though, at least your Dr is on top of it and not ignoring you as so many Docs seem to be doing ! 15 Jan makes you 36 weeks, so thats perfect - early yes, but pretty much fully cooked - how exciting !

I had less than 4 hours sleep last night, I'm so damn uncomfortable. I've got so much stuff to do today, I had to get up and get going. It's going to be a loooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy...


----------



## VGibs

OH NO....someone get the water boiling and start tearing up some sheets!!!!!!!! hahaha Just kidding...I keep thinking IM having braxton hicks but Im not sure so I guess I will know when I have one. Just feels like a mild period cramp and then fades off. I wonder if labor will takes ages like my first one did or if I can expect a quickier one because it is my second labor.


----------



## KitKatBit

My first one took 42 hours from start to finish, partly because she was back to back, but the mw I spoke to when I did my tour of the maternity unit I'm hoping to labour in this time said that second babies often come SO quickly that she wants me to ring them and come in AS SOON as I start contractions. She says it takes 40 mins to fill the birthing pool and it'll take me 30 mins to get there, so she doesn't want to risk me having it in the car!! I didn't realise that second labours were so often that quick!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well I have a crotch full of agony right now ! TMI, I know, but man it's bad tonight. That and my lower back and hips are just excruciating. After todays pain and what MommyD was talking about, I've been reading and I think baby has dropped. I seem to have less bump at the top and there is so much pressure on my cervix and vj. 

If he has dropped, that doesn't necessarily mean labour is going to start soon does it ? I actually don't know much about this because my last 2 were c sections.


----------



## KitKatBit

Coincidentally I'm feeling a bit the same. I don't have much experience of this either, because DD was breech, so never dropped or engaged. I'm hoping that all this pain and different feelings from last time means that when I have my next check the mw will say Button's head down.

I don't think it means anything's imminent necessarily though as you say. At least it means our ribs, lungs and stomach might get a break!

I hope things have calmed down a bit today MommyD?


----------



## VGibs

So I come home from my walk this afternoon and I get this lovely message on FB....

Meg Cook December 10 at 3:34pm Report
That's funny. It's funny because I'm catching you in a lie. I've always known you were a liar but now I have proof. A year ago when I was trying to find a home for my cat you messaged me and told me you would take him. Then the day you were supposed to pick him up you messaged me again and said you couldn't. The reason? Your ex had bought a kitten for your daughter and your landlord didn't want you to have 2 cats in your place. Now you say YOU got the kitten from Kijiji. I don't know what's more upsetting - the fact that you lied or the fact that you used your ex and your daughter in the lie. How does it feel? 
But I'm sure you're going to tell some other lie to try and cover your ass. Or, you can be a coward and delete me which I would totally be fine with because I have no use for people who lie. 


Nice eh? Said kitten that my ex got us had to be put down after it was hit by a car. Aren't people just so nice this time of year???


----------



## Smudgelicious

Wow, somebody has a grudge ! 

'The best revenge is living well' - which is what I tell myself whenever somebody tries to bring me down or I even suspect thats what they're trying ! That the downside of FB and one of the things I hate about it. It can expose you TOO much sometimes, even if it's just something innocent that you posted - everything you post is there to be interpreted by everyone. 

I had a better day today. Baby spent yesterday and most of last night moving non-stop. Today he's been a bit quiet, but I've been on the go a bit. I just want to be done !


----------



## Smudgelicious

Wonder how Smiler is ? Hope you're ok !!


----------



## Smiler79

HI girls 

Yes I am ok. stupid pc would not let me open bnb for the last few days.

I only have one more week at work which is a releive as getting really tiresd now. Having quite a lot of strong braxton hicks too and everything seems swollen, particularly my hands. Am seeing midwife tomoroow so will have a long chat with her.

I would not mind Bob coming a bit early but not til after Christmas as hubby's birthday is 19th Decemeber and mine is 22nd deceember so dont want another christmas birhtday!!!!

I am also having the preiod like pains! ISnt it weird that we all seem to be having the same type of symptoms at the same time.!!!


Anyway must dash as about to head to mothercare to pay final installment on pushchair so that it can be delivered after christmas !!!

Love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## VGibs

So I just spent a wonderful night at the fabulous Chateau Laurier in Ottawa. It is the fanciest hotel in all of ONtario! My whole bathroom was made of marble! We went out for supper last night and I was waiting in line for the buffet and I had the weirdest pain ever. Like right on my pubic bone. Felt like it snapped or something. And then I had to walk five city blocks back to the hotel uphill. Today it is very very sore were the pain was. I wonder if I hurt something? eek!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Maybe baby dropped V? I'm always getting some weird thing happening, or strange pain. It doesn't help my paranoia.

Speaking of which, baby has gone quiet again. Last week he had some of the most active days ever, but this weekend, he's so quiet I'm worried again. I should get the doppler out, but I can't stand thinking what if ??
Argh, why does it have to be so scary ?

Glad to hear you're ok, Smiler !


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi everyone,

glad you're ok Smiler. Hurrah for stopping work soon and the pushchair coming! I hope your mw can help, or at least put your mind at rest. Probably stopping work will help lots.

My pushchair is coming this week and the nursery furniture has just been delivered!! OH finished the decorating at the weekend, so it's finally all coming together :D

Have you tried the doppler yet Smudge? I'm sure everything's fine, but I know it's scary taking the plunge and finding out for sure. I'm not sure of the time difference, but I'll be online for a bit now if you need any moral support xxx Oh also, I resorted to using crutches over the weekend so that I could do some Christmas shopping and they made a HUGE difference to the SPD. The physio recommended them weeks ago, but I didn't want to use them, but I HAD to get some things done so didn't have much choice and I was stunned by how much they helped. Normally if I was on my feet even a quarter as much as that I'd be in so much pain and unable to walk by the evening, but I really wasn't too bad. I highly recommend trying them!


----------



## VGibs

Well I did it ladies. I started to pack my hospital bag. Bought some snazzy new slippers and everything. My beautiful black and shiny Betsy Johnson is waiting patiently on my bed for the rest of my who haw to get in there and then I am ready to go. Kind of...we still have to finish the babies room in the new house and paint it and get moved in there and now get my car fixed and get new appliances and get Xmas done with.... *mind blows up* Yup...my brain exploded...time for candy


----------



## Smudgelicious

Thanks Kit.:hugs:

I got on the doppler about 2am this morning (insomnia anyone ?) and there he was, bopping away. Though I do have a new paranoia. His heartbeat seems to go up and down a lot. I looked it up and it seems to be normal, but I definitely have to ask the doc about this. I had my fetal echo and it was 100% perfect, so thats reassuring. He's had some very wriggly moments today as well. But as soon as that thought pops into my head, I instantly convince myself somethings gone wrong..:wacko:

Yay for hospital bags ! I've thought about it, but thats it. I have bought a few new jammie pants and I got new Uggs for my birthday. I don't think I'll pack till after Christmas though, it's kind of scary. 

I've had a slack day today. I fell asleep at 5am, woke up at 7 and as soon as the kids went to school, I went back to sleep. I kept waking up, but didn't get up until 1pm ! I feel really lazy, but thats how my sleeping is at the moment. It usually happens when my husband is away, he gets back Friday.


----------



## VGibs

Smudge - I noticed the same thing with the heartheart *my daughter says it is a heartheart instead of heartbeat* fluctuating a lot. My midwife said it was totally normal as the bubs is moving a lot inside of there and the angle the doppler is pointing has something to do with it. Also something about when bubs breaths in the amniotic fluid it makes the heart sound "foggy" for a moment *her words excactly.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Thats like what I read when I googled stuff about fetal heart rate changes and dopplers and stuff. I know it's normal, but still ! 

I just looked at my calendar and realised that tomorrow is my first NST. At 10.45am. Kind of looking forward to it, it means I'm well and truly on the path to delivery now !


----------



## Smiler79

HI girls.

Went to see midwife yesterday and she said Bob is 3/5 engaged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not a good day today though as one of my tooth fillings came out last night so am waiting for emergency dental line to open this morning so that i can try and get an appointment. It is my own fault really as tooth has been giving me jip for last few weeks but i was hoping it would be ok til after Bob arrived as I am scared of having anything done while pregnant.


----------



## mommydelux

Smiler - i had a filling replaced while i was preggers - they just remove the adrenalin from the dental anaestethic because it increase your heart rate, and being preggers we already have an increased heart rate pumping tons of blood - so we don't need that adrenalin as a catalyst ;-)

My mucus plug started coming down this morning. with a spot of blood (i think). been googling it ever since. have read that the plug can regenerate and a spot of blood could be a "show". started losing plug at about 36 weeks with DS and birth was about 1 1/2 weeks later. Olive is rather active these past few days - but not much this morning, which is odd since this is the time he/she is MOST active. 
I dunno what to think anymore. with cramps last week, plugs this week... I'm so geared up for a LOOOONNNGGGGG appointment with my OB just now.

i haven't packed my bag yet. i went and got PJ's and maternity sanitary towels. but that's about it. I initially went on sunday to go sort my bag out with things i needed but ended up buying a really cool dressing mirror.


----------



## VGibs

HOly cow! We really are having these babies soon! I am seriously taking bets on being the last one of the cautious club to give birth though haha.


----------



## KitKatBit

I don't think I can bring myself to pack my bag until after Christmas. Over the last few days it's suddenly dawned on me that I really am having another baby in a few weeks time and I'm not sure I'm _quite_ mentally prepared yet! I'm really really excited of course and in some ways (SPD, etc) looking forward to not being preg anymore, but still...

I'm glad everything seems ok Smudge, although I know nothing will quite put your mind at rest until you have your baby in your arms. I think you're doing amazingly well considering!

My word - it sounds like MommyD and Smiler are well on the way already then! How exciting!! I've got an antenatal check next week, but only with the mw so I don't know how much she'll be able to tell me. If she can't confidently tell Button's position I'll be sent for a scan though, to make sure he/she isn't breech again.


----------



## Beanbabe

Hello strangers. 

Well I can see everyone is very busy!! Haven't been online recently. Have been feeling a bit down and although I'm super excited about this baby I cant help thinking a lot about Matthew and how this should have been his first christmas. Also its comin up to the anniversary of my brothers death who died when he was only 21 and things are just a bit hard atm. 

Anyway on a positive note I can see that you are all heading in the right direction for delivery of these babies. 

Smiler 3/5 is good - my son was 4/5 the day I was induced so bob is doing great being so far down already. hope you got the tooth sorted.

Mommyd hope your apt went well. It seems that your little one is showing signs of wanting out. Hope he or she stays put for another while for you. 
KKB is right tho - lots and lots of fluids will help. when I was in hospital with possible preterm labour the treatment was fluids and steriods for baby's lungs. 

KKB thanks for asking about me. hope you are well and button is right way down!

Smudge - take the lazy days while you can. I had one of those today - got up and sent the kids to school, got some breakfast and went back to bed and dozed/slept till lunch time when I got up had my lunch and collected the kids. Like you I feel lazy but my oh keeps reminding me the most important thing is that the baby is happy. 

V- bet you will be away b4 me. 

I had my 32 week scan yesterday. baby looking very happy. got myself a thumb sucker lol. doctor very happy with baby. baby gave us a wee thumbs up when scan was being done. like to think it was a little sign that everything is ok.


----------



## Smudgelicious

don't know why they call it a NON STRESS test. It was horrifically stressful ! 

First of all, in the ultrasound, the tech said that the cord is around his neck. She had to keep reassuring me that it's ok and it's not a reason to worry, but of course I am.

Then they had a lot of trouble getting his heart rate on the monitor. It took ages and then they said he wasn't reacting so they 'buzzed' him. They ended up buzzing him 3 times before they were happy with the results. The nurse was talking about sending me over to the hospital if things didn't get better. I was a wreck. When I was in labor with my son, I had a fetal monitor on and they thought it kept malfunctioning, but it wasn't. It was his extreme distress that was causing all the problems, yet noone realised until too late. Even though that WASN"T the case today, I felt like I was reliving it. In the end though, my doctor was happy with everything and baby has been kicking me all day.

Gotta go back and do it all again on Friday and then next week, and then the week after that etc.....


----------



## VGibs

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so fed up with useless doctors these days! ERGH! So when they test again will that give you a better idea of when you can have him??


----------



## Smudgelicious

No, these are just the NSTs to make sure he's chugging along ok. Dr said he'll do an amnio (!) at 37 weeks to check for lung maturity and then slice and dice not long after that. So, barring something going wrong and needing to have him out earlier, I'm guessing I'm about 5 weeks away. Which seems like FOREVER, but get this..........................................................................................................










thats only 35 days ! :saywhat:


I have to have the NSTs twice a week until then. Fingers crossed they go better than today.


----------



## mommydelux

holy [email protected] smudge! sounds like you had a day you'd rather not want to relive any time soon!!

so i went to OB yesterday - while scanning - he says, my cervix is shut closed - YAY - the plug must have just come away, but it should regenerate. the cramps - he can't explain, says it could be baby dropping. then he scans me and we watch as olive turns from head down engaged position to EXTENDED BREECH! and now, now i have to go back @ 36 weeks to see if he/she has turned. if not - it's slice and dice (as smudge put it) at 37 weeks. OB says he can't risk me going into labour before my due date and baby hasn't turned. The cord will wrap around the neck and then i stopped listening :-( he says if my water breaks or contractions come before my 36 week appointment - to go straight to labour and delivery immediately and so they can check position. if baby has turned they won't stop labour. if olive hasn't turned they're cutting.
I don't mind the c-section - really - as long as olive is ok. the part about the cord and survival rate and risks of baby coming out bum first freaks me out. Also - if the torso comes out first there's a chance of baby being brain damaged.

WHAT MORE DOES THIS YEAR WANT TO PILE ON ME??????


----------



## Smudgelicious

MommyD ! What an appointment ! What else is going to happen to us girls ?? 

The cord thing is really scary. I've been googling and it appears to be pretty common, but I can't stop thinking the words 'cord accident'. Cord around the neck just sounds like impending disaster, doesn't it ?

I wish I could offer you (and me !) some reassurance, but the only thing I can say is, don't fear the c section ! I've done it both ways, and I found the c section much better than natural. The pain is minimal and the recovery is a lot quicker than you'd think. Out of everything, I think the surgery worries me the least. Actually, my doc is also a plastic surgeon (this IS California after all) and he says he stitches differently than other doctors. Its not a tummy tuck per se but he tries to correct some of the damage done by having a c. This will be my 3rd, so I was happy to hear that !


----------



## mommydelux

smudge - send your doctor to me on loan please man!! i've seen my OB's stitch work - it's not too bad. actually it's hardly visible on a friend of mine.

but yes - i agree with you - the cord thing is totally unnerving. and i must admit - i'm a little anxious about a c-section, it can't really be that bad, right? many women have done it and come through it unscathed. and the more i think about it the more i'm ok with it. i just want my baby to be ok. to be crying when he/she comes out. and to be ok.
i've actually never been this terrified before :-(


----------



## Smudgelicious

Exactly. They aren't bad at all. I've had 2 and I'm about to have a 3rd and I'm not particularly worried. I'm also allergic to morphone so my painkilling options are limited post surgery, but its never been a problem.

The cord thing makes me grateful for having so many doc appts (2-3/week from now on) because they will watch it very closely. I can really only freak out for 3 days max between appointments and I have my doppler. AND I'm not averse to giving my stomach a sharp nudge or 2 to get baby moving.

God, I just want my baby here, screaming, breathing, pooping and ALIVE.


----------



## VGibs

My mother calls me yesterday to read me some stupid article that she found online that said frequent hiccups can mean fetal distress. I told her that bubs gets hiccups every couple of days and not every couple hours and to never call me with news that will make me worry AGAIN! Why does everyone want us to worry so much? ERGH


----------



## mommydelux

if that was the case - olive should be a distress ball and not a baby right now 
he/she gets hiccups OFTEN.


----------



## VGibs

My mom thinks that every article she reads online is reliable.....ummmm NOT


----------



## Smudgelicious

As if this isn't bloody stressful enough.

My mum said to me way back at about week 14 that I was silly to be anxious and that if i was anxious then I had a problem. WTH ? Why would I be anxious ? Perhaps because I've just had a miscarriage ? Or maybe because I've had one of my babies die before ? Hmm, do you think that might make me just a little worried ? Like I said last week, families suck.

Has anyone ever met someone who was, for want of a better description, competitive about pregnancy ? I'm not talking about the weight gain stuff etc, but just the mere fact of being pregnant ? I've two acquaintances. I don't see them much but we are FB friends. I announced my pregnancy back in August and they both said congrats. And ever since then, they've basically ignored me. Both announced pregnancies later on so one is about 25 weeks and the other is about 17 weeks. I don't know if it's my overly active imagination but it seem as though they (they don't know each other) both got shitty as soon as I said I was pregnant. Is it because I'm way ahead ? One's having her first, the other her third. Is this because I'm having my fourth ? It's weird, I 've never come across this before. 


I am so moody and fed up with it all today, can you tell ???:winkwink:


----------



## VGibs

Well besides my SIL from hell I have a few friends who have been like that. It got worse after I got engaged as well. I am not a competitive person at all! I would rather back away then compete so it always shocks me when people start getting like that. I actually had one person say to me "Why on earth would you think you are ready to have another baby?" Like how dare I become pregnant???? I then found out that she had been trying for 6 months and nothing was working for her. I also lost my best friend due to this pregnancy. We were very very very close and when she found out I was pregnant she insulted me and insulted my OH and went on and on about how I was too "naiive and stupid" to be pregnant she also told me that I reminded her of her boyfriends 18 year old daughter who had 4 abortions and gave one baby away for adoption....I never spoke to her again ever. I still think to this day she was jealous of the fact that she would never have another baby.


----------



## Smudgelicious

I think it's really strange. It's not like I did anything deliberately to steal anybodys thunder. And it's not like they invented the condition, I don't get it. I can understand maybe someone with fertility issues being jealous, but the nastiness and so forth really confuses me.

Anyway, here's TMI.......I keep having diarrhea. And back and front aches. Everytime it happens I'm convinced I'm going into labour. I wish I was frankly...but nada so far. Anyone else having this ? Is so revolting and annoying !


----------



## VGibs

Well smudge...thats one symptom you can count me in for as well. I find I have like two days with nothing and then one day where I can not be close enough to the loo. The midwife said it had something to do with the fish oil I am taking and the fact I am on iron now too.


----------



## VGibs

OMG what a night I am having! My car has decided that it does not want to have any heat. So I have been house bound for the passed few days. Well my Dad bought the part he thought would fix it, well it turned out that was not the issue at all. So now I am looking at dropping a fortune to get my crappy car fixed. So we finally get home and I put my daughter to bed, me and OH are cuddling up in bed to watch tv and she comes flying out of her room with blood POURING down her face. She got a really really bad nosebleed and we spent the next 45 minutes trying to get that to clot. Then we get it stopped and she sneezed....out comes the clot and a ton more blood...all over my pretty cream colored sheets. So I finally get that stopped and cleaned up. And I go to take off my socks...and that weird pubic bone pain I had a few days ago hits me like an axe. I kind of fell forward on my bed and scared my OH half to death. So now I am sitting on a heating pad wrapped ever so lovely around my lady parts trying to calm the ache. Well as I am sitting here my OH comes into the room and caught site of the bloody wads of kleenex in the trash and gagged. Big time gagged. I heard him gag....and I ran off to the toilet. Proceeded to get so sick that I saw stars! Like I have an empty stomach and the retching made me see bloack and glittery dots in my eyes. I get up to rinse my mouth and all of the blood vessels in my face have popped. I look like I have been beaten badly, or like I have a weird rash all over my face. And the vessels in my eyes have all popped. This would not bother me too much...except...we have family pictures tomorrow night with a really good photographer who we have been on a list for for almost 6 months. So needless to say.......I WANT A GLASS OF BLEEPING EFFIN WINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VGibs

My midwife just told me I preobably have SPD too....sucks to be joining that club as well!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Aaahh, it never rains but it pours ! Sorry your having a rough time V. That sucks about the SPD, welcome to the PAIN club. 

Mine is particularly irritating today. I got out of my car to go into the library, I'd taken about 10 steps and it felt like something snapped in my groin. I stopped and grabbed myself:blush: which must have looked just lovely to passersby - a very pregnant women who stops and grabs her crotch.... But it stopped pretty quickly, but I had to waddle for the rest of the day.

I've got my next NST tomorrow morning and a growth scan. I don't know if it's possible but I hope that cord has moved. 

How's everyone doing ?


----------



## VGibs

hahaha Funny how my baby gaga ticker chenges to THAT!


----------



## Smudgelicious

I love the name you've chosen ! It's so pretty.

We have NO idea what to call this one. At this rate, he'll leave hospital nameless. I had my second NST today and a growth scan. Baby is very well and happy, but still has that damn cord around his neck. The NST was much better, only required a glass of cold water to wake him up and then it was party time..

My husband came home today !! I've been looking forward to this since he left, but now I'm in a phenomenally bad mood and can't enjoy it..stupid hormones.


----------



## VGibs

Yay for hubby...booo for bad mood. My stupid OH had me up most of the night snoring! I just want to smack him in the face and punch his stupid snoring nose! Then he looks at me like I am the bad guy when I start typing on the computer.


----------



## VGibs

Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!! Why did i watch a birthing video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Heh heh ! I'm having a c section and even then I won't watch one !!

I'm lying on the couch having stuffed myself full of gingerbread and just had a contraction. Not terribly painful, but lasted about 20 secs ! I know it was BH, but I kind of wish it wasn't. Doctors appt tomorrow and another NST. This is going so fast !


----------



## Smiler79

Hey girls. Cant believe that I will be 35 weeks tomorrow!!!! Only 5 weeks to go. Started washing baby's clothes today and getting my bag ready!! I know it is a bit early but I am paranoid that I am going to go into labour early and wont be ready!!

Bob really is not very happy with me at the moment! I am ill yet again woth a chest, sinus and throat infection. :-( If I am not sneezing then i am coughing up a lung and every time i cough or sneeze Bob gives me a good kick as if to say Mummy I dont like it!!

I am also having quite a lot of braxton hicks. If I can just get to next week ( and past Christmas weekend) then I dont mind if Bob decides to put in an appearance slightly early as I am desperate to meet him/her and am now very fed up woth being pregnant!!!

Anyway enough about me. How is everyone else doing? Are we all looking forward to Christmas?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VGibs

Well I had Christmas at my in laws last night. They bought me stuff for the baby which is nice. It also solidified my obvious posistion in the family. I am the baby maker because I dont deserve a present for myself. Just the baby. Its not about the presents really. Its about feeling like you are a part of something. I had never felt so left out. I was dissappointed as well because they bought a ton of stuff for the baby and then spent maybe $20 on my daughter. She wasnt upset though because my SIL got her a ton of candy and I dont really allow her candy so she was pumped about that. Added to the fact that they smoked all night long right at the table with me and my daughter who is very sensitive to smoke and has major athsma issues when smoke is around her. I just spent the whole night kind of making nice and trying not to cough up a lung. SIL only ran away once crying when we were opening the baby stuff. I feel bad for my MIL because she is so excited for the baby and our new house but everytime she brings it up SIL goes "Ok can we PLEASE talk about anything else!" like we are intentionally hurting her by discussing our lives.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Lots of news here....

But first, woohoo Smiler ! So close, its almost unbelievable isn't it ? I'm starting to feel like I'm definitely going to have this baby, if you get what I mean....like it's really real....:wacko:

Sorry to hear about Christmas with the inlaws V. Is that the same pyscho SIL ? 

Well, I spent yesterday in hospital. I woke up at 6 am with what I thought was really bad gallbladder pain. It got progressively worse until 10a when it spread to my left arm, jaw and chest and I thought I was having a heart attack. I was crying and moaning on the bed and I couldn't stop writhing around, the pain was excruciating. My husband called the paramedics and they carted me off to hospital where I spent the day having ekgs, blood tests, ultrasounds etc ! My gallbladder looks ok, enlarged but no stones or anything. They're pretty sure I didn't have a heart attack, so thats good. They moved me over to the maternity hospital and I had an NST there and the baby is FINE. It definitely wasn't any type of labour pain- they kept asking me if it was, but it never fet remotely like that, it was in my back and chest. They let me go home eventually. My doc wants me to keep taking Zantac and keep having my NSTs. I'm going into hospital on Christmas Eve for another one and also to have a steroid shot -eek ! 

I actually had a doc appointment the day before all this drama and the best thing about it was....................................................................





















finding out my c section date !!!!!!!! Finally !!! 

I'm going in for an amnio on Jan 21st in the morning. If it's all good, then baby will be born that afternoon !!!! That is only 29 days away, which feels like forever, but it's only 29 DAYS !!! 

sorry for the raving lunacy, can you tell I'm excited ? I cannot wait to meet my boy and for all this discomfort and anxiety to end !!

So thats my news girls. It's 6am here and I've been awake for a few hours, so I'm going to try and snooze before I have to get up for real.:flower:


----------



## VGibs

29 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy liftin! And ya it is same crazy SIL. So I am going to offcially start saying that I will be the last of the club to have their baby! haha I can feel it in my bones...or should I say uterus???


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi everyone! Nice to hear all your news :) I'm glad all the baby's are doing well, even if we're all suffering for it in various ways LOL! That's VERY exciting Smudge about your date!!! :happydance: Scary about your pains though! I'm glad they didn't find anything bad. Maybe the baby was pressing on a nerve or something random like that?

I hope you're feeling a bit better Bean :hugs: and I hope Olive turns back again soon MommyD. At least it looks like Olive's going to hang in there a bit longer than you were thinking at one point.

I had my mw appointment yesterday and she "thinks" Button is head down, so that's a bit of a relief. I wish she could have said for definite, but I'm having a scan at 37 weeks to check for sure. The travel system arrived yesterday :happydance: I'm so pleased with it and have been having so much fun playing with it!! :D The nursery furniture arrived too, so all of a sudden things are getting sorted :)

5+6 to go for me!!! I'm jealous of all of you who are due before me - every day is seeming very long!!


----------



## VGibs

This SPD stuff is for the freakin birds! How the hell do you guys deal with crazy ass pain?????????????? I feel like screaming!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Yeah, SPD sucks big time. To be honest, I'm so used to being in constant, constant pain that it's going to be a shock to get up one day and be able to walk properly ! 

Kit, we are at practically the same place bar a matter of hours ! Any of us could go any time now and I don't think they'd stop labour now....oh God it's just too exciting ! 

I've got my pram out and it's in the dining room. I practise wheeling it around the place and it's sooooooo cool (and weird). 

I finally got to check out the whole hospital and it looks great. Rooms are assigned on a first come, first serve basis (either twin share suite sort of things or singles). I hope I get a single. My husband is going to stay with me for most of the time. When I was walking around, all I wanted was to be in there and have my baby. It was hard to leave.

Well tomorrow is Christmas Eve. I don't know about you girls, but Christmas was always a milestone in this pregnancy. As in, once we make it past Christmas, its all about baby time. So unless something happens in the next 48 hours, we've made it !


----------



## KitKatBit

It's Christmas Eve!!! Like Smudge says - Christmas has always been that far off milestone in our pregnancies - when we make it that far it's practically time!!! :happydance:


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls 

Just wanted to wish everyone a merry christmas as atmy parents tomorrow so probably wont get a chance to log on here!!

I know what you all mean about Christmas being a milestone as it means our babies are all so close!!

I hope you all have a great christmas and cant wait to start counting down to our babies arrivals in the new year!!! I wonder who will be first ?!?!??!?!?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beanbabe

Just wanted to wish all you girls a lovely christmas. 

In just a week we will be having our babies "this year". :thumbup:


----------



## Beanbabe

Sorry but just saw my ticker - 46 days OMG. 

Does it sound silly to say I didnt actually realise it was that close. :dohh:

Lots of christmas wishes to all


----------



## Smudgelicious

It's not quite Christmas here yet but...

MERRY CHRISTMAS CAUTIOUS CLUB !!!!!!​

Just back from the hospital. Had my NST which was excellent and then my first steroid shot - a bit ouchy, but otherwise good. 28 days today !!! I was sitting there waiting to go in for my test and said to my husband, '4 weeks today we will be HERE and baby will be too or very close !!' Still can't wrap my head around it.

I hope everyone has a lovely Christmas !! 

(and then the baby race is ON !!)


----------



## VGibs

Merry HOHO my Cautious Sistas!  

Oh heck ya after a sober New Years I am ready to get this baby race started!


----------



## KitKatBit

HAPPY CHRISTMAS fellow Cautious Clubbers!!! :D

Have a great day and I'll see you at the start line afterwards!!

P.S. Guess who couldn't sleep again?!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well girls, Im writing to you from my hospital bed! I started getting really bad pain in my lower back and thighs last night, had a terrible nights sleep and was up at 4am in agony. Didn't think it was labour, but I couldn't do ANYTHING to ease it. Eventualyy, I gave in and came in to L &D triage at 10am. Lo and behold, I'm having contractions ! I've been here since then. I'm now in a labour room because despite meds they couldn't stop the contractions. The nurse checked my crvix and it's opening slowly, and she saw a bloody show.....holy crap ! So they're monitoring mr now and seeing if things will stop or whether I'm having my baby tonight. 

So that's been my Christmas Day! Still can't believe I'm here !


----------



## VGibs

HOLY CRAP SMUDGE! I DIDNT THINK YOU WOULD TAKE THE BABY RACE THAT SERIOUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do they think the other pain you had brought on labor?????????????


----------



## Smudgelicious

I don't know about the other pain - husband has been googling and thinks it was a clue, who knows ?

I'm still here. I've had some Fentanyl which was fabulous and they finally let me eat (it had been over 24 hours). I'm nit really in pain now and I think things may have stopped for now. I kind of hope nit, I've gotten very excited about meeting baby sooner rather than later ! 

Oh well, it's now 12:15am and all is quiet. Wonder what tomorrow will bring ?


----------



## Smiler79

Oh my GOd Smudge!!! HOw exciting!! IAm going ot be on here all the time now checking up on you! When I said I wondered who was going to be first I didnt think it would be for a few weeks yet!!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

I'm going home ! I'm not that thrilledbut at the same time, I was nervous about baby coming. My contractions slowed during the night so because my cervix stopped moving, he thinks I can leave. I'm basically on eggshells now......I'm a little worried about walking around after so long in bed that it may trigger labour again! 

So no smudge baby today, but doubtful it will be much longer !!!!!


----------



## KitKatBit

OMG Smudge :shock:

That must be the oddest Christmas day you've ever had!! It must be hard having to get your head around baby arriving any time now and then find out you actually have to carry on waiting. At least baby gets a bit more time to grow and you have a bit longer to mentally prepare. It's feet up and legs crossed for you then!! I wonder if you'll make it to 2011 or not??

I'm completely crippled. Can literally hardly walk. 5 weeks to go!!


----------



## VGibs

My ticker says 1 month....thank friggin god! I am getting an iphone today hopefully! The main reason I want one....they have a "contraction" app. That lets you time your contractions. HAHAHAHA Yup...im offically insane.


----------



## Smudgelicious

I LOVE my iPhone. I seriously don't know how I survived without one, sad eh ?

I've been in a weird limbo land since I got out of hospital. I'm supposed to be on bedrest, but I cannot stay in bed all day. So i've been doing bits and pieces.....going to Babies r Us and spending $$$$ on frivolous things mostly. I feel fuzzzy and vague too..... like nothings really real. I'm definitely in the baby mindset now, I want him here!!

I had an NST today, no contractions :( I've been feeling a lot of BH and very pinchy and crampy though. I'm so close to the finish and I got a little taste of it....I'm not going to be able to focus on anything now until I get this baby out. The cord is STILL around his neck which doesn't make me feel any better ! I'm getting increasingly nervous and reminded of my other sons birth too :(

Not a cheery post girls... 24 days MAX until this is over !


----------



## Smudgelicious

MommyD and Bean.. hope you're doing well !


----------



## Beanbabe

Smudge what a journey you are having. What a horrrible limbo situation. Its bad enough just waiting for d-day but thinking you were there and then having that taken away must be torture. I suppose on the positive side every day baby is in there is a bonus but im sure the cord thing is driving you mad. Its my worst fear.

I am currently sitting up with my son who is sick. He took a temperature today and this evening it was 40 c so have to stay up even tho he is sound asleep in the bed beside me. OH has been up till now and I have been sleeping (just in case you girlies think he's a lazy usless shite, making me do it)

So excited today - my sister is going in for an elective c-section so Im going to be an auntie today :happydance: I have an antenatal apt this afternoon so hoping to see the arrival when Im there.


----------



## VGibs

Well not too many cheery things from me these days either! I went to see the midwife yesterday and she informed me that she will be away for my due date. Which annoyed me greatly because now I have to have one of the other 2 midwives. Not that they are bad folks but I have talked everything over with her ya know and now I have to go over everything with the other lady. Its frustrating. Then she took babies heartrate and it was really high. It started to slow down as she was monitoring it but it made me very nervous. Then when we got home for some reason my heart was pounding and stayed that way all night. My mom who used to be a nurse told me how to check my blood pressure and measure my heart rate so I kept an eye on it all night but it was pretty darn nerve wracking.


----------



## Beanbabe

v - i hope you are feeling beter today. :hugs:

My sister had a very healthy baby boy weighing in at 8lb 13oz. He is totally gorgeous.

AFM - baby is breech :growlmad:. still has time to turn so hoping that it will cos if i have to have a section I dont think I could have an epidural. It has been head down for weeks and weeks now and has turned sometime in the last week. still its healthy and so am I so shouldn't complain too much. 

Smudge - how you doing.


----------



## VGibs

tHIS IS THE WONDERFUL PICTURE MY DAUGHTER TOOK OF MY GIANTNESS! HAHA Damn new keyboard...


----------



## Smudgelicious

Great Photo V ! You look fabulous ! Did she take it with an iphone ? I take heaps of pics with my phone but have no idea how to upload to BnB. 

My husband did a plaster cast of my belly last night. It looks great, actually. I'm surprised I like it so much, its all HUGE boobs and belly. I'm going to decoupage it and hang it in the nursery, when I get back to Australia.

Congrats Aunty Bean ! Really don't worry about a possible caesar/epidural. I've had 3 epis and 2 caesars and they are FINE. The idea is way more scary than the reality.

As for me, I'm a moody bitch from hell right now. I've got this funky, angry, irritated, anxious sensation that I can't shake. I really want labour to start again, I'm analysing every twinge and cramp now. The idea of waiting another 3 weeks is torture ! Silly, considering up until my little Xmas episode I was quite happy to wait.


----------



## KitKatBit

Hope you're feeling better V - you're certainly looking great! I can't upload any pics at the moment, because work have put this encryption software on my laptop and I haven't yet figured out how to get round it so I can plug things into it again without them needing to be encrypted too. V annoying!!

I'm sorry you're feeling so [email protected] Smudge :hugs: I'm starting to feel similarly frustrated and I haven't even had the false start, so I can imagine it must be awful. The cord thing must be such a worry too. At least they're aware of it and can keep an extra careful eye on what's happening with it.

I'm just so sick of not being able to walk, or sit, or sleep, or basically do ANYTHING! and of worrying about which way up Button is. I'm sure he turned breech the day before yesterday - all the kicks started being at the bottom again. Everyone keeps telling me to chill about it and it'll be fine etc etc, but that's what they said with DD and she stayed breech! What if there's something about my shape in there that makes them prefer it the wrong way round?? GOd, listen to me moaning on again - just ignore me!!

Have you had any luck getting baby to turn Bean? Congratulations on becoming an Auntie btw!! :D

I hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## VGibs

4 WEEKS TODAY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I started my Evening primrose oil last night....however, I did not realize it had to go *ahem* IN the cha cha. So my OH comes marchin into the bedroom just as I got my drawers down and goes "What the hell are you doing????" Kind of tough explaning that to him! hahaha


----------



## Smiler79

Hey girls

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy new year!! I know we will all be celebrating at different times. But just think when tomorrow arrives we can all say we are having our babies this year!! Some of us can say this month!!

I cannot believe that after all the worry and heartache that we have all been through that we are all o close to holding our little ones! I only have 26 days left as long a baby does not decide to keep me waiting!!


----------



## Beanbabe

happy new year everyone (albeit a bit late)!

Oh smudge the thot of an epi makes me want to cry. I am really really terrified of them and when i said it to Doc the other day she kinda laughed and said oh dont worry. Thing is i dont think she gets how bad my phobia of them really is. One night when I was about 5 months I was in bed and out of nowhere I started saying to oh dont let them give me an epidural and got my self into a real panic about it. He totally gets it and should I get to deliver naturally he will hold my corner about not getting one. 

I think baby moved yesterday but i think it just moved into a more comfortable breech position cos Im still feeling movements really low down. KKB I get how your feeling about baby's position cos im there with you. I just keep reminding myself there is still time.

Off now to my sisters for the baby's homecoming. Feels a bit weird that she is not pregnant now and I am.


----------



## VGibs

An epidural gives me the willies too! Im just terrified of them! 

On another note...I actually just googled "how to induce labor". Ya Im starting to get pretty desperate.


----------



## Beanbabe

VGibs said:


> An epidural gives me the willies too! Im just terrified of them!
> 
> On another note...I actually just googled "how to induce labor". Ya Im starting to get pretty desperate.


Did you see the tip on taking the :spermy: down the hatch lol

Just how desperate are you ????:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## VGibs

Hahahaha no I didn't see that one! Did a man write it? Lol


----------



## Smudgelicious

Crap, crap, crap ! I just posted a really long reply and it disappeared ! 

I saw the bit about swallowing spermies and I"M NOT DOING THAT ! I'm desperate, but not that desperate yet. I did ask DH for a cup of 'it' last night...I offered to use the turkey baster because he was really tired but he got there in the end:winkwink:

Girls, I'm worried about MommyD. She hasn't been on in almost 3 weeks. If you're reading MommyD, I hope you and Olive are ok ! :hugs::hugs:

Nothing new here. i've been googling induction methods and i've tried a lot of them so far: curry, hot chilis, pineapple, walking, sex etc and still no baby :growlmad: I woke up NY Day with pretty strong cramps/contractions but they faded. I've got my csection booked for the 21st, so 18 days maximum to wait, but I don't want to go that long !


----------



## mommydelux

Hello there lovely ladies of the world!
You ladies have certainly been busy with all the contractions and excitement going on! 
Compliments of the season to you all. Hope you had a good one.

Olive and I are doing just fine - had a bit of issues with her/him moving onto nerves in my back and hip. saw OB today - and olive has turned head-down again and looks set to come!! says we're looking at a smallish baby but a good size for my build - 2.9kgs. 

I've been on annual leave for 3 weeks now - am scheduled to go back next monday for a week then on maternity leave until end of June. Had a VERY busy holiday - been site seeing like a lunatic (in my hometown - the one i've been living in for 22 years!!) we decided to be like tourists this year. the weather if FABULOUS! blistering heat. 32 degrees celsius! been going to the beach, BBQing poolside. For some strange reason my emotional and physical coping capabilites has MORE than improved in the past 2 weeks. I'm actually feeling so great! 

I've started nesting BIG TIME. I can't stop cleaning. my domestic has asked me if i'm unhappy with her work ! laundry, vacuming, polishing, rearranging cupboards OMG - i'm driving OH MAD! and making everyone else very very nervous.


----------



## Smudgelicious

You sound so relaxed MommyD ! What town do you live in if you don't mind me asking ? My husband has a friend who lives in Johannesburg.

I've had the desire to clean, but haven't done much about it. My husband has been amazing...mostly because he's incredibly anal about that sort of stuff and our housekeeper has been really slack lately. I actually fired her this morning which was awkward - I HATE doing things like that, but at the same time, I'm paying her to clean and if she doesn't do it..well. I've a new one starting on Friday, hopefully better. I'm not demanding at all, and i'm flexible with days and stuff, so fingers crossed.

I think I ate something 'bad' yesterday. My stomach is icky and sore. My DH feels the same, not vomitty but somethings definitely off. That sort of thing isn't harmful to baby is it ? have to google.

Anyway, off to do things while I have a bit of energy. So glad everythings ok MommyD ! 

Anyone edging ahead in the babyrace ??:winkwink:


----------



## VGibs

Not me for sure .... I'm currently squatting on my giant pilates ball because it is the only thing that seems to make me comfortable. I am hoping to get my cervix checked next week so I will have a better idea of how far along in the race I am


----------



## Smudgelicious

wooooooooooo I am having such incredibly strong BH right now. I'm assuming they're BH because they don't really hurt, but wow they are S_T_R_O_N_G !


----------



## VGibs

Show off hahahaha


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi all and a belated happy New Year!!

I'm glad everyone's doing well and things seem to be thinking about happening for some of you :) I'm feeling like I'm still at the start line of the baby race - no BH or promising pains, nothing. MW appt on Fri and then scan next week, so I'll know more then at least. I do have rather a lot of work to get done before my mat leave, so maybe fate is helping me out. I am rather sick of being preg though!


----------



## VGibs

Well this baby has happily placed herself into the right side of my ribs and no matter how much moving around I do she is NOT budging! I cant sleep and now I can barely breath! ERGH I started sobbing last night to my OH because I just want it to be over. I just want my baby! Im so uncomfortable and it seems like I will be pregnant forever! Anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## mommydelux

Smudge - I was born in JOhannesburg and lived there for 7 years - but then moved to Cape Town with my parents and have been living here ever since. JHB has crappy weather. they get summer rain and extremely cold during winter. Down here in CPT at the coast - we have decent summers - NO RAIN - just sun sun and more sun! Winter is a b!tch though. Very cold - but not snow cold - and rainy. I've been living here for so long i've adopted it as my hometown  People from JHB dubbed Cape Town - Sleep city. this is because we switch off weekends. everyone is in party mode. JHB is busy busy busy over weekends - working. it's like the New York of SA.

anyway - Kit - i feel like you. like I'm in limbo again - just waiting - still at the starting line.


----------



## Smudgelicious

I want to go to South Africa one day, it's gorgeous.

Yeah, I was hoping the BH would turn into something last night but of course it didn't:growlmad: I was just incredibly uncomfortable all night. I am beyond fed up, I want this baby out. I keep saying that to my husband like a mantra 'get the baby out, get the baby out'. He doesn't even respond any more....but I get :sex: whenever I want ! 

Had a dr appt today. I'm booked in for my amnio and then csection on the 21st of Jan !! 17 more days !! Thats all thats left... still hoping I go into labour again because if I do they won't stop it, they'll just do the csection.

Come on girls, someone have a baby ! I want to see the light at the end of the tunnel !


----------



## Smiler79

HI girls

I thought baby might have been on the way yesterday but NO!!! I was having really strong BH's all afternoon. They weren't painful but very strong but htey have stopped now.

I saw obstetrician yesterday morning and she was concerned about how small my bum,p is so scanned me htere and then. She says baby's size looks ok and estimated weight at moment is justg under 6lb! However she did say baby's head is slightly on the small side but is nothing to worry about. But of course I am worried now!!

On a good note i am sitting at home today waiting for baby's pushchair and carseat to arrive!!

I really cant wait to see which one of us has litle one first

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well it's 2:15am here and I'm wide awake. I was having pretty good cramps and backache for the last hou. But I think it's stopped now, damn it :(

it seems to be a late night thing with me...BH or cramps etc I just wish it would turn into something !


----------



## Smiler79

These babies are certainly keeping us on our toes aren't they!! Don't they know we want them to hurry up and get here so we can meet them and give them big cuddles!!!


----------



## KitKatBit

VGibs said:


> Well this baby has happily placed herself into the right side of my ribs and no matter how much moving around I do she is NOT budging! I cant sleep and now I can barely breath! ERGH I started sobbing last night to my OH because I just want it to be over. I just want my baby! Im so uncomfortable and it seems like I will be pregnant forever! Anyone else feeling like this?

Me!!! Even other people are now saying that I seem to have been pregnant for ages longer than normal - tell me about it!!! I'm sure it's because I got so big so early on. It's been like being 8 months preg for about 3 months!! I WANT MY BODY BACK!! :growlmad:


----------



## Smiler79

I am very disappointed! Mothercare have just delivered my pushchair and the car seat bases but not the actual car seat!! How on earht am I supposed to get the baby home from the hospital.


----------



## VGibs

Seems like we were all having issues yesterday! I thought something was going on because I had these awful crampy back pains and then had a few painful contractions. But like always sleeping made them go away! Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Smudgelicious

well, I've had crampy back pain, BH and this unbelievable pressure in my groin all day. The pain came back last night and I really really thought it might get going today but....:shrug: I'm about to go to bed and I'm sure it will be another painful night with NO BABY. 

16 days to go......


----------



## VGibs

As if! I came home tonight and some random girl I barely knew in high school wrote me a message on FB about how her sisters boyfriends best friends niece *or some other irrevelent bullshit* had a midwife and her baby died. I was like "Ok seriously its bad enough I have crazy SIL telling me every two seconds that I am X number of days away from when her baby died and that wholoe family not even allowed to say baby out loud without getting shit from her, but now I have random strangers telling me this stuff too?" LIKE........HELLO DUMBASSES! Rant rant ranty....ergh! I need one of those punching dummies with the creepy face....so I could knock tha sucka out!


----------



## Smudgelicious

everyone thinks they know best and it's their JOB to tell you 'how' to be pregnant/give birth. Pisses me off. Actually I was having a whine with my husband this afternoon about people who assume this is my first baby. I know it's completely irrational especially when my other children aren't with me, but I HATE, HATE, HATE it when someone says something like 'oh, you'll find out what it's all about soon enough !' or 'just you wait !' like I don't know anything about pregnancy/childbirth/child rearing. I really enjoy the moment when I get to say 'actually this is my fourth baby' and they shut up. Arrgh, I'm so evil ! I loved that video you posted on my FB Virginia - that is me to a T. I'm a bitch from hell right now.

Baby has been having a very quiet day which is freaking me out a little. I've been on the doppler and everythings ok, but he just doesn't want to move today. I kinow this happens a lot, but it will forever scare me to death. I have an NST tomorrow morning thank God.

ok, I'm going to go eat some mango icecream now. That shold wake him up !


----------



## KitKatBit

I totally know what you mean smudge! If I don't have my DD with me it really annoys me that patronising people assume this is my first. You won't BELIEVE what one couple said to me the other day. They were sat outside a restaurant I was coming out of and the man was holding their obviously very young baby. He sort of held her/him out towards me and said "This is what you'll get!". NO SH1T SHERLOCK!!! What a completely random and stupid thing to say!! I wondered if he meant that he hadn't realised that was what the bump his partner had was all about until the birth! Even if it was my first, I'd like to think I'd still know I was going to get a baby at the end of it FFS!! It was like he was showing off that they were ahead of me or something! I let the hormones take control, glared at him and said "I'm well aware of that thank you - I've already got one!" Grrr!

MW appt in a minute. Not that they're ever particularly exciting. I might get a date for my scan though and the TENS machine they're letting me borrow.


----------



## VGibs

haha So glad Im not alone on this! My sister keeps telling me to "stop being a hippie" and get the epidural and FORGET breastfeeding! She thinks people who breastfeed are "molesting their children for their own gratification" and any woman who would try a natural birth should "not be reatrded and realize they cant do everything" Those are her EXCACT words! The closer I get to d day the more she goes on about it to. Like I got a nursing top in the mail yesterday and was shwoing my Mom and my sister was on the phone and she told my mother that I might as well be a topless model if I wanted people to see my boobs all the time. I keep telling myself that she is my LIL sister and doesnt know anything about anything yet.


----------



## KitKatBit

Wow, I don't know how you bite your tongue after comments like that V! How does she think the population survived in the days before formula and drugs were invented??!! "molesting their children for their own gratification" - WHAT??!! Does she not know all the health benefits for the baby and that that's actually what breasts are for??!! At least you're setting her a great example and educating her a bit.

So, the mw appointment was as frustrating as ever. I had a different one today, which meant I had to ask again for all the tihngs I asked at my last appointment, i.e. she didn't have the TENS machine for me, didn't know I needed a scan booked and STILL couldn't confirm if I was booked in to deliver at the maternity unit I've chosen. At least she got on and did some of it though - she rang the maternity unit to check and I WASN'T booked in (so thanks to my usual mw for that - thank goodness I checked!) so she's booked me in. SHe's also booked me a scan for next Tues and said she _might_ be able to drop a TENS machine round this afternoon. Hurrah for her!!

I'm also measuring HUGE again (39 weeks) but my cervix is softening and she _thinks_ Button's head down, so all pretty good news really :)

I hope baby's on the move again Smudge aqnd everone else is doing ok x


----------



## VGibs

She knows the health benefits alright. Her daughter is 2 years old next weekend, she always goes "Well my child isnt breastfed and she is smarter then any baby Ive ever seen" Truth be told the poor little thing has horrible gas pains and spends a lot of her time in these crazy positions to lessen the pain, and she is also the most spoiled and badly behaved child ever. She is also very underweight and has been since birth. But I dont bring it up with Miss Know it All because it would just end in a huge fight.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Breastfeeding for their own gratification ? Are you shi%%ing me ???!! If she'd tried it even ONCE she'd know that it hurts and its difficult. It takes a l-o-n-g time to get any sort of gratification, if thats even possible. 

I believe you can certainly have you own opinions about pregnancy/babies but you shouldn't expect others to think the same. for instance, I have a friend who had her first baby in 09 at 40+. She had very strict ideas about how she was going to raise this child ie attachment parenting, feeding a certain way, etc lots of crunchy granola stuff. In my own head, I was thinking 'hmm, making a rod for your own back there !' but I would never have dreamed of saying anything to her. I gave her advice when she asked and that was IT. Her child is clingy as hell and fussy - whether or not thats a result of how she was parented as a newborn, I don't know, but I totally disagreed with her methods. I'm sure she would disagree with mine, but it won't come up because it's none of each others business.

I'm off to my NST now. I got my hospital times yesterday ! I've got to be there at 6.30am for the amnio and then come back and check in at 3pm for the csection !!! In exactly 2 weeks today (or less, damn it) I will have this baby !!!!!!


----------



## KitKatBit

Ow ow ow. Been having pains all morning. I hope it doesn't turn into labour - I'm not full term yet, so couldn't have it at the maternity unit and still have loads to do at home!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

oooh, any baby yet Kit ?? I'm getting excited just logging in now, waiting for someone to finally gooooooooooooooo!!!

I'm still a moody cow. I'm currently pi$$ed off with my MIL (again). It's actually really insane but I can't help it. I'll tell you so you can laugh at me...

So we don't ever talk about baby names with anyone, not family, not friends noone. A few weeks ago when I was in premature labour, we told our girls basically which names we had decided on, with the STRICT proviso that they not tell a living soul. The other day my MIL calls and talks to both my daughters. I was having a nap, but DH was there. My oldest daughter tells her the name we have chosen. I don't know the circumstances but I can imagine that there would of been some coercing on my MIL behalf. So tonight she calls and asks my husband if we're still calling baby @@@@. He tried to blow her off with 'oh maybe, we haven't decided anything yet'. As soon as I heard she knew the name, I lost it. I'm surprised at how angry I am. AND that I'm angry at her and not so much at my daughter who told her ! I guess it's because she's a nosy bugger and because I know she will have told absolutely everybody she knows what the name is. I just wanted a little privacy/surprise...:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I've even considered changing it, but I love it too much. I'm also mad because I know she won't like it, and I wanted baby to be here, named and done before she knew anything. She has horrid taste (remember Phoenix ?) anyway.

Thats my irrational pregnancy rant for today. It will probably keep me up tonight, seething at her....


----------



## KitKatBit

Nope, the pains have eased now and Button has stopped sqiurming about quite so forcefully. It was all VERY odd for a few hours! At least it got me to finally pack my hospital bag and buy a couple of last minute bits and pieces.

That would annoy me too Smudge, so I'm afraid I might not be the best person to talk you down. My DD has told her Dad (my ex) and his gf, which is grating MASSIVELY!!!


----------



## VGibs

I am a crazy moody bitch too...which really super sucks because my OH feeds off the neg energy and becomes a huge jackass! GRRRRRRRRRRRR Eveyrthing he does lately makes me want to rip off his balls and fry them up for supper. This morning he got all pissy because I didnt know where I wanted to put the cable for my daughters room. SERIOUSLY? I dont have her stuff in there yet! I dont have a friggin clue where I am going to put her TV why the hell would I want him installing the damn cable? He is pissed off more and more lately because I am a giant whale who cant stand up for more then 10 minutes at a time and he has to do everything. I keep reminding him however that it was HE who wanted to start the renovations before we moved in, and it was HIM who decided to do two rooms at once. I was happy with the way the house was to move into....he has also decided that he is tearing out a good part of the original woodwork which is the main reason we bought the house. I was so upset with this DUMBASS choice that we did not speak for two days. So now he comes to me with every little change he wants to make and my response is "Well I have no choice obviously, youve already ruined everything I loved about that house anyways" And that sends him off again into a pissy bitchy fit. ARGH!


----------



## Kiki0522

Hello Ladies! 

First I want to say Congratulations on all of your pregnancies! Second, I hope I'm not stepping on anyones toes posting in here but I'm afraid I may be having a very early miscarriage and just wanted to try to get some advice. 
I got my bfp last Sunday. I continued to test because I'm crazy and it got darker every other day. Thursday evening it was very dark. Then late Thursday night i started spotting brown. It continued Friday. Yesterday it became lighter and even lighter today. I wouldn't be too worried because I know women have spotting in early pregnancy but what scares me is I have taken a test yesterday and this morning. Both are fainter then the one on Thursday. That isn't good right? I was just wondering when will I begin to actually bleed so I can move on? I'm just waiting in limbo right now and my emotions have been on a rollercoaster ride. I will get my hcg levels checked tomorrow but I'm pretty sure this is over.. But..by reading all these posts, you ladies have given me hope for next month!

Sorry this is so long. I appreciate any input. Thank you very much. :flower: Again, congratulations!


----------



## VGibs

Honestly honey.....wait for the HCG levels to come back. Killing yourself over tests is just not worth it.


----------



## KitKatBit

Kiki0522 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> First I want to say Congratulations on all of your pregnancies! Second, I hope I'm not stepping on anyones toes posting in here but I'm afraid I may be having a very early miscarriage and just wanted to try to get some advice.
> I got my bfp last Sunday. I continued to test because I'm crazy and it got darker every other day. Thursday evening it was very dark. Then late Thursday night i started spotting brown. It continued Friday. Yesterday it became lighter and even lighter today. I wouldn't be too worried because I know women have spotting in early pregnancy but what scares me is I have taken a test yesterday and this morning. Both are fainter then the one on Thursday. That isn't good right? I was just wondering when will I begin to actually bleed so I can move on? I'm just waiting in limbo right now and my emotions have been on a rollercoaster ride. I will get my hcg levels checked tomorrow but I'm pretty sure this is over.. But..by reading all these posts, you ladies have given me hope for next month!
> 
> Sorry this is so long. I appreciate any input. Thank you very much. :flower: Again, congratulations!

I know it's hard not to, but it's so hard to predict what's going on that it is best to try and wait for some definitive results if you can. You may still be pregnant (the darkness of my test lines varied at the start and you may have just had a small implantation bleed) but if not then you may well be very soon again like all of us.

Once I started bleeding with my mc it just got progressively heavier, so I don't have any experience of spotting, then it stopping, and how long it might take to start bleeding again if you have mc. Maybe one of the ladies on the MC Support forum could help with that - I found that forum a great support. 

I hope your hcg results are good, or you get your bfp soon after again xxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you for your input Ladies. I really appreciate it and your kind words. 

Kitkat- Did you have darker and lighter lines when you were first testing? Thanks again.


----------



## KitKatBit

I've tipped over from crazy moody into crazy tearful. I've got LOADS of work to do and it's really stressing me out and then we built the changing/bath unit and it's tonnes bigger than I expected and doesn't fit in the nursery. Then to top it all off my rather 'special' OH put the curtain pole up in the nursery without cutting it to length, so it extends MILES either side of the window, which not only looks odd but also means that the curtains might not be wide enough now. How STUPID can you get??!!!!

So I cried basically...lots. SO pathetic lol.


----------



## KitKatBit

Kiki0522 said:


> Thank you for your input Ladies. I really appreciate it and your kind words.
> 
> Kitkat- Did you have darker and lighter lines when you were first testing? Thanks again.

Yes I did and quite low hcg levels. It varies loads between women and depending on what time of day it is, how much you've drunk, what brand of test, etc, etc.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hi Kiki

Sorry to hear about your spotting. I know its really stressful. When I had my miscarriage I didn't really spot..I went to the bathroom and there was a bit of red. I rang my DRs office and asked them what I should do. They had just got my HCG results and they were extremely low for how far along I was. The nurse immediately told me that she thought it was over. From then on, the bleeding got heavier and heavier and the cramps started and I miscarried. 

From what I know, spotting isn't so bad. It's the colour and if its accompanied by cramping is it something to be concerned about. In the beginning of this pregnancy, I did hundreds of hpts of varying brands. They all had different 'strengths' of lines. What I did while I was in limbo and waiting on hcg results, was order 50 hpts online and use them at least twice day. I had them all lined up, so I could check the lines and I kept them (yuck!) until the pregnancy was well and truly confirmed. What I did notice is that they get to a certain darkness and then stop. And if I drank lots or exercised etc it did affect colour. So basically once you've got a bfp, I think its down to HCG results. That said, at 5 weeks pg, my HCG this time was *25* and my dr told me I would miscarry..... proved him wrong !

Good luck, I hope everythings ok.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Girls I think we've slipped into full blown pregnancy psycho land !:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

The only thing that worries me about this is I KNOW how insane I am...but I can't stop ! And what if it never does ? What if I'm destined to be a mad bitch forever ???


----------



## KitKatBit

Yeah I tihnk so too Smudge. I was completely stroppy with my poor DD this morning and that was after she saw me crying last night and got all worried. :( I'm a horrible Mum!!


----------



## VGibs

My doggy is dying :( We have had her for 18 years and I know she is old and it is her time but man oh man I am not taking it well at all. She used to sit beside my daughters playpen and if she was sleeping she would not let anyone near it. Not in a mean dog growling kind of way but she would stand in between you and the playpen so you couldnt touch the baby. She has been the best dog ever. Im heartbroken.


----------



## KitKatBit

Aw I'm so sorry V :hugs:


----------



## Smudgelicious

:hugs: V. I'm so sorry. I lost my doggie 2 years ago. I got him before I had children and he was my baby for so long. Look after yourself, it's so hard.:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## KitKatBit

Presentation scan tomorrow - get that head down Button! Full term on Wed :happydance:

I hope everyone else is ok and I'm thinking of you V :hugs:

P.S. I think I'm going to get my OH to watch One Born Every Minute tonight, as preparation for labour lol. Do you get it in your parts of the world?


----------



## VGibs

Ive never heard of that show but we watch baby story sometimes. It scares me more then him LOL


----------



## KitKatBit

There was a woman on it absolutely screaming the place down and thrashing about like a mad woman - any first time mum to be watching it must be petrified now!


----------



## Smudgelicious

We don't get that show here in the US.

I'm glued to my puter watching stuff about the Queensland floods in Australia. My parents live in Brisbane on the river. I've spoken to them and they have some sandbags down and have done what they can. They're barricaded in so can't leave unless they scale the back wall of the garden. They know that the ground floor will flood and are hoping that it won't go any higher. Why do we get all the disasters ? Wish I was there. They're supposed to be getting here in a weeks time, don't think they'll make it at this stage !!

as for me, nothing happening. Got another NST tomorrow..still repeating my mantra of 'get the baby out, get the baby out'.


----------



## VGibs

How scary! Knowing a flood is right on your doorstep! I would be scared shitless! My cousins in Austrailia have not gotten back to my Mom in over a week so she thinks there phones have been wiped out by the flooding. 

Get the baby out ya say? I am desperate to get this done with soon. Hopefully we will be moved into our new house next week so then I can just have the baby and life will be great! We got our crib and car seat yesterday so we are offcially ready to go if bubs comes early.


----------



## VGibs

Midwife says I am probably not going to make it till my due date as baby is very low and seems to be a big baby! YIKES! My *tmi* discharge is thickening too so I know things are starting to move down there! I got my red raspberry leaf in the mail today and am going to start it immediately!!!!!!


----------



## Beanbabe

KitKatBit said:


> There was a woman on it absolutely screaming the place down and thrashing about like a mad woman - any first time mum to be watching it must be petrified now!


what a tit - an absolute tit. she made a right show of herself. I told my OH he has the right to slap me one if I do that. Bit that annoyed me the most was when midwife told her she done really well. Lying bitches - I always believed them when they told me that lol.

My little one is head down :happydance:

Come on button - make mummy happy be head down !!

Smudge - I hope that your family are ok. the days are ticking away rightly for you now - not long to your big day. :thumbup:

:hugs: for V - not having much luck these days are you. New baby new start!


----------



## Smudgelicious

My parents have evacuated. I spoke to my Mum an hour ago and the water is at the front door, which is on the second level, so the first floor is completely under. Sucks. I cannot imagine my parents house full of water.


I had my usual NST this morning. I fully expected to see contractions on the monitor because I had pain all night and it was still there, but nothing :(
When I was leaving I had the worst pain in my cervix that I have ever felt. I literally couldn't walk, it was horrible. I made it out to the car and got home though. spent the day on the couch until we had to go out tonight. As I was alking around I had really intense back/bum pains. It feels like (tmi) constipation or a bowling ball pushing down. Baby is right down low according to todays US, so here's hoping. My lower back is in constant pain and I can feel this baby hanging sooooooooo low. I can't go on much longer, it's so unbelievable.

9 days feels like a lifetime.


----------



## mommydelux

smudge - hope all's well with your parentals!

I've been in hospital for the past 3 days. was admitted sunday night bleeding and then when they got me hooked up to the monitors discovered i was in premature labour. bleeding stopped. got a shot to stop contractions. OB not comfy with the labour cause they don't know what caused the bleeding. the shot slowed the contractions and decreased the intensity.
Olive is absolutely fine - not a hint of distress. been on a heart monitor for 3 days and his/her heartbeat is strong and normal. contractions still haven't stopped but they're not as sore now. not dialated either. so in a nut shell - nobody knows what the hell is going on. OB says if it gets to the labour stage again and there's no bleeding he won't stop it since olive is full term this saturday. waiting for blood and urine results to come back to rule out UTI. 
I'm so not ready for olive to come!!! i have very little ready for him/her. and sundays contractions made me remember WHY i wanted epidural in the first place LOL...


----------



## KitKatBit

Oh my word - what an eventful few days!!

I'm so sorry to hear about your parents' house Smudge - how horrible. I'm glad they're safely out of there :hugs:

I was going to say that it sounds like Smudge and V are edging ahead in the baby race, but then MommyD overtook you on the inside! I didn't realise they'd still try to stop labour at that late stage, but at least Olive seems fine and she's had a bit longer to cook (and you've got a bit longer to get things ready).

I keep wishing something would happen and then remembering that I'm not ready either! Washing and work are my main concerns. NONE of the baby stuff is washed (bedding, nappies, clothes) and I have a TONNE of work to get through, that should have been finished before Christmas really! I'm full-term now and Button is...HEAD DOWN!!!! :happydance: so I need to get a move on!

I'm glad yours is head down too Bean :) and hurrah for r leaf V!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

:hugs: MommyD ! You're so going to win the babyrace !! 

Good news that olive's handling it all well. I wonder why they don't know what the bleeding is ? I bled when i went into premature labour and they said it was from the cervix. LIke Kit said, I'm surprised they stopped the labour. I hope everything goes well and olive gets here soon, safe and sound.

oh and we'll need photos asap.


----------



## mommydelux

my cervix was shut - tightly shut - and olive wasn't making any move to come... so the contractions were a bit of a surprise really. OB says numerous things could have been triggering contractions - infection being one of them. and leaving the contractions in place forcing olive to come when she wasn't ready to - would lead to further complications bla bla bla. anyway - my bloods came back fine urine tests we're still waiting for - it's being cultured! should be in later today. But he says if it happens again - or the contractions get stronger they won't stop it. It may lead to a c-section or natural birth - either way, if it happens a 2nd time he's not prepared to take chances. contractions have simmered down quite a bit. I can still feel them - but it's not painful, more uncomfortable. sunday and mondays lot was horribly painfull. as for the baby race - i'll probably end up being the last to pop LOL... murphy and his laws!


----------



## VGibs

Oh I am not even close to winning the baby race! My cervix is very high and very tight. Which is uncomfy because babys head is pushing down on it :(


----------



## Smiler79

I have no idea how close I am. Some days it feel slike Bob is on the way but hten other days nothing. I went ot see my midwife monday but she was off sick and the midwife i saw was useless. She couldnt even seem to work out which way Bob was lying!!

I am getting really fed up now.

I am really tearful too. I really want my mum at the hospital during the birth as well as hubby but hubby is not keen. I know he wants it to just be the two of us but i feel that i need my mum there. I dont know if i have told you guys this before but i have an 11 year old daughter who i put up for adoption at birth due tobeing 18 and not in a position to look after her.

When she was born mum was with me and i feel like i need her to be near by this time in case the birth brings up emotions from last time. she says she is happy to stay in the waiting room and only come in if neede but hubby really isnt keen.

It has been really hard to talk to him as he is working really hard at the moment, being out of the house for 18 hours a day so not much time for talking but i want to get the issue sorted before Bob decides to make an appearance.

My midwife phoned today to see how I am now she is back from sick leave and Ijust burst into tears. She is going ot do a home visit on sunday so that simon and i can talk to her about our anxieties and concerns. Hopefully then Simon will realise why i want mum there.

Do you guys think i am being silly and should be happy that hubbyjust wants it to be the two of us?


----------



## mommydelux

oh smiler! hugs honey.
no - you're not being silly. if ever there was a reason to have mum there - this is it. and i'm sure that once you explain to OH why you would like your mum there - he'll fully understand. this is an emotional experience for you - and your hubby no doubt. and so i've found that men need things explained to them in detail - extreme detail. 

OH and I had a blazing row last week over a watermelon. i asked him to cut up one for me and threw his toys out of the cot because he "doesn't like cutting up watermelons" i don't like cleaning chicken - but you don't see me moaining. needless to say my horns came out in spades and i never spoke to him for 2 days. but in the end - i had to explain why i was so peeved - it wasn't the watermelon - it was the principle behind it. we all have to at some point in time do things for our significant others that we don't necessarily like, but we do it. a relationship is about giving selflessly and receiving endlessly. whether we like it or not. and so often we get caught up in what makes us as individuals happy - we forget about the things that make our partners happy. listen to me preaching - my point is smiler, if i had been in your shoes - i'd want exactly the same thing - my mum with me. and i firmly believe that once you have that sit down info session with OH - he'll understand where you're coming from.


----------



## VGibs

I understand about wanting your Mom there completely. I feel the same way about NOT wanting people at the birth. My SIL seemed to think she was invited to view the birth! Then she had a breakdown when I told her she could wait in the waiting room. Then she seemed to think that her FATHER should view the birth! I told her I didnt want my Dad in there let alone her dad! Who wants their FIL to see their hooch??? NOT ME! Your OH should really try to be more understanding. If you feel you need your Mom there then by all means he should just accept that he is not the one who needs it and it is you that matters right now.


----------



## Smudgelicious

:hugs::hugs: Smiler. I really can't add much more than the other girls have said. Hopefully he will just understand why you need your Mum. Birth is a life changing event regardless and I think you should have exactly who you want and noone else ! (and FIL are OUT, wtf is she thinking ?)

I'm off to have my maternity photos done tomorrow. First I'm going to the hairdresser to try and improve the situation. I'm not optimistic, but i want to do it anyway !


----------



## VGibs

Oh man am I crying right now....I am having such a hard time sleeping and so I bought some fancy satin jammies to help me trun over in bed...I bought them three sizes bigger then everything else I own and they dont fit :( I cant get the pants over my giant ass and the shirt is too tight across my boobs and arms. I just can not stop bawling my head off.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hate it when that happens. Remember, you are 9 months pregnant and it's TEMPORARY..

I had my piccies done today. Loved my hair, but dreading seeing my bloated carcass 'posed' like it was.. Oh well, it's not like I have to show anyone !


----------



## VGibs

Ok I am over my breakdown now....man I was a total mess yesterday. I cried in Wal Mart because my ex's Mom who passed away in June, well we saw her aunt and it was just super emotional. This morning marks the last day that I am not allowed to have the baby. As it is my niece's 2nd birthday today. I got her a lovely new Dora toothbrush and a Dora plate and bowl set. She is a big big big Dora fan haha I had something very very weird happen to me last night whilst sleeping. I always drink these huge glasses of ice water and have for years. Well I normally take one to bed with me because its Canada and houses are notoriously dry in the winter. Last night in the middle of the night I was sleeping on my back and I just threw up. I managed to get my head turned in time to have it not fly all over the bed but hit the towel that was beside my bed. I was so freaked out. I thought what if I hadnt been able to wake up fully??? I could have died in ym sleep or something! It was really really weird!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Are you throwing up often ? Is it pg related ? That sounds so weird ! I don' think you should worry about not waking up though. Short of being in a coma or very very drunk, your body always has the instinct of self preservation and won't let you choke.

Had my Dr appt today and an US. Baby is measuring ahead in some parts, pretty much at 40 weeks ! he weighs 7lbs. So it's all go so far for next week. Seeing my doc again on Thurs, he;s going to do the amnio then. Then if the results are good, I'M HAVING A BABY NEXT WEEK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This time next week I will be holding my boy !!! I can't get my head around it, it's so amazingly, wonderfully awesome !!!


----------



## Smiler79

Smudge I am so jealous that you know exactly when you are going to meet your little one. I hate waiting and not knowing!!

Thank you for all your advice on the hubby/mum issue girls. We had a long talk and have come to. a compromise. I do have a tendency to get myself worked u about things n advance, often unnecessarily and that is what hubby is concerned about.

I dont want to spoil the birht experience for him as it is his first baby and our first together and I am hoping it wil be a wonderful expereince. The compromise we have come to is that as my mum lives 45mins from us, we will ring her when we headd to the hospital and she will drive to our flat and wait there rather than waiting in the waiting room at the hospital. Tehn if i need her she is only 10 mins away rather thannearly an hour.

I feel happy with this as i only really want her there just in case and this way i do not upset hubby amd mum does ot have to sit around in the hospital waiting room for hours


----------



## VGibs

I do throw up often. I was accicdentally poisioned when I was a kid and it has screwed up my stomach and esophgus ever since then. My parents own a small horse operation and one of the medications we give the horses is flavored like apples so they ingest it more readily. Well being five years old it looked like candy to me and I ingested it and it completely depleted the natural acids in my digestive system up to approximately my large bowel. So I had to be re-acidified which was a horrible experience, they gave me a million different kinds of medication and I was in the hospital for almost 6 months. I had to be tube fed for a lonmg time. It was a nightmare. But ever since then I have had to take enzymes for proper nutriton and a steroid almost my entire life. It gives me very bad reflux, but because I have areas in my system that do not produce digestive acids it doesnt give me a heartburn type reflux, its more of a "Food is being sent back because it is not digested fully" reflux. Funny enough though...morning sickness actually helped some of the non functioning pockets in my esophogus to produce acids. 

Im totally jealous about you knowing when your baby is coming too! I wish I had some idea when my lil lady is making her debut!


----------



## VGibs

Just found out that today is my doggy`s last day with us :( My dad has been keeping her in the office in the barn because she cant even lift her head anymore and he has refused to let anyone see her in her condition. We were hoping she would drift away peacefully, but she keeps clinging on and Dad cant watch her suffer anymore.


----------



## VGibs

Well my mom went out to give her water and she passed during the night :( my poor doggy


----------



## KitKatBit

I'm so so sorry V :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I was inconsolable when my cat died and dogs are perhaps even more like part of the family. I'm glad she went peacefully in the night xxx


----------



## Beanbabe

Smiler Im glad you got things worked out. that sounds like a great plan. I hope that having this baby does not bring too many negative feelings although Im sure some feelings are sure to surface. I think being prepared for that tho can often eliminate the worst. :hugs:

V - sorry about your little friend. :hugs:

Smudge - Im green with envy. I feel like im not even in this baby race. :dohh: love the ticker btw

As for me Im off baby shopping 2moro. Can you believe i've bought nothing except a packet of nappies yet. 36+5 and I never bought any maternity clothes or baby stuff. I always felt like I would jinx things if I bought stuff but I cant hold out much longer. kinda excited but afraid as well. think im a bit :wacko:


----------



## Smudgelicious

I'm so sorry V, pets are part of the family. :hugs::hugs:

Can't figure out why my new ticker is skipping ahead so fast.. My c section isn't until Friday ! I put the 21st as the end date, but it's going too fast.

I don't know how you restrained yourself Bean ! I've bought more for this baby than I have ever before. I know I was worried, but it felt like a positive thing to do. That said, it took a lot to actually remove tags and washa few things in preparation. I've only done it for the newborn stuff, I won't touch anything else.. 

I'm just hanging around now..waiting...waiting. I wish something would happen ! even Friday seems a life time away.


----------



## VGibs

Don't you kind of feel like a jumbo jet in a holding pattern? Ugh I'm hoping to hold out until next weekend at least so we can get moved in to our new house and get that done at least


----------



## mommydelux

Smudge - I'm soooo jealous - and then some. What I'd give to know exactly when olive is coming!!! 

V - sorry about your little dog.

Smiler - I am SUPER glad you and hubby were able to sort out the birthing partner/s issue. 

Bean - i feel /felt exactly like you do about jinxing it. 

Kit - how are you doing? or did i just miss your update post?

anyhow - olive has still not made an appearance - contractions come and go. had 2 massive ones early hours of saturday morning - thought for sure this is it. then it lessened in intensity but was about 17 -20mins apart. but it was not to be. Been walking TONS willing olive to come. eating pineapple - although i'm sure thats a myth.
Had a "not a baby shower" party on saturday. my closest friends came round - all 4 of them in total - they came with baby stuff. but it was so awesome. nothing even remotely suggested baby shower (as i didn't want one). we sat up until about 1am chatting and having drinks - well they were drinking. and so now - i at least have baby clothes, a bath, nappies, and a baby bag.


----------



## Smudgelicious

I luuuurrrrve contractions ! Dumb eh ? But I do because I'm always hopeful they'll turn into something. I have some good ones and TMI think I'm losing a small amount of plug. I know that essentially means nothing, but I still wish it could happen right this second.

I'm a bit worried atm. My parents were supposed to come from Australia tomorrow to help look after the girls so my dh can be with me in hospital. Because of the floods, they cancelled their tickets. I spoke to my Mum tonight and she said maybe in a week :( Even though I don't hae the greatest relationship with them, I still appreciated that they would be able to look after things at home while I'm in hospital and recovering. Also, because my section is booked for 5pm, it's a really awkward time kidswise. I HATE asking for help, but I'm going to have to ask my kids friends parents if they can look after the girls while we go in. Most people are always offering to help, but I can't describe how uncomfortable accepting help makes me ! I don't know why, it's weird. I guess because I am very used to being by myself and being independent. I feel like i have to pay them back somehow and I dont' know what to do..

Come on girls, one of you has to have a baby this week (before Friday) !! I want to see squishy delicious newborness !


----------



## VGibs

Holy crap my ticker says 11 days....now Im starting to get nervous about pushing this baby out. EEK its gonna hurt!


----------



## Beanbabe

Smudgelicious said:


> I don't know how you restrained yourself Bean ! I've bought more for this baby than I have ever before. I know I was worried, but it felt like a positive thing to do. That said, it took a lot to actually remove tags and washa few things in preparation. I've only done it for the newborn stuff, I won't touch anything else..
> 
> I'm just hanging around now..waiting...waiting. I wish something would happen ! even Friday seems a life time away.

Smudge Im pregnant but im still not having a baby iykwim. the fact that there is a bundle in approx 3 weeks is only dawning on me now. I think at the start I distanced myself so much from the fact that I was pregnant that it has never really sunk in. So really it was easy not to buy. The catalyst was when my brother in laws girlfriend told me they had bought us a steriliser and bath and I cried my heart out cos I was pissed off that I hadn't got to buy them. And also cos everyone else was excited about the baby coming when Im just terrified of something going wrong. 

I am getting loads of braxton hicks and tmi but my digestive system is in bits. Heartburn one side and diarrhoea the other. It has me wrecked but no doubt I will be the last one in this thread to deliver. No chance of me getting there before friday smudge so any other takers feel free lol.

Smudge dont feel bad about taking help. People love helping out at times like this - it makes them feel important :thumbup:


----------



## Smudgelicious

I know what you mean about others being excited..I was annoyed in the beginning when people would gush and ask all the usual questions ie 'when are you due?' 'what names do you like ?' blah blah. All I wanted to say was 'WAIT ! Don't you realise this could go wrong at any second?' 'Don't be so damn positive when all I can think about is whether or not I'l actually get to have this baby'.

I feel better than that now though, but the anxiety is rising the closer to Dday I get. I keep checking and checking for movements and I've been on the doppler more in the last week than I have the whole 3rd trimester. I couldn't bear to get this close...

anyway, good news ! My Mum is coming on Friday morning so she'll be here when baby is born !


----------



## mommydelux

awesome smudge! despite the issues - it'll be great having mum there to lend a hand!

i'm feeling like i'll be preggers FOREVER this morning. Olive has no intention of coming! it doesn't matter how much i will him/her to come. doesn't matter how many or how intense contractions are. today i'm convinced olive is going to stay put until the due date - or longer!!! 

I'm working from home this week - so things are a little easier in terms of logictics. I miss my 3 year old terribly during the day while he's at day care/creche. he gave me a big hug and a kiss this morning and shouted love you mum over his shoulder as he and dad headed for the car - i was gutted. I spent about 30mins balling my eyes out. as much as i desperately want olive - how am i going to split myself btwn 2 kids and love them the same?? i know this sounds crazy and totally selfish and maybe a little - ok a lot - like i'm losing it, but i can't quite imagine having to love 2 kids as much as i love the 3 year old right now??? i'm so worried that no matter what i do, he's going to feel like i've traded him. i terrified that he's going to end up resenting me for having another baby, when it's just been him for 3 years. and we have been doing EVERYTHING to include him in the pregnancy. he even helped me rinse olives clothes. and he talks to olive at night - tells her 3 little pigs stories. He's asked if he can help change olives nappy when "it" comes. and of course i'll let him do all of the above and more. but i still feel like he's going to hate me when he realises that olive will be taking up some of my time he would have otherwise occupied... :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

i think i'm having a melt down - just a teeny one. wish it were a sign of impending labour...:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## VGibs

TMI alert....looks like I am starting to loose my mucus plug. Yesterday everytime I went loo I had bits of clear mucus that was thicker then discharge. Looks like things are starting to get going down there! I am going to ask my midwife if she can do an internal today but I am sure I rmember her telling me that they prefer to wait until after due date and then kind of like to take it naturally instead of poking around down there.


----------



## KitKatBit

I'm really pleased for you that your Mum will be here by Fri Smudge :) I hate not being independent too and find it really hard to ask for or accept favours. Sometimes though, there's just no choice and you just have to think how little you would mind if you were doing the same favour for someone else.

That's good news for you V - fx it won't be too long now. I hope you see some similarly good progress soon too MommyD. You don't sound like you're losing it at all! I think lots of people feel like that - I certainly have. I'm doing the same as you and trying to involve DD as much as possible in everything. I want her to feel like the three of us are having Button, if you see what I mean. Like it's something great for her too, not something just for me and OH. I'm sure once they get here everything will slot in to place and be ok :hugs:

I'm going through a weird thing about my OH instead at the moment. I think it's because things went so wrong with DD's father. I'm just scared I guess. Bit late to be getting cold feet I know, but I'm back to feeling trapped and vulnerable. I can't afford another screw-up! I'm pretty fed up really, which isn't very fair on him because aside from the odd bit of man-type behaviour he's been pretty good :( It's almost like I'm expecting things to go wrong, so I'm making them head that way myself! Hopefully it's hormones.


----------



## VGibs

Kit - I am having the same issues with OH. I resent my daughters father for taking off and not being around for most of her life and am taking it out on my OH mainly because I dont want the same thing to happen again. It seems like I am doing it on pirpose but Im really not...just very bad coping mechanism.

So ladies guess what???? I went to the midwife today and next week when I go she is going to sweep my membranes for me! Mainly because she is leaving three days after that and says she really wants to be the one to help me give birth haha If I don't go by February 9th they will induce me! Feels good to have a date to peg things on ya know?


----------



## Smudgelicious

I remember that feeling MommyD. There's nothing I can say other than 'TRUST ME' that you will have more than enough love for two and your son will be fine with a sibling. I remember looking at my oldest duaghter and thinking secretly and deep down, I-won't-tell-anyone, that I would always love her more because it would be impossible not to. I was very wrong. 

I'm losing my plug too V. Just mucousy yuck, it really is quite gross. I've never seen mine before. I was certain this morning that I was in labour, I've been in pain ALL day, feels like my cervix is being scratched and punched and incredible lower back pain and cramps. Even had the lovely 'clear out' a few times. But I went to my NST (last one!) and no contractions at that time, so I got sent home :( But hows this ? 

I'm having a csection in 65 hours !!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Smiler79

Oh my God Smudge I am sooooooooooooooo jealous!!!! Not of the c section but that you know how soon you will be meetin your little one! looks like you wil probably be first too!

I am hoping my midwife will give me a sweep on monday when I see her but I am not too sure as I wont be 40 weeks til the wednesday.

I did not have a good day yesterday. I am doing an nvq for work which I rerally want to get done before Bob arrives. I have been really focused and was doing really well with it. But yesterday I went to open up the file on my computer and it wouldn't let me. I have lost the whole assignment i did on monday which took me all day to do :-(

Instead of then thinking i had better get on and redo it i didnt do anything so now I am even more behind!!

Then to top it off i went about 8 hours without BOb moving which is reallly unusual as despite not having much room he/she is still normally really active! However he/she woke me up at about 2am and has been active ever since!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KitKatBit

How mad that smudge has a matter of hours to go and we're talking about sweeps and plugs etc!! We're nearly there!!!

I'm having lots of pains and tightenings today, but nothing else as yet. I've also had my appraisal at work and all is well, so that's a LOAD off my mind. Just got to get the last stuff done over the next few days and then I'm free for AGES :) :) :)

Are you sure your assignment isn't recoverable Smiler? Is the file lost or corrupted? You might be able to find it. Let me know if I can help at all (I work in IT).


----------



## Smiler79

Thanks kit kat but think file is completely lost and have spent allday redoing the work. Have finally caught up with myself. Hubby looked at it for me as he knows quite a bit about computers and sais it loked corrupt.

Bob has reassured me today as has not stopped moving all day! must have just been having a sleepy day yesterday.


----------



## Beanbabe

This is getting exciting now. Keep poping in to see if anyone has beaten Smudge lol. Since its her thread we should let her win the race - only fair !!!
Cannot believe there is going to be a baby this week.

I hope that when I go to see my doc on monday she will give me a plan of action. I know that she will induce early or at term if she thinks its in the interest of the mothers mental state and my state is pretty mental atm lol. 

Mommyd - do not worry about either loving this baby or your son resenting it. I think its a pretty normal feeling but once the baby is born and you have it home it'll seem like there was never a time when he/she wasn't there. There is only 16 months between my ds and dd and tbh when I found out I was pregnant I felt like I wasn't giving my ds enough time as my only child. Now I cant imagine having done it any other way.


----------



## KitKatBit

Well done on getitng the work done again Smiler. You're doing better than me - I've been very slack all day!! I'm glad Bob has been nice and active too. Button has too, but all the movement is getting mixed up with all the BH so feeling a bit ropey.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Nooo don't make me go first ! I want someone else to ! It feels completely surreal that I'm going to have a baby, can't get my head around it. 

Still having lots of contractions and a lot of pain. For the first time, I don't want it to turn into anything ! I've only jsut realised that I have so much to because I'm going to be hospital and home bound for a while. Actually, I think I'm trying to avoid thinking about it, it's all too weird.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls do any of you know anythng about obstetric cholistis(sp!) the liver thing you can get in pregnancy.

Its just that i normally suffer from eczema but never get it on my hands and feet yet the last couple of days they have boht been really really itchy!!!! I have phoned midwife as i know this is a symptom of cholitis but am waiting to here back from her


----------



## Beanbabe

Smiler there is a sticky thread on this in third trimester. Cant be more help than that sorry - know nothing about it.

smudge its the last minute jitters. Totally understandable. Spending nine months working up to something then realising its here can be a bit nerve wrecking. Im jittery and still have three weeks to go.


----------



## mommydelux

GOD AWFUL CONTRACTIONS - 15 - 17 minutes apart lasting about 1-2mins - 6 of them in total so far. TMI - loose stools. fingers crossed it turns into something...

Smudge - i think it's only right you go first - this is your thread after all


----------



## Smiler79

How exciting MommyD, keep us posted !!

Have spoken to midwife and need go up to hospital for blood test and heart trace fo baby at 3pm. Blood test results wont come back til monday but if it is the liver thing then they may induce me at 40 weeks which is wednesday!

I am in two minds about that as I am desperate fo rlittle one to be here but also am really hoping for a water birth which I wont be able to have if i am induced. Guess i will just have to wait and see.

Cant believe the race for the first of us to have our little ones is really on!! Who would have though it whne smudge started this thread all those months ago!!!!


----------



## KitKatBit

Ooh how exciting!!! Are your contractions still going strong MommyD? Maybe you'll pip Smudge at the post after all??!! It was a full moon yesterday, which is meant to induce labour in lots of cases!

No wonder you feel weird about things Smudge - it must be very odd having a definite date when you're going to have your baby. You are ready really though :hugs:

Any news Smiler - have you heard from your MW?


----------



## KitKatBit

Sorry Smiler - we crossed posts there. I'm glad you're at least getting the test quickly. I'm sure it's fine, but it's good to know for sure. Bubs might put in an appearance before then anyway, so you won't need to be induced even if it is the liver thing. xx


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhh moomydeux!!!!!!! Thats exciting! I am willing to put money on me being the last to go!


----------



## Beanbabe

mommyd - hope this is it for you :thumbup:

smiler - hope you got on well at hospital today.


----------



## Smudgelicious

MommyD !! Yay !! I bet she's at the hospital now ! Thats so exciting ! I hope she beats me ! 

I just had my amnio to check for lung maturity. It wasn't as bad as I expected. They didn't use any anaesthetic, just stuck the needle straight in. It was similiar to having a blood draw, not too bad at all. But, soon as she pierced the uterus, I had the most incredible pain in my cervix. I jumped because I thought she'd stuck the needle all the way down there. Turns out it was a ripper contraction ! I've never felt anything like that before, wheeeww. I had another when they pulled the needle out, but not as strong. The results should be in tonight and barring him being strangely immature, its all go tomorrow. I spoke to the hospital and I'm not allowed to eat after 11pm tonight which is going to be hard... considering the op is not til 5. I have 24 hours left !

I'm going to be on here all night waiting for news from MommyD !


----------



## VGibs

Oh my goodness! Its looking great for you tomorrow! Im having a super moody weepy night. Im pretty sure this baby is never coming out


----------



## VGibs

hey girls does anyone have any suggestions about what our OH's should pack for the hospital??? I lost a huge bit of my plug tonight and have decided that tomorrow morning OH is packing his bag!


----------



## Smudgelicious

:hugs: V Wish we all lived closer ! 

Bizarro that you mention DH hospital bag ...we were literally jsut talking about it. My hospital doesn't allow husbands to shower anywhere in the hospital, and they have to use the restrooms in the waiting area, they can't use the toilets etc in the rooms. So he doesn't need toiletries really, he has to go home to shower. So, a toothbrush, change of clothes, some snacks maybe and thats about it. 

Where is MommyD ? I want to see a baby pic !


----------



## mommydelux

False Labour - WTF???? how can "FALSE LABOUR" contractions be so god awful?????
anyway - went in yesterday late afternoon. MOnitor picked up the contractions. Mid-wife thought it was labour - I thought it was labour. She called the OB he came in and thought it was labour. they got pretty close together 11-13minutes. was about 1cm dilated 80% effaced. and then.....and then.... everything just stopped!!! they kept me overnight, on the machine. Olive isn't in distress. contractions stopped or at least tappered off. dilation stopped. am still on the EFFING machine. :growlmad: i'm so bloody mad right now. 

V - i think i'm going to be rivaling you for the last to go spot. lord knows what's so appealing in my uterus that olive is teasing us like this!

Smudge - incase i'm not able to sign on again - congrats on your bundle of joy. 
Mini-smudge: Your moms a total gem and loved you the minute you were a hcg count. Words could never express her journey through this pregnancy. Take good care of your mom - she deserves it!


----------



## KitKatBit

Aw I'm sorry MommyD :hugs: Do you know what position Olive is in? My labour with DD was very stop-starty and they said it was because she was back to back, so the contractions were turning her, rather than dilating my cervix much. I had a sweep to get things going again each time - can you have one?

Sorry you're having a down day V :hugs: Whatever happens it won't be too much longer, although I know even a day feels like forever at the moment. Hurrah for losing some of your plug though - things MUST be on the move!

I still haven't had anything besides a few pains. I keep feeling really :sick:, which added to the pains, the spd and the general lack of comfort and sleep is making me feel pretty pants (uk saying)!!!

I'm SO excited for you Smudge!! :D In only a few hours you'll be meeting your beautiful baby! We'll all be thinking of you and impatiently waiting for pics!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Smudgelicious

oh dammn it ! I was so hopeful ! Your experience sounds so similar to mine at Christmas MommyD, all go go go then pfffffffffffffftttt. I really thought this was it ! I hope things start again:flower:

I've reached my food stopping time :growlmad: I actually feel quite ill at the moment, wonder what thats about ? Downstairs is a bit off TMI gassy, bloated and constantly feel like i need to go. Upstairs I feel just erk....

Oh well, I won't say goodbye just yet.. still got 17 hours to go:shrug: 

If this is it for you MD, GOOD LUCK :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby: Can't wait to see olive !!


----------



## Smiler79

Oh girls how exciting!! I know I am going to be last have notlost any of my plug yet or had any real contractions:(

First lot of bloods cam back normal yesterday so just go to wait for second lot on monday. 

Cant wait to start seeing baby pics! It is really happening girls, we are going to be mummys!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VGibs

Oh man...Im on pins and needles now waiting for these babies!


----------



## Beanbabe

Mommyd sorry its not the real thing this time. How disappointing 

Smudge sending you all the luck I can for your big day. Cant wait to see a pic of that special little man and find out what his name is. :thumbup:

Great that your bloods are ok smiler. Bet thats a relief. Roll on the waterbirth!!

KKB - I feel the same - just pants but nothing happening. 

MommyD - what a lovely message for mini smudge :thumbup:


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhhh its almost 5 oclock!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Can't read much cause I'm on my phone. I'm here at the hospital. Checked in, just saw my doc. Nervous as HELL. See you on the other side !


----------



## VGibs

Ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## KitKatBit

I fell asleep and missed Smudge going in!!!

I don't know how long it all takes - will mini-Smudge be here by now?? It's so exciting!!!

I hope everything's going perfectly Smudge and can't wait to hear all about it and see your beautiful bubs xxxxx


----------



## Smudgelicious

HE IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@ 5:51pm, Patrick Connor arrived via csection. 6lbs3oz absolutely perfection !

I'm lying here in my hospital bed, holding my beautiful, beautiful boy who is asleep making delicious little noises and looking like an angel. I don't know how to post a pic from my phone, but there's one on my FB page. 

Oh I am so happy !!!


----------



## mommydelux

YAY - CONGRATULATIONS smudge. 
shedding a tear of sheer happiness for you! enjoy little Patrick.


----------



## Smiler79

Congratulations hun!!!! JUst seen the photo on facebook. He is gorgeous!!!

Who will be next!?!?!?!


----------



## KitKatBit

I'm so so happy for you Smudge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I'm crying like a loony :)

Welcome to the world little Patrick and HUGE well dones for getting through all of this to have him Smudge! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## VGibs

OUR FIRST CAUTIOUS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im running to facebook to look him over!


----------



## KitKatBit

I want to see him and I can't get on fb atm :( Can you copy a pic and post it here V, or isn't that possible?


----------



## VGibs

I tried...I will try again when I am not on my phone


----------



## Beanbabe

What wonderfull news Smudge - Huge congrats on your little man. 

Im so so pleased for you and your family.




Sorry for the late post.:blush:


----------



## VGibs

I asked smudge if she minded if I posted his pic in here or if she wanted to wait and post it herself, so i will wait for her to reply before I do anything ok?


----------



## Beanbabe

VGibs said:


> I asked smudge if she minded if I posted his pic in here or if she wanted to wait and post it herself, so i will wait for her to reply before I do anything ok?

:thumbup: I agree


----------



## KitKatBit

Yeah good point V. I was being a bit impatient there LOL.

How is everyone else? Any developments?? MommyD? 

I had lots of pains last night, my friend and I started timing them and everything, but they never got regular and then wore off :(


----------



## VGibs

Nothing new to report from me...smiler left a message on facebook that she will not have Access to a Pc for awhile so we will be in the dark with her for awhile I'm afraid


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hi girls ! 

I'm still here at the hospital, won't be home till Tues probably. V, if you know how, by all means post a pic for me ! I have no idea how to, I've never managed to get on top of that. 

All is wonderful here ! Patrick is now almost 48 hours old ! He's the most luscious snuggly little baby. We've had a few challenges feeding, but its pretty good now, hurts like %^&^%& though... He was really clinging last night and this morning, DID not want to be taken off hte breast let alone put, that was a bit stressful. Right now, he's lying in his little crib thing next to me, squirming and making kitteny noises, he's about to wake up I think ! 

aaahhhhhh, I'm so in love, this is just magic ! I cannot wait for your babies to be born ! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KitKatBit

What a lovely message Smudge :) :) :) It's made me even more impatient to have Button!

I'm so glad it's being as lovely as it should be for you :hugs: I keep thinking back to all your posts where you were worried and wanting him in your arms and safe and now here he is :) Thanks for not minding if V posts a pic, if she can.

Shame about Smiler not having PC access at the crucial time. MommyD is quiet - I wonder if that's good news??!!


----------



## VGibs

Here come the pics! 




AFM I was having a big laugh with my bad baby niece tonight and I felt funny...so i went to the washrrom and *TMI ALERT* passed a HUGE piece of plug. Now I am having kind of crampy feelings. Not full blown contractions but they are starting to get more painful and annoying. Im thinking I will go to bed and they will quit like they always do.


----------



## mommydelux

AAAAWWWWWW - Patrick is absolutely adorable and tiny and so wide awake!!
Been in and out of maternity ward this weekend - contractions and more contractions that turn into NOTHING. i'm starting to get irritable.

V - sounds like something is happening - keep us updated!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Patrick has just peed all over his father and the crib - was hilarious because it wasn't on me ! 

I was hoping to see an update from V .....is she, is she, is she ???


I also wanted to ask something, I hope I'm not being rude..... but I've shared some personal information on here that I would not want the 'whole world' to read....so can we please not call each other by our user names or mention BnB on Facebook ?? I dread someone I've said something about putting 2 and 2 together. it could cause so much grief and stress....:cry:

ok, have to go and deal with my achy boobs and try and get 20 minutes sleep:sleep:

I expect to hear some baby news tomorrow girls !


----------



## mommydelux

Of course smudge. as public as this blog is - it's also very private to us!


----------



## KitKatBit

Oh my word, he's BEAUTIFUL!!! Hurry up Button!!!! Thanks for posting them V :)

I wonder who'll be next then - it's sounding like V or MommyD! Sorry it's being so drawn out for you MommyD :hugs:

Re. fb, I've kept the two separate on purpose for the same reason. There are people on fb I definitely don't want knowing BnB-type things!


----------



## VGibs

No news from me ladies! I went to bed and nothing happened! 

I'm sorry smudge I used your name on facebOok! I wasn't even thinking! That won't happen again! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Beanbabe

He's such a llittle darling. OMG he looks so cute with his nappy and hat on. Smudge Im so glad you are enjoying your little man so much. 

Looking like MommyD and V are fighting it out for 2nd place. KKB and Smiler shall we sulk together lol.

saw my doc this morning and she is going to induce me at term if i do not go naturally. thats still two weeks away but it feels good to have a plan. Going back to her on 7th feb for assessment to see how we are going to get things going - either ARM or gel depending on how "favourable" i am. :happydance: 
Everyone please cross fingers that labour ward is not busy that week.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls 

Managed to get on hubbys laptop for a few minutes so thought i would check in!! hopefully he will lwt me use it every evening so that i can keep up to date. Sorry your pains didnt come to anything V

I had appt with midwife this morning and was hoping she would give me a sweep but as i am not 40 weeks til wed she couldnt. She asked if i had had any signs of labour and i said no but since then i think i have lost a bit of my plug and think i have been having the ocassional contraction this afternoon but not regularly enough to get my hopes up.

Strange question .....where in your bump should you feel your contractions? THe pains ihave been feeling are really low down.

Cannnot wait to see who is next in the baby race. Still think I ma going ot be last though! 

Hope to check in with you all again tomorrow evening. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VGibs

Smiler - I keep having them all over my tummy. Like soemtimes in the front and sometimes at the bottom. I think that is how I know that things are not ready yet. 

Smudge - How is the bubs???? Is he eating well? I was watching bf'ing videos tonight and was wondering how he was doing.


----------



## Smudgelicious

We are bf champions !:baby::baby::baby: He has been the easiest baby ever. I don't think its him though, i put it down to the nurses and lactation specialists who are so laid back about it. The last time, the nurses were in my face all the time and trying to position us themselves which never works. Its best to learn it yourself, that is, with their advice. And nipple shields ! Nipple shields are fabulous, love em, can't live without em ! 

He's passed all his meconium now so we are onto green runny poo. Which I naturally think is completely adorable. I CANNOT stop looking at him, I don't want tobe away from him, its utterly irrational how I feel about him.... As I type he's lying on my chest sideways, asleep and huffing out little milk-scented breaths.. his arms and legs are all curled up and he's only wearing his nappy so there's all this lovely soft baby skin to kiss and cuddle. Can you tell I'm in loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeee?:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## mommydelux

aahhh smudge! you defo sound like you're in loooooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeee! and that irrational feeling - i still feel like about my 3year old. i'm so pleased to read about your bf triumph!

smiler - my contractions start in my lower back and make their way around my bump sought of like someone putting their arms around me ... and then it travels low low down where they become period pains. and there they stay for while - occassionally they'll shoot down my thighs just making them all round lame! and they last for about 2-3 minutes. sometimes my belly goes rock hard. sometimes it doesn't. i know it's braxton hicks when olive moves while my bump is hard. but he/she's been moving less and less. and when i get those contractions emmanating from my back olive doesn't move at all.
Also - they start out feeling like a dull pain - but then get really sore and uncomfy. where with BH - it's just uncomfortable.

I've also decided that if olive doesn't come by the due date then i would opt for a sweep or induction. am at a private hospital so i don't have to wait the full 42 weeks - although i suspect i may meet some resistance from my OB . but he seems confident olive is on her way. 

anyway - smudge, i'm soooo super jealous that you get to hold your baby already. remember how the 2nd trimester felt - like really long and drawn out and limbo land???? well this is how this last stretch is feeling like to me. and all the symptom spotting for labour is nearly as bad as the symptom spotting for TTC.


----------



## VGibs

Im going for my big membrane sweep today....Im really friggin nervous! Im scared its going to hurt!


----------



## VGibs

hahaha Every morning me and my daughter watch Bringing Home Baby and this morning the couple was going on about having a baby on a schedule well Aurora looks at me and goes "You cant put a baby on a schedule! They poop when they want, they cry when they want, and they eat when you feeded them!" HAHAHA It was the funniest thing ever! I am like "Ok the 8 year old gets it"


----------



## KitKatBit

It's great you're doing so well with the bf Smudge.

All quiet here again. I'm 39 weeks tomorrow and have a mw appt, so I'll see what she says although I bet it won't be much. I don't want an induction, but I would consider a sweep again if I go overdue. I hope your sweep went ok V?


----------



## VGibs

Sweep went great! It was a little uncomfy but it didnt hurt a bit...and Im 3 cm dilated! And at -2 station! So things are moving along pretty darn good!


----------



## KitKatBit

Ooh that's good news V!! Won't be long then hopefully!!

I've just tried to contact both my sister and my Mum, who are meant to be on standby to have DD if I go into labour and NEITHER of them answered. My Mum eventually rang me back 2 HOURS later and my sis still hasn't even done that!!! That really fills me with confidence!!!

My TENS machine has arrived - only had to pay a fiver for the pads, you get to use the machine for free if the mat unit happen to have one in - bargain!


----------



## Smiler79

hi girls it is 12.45am here and i cant sleep as think i might be in early labour!! not 100% sure but getting strong period like cramps at bottom of my bump every 8 minutes or so and bump goes hard. have not woken hybby yet as not too painful and worried it might all stop. 

how are you progressing v?


----------



## KitKatBit

Ooh Smiler!!!! I wonder how you're getting on??!! Come online and let us know if you can, unless you've had to go in already of course :) :) :)

I woke up really early and had a sudden feeling I should check the thread out!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Smiler !!! Oh how exciting ! I wish it was me again ! (sorry, I just loved it) It's been 7 hours since she posted, I WANT TO KNOW WHAT'S HAPPENING !!!!!!

We went home today. It's 1.47am, I should be sleeping but I'm on the puter instead. Patrick is sleeping in his crib (finally, does that boy like the boobies !) I'm finding it a little hard to pay any attention to my other children at the moment, I'm so baby focussed. Feeling guilty, but I'm sure it will sort itself out in the future. 

Ok, slap me now for saying this, it's so insane but I can't wait for him to wake up...... I haven't had any sleep, but I want a cuddle ! and to kiss his little cheeks......oh my God, I've completely gone mental...:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

Now I'm going to keep checking in for Smilers update !


----------



## mommydelux

3cm dilated - contractions 15 minutes apart. HOW LONG DOES THIS EARLY LABOUR LAST!!!!!! Feels like all my body and olive wants to do is be in early labour.


----------



## KitKatBit

I've just had my mw appointment and it wasn't great :( She said Button isn't engaged AT ALL and his/her heart rate was really really high. She tried several times and after waiting a further 20 mins while she saw someone else, it did go down to just below 160, which is their cut off point for what's 'normal'. Button was really active the whole time, so she's pretty well satisfied that it's because of that, but I'm still worried :( I just want him/her out and safe now, but there are no signs that that's going to be happening any time soon :cry:

I'm glad other people are at least having lots of signs of progress, even if things are taking a while still. Send me some labour vibes please girls xxx


----------



## VGibs

Holy crap! Everyone is in labor but me it seems! I got SIX effin messages on Facebook this morning asking me if I was in labor. After having my sweep yesterday and then not having any contractions at all...well I am feeling very dissappointed and let down. I really thought it would start last night. I also got bad news at the midwife too. Apparently if two midwives are not able to attend the birth then one of the doctors has to step in. I was so ticked off because the midwife I have been seeing the whole time is going away today and she wont be there so that leaves the other two midwives and if one of them is with another client then Im screwed. 

Smudge your not going crazy. I remember that feeling with Aurora and I wonder if I will be like that this time.


----------



## VGibs

Kit - I bet baby was so busy because she was trying to get engaged! That happned to me!I had two super busy days where she was way out of the pelvis and then she quieted down so much that I ran to midwife and she told me that she was so busy because she was trying to work her way down into the pelvis!


----------



## KitKatBit

VGibs said:


> Kit - I bet baby was so busy because she was trying to get engaged! That happned to me!I had two super busy days where she was way out of the pelvis and then she quieted down so much that I ran to midwife and she told me that she was so busy because she was trying to work her way down into the pelvis!

Thanks V - that's cheered me up a bit :) I've been asking Dr Google about the heartrate thing as well and a bpm in the 170s doesn't seem to be too much to worry about, provided the baby is active which Button DEFINITELY is. I'm starting to hate mw appointments - I seem to end up worried and disappointed after each one, rather than reassured!

I felt like that too Smudge with my DD and I'm really hoping it's the same this time. Those first few days are so magical :) I'm so glad it's being so lovely for you :)


----------



## Smiler79

hi girls. sorry not updated all day. can only get on here on my phone and it is very hit and miss. still no news. still getting pains but a lot less frequently:( really thought i might actually have bob on my due date but very unlikely now! Had my mum here today keeping me company today which has helped. But just been on facebook an found out that my friend who is not due til monday is being induced this evening because of her gd. i just want to meet my baby!!!


----------



## Beanbabe

Oh girls its all kicking in now !!!

Everytime i pop in someone has something happening except me. Its getting so close for you all now. For me not so close but funnily enough Im calm about the fact that nothing is happening. I know that my doc will not let me go any more than a few days over so its going to happen the week after next regardless. Im just chilling, spending time with the kids and getting my house and the business side of things up to date so I can enjoy the baby when it comes (hubby is self employed and I do his accounts so no maternity leave for me!)

KKB - baby does not have to be engaged for labour to start when its not your first. 

Its heartwarming to read smudge's posts. would make a girl broody lol :flower:


----------



## KitKatBit

Aw, I thought the next post from Smiler would be a birth announcement! Sorry it's taking a while for you Smiler - you and MommyD are a good pair!

Nice to hear you sounding so calm and tranquil Bean. You're doing better than me! I don't want to be induced though, so unless there's a medical reason I could be here for another 3 weeks or so! DD was 2 weeks late and the mw said she thinks this one might well be the same. I've heard too that if it's not your first the baby could engage during labour, but for some reason the mw seemed to think it meant I would go over. He/she will come when they're ready I guess - I need to stop obsessing lol.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Ah I sawyou on FB today Smiler, so I know Bobs not here :nope: I'm so excited for you girls, I know how hard it is to wait.

Patrick is 5 days old today, where did time go ? He's growing up too fast !!


----------



## VGibs

DAMN IT...I just wrote a huge post and lost it. Ok well here is the situation and tell me if you think its weird. So last night Oh comes in and tells me his mother has bought a ton of baby clothes but they are not for us they are for her to keep at her house. I thought "Ok thats weird. Im not going back to work for 8 months and she is not babysitting until then. I hope she bought bigger clothes" Then he made a point of telling me they were all brand name clothes. I dont give a rats who haw about brand names, but OH's family is very very well off. They have to have the best of everything and they do that just so they can tell everyone "Hey we have the best of everything" So I was kind of ticked off that she would keep the "nice" clothes for her house. Like the clothes we have are not fancy enough or something. Anywho, so for Christmas she bought us a lot of baby stuff. And last night I needed a few little odds and ends so I thought I would run to the dollar store. As I am walking around I notice most of the stuff she bought us for the baby she got at the dollar store. Now, I know how long things will last if you pay a dollar for them. Not long at all. So now I am kind of annoyed that she gave us the dollar store stuff and is keeping the quality clothes for "her house". Am I being unreasonable? When I got home I had a cry about it and OH can not fathom why I am upset. He thinks I hate his parents, which is not the case, but they are very very hard to relate to. Im the daughter of 2 full time working parents who were both the children of immigrants. And his family is old Quebec money and his mother has not had to work at a job a day in her life. They are also very racist and none of their views are anything I support. Now my OH didnt grow up with them. He has mild autistic tendencies so they shipped him off to a "school" when he was in kindergarten and he stayed there until he was in high school. Only coming home on weekends. 

Am I being crazy???


----------



## KitKatBit

I don't think you're crazy at all - it does all sound a bit weird! It completely proves your point about her only buying expensive stuff so she can show off. I personally don't think there's much point spending too much on baby clothes, especially not for the basics. Not just because I'm not into names like you say, but also because they're never in them for long enough for it to matter if they don't last ages.


----------



## mommydelux

you're not crazy. If things are bought for baby - they should give them to baby. i.e to you. so in the event that they need to baby sit - you can pack a bag. I don't believe a kid should be made to think that he or she has 2 homes - mom and dads where i have my things AND nana's where i have another set of things. it begs the question - are they going to adhere to your rules and regulations in how you choose to bring up your daughter? 
as for brand name things - i have a low tolerance level for that as well. Kit is right - they're never in it for long. DS is 3 now - and sure he has clothes and toys at both GP's houses - but only because the clothes went into the ;laundry when he left. but it's clothes that I packed for him. The toys story - i sent toys to both GPs because they clearly have nothing for him to play with. But once again - it came from me.

I have a rocky relationship with my outlaws - purely because their actions - similar to yours V - to me was indicative of them wanting to drive a wedge or influence the type of relationship i have with DS. It's as though they were not prepared to recognise and respect me as DS' mother. When my parents buy my son anything - they usually leave it up to me to decide whether it stays there or comes home. 

I'm not sure if I'm making any sense here. But this is a VERY VERY emotional and irky topic for me. My kids are mine - they have ONE home and ONE set of rules to follow. And i personally think - it's insensitive and disrespectful to you as a mother and grown woman to be treated this way by your inlaws. If i were you - i would still pack a bag for my kid when she goes to nana's just to provoke her into picking up the topic with me. And yes - i get that GPs are excited about babies - but then take what you bought and GIVE it to the baby.


----------



## VGibs

Well I'm glad I'm not crazy. The problem is that it is driving a wedge in between me and oh because he doesn't really understand normal human relationships and sees nothing wrong with it. He thinks I'm being difficult and that I'm not trying enough to get to know them.


----------



## Smiler79

jhi ladies just thought i would give you an update. 1 day overdue now and just got bsck from scary trip to hospital. got back from trip to town witb a friend ans went to the loo to find loads of blood!(sorry if tmi) Rang hospital straight away and they said it was probably a show but to monitor it for an hour and call back. well in one hour i soaked a pad so they told me to head up there. bleeding slowed and when they looked at my notes from my bled at 28 weeks it said i had a small growth like an ulcer on the outside of my utetus which probably bleed when my plug came loose. i was not told about tbis at 28 weeks, in fact tbe doctor said they could not see a reason for the bleed. anyway they also did a trace today and no sign of any contractuons even though i have lower back pain and what feels like period cramps. i am now back at home feeling very sorry for myself!!!!


----------



## VGibs

Awwww honey that sucks


----------



## mommydelux

oh smiler. i'm so sorry all this is being dumped on you like this. Feel sorry for yourself all you want honey - lord knows you've been through an enormous amount lately.


----------



## KitKatBit

That's rough Smiler and must be quite unnerving for you finding out that they didn't tell you everything after your bleed at 28 weeks. I wonder why they didn't? I really hope labour starts soon for you and you can start enjoying your LO.

I've got period pains, back ache and loads of BH too, but still no sign of actual labour.


----------



## VGibs

Me either. I'm hapPy to wait until Sunday now because we are moving for the next few days


----------



## VGibs

AAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDD........it's my due date! Alas, I am still pregnant though. Where is everyone else??? Contractions? Show??? How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## KitKatBit

I'm not sure whether to say happy due day or not V? fx you hang on in there until early next week now, so you can get moving house out of the way. I hope it all goes well.

Still nothing happening here either. I'd quite like Button to come on time now, so sometime next week would be fine for me too. I could definitely do without another 2WW though!!!

Any news from Smiler and MommyD?


----------



## VGibs

I'm happy it's my due date but hoping bubs will wait for one more day so I can get moved in good and proper


Where is everyone? Are you all in labor but me ?


----------



## Beanbabe

not me v. Im here with you - nothing happening

Good luck with the move and huge congrats on due date!!!!!

Little Patrick is a week old now and still he doesn't have a cautious baby buddy.


----------



## KitKatBit

It's 5:50 am here and I've been up for hours already. My sleep patterns are so all over the place now that I might as well be doing night feeds etc! Come on LO, surely you're baked to perfection by now!!! xx


----------



## mommydelux

still here. still in early labour.... contractions still coming every 15mins. 
I've decided to just ignore them now. and to shop. and should my water break while i'm at the malls - tough sh!t. i'm miserable today. in a foul mood actually. I WANT IT OUT!!! 
LOL


----------



## VGibs

C`mon you babies! Lets get this show on the road!


----------



## Smiler79

li am still here. 3 days over due and still no sign since my show. getting the odd niggle but nothing regular. getting really fed up now especially with all my friends texting despite me asking them not to. also my stupid mother in law rang yesterday and told me to hurry up and have the baby as they are getting impatient to find out what sex it is!! i am deliberately going over due obiviously just to annoy them!!!! also spoke to mjdwife yesetday and she said she might not be abke to give me a sweep on tuesday because of the growths :(


----------



## KitKatBit

:hugs: for everyone. Hang on in there. Whatever happens it _can't_ be much longer now. Come on LOs - give us a break!!!


----------



## Smiler79

just when i thought things couldnt get any worse. it is 3am and i am wide awake and suffering from diahroea and vomitting. i feel awful and bob is not happy either


----------



## Smudgelicious

COuld be the start of something Smiler.

I'm so anxious for you girls ! Come on, someone have a BABY !!!! I seriously didn't think I would even be first let alone by over a week !!

Patrick is now almost 9 days old and he is BEAUTIFUL ! I've taken him lots of places - out to dinner, shopping etc and everywhere we go someone comments on how little and gorgeous he is. 9 days old and he's growing up too fast for me....

I should go to sleep while I can, it's 11.50pm here and he will wake up soon. One thing thats a bit hard....this boy EATS almost nonstop..

I want to wake up to baby news.


----------



## VGibs

Smiler79 said:


> just when i thought things couldnt get any worse. it is 3am and i am wide awake and suffering from diahroea and vomitting. i feel awful and bob is not happy either

That is a huge sign of labor! Well it's 3:49 am here and I am in my new house finally. I woke up because I was way to busy today and my back is really hurting. Hoping to get another sweep on Tuesday because it seems like this little girl is way to cozy


----------



## mommydelux

TMI - i have had a runny tummy for 3 days now - IS THIS NORMAL????? I've got to go even when i've had NOTHING to eat. My @ss is raw from all the wiping! 

Contractions are 5 in 90mins now. am seeing OB tomorrow - going to ask for a sweep if nothings going on.


----------



## VGibs

Yes it is normal...especially if you are having contractions. A runny tummy was my first sign of labor with my daughter.


----------



## KitKatBit

Yes mine went like that with DD too MommyD. Try using wet wipes, but nice 'plain' ones so they don't sting. xxx

Still nothing happening here...


----------



## Smiler79

hwell girls i did it!!! imogen zoe rees was born at 2.37pm weighing 6lb 9 !!! i didnt get my water birth as she was born an hour and twenty minutes after getting to hospital!! however my midwife just happened to be on the ward so she delivered her!!


she is just beautiful and i just cant stop staring at ber!! she is the spitting image of her daddy


----------



## Smudgelicious

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
CONGRATULATIONS !!!!

I'm so happy for you !! (can you tell?) How was the birth ? It sounds like it was quick. Can't wait to see a photo !!


----------



## VGibs

I wondered what was going on! I didn't see any updates on facebook! Now we have 2 cautious babies! And I'm still pregnant :(


----------



## Smudgelicious

double post.

So wonderful.. oh I love babies !


----------



## KitKatBit

CONGRATULATIONS Smiler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D:D:D:D:D:D I'm so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't wait to hear all about it and see some pics. Well done and ENJOY!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommydelux

:happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: HUGE congrats Smiler!!! Can't wait for some pics and the birth story!!!


----------



## Beanbabe

Fantastic news Smiler. :yipee:

Sounds like when she decided to come she wasn't going to wait about. 

2 babies now - who will be next????????

God I get so excited when other people have their babies. Cant wait to see a pic of Imogen.

Congratulatons!!!!!


----------



## VGibs

Ok girls I'm starting to get really desperate and very depressed :( why doesn't she want to come out?


----------



## Smudgelicious

Because she's happy in there ! I know it's stressful and it seems like it's wrong, but you know it's not. She'll come before you know it. 

Chin up and :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Chin up lol I'd be way happier if everyone on earth would stop facebooking me to see if I'm in labor yet...by this point I am going to take out a full page spread in the new York times when I go into labor. I do not have any symptoms of labor at all...and I have been trying everything. I even went for the castor oil today...just gave me an extended sit in the washroom. I'm taking every supplement and have even googled how to strip my own membranes. Which I won't attempt but I am getting THAT desperate.


----------



## KitKatBit

She'll come soon V :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 3 days over is the average for non first timers, so any day now she'll be here.

I'm due tomorrow and there are still no definite signs here either, so I think I'll be joining you!


----------



## KitKatBit

No one's been around all day and I'm SO BORED!!! Is there not any news from anyone?? xx


----------



## VGibs

Well I just got done at the midwife and the dumb bitch refused to check me or giveme another sweep because she doesn't consider me overdue. I want MY midwife back. She understands what is going on with me and our situation. But this new midwife told me she won't induce until February 13th. I said I refused to wait that long and she pretty much told me I don't have a choice. I am so incredibly frustrated. I could scream.


----------



## mommydelux

holy crap V - Feb 13 is WAAYYY over due! When's your own midwife back?


----------



## VGibs

She is back the week of valentines day. Because she is in the arctic the planes can be unpredictable so she can't say what day for sure she will be back.


----------



## KitKatBit

That sucks! Is there a different mw you can see? xx


----------



## VGibs

Yes and I requested her for next week. Then the dumb midwife said "if you don't go by then" so I said well I'll probably still be pregnant nO thanks to you


----------



## KitKatBit

Hopefully you'll go any day and won't need the sweep anyway. xx


----------



## Beanbabe

The dumb cow. I hope you pee, poop and srom all over her when you are in labour :haha:


----------



## KitKatBit

Beanbabe said:


> The dumb cow. I hope you pee, poop and srom all over her when you are in labour :haha:

:haha: Love it!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Thats shocking V. I would've slapped the bitch.

I came in here all excited to see some baby news and there's none ! Come on girls, Patrick needs some friends ! 

aahh, no pressure though eh ? I know it sucks to be waiting, almost as bad as the 2ww or the HCG wait......man, that was a long time ago.


----------



## KitKatBit

I've just seen the mw and she said Button's head is really high and completely free. She wouldn't do a sweep as she says it wouldn't work with Button being so high anyway, as things obviously aren't ready. I thought that it was quite common for the head not to engage until labour if it isn't your first, but she seems adamant that it means labour is miles away. I hate going to see her now, it's always so disheartening :(


----------



## VGibs

Kit - ya I hear ya on that one. You just want someone to tell you your getting close and they never do ugh 

I cant believe I am 5 days overdue...I'm pretty sure this kid is picking out what wallpaper to put up in there


----------



## mommydelux

don't be disheartened Kit - baby can drop within a day. Olive turned and dropped within 3 days of me seeing my OB. although olive is SUPER freakin lazy now. in position at the right spot - bouncing like he/she is on a water balloon or something.


----------



## KitKatBit

Thanks everyone. I'm going to basically LIVE on my gym ball for a few days and see if that makes a difference. I don't think the spd has helped, because I can't do much walking and have been sat with my legs up a lot.


----------



## VGibs

Ya I have been sitting on my ball non stop. When the midwife told me yesterday to be walking as much as possible I just glared at her. She asked me what the problem was I said "have you even looked in my file? I have a back injury and SPD, I can barely walk to the bathroom"


----------



## Smiler79

hi girls sorry i have not been on. been too busy enjoying imogen when we dont have visitors. 

she is totally amazing!! she has taken to bfeast feeding brilliantly although my nipples are really sore. my milk came in todsy so she has been permanently attached!! she also goes 4 hours between feeds at night!! my only problem is that she prefers to sleep in someones arms rayher than her moses basket. any advice?

sorry to see there are no more babies. hope they all arrve asoon xxxxx


----------



## VGibs

Honestly smiler I have no advice because I let my daughter sleep with me for 8 months and plan on co sleeping for a few months with this baby until she feeds less during the night. I sure wish she would hurry up and make an appeRence though. Mind you right now a super hot cable guy is at my house so I'm enjoying his company...meow


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi Smiler, good to hear everything is being lovely :)

Re the sleep thing, have you tried swaddling? Babies who like to be held often respond well to it. I've also been sleeping with a little comfort toy to make it smell like me, so that I can leave it in the crib with Button for reassurance. Oh and I've got a wrap (the Moby one) so I can at least get on with things if Button turns out to be a constant cuddler.

V, you sound as fed up of midwives as I am. It hardly fills you with confidence when they all say different things and obviously don't reasd your notes at all!!


----------



## mommydelux

Hey smiler - good hear you're enjoying Imogen!!
with DS i co-slept as well for 8 or so months. but he also liked to be held and fall asleep in someones arms. i plan to do the same with olive as well - until he/she starts sleeping through the night.


----------



## VGibs

Ummmmm scary....I was eating supper and my toe felt funny so I looked at my tootsies which were happy inside their slippers and one of my feet has swelled to three times its normal size! Im pretty freaked out...my daughter wants to "squish" it back to size so I might let her give it a try.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Go to the hospital V ! Swelling is a sign of pre e, especially if it comes up fast !! 

Smiler, thats what happens when the milk arrives ! I have days where I have my boob in his mouth almost constantly, he's a little pig and guzzles so much milk, he can't hold it all. Swaddling is an excellent thing. I really only tightly swaddle at nighttime though, when I put him into the crib in the dark, to try and establish a night vs day thing. 4 hours between feeds is phenomenal ! I'm jealous ! I've had 4 hours only a couple of times, its' mostly 2-3 hours between.

Patrick has really dry skin at the moment, I'm so tempted to douse him in olive oil...,probably should just let it be. 

:( I have to go to the dentist tomorrow morning, I have what I think is a massive hole in my tooth..I've been avoiding going for ages but I think it's starting to hurt. I'm dreading it almost as much as a c section..weird. Hate the anticipation but I know I'll probably be fine as soon as I get there.

Have some babies while I'm gone, damnit !!


----------



## VGibs

Well the swelling is mainly because I have been sitting on my butt all day and have not been drinking my water like I normally do. I have poor lymph drainage from my years as a stylist and it always creeps up on me. I knew I was swelling this afternoon but neglected to raise my feet because they were cold and I wanted to keep them under my kitty who was sleeping so nice under the blanket hehe I have been told by three doctors to not worry about swollen feet unless I see swelling in my hands and face which are unaffected by the lymphedema thank god. Its really nothing to worry about...just looks awful!


----------



## Beanbabe

Smiler my sisters little boy who is 5 weeks now is the same. He doesnt sleep well on his own. One way she gets around it is to put him into a bouncer chair with vibration. He sleeps much better in there. She will only use it during the day tho and you need to make sure baby can lie flat in it. Im a fan of co-sleeping. So handy when you are breastfeeding.

I had a horrible night girls. Savage back pain and cramping. Virtually no sleep between pain and peeing. had to send hubby down at 3am to get a heat pack for my back. Had a small pink show yesterday and doc told me Tues that baby head is well down. This pre - labour lark aint no fun - Dont know how you other girls have put up with it for weeks now. hats off to you. 

Smudge - good luck at dentist. Dont envy you.


----------



## VGibs

I can not believe I am 6 days overdue....I feel like crying


----------



## KitKatBit

I don't blame you V - it is a horrible feeling. I went 14 days over with DD - I so hope that doesn't happen again. I hate waking up every morning and realising everything's STILL the same and the constant worry that they're ok in there. I'm sure everything's fine really though and your LO will be here any day now. :hugs: Ours obviously just need a bit longer cooking time xx

Good luck at the dentist Smudge!

That's very exciting Bean - I hope things are happening for you!!!


----------



## VGibs

I am sure I am having some kind of mental break or something...I just cried for an hour because I am absolutly sure my baby hates me. I am posistive this baby hates me and is staying in there to be mean to me. Im pretty sure I am going crazy. I keep having these horrible delusions about the baby screaming everytime I hold her and refusing to be breastfed and just hating me. I dont know why that is in my head but it is all I can think about. I really think Im loosing it....


----------



## KitKatBit

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: V. Try not to think like that. You're still well within a normal length pregnancy. If anything it shows that she loves you so much and is so comfy in there she doesn't want to leave xx


----------



## Smudgelicious

Every long slow tick of the clock is bringing your babies closer girls.

I wish there was magic to help you feel better V. Your baby girl doesn't hate you at all, you're her Mum she automatically loves you ! Cliched, but one day in the not too distant future, you'll look back at this frustrating and exhausting time and remember it a lot more fondly. You WILL have that baby and it's getting closer and closer all the time.

Dentist was good this morning, believe it or not ! I did have a chip, not a cavity, so she polished it for about 30 seconds and pronounced it all good. Wheewww, I had myself all worked up into needing serious work and drama. 

My little piglet is doing wonderful, LOVES being cuddled and fed. He is just the most wonderful delicious little creature, I am completely besotted (and a little exhausted).


----------



## Beanbabe

V theres nothing I can say except :hugs:


----------



## Smudgelicious

My little pig is 2 weeks old today ! We had a paediatrician appt and he's gained a pound since we were discharged 10 days ago ! At first I was disappointed with his weight but then I remembered that it went DOWN after he was born and it was less than his birth weight at discharge.

Anyhoo, he's just wonderful, circ has healed, his gooey eye is just a tear duct struggling a bit. He keeps changing every single day, I cannot believe its been 2 weeks already.

V, I've got a feeling about you...you're baby girl is on her way tomorrow, if she isn't here already...


----------



## KitKatBit

I have had the WORST night, with UNBELIEVABLY bad diarrhoea. I felt SO ill I didn't know what to do with myself! Could this be the infamous 'clearout'? I never had anything like this with DD.

It's great to hear your little man's doing so well Smudge :) Being back up to over his birth weight by two weeks is excellent! I can't believe he's 2 weeks old already!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Ooooh I think it might be time Kit !

Sorry about the trots, they are the worst for making you feel ill. My friend was on the throne having a terrible time and in the midst, her water broke. The diarrhea stopped instantly for her so hopefully this is the time ! 

No sign of Bean, mommyD or V......is it.......just maybe........?


----------



## KitKatBit

Oooh how exciting!!! If it is that at least I can stop worrying that I might embarrass myself in the birthing pool - there can't possibly be anything left! :haha:

They've all been very quiet haven't they?! Especially V, considering she's normally on here as much as I am! I tihnk you might be right!! :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

No good...I was pretty sure something was happening yesterday but I went to bed and contractions stopped :( I was just busy with my bad baby niece yesterday


----------



## KitKatBit

Ooh that's still a really good sign though V - mine were really stoppy/starty with my DD, but I had had her 2 days after the first bout of them. FX! x


----------



## Smiler79

kit it could well be the start of labour. my diahrohea started at 2am synday morning amd imogen was born at 2.30pm!!!


----------



## Beanbabe

Not me either girls - it must be mommyd!!!!

I've been busy getting ready for my nephew's christening tomorrow. Went to get my hair done and took my sister to do a few messages - collect cake, get hair and nails done etc. She still cant drive after her c-section so is pretty housebound.

Got my consultant apt on Monday when I will get my induction date. :happydance: I would have loved a natural labour but Im prepared to sacrafice that to have my baby in my arms.


----------



## KitKatBit

Still no sign :( I got all excited for a bit there! lol

I hope the Christening goes well Bean.


----------



## VGibs

Ugh my midwife will not even consider induction until after the 9th


----------



## KitKatBit

They won't induce here until you're 14 days over, but I'm going to try and stick it out anyway. I'm not convinced my dates are right and unless anything seems to be wrong I'd rather let nature take its course. I will try sweeps though, provided they'll let me which the mw wouldn't last time!


----------



## VGibs

Well ladies I'm hopping in the shower here because about an hour ago I got 4 contractions in a row and they have not let up so we are getting ready to go to the hospital. I really hope they don't tell me it's a false alarm!


----------



## KitKatBit

That's fantastic news V!!! I hope you're well on the way to having your LO by now. Can't wait for your update. Good luck - we're thinking of you!!! xxx


----------



## VGibs

Well ladies Marie eve came at 10:04 weighing 8 lbs 12 oz


----------



## Smudgelicious

I just saw it on FB, V ! I am SO happy for you ! 

How was the birth ? It sounds super fast. I want to know everything ! When are you going home ?


----------



## Smudgelicious

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

CONGRATULATIONS V ! WELCOME MARIE-EVE !​


----------



## KitKatBit

HURRAH!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS V!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D

No more waiting for you!!! I can't wait to hear all about it and see some gorgeous pics!!

:wave: little Marie Eve xxxxx


----------



## mommydelux

SUPER SUPER CONGRATS V!!! welcome Marie-Eve.  Can't wait to hear the birth story!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Smiler79

Congratulations V!! So thrilled for you!!

Well Imogen is a week old now and is truly amazing. She has taken to breast feeding really well, we have the moses basket issue sorted and she goes 4 hours between feeds a t night! Also I thought she just had wind but my midwife says she is smililng already!!

I am suffering from high blood oressure and midwife is not sure why but otherwise I am ok and absolutely love bein g a mummy!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00631.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 6









DSC00633.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KitKatBit

She's just beautiful Smiler :D

It's lovely to hear you and Smudge sounding so happy and content and in love with your gorgeous little ones. That's great about the bf too - I hope Button takes to it like that as well.

I hope your bp settles down again soon, although I'm sure it's nothing. xxx


----------



## Smudgelicious

changing title


----------



## KitKatBit

Been having quite mild contractions, but contractions none the less for a few hours :D :D :D


----------



## Smudgelicious

Go Kit ! 

Can't wait for the news!


----------



## KitKatBit

Hmm...had to try and get some sleep and that's made them stop :( Was going to try bouncing on my ball, but it's all feeling a bit too achey down there for that. Any tips anyone?


----------



## VGibs

I built my daughters science project...that seemed to make her come out! Oh and I watched Ferris Buellers Day Off


----------



## VGibs

Ta Da!


----------



## VGibs

See how bruised her face was? thats from going from 5 cm to 10 in 23 minutes


----------



## mommydelux

OH V - she's beautiful!!!


----------



## KitKatBit

She's lovely V! :) Well done you!! What an amazingly quick labour!! xx


----------



## Smudgelicious

Marie-Eve is beautiful ! She's so plump, she's gorgeous. Patrick had a bruised face too, because he was squished up against my bladder so hard..ah I'll tell you girls the details when I get longer than 5 minutes on the computer.

Hmm, Kit I'm guessing you've done the curry, walking, bonking bizzo ? :shrug: I remember when I went into labour with my first. I was 3 days overdue and incredibly anxious for him to come out. That night I was completely exhausted and I said to him 'any time but NOT TONIGHT baby, I'm too tired' and bang, 1 hour later I had contractions so bad I couldn't speak !


----------



## KitKatBit

Yes I've tried all that, although can't manage much walking because of the spd. I don't want to be crippled with it just in time for labour.

So...I _think_ my waters have just gone!!! I felt a weird (sorry for tmi:blush:) gush type feeling and there was pale yellowy/straw coloured something or other when I went to check. I've put a pad in now. I didn't see my waters with DD because I was in the bath, so this is all new to me!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

ooh, hope this is it. If it is your waters, you know that baby will hav to be out soon...


----------



## Beanbabe

V huge huge congratulations!!!!!!!!

What a squidgy little bundle. 

These babies seem to be making a fast exit once they decide to come. Hope its contagious lol.

Congrats again and enjoy. :hugs:


----------



## Beanbabe

KKB - That sounds so so promising. I really really hope this is it for you. 

Sometimes I put a heat pack on the ball and then sit on it. it eases the pelvic pain a bit. try it and see. 

No bonking now tho mrs. Thats a no no if your waters have gone.

Best of luck. keep us updated as best you can.


----------



## Beanbabe

No update from Kit - Is this it?????????????

[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;


----------



## KitKatBit

Nope, not yet. It's very confusing and a bit worrying. I hope someone might have some advice?

I was asked to come in when I rang about my waters, because they were concerned they were yellowy. When I got there she said she couldn't tell if it was my waters or not and they still don't really know. If it _was_ my waters then the yellow could have been old meconium, which isn't good from what I've read. It seems to be better if it's old rather than new from the point of view of them inhaling it when they're born, but it seems bad from the point of view of how long they're exposed to it inutero.

The other thing she said it could be is an infection, so she took a swab. I won't get the results until later today or tomorrow though. I also wondered if it could be my plug. I've had kind of pinky, browny loss over night. I just can't tell what it is still.

The mw said they have to treat it like it's my waters so want to induce me on Wednesday morning if I haven't gone into labour by then. I've had pains on and off, but nothing lasting. I REALLY don't want to be induced though, as long as Button doesn't seem to be in distress and there are no signs of infection, so I think I am going to refuse. I've still got to go in to be checked over. They might even say then that it doesn't look like it _is_ my waters - who knows!

Do any of you have any experience in losses like this? There hasn't been very much of it, although there was more overnight while I was lying down. It was yellowy to start with (not green, but apparently meconium goes more yellow as it gets older because it gets diluted) and then overnight it was pinker/browner. Quite watery I suppose, but also mucousy, so not like I thought waters were. I'm SO confused!!

The net result though is that unless I go into labour before 8 pm tonight or they decide it _isn't_ my waters when I get seen tomorrow, then I can't labour at the maternity unit. I have to go into the main hospital :(

(I think I'll post all this on the 3rd tri board too, in case none of you are online.)

Hope everyone and their LO's are doing well xx


----------



## Beanbabe

Oh Kit thats so crap. Did they do the swab test to check if it was your waters. I cant help Im afraid cos I've never had a natural labour and never had any discharge like that. 

Come on button - be a good little mite and decide to come before tonight. I promise you will have a happier mummy if she gets the birth she wants.


----------



## mommydelux

contractions - 4 in 45mins. just getting more intense. am heading to hospital now!!


----------



## VGibs

Holy liftin we are going to have some more babies here soon! 

So here is the big birth story....there is a scary part so beware!

Spoiler
Well all day Friday I was having contractions on and off and a funny burning feeling on the top of my tummy. I was sure something was going on because I was used to the contractions starting and stopping. I went to bed and everything stopped. Then all day saturday nothing was happening. I didnt have any contractions at all. I laid down on my loveseat at about 5 pm to watch Ferris Buellers day off and I had 4 contractions very close together. Then I got up to cook supper and had three more. So i thought oh i better be timing these. sorry for lack of capitols but the baby is occupying one arm! lo By 6:30 i knew it was probably time to get ready for the hospital because they were coming 6 minutes apart and getting very very strong. so we packed up and headed out in a snow squall. Picked up my mom and dropped off my daughter on the way. It took a very very long time to get to the hospital because of all the snow. On the way to the hospital we called the midwife because she wanted to meet us in the office to make sure I was in labor. But by the time we hit the city the contractions were 2 minutes apart and almost 2 minutes long. So she met us in the hospital. As we were waiting for the lords slowest nurse to check me in I went and sat in the waiting area and had 4 contractions right on top of each other. And as my OH brought me up a wheelchair I felt a little pop. My water broke. Mind you it didnt come flooding out until I got upstairs and went to get in the bed. They put me in the back room because I was making so much noise lol They checked me while waiting for the midwife and said I was only 5 cm. But I had a contraction while she was checking me and I went to 8 1/2 during the contraction. Then my midwife came in and had to do a whack load of goofy stuff on the computer. She had me get up so that I was hanging onto the back of the bed and the minute I moved into the posisiton I had a huge urge to push. As I pushed a huge gush of fluid came out and she went "Oh my we have pushing" and checked me again. I was 8 cm and almost fully dilated when I had a contraction. This was within 25 minutes I went from 5 cm to 10. So she said she would hold the lip of the cervix out of the way if I felt like pushing. So when she said to push...I friggin pushed. I just had this crazy urge that I needed this baby out NOW! This is when the other midwife showed up to assist and she tried to get a fetal heartbeat and because I was having so many contractions they could not get a good heartbeat how I was posistioned. *sp* So they flipped me back over unto my back to get a good heartrate and see how far I was. My mom and OH held my legs in the air and I started to give it my all. It was then that things got quiet and the midwife made the bed go back all the way and had them push my legs as far back as they would go. Which was agonizing but she said "You NEED to keep her hips apart." and I noted a little bit of panic in her voice. I had my eyes closed almost the entire time but I cracked an eye to look at OH and I knew by his face that something was wrong. So I did what I could with no information and PUSHED the midwife goes "WHOA thats a girl" and then I felt her head emerge...and then get stuck and then I heard a huge POP. It turns out it wasnt her head but her shoulders that got caught under my pubic bone. And her other shoulder broke my tailbone :( So then the midwife almost yelled at me. She said "You need this baby out NOW!" So I gave it one HUGE grunt and felt her slide out onto my tummy. She didnt cry right away and they took her from me to check her out. She had to have oxygen and they were checking her over and over. When her head emerged the cord was wound round her neck and then getting her shoulders stuck compressed the cord so she was out of oxygen for a minute or two. And that was why she was sluggish to cry at first. She started crying pretty loud when they gave her back to me. And she latched right on to my breast *where she has since set up permenent residence* and stayed there for almost an hour. Her little face was very bruised from coming down the birth canal so fast but she has almost got rid of all that now. She is doing very very well. Is having lots of nice wet diapers and is starting to poop more regular. I have not had her weighed yet but by the amount of time she spends on the boob I dont think she has lost very much weight LOL


----------



## Smudgelicious

wow, V that must have hurt like hell ! My first baby broke my tailbone, I know how much that stings (and still does) It's great that Marie-Eve is doing so well, considering her dramatic and scary entrance.

Fingers crossed for you MommyD ! Hope its all going well and quick. Can't wait to see pics and read another birth story.

Speaking of which I was about to write mine and Patrick is whinging in his swing, so I have to go and cuddle..try again later.

Hope Kit and Bean are feeling good:flower:


----------



## Beanbabe

Great news mommyd. :thumbup: Good luck

V - well done you. God that must have hurt. hope you are healing well.

Poor kit - Wonder whats happening with her. Hope button has decided to come today.


----------



## VGibs

Its not been too bad today thank god but before today I was pretty sure I would never walk again. The worst part is I really really need to have a good cough as I feel soemthing stuck in my throat but I have stitches and am terrified of ripping them out...and my darn tailbone hurts so much it hurts to even consider coughing.


----------



## Beanbabe

Just saw over in third tri that Kit has been getting pains but they are less regular with movement. Fx'd for her that it progresses.


----------



## VGibs

Damn...I just realised that I mustve deleted my cautious banner when I made my new ticker...off to find the link LOL


----------



## KitKatBit

That's great news about MommyD! Hope it's all going well xxx

I'm not going to read your birth story just get V - don't want to freak myself out. my 24 hour window for the maternity unit came and went, so I decided to have a sleep. I hadn't wanted to before because I knew lying down would make my contractions stop again, which it did. Hospital appointment in the morning to check me over and for the induction that I'm going to refuse if everything seems ok. I'm still hoping they'll tell me my waters haven't gone after all - I really don't think they have. Def having a show though, which is progress at least.


----------



## VGibs

Ya dont read it yet Kit! Thats why I put it in spoilers


----------



## Smudgelicious

Just sniffing around for an update......


----------



## Beanbabe

Smudgelicious said:


> Just sniffing around for an update......

me too.


----------



## KitKatBit

They're not even going to check about my waters again-said they've just got to assume they've gone (which means no maternity unit for me). They're monitoring button's heart rate and then deciding on the induction.


----------



## Beanbabe

Sorry your not going to get to deliver in the maternity unit. Thats probably very disappointing for you. 

Good luck with the induction. The end result will be the same - You will be holding your gorgeous baby soon.


----------



## VGibs

Ohhh bummer...that can be so dissappointing


----------



## KitKatBit

The heart rate was quite high, which it always has been because he/she is always so active, so they made me wait to do it again, when it was a bit lower. My swab and blood results were all clear, except for a slightly higher than normal crp (protein) level. She said 6 is normal, that it can increase to 12 with pregnancy, that at 40 you have an infection and need oral antibiotics and that at 50 you need antibiotics by drip. Mine was 17.

I decided to still decline the induction and come home to research crp levels, inductions, etc. I had to sign a form saying I was discharging myself against medical advice, which was a bit scary and the doctor told me I was putting my desires in front of my baby's health, which is not the case AT ALL. I believe that a natural labour IS what's best for my baby and only want to use intervention if the baby is at risk, which I don't believe it is. It's not to do with what i want for ME. I've already lost the chance to labour at the maternity unit anyway, so whatever happens I'm not getting what I wanted from that perspective.

I've got to go back in the morning for more blood tests and heart traces anyway, so if the crp levels have gone up at all then I'll have to agree to the induction. The more I read about it though, the more I hope it doesn't come to that. It sounds like I'd find it much harder to not use any pain relief and it also sounds like I might well end up getting rail-roaded into having a c-section if it doesn't progress according to their 'guidelines' :(


----------



## Smudgelicious

Kit, I wish it was all easier for you. You're overdue already so that baby isn't far away, I hope she/he is ready and comes very soon ! 

I reckon MommyD's having a baby, if she hasn't already....


----------



## Beanbabe

Kit an induction does not mean a long labour with lots of intervention. I have had two inductions and they were both very different experiences. My daughter was induced at term (but about a week over by my dates). I got the prostin (?sp) gel at 6am. i never even got a cramp till 11am. My daughter was born at 13.20. it was a very intense labour no doubt but I delivered her with gas and air only and had very little monitoring. She was 9lb 4oz. Dont feel that induction is the road to c-section. 

Because you are already a week over you are bound to be almost ready to go and I hope that if you are induced it will be as positive of an induction as it can be. Good luck.


----------



## Beanbabe

Saw a post on Kit's 3rd tri thread that her waters have definately gone this morning. she posted just before 2am so hopefully contractions have started for her now and she can avoid that induction. 


No update from Mommyd - looking good for a baby announcement soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Yay kit !!

Waiting........


----------



## mommydelux

My trip to hospital on tuesday evening was for nothing. But then wednesday morning brought with it different kinds of pains ..... went in - again - and then they classed me in active labour at 9:32am Little Mika was born on wednesday 1:45pm weighing in at 3.6kgs (7lb 93ounces). She's just perfect.

Short labour - 4 hours. only needed 2 stitches after! we're both doing well. will post pics later.


----------



## VGibs

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4 babies! I was only 4 hours too! Man our cautious babies are in a hurry for dinner LOL


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi all. Sorry for the delay in posting-couldn't get phone to work here yesterday. Went in to labour after waters broke like bean said. Came in to hospital at 7 am on thurs.

Spoiler
They attached me to the monitor and button went nuts again,moving LOADS and heart rate shot up,so I asked if I could try lying on my side. The mw said ok,but when I moved the machine lost the heartbeat. She tried to find it again,but could only find mine. She got another mw in and they got me lying flat,but realised that the really slow heart rate was button's,not mine. All of a sudden all these alarms were going off and about 10 more people ran in. I was checked and found button had passed thick black meconium and had possibly grabbed or tangled the cord in panic. I was rushed in to theatre and given a general.
 Brianna Florence was born by emergency c section at half 7, weighing a whopping 9lb 10oz! She was absolutely fine and besides being a bit traumatised,so am i. I'm SO relieved she's out and safe and so in love. I can't stop cuddling her and gazing at her lol. She's so content and chilled out and absolutely beautiful. She's doing well with bf too  

Congratulations to mommyd!!! Really pleased for you, especially after all your false labour for days beforehand! Can't wait to see pics!

So,just bean to go then...unless i've missed an update? Hope all's going well bean? Thanks for your support re induction xx


----------



## Beanbabe

mommydelux said:


> My trip to hospital on tuesday evening was for nothing. But then wednesday morning brought with it different kinds of pains ..... went in - again - and then they classed me in active labour at 9:32am Little Mika was born on wednesday 1:45pm weighing in at 3.6kgs (7lb 93ounces). She's just perfect.
> 
> Short labour - 4 hours. only needed 2 stitches after! we're both doing well. will post pics later.



Congrats Mommyd. What brilliant news. Enjoy your little princess


----------



## Beanbabe

KitKatBit said:


> Hi all. Sorry for the delay in posting-couldn't get phone to work here yesterday. Went in to labour after waters broke like bean said. Came in to hospital at 7 am on thurs.
> 
> Spoiler
> They attached me to the monitor and button went nuts again,moving LOADS and heart rate shot up,so I asked if I could try lying on my side. The mw said ok,but when I moved the machine lost the heartbeat. She tried to find it again,but could only find mine. She got another mw in and they got me lying flat,but realised that the really slow heart rate was button's,not mine. All of a sudden all these alarms were going off and about 10 more people ran in. I was checked and found button had passed thick black meconium and had possibly grabbed or tangled the cord in panic. I was rushed in to theatre and given a general.
> Brianna Florence was born by emergency c section at half 7, weighing a whopping 9lb 10oz! She was absolutely fine and besides being a bit traumatised,so am i. I'm SO relieved she's out and safe and so in love. I can't stop cuddling her and gazing at her lol. She's so content and chilled out and absolutely beautiful. She's doing well with bf too
> 
> Congratulations to mommyd!!! Really pleased for you, especially after all your false labour for days beforehand! Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> So,just bean to go then...unless i've missed an update? Hope all's going well bean? Thanks for your support re induction xx



Congrats hun. Sounds very scary. Thankfully you and Brianna are well. What a whopper of a girl!!!. Enjoy.





AFM - knew I would be last lol. Anyway if no movement this weekend i will be induced on Monday night/Tuesday morning. Doc had originally said she would do it this week but I was nowhere near ready - cervix high and no engagement. So she said one more week to go naturally then induction at term+7. I was actually glad cos I would love to go naturally - unfortunately baby is very cosy and I dont think its moved down any so its looking like 3rd induction for me.


----------



## VGibs

Wow kit! I thought I had a big baby! I hope the section doesn't hurt to bad :(


----------



## Smudgelicious

[oh Kit. I got a chill just reading what happened. Thats how my first son died. I am relieved beyond belief that Brianna is here and ok. I'm SO happy for you, oh god don't scare me like that again!

WELCOME BRIANNA!! GOOD JOB KIT !!​


----------



## Smudgelicious

excellent news MommyD ! I love her name, thats so pretty. And yes, we need to see pics !
YAY MOMMYD! WELCOME TO THE WORLD, MIKA !​


----------



## VGibs

Patrick has a lot of ladies to choose from lol


----------



## Beanbabe

Loving the thread title. :)

Hope all the babies are doing well and mummies too of course. 

Will be admitted tomorrow for my induction so this will be my last post until I have a baby. :shock: Never thot I would get this far. 

Thank you to all of you for the hugs and the laughs along the way.


----------



## KitKatBit

Thinking of you Bean. Wishing you a nice easy, routine labour. Can't wait to read all about it :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## VGibs

All of us are going to have our babies soon! Think back to when we were counting HCG levels ladies LOL


----------



## KitKatBit

Just checking in for possible Bean updates. I hope it's all going well xxx


----------



## KitKatBit

Smudgelicious said:


> [oh Kit. I got a chill just reading what happened. Thats how my first son died. I am relieved beyond belief that Brianna is here and ok. I'm SO happy for you, oh god don't scare me like that again!

I didn't realise that was what happened Smudge. I'm sorry to trigger those memories. TBH I felt something was going to go wrong during labour all along, but my friends and family kept putting it down to my paranoia after the mc. When they took me in to theatre I thought it had all come true and that Button had died or would be seriously ill afterwards and was trying to think of how I was going to tell my DD and how I was going to make myself carry on. When I came round I was so shocked that she was OK - I couldn't take it in. I was bawling hysterically and couldn't believe she was alive and healthy even when I was holding her. I feel so lucky and blessed that it turned out like that when it so easily might not have. I already thought you were amazing for having the strength to get through and to try again, but now I feel that even more - I'm so glad you've got the happiness you deserve xxx


----------



## Smudgelicious

Don't worry about it Kit, you couldn't have known! They didn't recognise the symptoms of extreme distress when I was in labour. Even when they broke my waters and they were heavily stained. It was horrific, he was stuck in the birth canal for hours, by the time they dragged him through he was completely full of meconium, there was no way he could breathe. After that, it was mistake after mistake until he died 44 hours later. 

I started reading your story with my heart rising to my mouth not wanting to continue thinking it was going to end.. I can't tell you the relief and happiness to know that it DIDN"T happen that way for you. Brianna is here, she's alive and everythings ok ! 

I can't describe what it's like to go through that. Well I could but I;d be here for days..... One thing I will say though is that the only way out is through, if that makes sense. It's a matter of life or death, what do you choose ? Because either you let it kill you or you have to go on, however life turns out.

I've been checking in constantly, waiting for Bean... Where is that baby ???? She must be all blissed out and too busy in babyland !


----------



## mommydelux

i had something similar happen with Mika - the midwife on duty kept picking up a real low heartbeat - and then when my OB came to check in on me he discovered it was my heartbeat and not the baby's. they gave me a shot of something and said "PUSH". thankfully it wasn't as traumatising as your experience Kit - but i had paeds and another OB and nurses rushing around the delivery room like lunatics.

i'm glad everything turned out fine for you though. 

Any news from Bean yet?


----------



## Smudgelicious

Bean ??


----------



## VGibs

Where is she?


----------



## Smiler79

still no news from bean. hope she is just busy with her new arrival


----------



## Smudgelicious

Still checking in for Bean........ 

So girls, how are we all doing ?? This thread has slowed down a bit now that we're all busy with gorgeous babies. 

Patrick is lying here on my shoulder wrapped in a muslin because he keeps spitting up on himself. He's a cuddly boy, often he cries until he's picked up and then as soon as you have him in your arms, he's snuggled in and fast asleep. BFing is going well, he's been the easiest baby. Doesnt' like sleeping by himself and gets a but whiny if he's left alone. I can't believe he's a month old tomorrow - where did time go ? 

Hugs to everyone, especially Bean. Wherever you are, I hope everythings ok !


----------



## VGibs

Busy you say???? Lordy I have never been so busy doing nothing in my entire life! My baby is a total booby monster! I am pinned to the couch for HOURS a day! I am having some issues with my stitches though and that is bumming me out...plus I shattered my darn tailbone having Mimi *her nickname* so sitting is very uncomfortable for me right now...today is my first day off the pain meds. They decided to remove my tailbone once I stop breastfeeding so good riddance to that pain in the ass *literally haha* Her new playpen and swing arrived today so she is finally seated comfy and swinging away right now. I realized today that the reason she has been so fussy the passed few days have probably been from my morning coffee. It never occured to me that she may be getting the caffiene second hand until I watched her startle during her little nap today and she seemed super jumpy all afternoon. 

How is everyones hormones??? I have been weepy and pretty snappy with people...I feel bad but I can feel it wearing off. Has anyone else ever had internal stitches? When I had Aurora I didnt have stitches so I am new to this stitches thing and the idea of getting it on with OH again has me TERRIFIED! Not that I am considering it anytime soon but even a month from now Iw onder if everything will be "ok" down there.


----------



## Beanbabe

Hi girlies. 

Just a quick update.

MY LITTLE MAN IS HERE!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​

Eoin Jamie Matthew was born on Tuesday 15th Feb at 9.23am. He weighed 9lb 3oz and is totally smashing. 

We are all totally in love with him and Im so so so happy.


----------



## VGibs

OH YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at all his hair! Oh my goodness! Im so pleased its a boy! Now Patrick isnt crazily outnumbered by girls! hahahaha


----------



## Smiler79

Congratualtions Bean he is absolutely gorgeous. How was the birth?

I am doing good. Had our first 2 unsettled nights with Imogen as she has a cold and is struggling to sleep on her back but apart from that everything is good. She will be three weeks tomorrow but i still cannot believe that she is really mine!!!

She was weighed on tuesday and now weighs 7lb 5.5oz!! so i dont need ot worry that she is not feeding well enough!!

HOpe everyone else is doing well. Who would have though that we would be here at the start when we were all worried about bleeds and hcg levels etc!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Woohoo Bean !! He's a knockout !! What a handsome lad. I completely love his name, would you believe Eoin was in our top five ? Along with Malcolm, Hamish, Patrick and Neil. I'm so happy for you !

Well cautious girls, we did it !! Can you believe how far we've come ? It feels like a million years ago that we were worrying over HCG levels, ultrasounds, gender scans etc.... even waiting for our babies to be born feels like a-g-e-s ago. We're so blessed to be here, with our happy healthy babies after losing their siblings...:cry: 

I'm going to change the name of the thread... Do you think I should ? We WERE all cautiously pregnant and now we're not...hmmm.


Anyway,

CONGRATULATIONS BEAN !! WELCOME BABY EOIN!​


----------



## Beanbabe

Smudge - Neill was in our list too. How weird is that. The two boys could have ended up with the same name. Seems they have the same temperment tho cos my man is a super snuggler as well. Spends hours on my knee feeding and dozing but put him down and he's awake like a shot.


V - you will get jiggy again. Had stitches with both my first two and have been pregnant 3 times since so ..... :blush:


----------



## Smudgelicious

I had internal stitches the first time around V. It wasn't too bad though after about 4 weeks I had to have some of them removed because they didn't dissolve properly. Lube will be your friend and it will be fine.

Wouldn't that have been weird if we'd named them the same Bean ? We never really talked about names much, I like keeping that part quiet, esepcially with my MIL. If Patrick had been a girl he would have been Maeve Catherine. I had loads of girls names, but it was a battle to come up with the 5 boys names we liked. Connor (his middle name) is the name of my oldest son who died...I noticed you did the same with Matthews name:hugs:

We're moving back to Australia in 2 weeks..man, I am NOT ready. Barely done a thing.


----------



## mommydelux

yay bean!!!! congrats on the birth of you extremely handsome son!!! Can't believe we did it .... 

V - lub will be your best friend for a few sessions after birth!!! i won't lie - it feels like losing your virginity from scratch again! all i cansay is lub lub and more lub! 

little mika has been keeping me Extremely busy. our first 2 nites home were hair raising!!! but i think she's settled now.

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## KitKatBit

CONGRATULATIONS BEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's lovely and what a lovely name!!! :) :) :) I'm SO relieved everything was ok - I was worried when we didn't hear from you for a bit. I think my hair-raising experience put the wind up me a bit.

Wow, so we've all done it! It's actually made me feel really emotional. Thank goodness it's been ok for all of us. What a rollercoaster ride the past year has been! I'm so happy for all of us :)

I need to post pics and update my signature etc, but I feel too tired to be bothered right now. Button is very happy most of the time, but unfortunately also very awake at night. I'm also having some feeding issues now, so I'm online to google things and see if I can get back on track.

I hope all Mummys and littlies are well and happy xxx


----------



## mommydelux

Hey Kit

what kind of feeding issues you having - if you don't mind me asking?

I can't believe we've all made it to here - actually having babies! i'm soooo relieved as well. I've started walking in the morning - to help shed the weight and to get some fresh air. Little Mika loves her sling so she's quite content tagging along for a walk in the morning.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Love to talk about feeding stuff..... Patrick spits up a LOT, which always worries me. I know spitting up is normal but I panic that somethings wrong. He's very happy though and constantly needs his nappy changed. 

Do any of your babies groan ? Like a straining type groan ? It sounds like he's constipated even though I know he's not. But he carries on and goes red in the face, especially in the early hours of the morning ! He's really unsettled between about 2 and 5am. I pretty much have to keep him in bed with me, he WON"T go back to his crib. 

Hows it going for you girls ? I haven't started exciting or anything, I just don't have time right now. When we get home and get settled, I'll get stuck in ! I need to, I don't think BF is going to take off weight as much as I want.


----------



## VGibs

I have a baby here who eats non stop but only poops every other day! Its frustrtaing because everyone keeps telling me she should be pooping more but she eats really good so I dont know what to think!


----------



## KitKatBit

I don't mind at all mommyd - I'd appreciate any advice anyone's got too :) Feeding went really well when my milk first came in, because I had lots of it. Now I'm having the problems I had with DD, because I have such a fast let down and flow on the right and such a slow one on the left. The fast let down on the right leads to wind problems. With DD this ended up with LOTS of being sick (spitting up for the US people) and with Button it's causing tummy aches and periods where she's in pain and won't settle. I try winding her for AGES, but she's not so good at burping yet, so lots of the air is getting in to her system and causing pains and explosive noises at the other end!

The slow let down on the left is also causing problems because Brianna gets impatient and won't feed very well on that side, which then affects my supply. I've tried starting her on that side each time, so that she's more determined, but she just gets cross and fusses and won't stay latched on. I've also tried various relaxation techniques etc to speed up the let down, but it doesn't help much.

Hopefully both problems will resolve themself as she gets older, like they did with DD, but it's a worry in the mean time and is stopping her sleeping at night.

Re. the spitting/throwing up Smudge, as I said, DD did this LOADS and our health visitor kept making me worry about it, but she still put on weight and was absolutely fine, so I stopped worrying eventually. It was all down to my fast let down and her getting air trapped underneath the milk (trapped wind might explain why Patrick is straining and unsettled at night too?). Frequent winding helped a bit, but she still did it a LOT. Sometimes it was so much it seemed like the whole feed had come up, but she still gained weight, so it either wasn't as much as it looked, or she was eating far more than she needed so could afford to lose lots.

I'm still in too much pain from the c-section to exercise, but I can't wait to get going. I think my spd is better, although it's hard to tell as I can't walk far to test it. If it is though I'm going to walk and walk and walk once my scar feels better!! I've been trying out the Moby wrap in preparation and I love it!

Sorry for the essay this post has turned in to! Here are some pics of Bree to make it worth reading this far! ;)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00228.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 4









DSC00250.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4









DSC00267.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3









DSC00285.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Beanbabe

Ah Kit she is beautifull. 

Eoin is a non stop day feeder and I know I will jinx this but he slept well at night for the past three nights. I had to wake him at 5am this morning to feed and he fed for about 5mins and then went back to sleep. This was from 11pm. He feeds non stop and poops non stop but Im concerned about the wees. He poops so much I never just get a wet nappy and I have to tear them all to check if any wees in them. New mummy syndrome - have to find something to worry about. 

Kit if you thought you posted an essay wait to you see my next post. Got my birth story outlined. I tried to make it short but ......... Feel free to skip lol.


----------



## Beanbabe

THE BIRTH

Unfortunately the cautious baby quick labour did not happen for me. Damm you lot for quick deliveries - I had to do your time for you lol. I was given the gel to induce at 2.30pm on Monday afternoon. I started getting pains straight away which were put down to gel pains. Was told "oh they will stop and you will get to sleep tonight and get another dose tomorrow". ehh wrong. 

7.30pm got some panadol and a birth ball and told again "gel pains - they will stop". 

11.30pm - I asked for exam to see if anything was happening. 4cm. fully effaced and baby was at minus 2. Started at prosterior cervix, no dilation and baby at minus 4. Was delighted and got to go to labour ward for gas and air.

Reexamined in labour ward and told baby not -2 still -4 and not fully effaced - damm. Pain was savage but had my g&a and was happy enough and coping.

1am  Got my waters broke. 

3am - Was told I was 6cm - Yippee

4.30am - Was told sorry there has been no change since you came to labour ward - OMG that was 4 1/2 hours ago. I cried and remember saying to my hubby Im going to kill this child trying to give birth. Doctor advised me to have an epidural because baby was in a very bad position and was surrounded by a lot of fluid which meant he could not move down. Cried again at mention of epidural. I felt I had no choice but get it because they said baby may not be able to be born naturally due to bad position and the fact that I was getting very strong but short contractions which were not doing anything.

5.30am  Got the epidural on attempt number 3 and it worked. When it was working they done up all the paperwork for a c-section. At this stage I was fully convinced that it was definitely going to end up in theatre and tried to prepare myself for that. 
I went for a snooze and then contractions evened out. 

8.30am - Examined by midwife because I was feeling a lot of pressure and the magic phrase was uttered you are fully dilated. She gave me back the gas and air to help relieve the pressure pain and basically said just go with your instinct. 

9.23am  Baby Eoin is finally born. :happydance:


----------



## mommydelux

V - breast babies don't poop much because their tiny little bodies absorb most of the milk which is not true for formula babies. I had the same concern with my son and a the speciaslist bf nurse/lady had shed light on this matter since it drove me mad! every other day is just fine. as long as she's weeing, gaining weight and not screaming constantly everything is good.

kit - i have a similar issue. I've been trying bicycling Mika to help break her winds. Also - i've been using telement drops and gripe water mixed with cooled boiled water. and then to help her latch and stay latched - i let her suck on a pacifier for like 10 seconds before putting her on my breast. the nursing sister also advised me to use the dummy after a feed. because sometimes they're fully fed and will moan and we feed more and they just suck more but instead they need to be winded or is struggling to break a wind. so sucking the dummy after a full feed helps with the winding and prevents over feeding which leads to cramps and a crabby baby. I've been trying all these little things and it's helped TONS with Mika and her feeding patterns as well as sleep patterns.

She had a little bit of sours and was spitting up regularly - i got some stuff for it - and it helps A LOT. she doesn't spit up often anymore. But as you mentioned - it could very well be that she drinks on top of a wind and then hurls it back up.


----------



## VGibs

I cant seem to get Marie-Eve to take a soother...it makes me crazy because I know when she eats soemtimes at night its because she wants to suck


----------



## vonz

Hi ladies :) I stumbled across your thread while trying to find some hope and people to answer my questions about TTC after a miscarriage. I had a mc on 21st Feb 2011, only recent.. first pregnancy and first mc. and my cycles are usually very irregular, lasting from 5 weeks to 6/7 weeks. im not sure if its even possible for me to ovulate after the mc without the AF. and would like to ask any ladies who went thru the same boat as me before and advice me on what i shud do... should i go on trying once i stop bleeding from the D&C? im still spotting from the D&C.. so quite lost. And how do u know when is your ovulation after the mc? thanks..


----------



## mommydelux

V - i dropped some wind and colic stuff on Mika's soother to get her to take it. just a drop - and it's sweet. and i must say - the soother HELPS TONS especially at night when she just wants to suck!

Vonz - I got preggers immediatley after my MC - no AF in between. I would however advise you to wait until all the bleeding and spotting has stopped. I'm not sure what the protocol is for after a D&C as i didn't need one. so maybe check with your doctor first. Good luck - and don't lose hope or be disheartened. Look at the lot of us on this thread - 9 months of constant fretting and now we all have healthy babies keeping us awake at night!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies 

sounds like we are all having similar problems as Imogen has een really sicky to. In fact she is having a really rough time at the moment. She has had a cold which has made it hard for her to sleep , she has got baby acne which looks quite sore, shehas had thrush in her mouth for nearly 2 weeks (which medication does not seem to be helping) and now has reflux so has to have gaviscon after eery feed which she does not like very much!!

However despite all this she is still being an absolute angel, even going 5 hours between feeds last night!!!!


----------



## cowboys angel

wow..definitely didn't mean to post that here! I think my computer's haunted!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hi girls,

Well, what a tiring week ! I caught a horrible cold last week and have passed it on to Patrick :( That combined with moving overseas next week, means that we are staying up late, have NO routine and life is a bit tough. Patrick is very happy to be in bed with us, doesnt' settle well at night if he's not. He also loves sleeping on his side or tummy. 

2 days ago I noticed a blister on his penis, right on the circ site. So we went to the paed yesterday and it's not a blister, she thinks he may have had (of course its already gone) a hive type thing, a reaction to the antibiotics I'm taking for my laryngitis. We talked about the grunting and straining and she recommended a lot of tummy time, to help the muscles push the air out. Patricks a fast piggy eater, he gulps and i can't really stop him, so he does take in a lot of air. I also use gas drops, simethicone, which kind of helps. 

Smiler, we've had a bit of baby acne too, it comes and goes. Does Imogens sort of flare up and then look like it s getting better ? 

So my little wriggly 5 week old (!) has a horrid cough and he won't let me put him down, my house looks like we've been robbed there's so much crap everywhere, the movers get here on Monday, and did I mention we're having a combined bday party for our daughters and 30 of their friends on Saturday ? ..just typing that made me tired...:sleep:


----------



## cowboys angel

Wow......


----------



## VGibs

Im going CRAZY....Mimi will not sleep for longer then an hour at a time and she is sucking my nips RAW! To make it worse she has been taking to these screaming fits if I put her down....Im going batty!


----------



## KitKatBit

Smudge it sounds like you're really going through it! :hugs: I hope things start to settle down asap. At least the party, cold and moving will be over with soon. Good luck with the party tomorrow.

Bree doesn't sleep well on her back or in her crib either. On her tummy on my front is her prefered place and sometimes is the only way I can get any sleep.

I might try the tummy time idea, as Bree is a gobbler too, especially on my right side. I needn't have worried about my supply on the left side though - she was weighed on Sunday and was 9lb 8 oz, then on Thursday she weighed 10lb!!! That's half a pound in 4 days!! Little porker! :haha:

I'm sorry Imogen's been poorly too Smiler. It's nice it doesn't seem to be bothering her too much though, so she's still sleeping etc. Thrush is _such_ a nuisance - fx it clears up soon. Have you been treated too, so she's not getting reinfected when she feeds?

Perhaps Mimi's hitting a growth spurt V and is getting your milk supply up for it? I think there's one around 3 weeks.

Thanks for your birth story Bean. I'm glad it was relatively uncomplicated, if a bit drawn out for you. Well done you!

Vonz - like mommyd, I don't know much about D&Cs but you can definitely ovulate before your AF, although it is hard to tell when that might be which is one reason they advise you wait until after your first AF. If you don't mind not knowing your precise dates though then there's no medical reason for waiting and as we all found, you're more fertile after an mc. I'm sorry for your loss and I hope you go on to have a healthy pg very soon after like we all did x


----------



## vonz

heys ladies :) im wondering if any of u had irregular periods before ur mc before this pregnancy? i had an mc on monday and find this thread v encouraging for me. thanks for coming tgt and bringing me hope...


----------



## Smudgelicious

Vonz, the only time in my life I have had regular periods is when I was on the pill ! I get maybe 2 a year ? 

Girls, the last 2 days have been hell. As I type, Patrick is in hospital. He's ok, but it was scary as hell. I mentioned the other day that he had cold...well I took him to the urgent care clinic on Saturday because I was a little worried that it may be infected. Dr said he sounded congested and gave him antibiotics. So, raced home, had the girls bday party, exhausted frazzled etc.. Patrick slept a long time Saturday night about 5 hours which was scary, but I put it down to being sick. So Sunday morning, I'm running aorund doing errands, Patricks not feeding that well, I keep needing to suction his nose because he can't latch properly. Finally at about midday I notice that he's really working hard to breathe ie his chest is pulling a lot and you can see the muscles straining. We race down to the clinic where he has a chest xray and it's fine, no pneumonia but the dr says he needs to go to the childrens hospital because he's breathing too fast and his oxygen level is down (93%). 

At the ED, they admit him straight away, but the only room they have availbale is the trauma unit - the horrid one, where the serious stuff happens. There is my little baby in this huge room surrounded by stuff, having trouble breathing. To cut a long story short, I got very upset when they told me they wanted to admit him. It was like reliving Connors death over again....the horrible sense of loss of control, helpless to stop what was happening, certain that this wasn't going to end well..:cry: After about 5 hours they found us a bed on a ward (a cot with an armchair next to it) and thats where I've been for the last 24 hours. 

They've had him on oxygen, and doing deep suctioning to get the mucus and stuff out. He has bronchiolitis - too long to explain but Google it, because it's very common in babies. Last night was bad, but he's doing a lot better today and they've taken him off oxygen to see if he can do ok and he is, he's been off for a few hours now. The respiratory therapist and the paediatrician think he could probably go home tomorrow, maybe even tonight !! 

So thats my little bit of news. Did I mention our removal was supposed to start today ?? And I wasn't packed or anything ?? Talk about stress.. but we managed to delay everything and we'll start tomorrow. I'm at home atm to pack my suitcase and then I'm going back to the hospital. Dh has a long night ahead doing everything else to get ready.


----------



## VGibs

OH my god smudge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so scary....its good he is doing better but I wouldve had a heart attack....what happens if he gets sick in Aus? Do they have good health care there?


----------



## KitKatBit

What a nightmare for you Smudge!!! :hugs: I'm so glad he's ok and can go home soon. How awful for you, especially with all the associations with Connor :( My friend's LO had the same thing, so I know that it's relatively common as you say, but anything that involves hospitals and breathing difficulties is just SO scary. I hope he's home asap and you can relax and get on with enjoying him again. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

I followed gibby and kitty in here, but am scared of birth stories. i am only just holding together the fact i have a bfp

i like the idea of haunted computers though, that really turned my head

i will come back when i am more brave about giving birth and someone has shown me how to actually hold a baby. 

Once more for the cheap seats in the back: Bree and Marie-Eve are heart skippingly gorgeous.


----------



## NatoPMT

Smudge, am very glad that your baby has been treated and is well, how terrifying that mustve been for you


----------



## Smudgelicious

Is all good now, though it was bloody hell in hospital. we got out yesterday, straight home to removal hell. I'm so disorganised, you'd think someone who's moved 16 times in the last 17 years would be better at this shit. 

Patrick is loads better, still have to suction him and I'm completely paranoid about his breathing but they let us out. I've spent hours in the last 3 days googling bronchiolitis, doesn't seem THAT scary...

Anyway, thanks and welcome NatoPmt ! We've all gone a bit quiet in this thread since the babies arrived, but I'm still here....... And I love giving advice, whether you want it or not..


----------



## KitKatBit

Ooh hi NatoBFP! You need to start at the other end of the thread, so that all our mares in early preg coincide with yours. We were all at the HCG stresses point around now. Then you just need to remember that for all of us it turned out fine! :D

I'm so glad you're home and P is on the mend Smudge. Good luck with the move. I think you have more than enough excuse for being a bit disorganised this time - I can barely manage getting dressed in the morning!!!

Bree is doing super-well :) She was weighed on Tuesday and had put on _another_ 8 ounces since the Thursday before, so that's a whole pound in 8 days - little porker!! :haha:


----------



## VGibs

Wow...so I started to watch this documentary on Abortion this morning. Mainly because it seemed interesting because I thought it dealt with the pro-life/pro-choice issue in the United States. In the description it said nothing about how graphic it would be. Well about 10 minutes into it, it actually showed a woman in the stirups having an abortion performed. I was a little bothered by this but then it zoomed in on the actual baby that had been removed....I lost my mind. I shut it off immediately and called my OH sobbing. I had never seen anything so upsetting in my whole life...I wont go into details because I am pretty sure it will haunt my dreams forever but it showed the actual parts of the little baby. And here I am sitting nursing my baby....I just cant stop crying. I know everyone has their own opinions about abortion but just that five seconds of video has changed how I thought completely. I am home alone with the baby and all I can think about is having both of my kids home and holding them to me and sitting curled up in my OH's arms. I feel as though someone just stole my innocence....


----------



## Smiler79

oh V that sounds awful i think i would be really upset too if i saw that.

Sorry i have not been around much. IMogen had been a really chilled and relaxed baby for the first two weeks but hten fot reflux week three and now has colic so we have two hours of screaming every evenig. However she does then go back to sleep for about four hour intrvals after the screaming session.

Smudge - i had not even thought about getting htrush treatment for me butstarted getting pains in nipples so went to doctors to get cream as ooks like i have caught it from imogen. No wonder hers has not cleared up!!

I was also worried about Imogens feeding as she had goe from having a nice longfeed every three hours to having 5 min feeds wheneve she felt like it so was not sure if she was getting enough. however i need nothave worried. SHe was 6lb 9oz at birth, 7lb5.5 at 2wks 2 days and is now 8lb 14oz at 4 wks 2 days!!!!!! a right little porker!! HOwever she still ooks really tiny and still fits into most of her tiny baby clothes which should only go up to 7 lb!!

Smudge - hopethe move goes ok

everyone else - hope all mums and babies are well xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smudgelicious

V - I watched something like that about an abortion clinic in Florida. Actually it wabout an abortion clinic and the pro life place across the road from it. They were so radical and they LIED constantly (the pro lifers) Actually, I was quite sympathetic to the abortionists, but it sparked my interest. 

I spent a few days looking up stuff on the internet and learning about abortion and trying to see both sides of the argument. Learnt some horrific stuff and saw some things I know I'll never forget. I think my opinion has changed. I always thought I was completely pro abortion, but deep down, I now know I'm not. At the same time, I can't agree with the radicalism and the tactics of these pro life groups that picket clinics. There's more to it than that... 

We're in a gorgeous hotel right now, been here for a couple of nights now. In 2 more sleeps, I'm getting on the plane and going home...can't imagine and the thought makes me sad:cry: I'm not worried about Patrick on the flight...should I be ? A 15 hour flight with a 6 week old ? Naaah, he'll be fine (fx!) We're going to the paediatrician tomorrow for one last check up jsut to be sure he's good to go.


----------



## VGibs

Oh I envy you...it must be so warm in Aus right now. I have a lot of family in Perth and a few weeks ago we had a wind chill of - 28 so I called my cousin and asked her to put the phone out the window LOL


----------



## mommydelux

Hello cautious mommies..
I've had to some serious catching up to do on our thread. 
Smudge, I was freaked to read about your trip to the hospital with patrick. I'm glad to hear he's on the mend. must have been super scary - i would have TOTALLY freaked out. as for being disorganised - atleast you're disorganised with moving from continents on the horizon - i 'm disorganised just trying to get through the day!

Mika is keeping me extra busy. she's not at all like a new born baby (who's supposed to sleep most ofthe time during the day) she has like a 3 hour stint during the day where she's wide awake and wants to attention. she wants me to speak to her. and wants to be taken around to see things. 

I've started a project management class the week after Mika's birth, so i can do a position change when i go back to work. so mum comes round to look after the kids for 2 hours twice a week. Hubby also has classes on the same nights (Just he actually lectures the Masters Degree class). Anyway, got a call last thursday to come home urgently because DS smeared handwash all over DD's pacifier in an attempt to clean it for her, and then promptly stuck it in her mouth! so hlaf a bottle of Glycerine and a doctors tel call later, Mika seems to have survived that ordeal! shame, DS was trying and is trying to be so helpful with bubs. I couldn't help but giggle a little at that incident.

I hope everyone else is doing well and adjusting to sleep deprived life!


----------



## Smudgelicious

VGibs said:


> Oh I envy you...it must be so warm in Aus right now. I have a lot of family in Perth and a few weeks ago we had a wind chill of - 28 so I called my cousin and asked her to put the phone out the window LOL

:haha: Thats one thing I'm looking forward to at least.

Hey MommyD, according to your ticker, you're 44 weeks preggo...getting a little uncomfortable yet ?! silly, i know.

Last night in the US..sad and anxious:cry:


----------



## VGibs

haha to 44 weeks preggo! 

Ok ladies....who has attempted to have sex yet? Im TOO SCARED! I soooo wanna but I am TERRIFIED I am gonna tear something or damage something! YIKES! Plus the added ick factor of using a friggin condom! I dont wanna use birth control because it always makes me very very very depressed and the hormones can affect your milk. The past few days I have stopped bleeding entirely and have been having kind of menstrual kind of cramps. I wonder if that means I am "due" or my cervix is finally closing up? I am also kind of on this kick where I feel like crapola. Like I look 100 years old and my skin on my face especially is very very dry and awful and my body is so not in the shape it used to be and not even my jogging pants are fitting me proper. Is anyone else finding this???


----------



## Smiler79

Hi V

we have actually dtd a few times already and it was fine, although i didnthave stitches or anything. We are having t use condoms too ( i am not keen on them either) as for he last months that i was on the pill it was having a very bad affect on my eczema and have not had a chance to speak to doc about other contraceptin yet.

I stopped bleeding completley about a week ago but still gettin quite a bit of discharge(sorry tmi!)

Smudge hope the move goes well and that patrick is 100% better


----------



## mommydelux

LOL 44 weeks - i just havent had the time to chnage it.
we dtd over the weekend - oh man, i didnt realise i was so horny!!! it went ok. both of my stitches are out. we're using a condom and I'm on the mini-pill. OH does however have an appointment to go snip snip at the end of March.

Hope you ladies are all doing well. smudge - strongz for the BIG move. let us know how things are going.


----------



## VGibs

WhaT is this mini pill everyone keeps talking about? I've never heard of it!


----------



## mommydelux

the mini-pill does not contain as much estrogen as normal oral contraceptives and it's safe to use during breastfeeding. It doesn't affect your milk supply at all because of the low estrogen content. Normal oral contraceptives contains larger quantities that will in essence affect an unestablished and in some cases established breastmilk supply. that's why OB's recommend the mini-pill for bf moms. and of course the hormone transfer to baby is so minute compared to normal pills/injections/patches. I must admit though - i miss using the patches. once a week and totally effective.


----------



## VGibs

*excuse the no caps but i have a baby on one boob* well ladies i did it! i had the sex...it hurt. and cause ian had waited so long it was only like 5 minutes lol but it felt good to be touched by someone who wasnt using me as a thermos


----------



## Beanbabe

Hi girls just popping in to say hi and how are you all and all the babies?

Eoin is keeping me on my toes to say the least. He is a great baby at night but during the day he wants to be fed and cuddled constantly. He makes me so happy tho and his little bright eyes and general cuteness make me forgive him his neediness. 

We had his christening on Sunday. Thank god its over. Families would do your bloody head in twisting and narking over god parents. Arrragh. Anyway all done now and noone got injured lol.

Smudge - hoping Patrick is well and the move went smoothly 

Huge congrats to Natopmt. I remember you form less happier sections of the site. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## mommydelux

Hey ladies!
JUst popping in for a quick visit - in between Mika's feeds!! 
she's been keeping me SUPER busy! very good baby - and as with Eoin bean - she is brilliant during the night and wants to feed and cuddle all day long - NOT that I"m complaining!

her eyes are still blue - no sign of it changing colour any time soon *giggle*

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Smudgelicious

MommyD, now you're 47 weeks.....

Well it's been a hell of a month ! Can't even remember where I last updated ! 

Just before we left the States, Patrick got sick and admitted to hospital. It was a TERRIFYING time because he was having trouble breathing. He had bronchiolitis, which is essentially a bad cold. In babies it gets a bit hairy beciuase they can't clear mucus from their chests so they need suction. It was a horrid few days and very scary. Lots of babies get it though.

We got out of hospital in the middle of the removal. My lovely DH did everything, poor love ! He was absolutely shattered at the end, looking after our daughters and packing everyone up and dealing with 3 days of removalists. 

To keep a looooooooonnnnnnngggggggg story short, we're back in Australia now !! In Sydney. We've been living in a hotel for the last 3 weeks but moving into a house next week, thank GOD FOR THAT ! Kids are enrolled in school, and things are settling a bit.

Now for the boy news....

Patrick is a perfect, delicious, wonderful 9 week old now ! He's just gorgeous and I'm even more in love than when he was born. Still on the booby juice, though I have given him 2 bottles of formula (just checking to see if he liked it) He doesn't sleep through the night, but we're getting close. With all the moving around and disrupted life, I'm grateful that he's a pretty mellow kid. Though he does have a tendency to wake up grumpy. I've had more than a few glasses of wine, naughty girl ! But timing it well with pumping etc, I'm not concerned.

Bean, I love the siggy, can I have it ??

Ooops, gotta go my little bundle is awake and wailing !


----------



## VGibs

omg SOME OF US ARE ALIVE! lol Damn caps lock.......my little girl is offcially a big ole pork chop. She weighs 12 lbs now and gained almost 2 lbs in 2 weeks. She sure loves to eat. She gets one bottle of formula a day so daddy can feed her and it helps top her up so I can pump and get a freezer stash going. She is sleeping 6 hour stretches but not every night. Last night she barely slept at all and we are all suffering today. She is so tired that she is overtired and wont go down for long at all...and not without a boob in her mouth...and not without Mommy. We are having another cold snap so its not like I can pack her up and put her in the stroller. Im pretty frazzled today UGH. 

Funny you say that about the wine smudge. I have a glass at night with dinner and my midwife and the lac consultant told me to not worry about it as babies get less then 2% of any booze consumed within the hour. And she said that 2% would be more feasible for people who consume hard liquor.

And guess what ladies.....I started training to be a lactation consultant!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beanbabe

flying post - supposed to be doing a batch of invoices (and yes it almost 10pm on sat nite and im on the computer doing bloody accounts cos its the first time i've got a chance since Eoin arrived. 5 weeks to catch up with and a bloody financial year end in the middle of that :wacko:) 

V - well done on the training. good on you for doing something new!! :thumbup:

Smudge - glad things are settling for you. 

the siggy link is 

https://i.imgur.com/EJmfO.gif[/IMG
just add ] to the end


mommyd -nice to hear all is well


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi everyone!!

Glad to hear you're all well and the Cautious Babies are all being lovely :) Congrats on making it through the move Smudge and on the training V. I've been asked to be a breastfeeding peer supporter by my health visitor, as she thinks I'll be good at it, but I've put off starting the training until the next time, as I don't have the time atm.

Brianna is doing really well. She's very content and lovely, and so beautiful. She's not sleeping more than 5 hours at night still, but I'm catching up on sleep at other times where I can. She's feeding really well and must be over the 12 lb mark by now I think. I'll find out today as the hv's coming. She still needs constant cuddles too, so I'm using the Moby Wrap a LOT - I don't know what I'd do without it!! She's already holding her head up really well and even pushes up with her legs already to take her weight and bounce, so I'm looking at getting a Jumperoo rather sooner than I thought we'd need one. The hv says it's because she's that much bigger, her muscles are move developed too. I hope she doesn't zoom through the newborn stage too quickly though - I'm loving her just as she is and it goes so quickly as it is.

Thanks for the new banner Bean. I hope the invoices went ok. I've got to print some off for my OH at some point, somehow!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Smiler79

hi ladies, glad to hear all mummies and babies are doing well.

imogen is too. she weighed 10lb 5oz this time last week!!!! had her 8 eek jabs yesterday and was very brave. i made hubby come with me and hold her as i dont like needles!!!!

i amabout to go to my first weight watchers meetingsince getting pregnsnt!! so wish me luck! i lost 2.5 stone on ww before i got pregnant and had put exavtly that amount on when i was weighed at 39 weeks pregnant so am keen to know how much i weigh now!


----------



## VGibs

grrrrr bnb wont let me put our banner in my siggy!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi cautious ladies!

just wanted to wish us all a very happy mothers day on this our first one with our gorgeous cautious babies! i am feeling very blessed today!

i got some lovely little pressies but the best one was 8 hours uninterrupted sleep last night !!!!!!!


----------



## VGibs

Mothers day in Canada is not until may here! I think we should celebrate both lol


----------



## mommydelux

everyday is mothers day!!!


----------



## VGibs

Are we alive cautious mommies??????????????


----------



## Smiler79

Hi V yes I am alive !!! Just find it hard to find time to get on here these days!!!

HOw are all the cautious mummies and babies? Imogen and I are well although Imogen is teething already and in quite a lot of pain. :(

I cannot believe that Imogn is 12 weeks already i dont know where the time has gone! She is wonderful though. SHe is full of smiles and giggles ans sleeps from 10.30pm til 7.30 pm most nights.

Cant wait to here how everyone else is doing. Shame we all live in different parts f the world as it would be lovely to meet up in person.

Anyway must dash as little one is demanding breakfast!!!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommydelux

Am still alive!!
Mika is keeping me tons busy!!! Smiler - Mika is also teething already. lots of slobber and itchy gums all round! i'm just so loving her though!


----------



## KitKatBit

I'm alive too!! :D Nice to have an update from some of you and to hear all is well :)

Brianna (or Breezy as she is affectionaltely known due to the excessive amounts of wind!! lol) and I are doing really well too :) She's had her first jabs as well, which was awful because she screamed LOADS, tonnes more than DD did. She was fine afterwards though and is just completely lovely :) I'm loving every minute of this :) My OH is being pretty darn gorgeous too :happydance:

Yeah it would be SO nice if we could meet up. You never know, maybe one day...


----------



## Beanbabe

Updates yippee. Glads to hear everyone is well. 

Eoin is growing well and keeping me well on my toes. We are having issues with the feeding tho. He is constantly looking fed and is having a lot of colic type symptoms which is making life difficult. Poor little mite is destroyed with eczema and baby acne which cant be comfortable. In saying all that he is just a little dote and we couldn't love him more.

My ds1 and dd have just both had their tonsils removed so I have had a colicy baby and two sick kids to deal with for the past few weeks. Mega stressfull but thankfully the big two are well again and its back to school tomorrrow :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

Ugh...its been a rough week in baby land. Meme has started this screaming thing...she has been a blissfully perfect baby until until the past 7 days. She screams for no reason it seems and everyone and their dog keep telling me its gas. Well its not bloody rudding gas. I have tried everything to keep her gas down and she makes a lot of toots and always burps so I am sure its not a problem with gas. I swear I think she is teething. But she has also taken to being lazy at the breast and I keep having to re-latch her. Its getting frustrating. Plus, my doctor took me off the meds for the PPD because she thinks I am becoming to dependent on them. WHAT? The women is a total moron.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well girls, it's been a long time and I am so sorry ! I have been so incredibly busy it's unbelievable. You know what I just realised when I logged on here and saw my sig ? That I've forgotten how old Patrick is !! I thought he was 15 weeks this week and he's 16 ! Bad mummy :( So frantic at the moment, I got my babys age wrong.

Anyway, Patrick (Patchy-poo, Little Man, PATRICIA -when he's grumpy!) is wonderful. Sleeping mostly through, from about 11-6am. He's had a grumpy few weeks which I was positive was teething but now I'm not so sure as it's calmed down and he has no teeth. He's very interested in food, so I'm going to give him some cereal this weekend and see how we go.

We've moved into our house and last week our stuff arrived from the US, so I've spent a week buried in boxes and my house is a disaster zone - there's not enough room even though there's 5 bedrooms - I have too much crap.

Happy to see that everyone and their Cautious bundles are doing well ! We should keep in touch (says me who disappeared for weeks...)

xxSMUDGE


----------



## Smudgelicious

Patrick just went for his 4 month shots today. Hate it when his face changes and he screams from the pain :( He's ok now, having a big sleep though.

I'm just curious though, do any of your babies snore ? Pat snores pretty regularly, he's snoring away right next to me now. When he's awake, he frequently has a bubbly, wheezing gurgle. I asked the doc about it and he listened to his chest and said it was clear and it sounds as though the noise comes from his throat. He's not concerned but did tell me to keep and eye on his breathing esp while asleep in case it stops...GREAT thing to tell an already paranoid mother. He said that sleep apnoea is pretty rare in children, even more so in babies. None of my other kids snored as babies, (my 11 yr old snores like a buzzsaw now though) so I'm a little worried and curious about how common this is.

Anyway, back to the boxes and the mountains of rubbish in my house..


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi all!

Smudge, Breezy is really dribbly and sucky/bitey atm, so I was wondering the same thing about the teething. I think DD started around now. She's also developed a habit of getting extremely grumpy if I don't pre-empt when she needs a sleep and get her down in time. I'm hoping she'll fall into a more regular routine in the day soon, so I know when to put her down to catch her before the grizzles get out of hand each time. If I get it right she just lies there and gurgles to herself quite happily before sucking her thumb and going off peacefully.

Re. the snoring, Breezy did it a bit when she was born, but seems to have grown out of it along with her other littles grunts and squeaks she used to make. I miss them! It could just be caused by extra dribble blocking his airways a bit - maybe he _is_ teething?

Hope everyone else and their mini-me's are doing well :)


----------



## Smiler79

hi ladies

cant believe how quicly time fkies, Imogen will be 15 weeks old tomorrow. she snores all the time! doc says it is quite commo as she is bunged up and most winter babies are more snuffly than summer babies as they have not built up an immunity to all the winter bugs.

i am having quite a rough time with little one at the moment. she had a growth spurt about two weeks ago but instead of lasting just a couple of days it lasted 8 days and in that time she was feeding almost every hour day and night! i ended up being so sore that i ended up crying every time i fed her, i almost resorted to formula.

She then settled down for a few days but has out grown her moses basket so i have pit her in her cot and she is only sleeping for between 1 and 2.5 hours again at night!! Does anyne have any advise? I dont think it help that she is bunged up and i thnk she is teething!

Apart from the nights she is an absolute joy and i thank God for her every day as well as for all our other cautios babies!!


----------



## Nichole

Congrats to all of you ladies on your beautiful, healthy babes! I was invited to this thread by Smiler. :) I m/c in January and am now I am 8w5d pg with #2. So, I thought I'd check this thread out. I'm super nervous and having a hard time getting excited.


----------



## mommydelux

Welcome to our little thread Nichole. Have a squizz at the previous posts (rambles). we're a pretty unique bunch. I found TONS of comfort and re-assurance from the ladies in this thread. 

Mika is teething. routine is non existent. and she still has blue eyes. neither husband nor I have blue eyes or family with blue eyes. she has mommys dimples though 
She also snores quite a bit - Paed says it's very common in breastfed babies - not to worry about it.


----------



## VGibs

mommy2 - My niece didn't get her eyes to brown until she was almost 18 months old. It takes a long time for pigmentization! 

Smiler - Honey now that your supply is established it is ok to give baby a bottle if you are feeling truly drained out. The added stress does not help your supply at all so instead of stressing about her getting enough milk just opt out for a bottle every now and again and it really does help out a bit. Just my advice as a lac in training lol Meme has one bottle with daddy everyday so I can make super etc She is fine and is even on to some cereal everyday now!


----------



## VGibs

Geez sorry Nichole I didn't say hi! It is very hard to get excited in the beginning especially with having an MC so close to another pregnancy which is something ALL of us in here know too well!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hi Nichole ! Sorry to hear of your loss, but congrats on the pregnancy.

Well, Patricks back to a rotten 'routine'. He won't sleep through any more. he wakes at 4 or 5 exactly (how does he KNOW??) and is really grumpy for a couple of hours. It's really hard, because I sleep like I'm in a coma so I don't wake up well and then I get grumpy.

He liked the cereal ok, so we tried some fruit and veg. He likes it, but he's not good at swallowing. I think it's still that tongue thrust thing. The food goes in and is almost completely pushed back out. It's hard because he wants to eat, I jsut don't think he's completely ready yet.

i just realised, it was a year ago today that I found out I was pregnant after my miscarriage.....such a long time it seems......and now my precious little boy that I couldn't imagine having is snoring away in his swing 3 feet from me..:kiss:

Just wanted to add that I'm insane ...I'm jealous of pregnant people around me ! I want another one ! But when I think about it I don't ! Then I do..... and it goes back and forth:wacko:


----------



## VGibs

HAHAHAHAHA Smudge!!!!!!!!!!!!! I keep thinking the same thing!!!!!!!!!!! That I wouldnt mind being pregnant again right now! But I am very very fond of my daily glass of pinot grigio so then I flip flop. I love my little glass. As soon as Ian gets home he pours me a glass and takes the baby from me and commands me to go upstairs to my sewing room. I like it when he is bossy lol


----------



## VGibs

has any of us ladies had old aunt flow return yet????? I know it sounds weird but before I had meme I never had EWCM and I have had it almost 4 times now....Im kind of wondering what is going on....


----------



## VGibs

Well ladies...it looks as though I shall be leaving BnB...Ive made seemingly small comments on some other peoples posts and have head my head bit off at least twice in 2 weeks. And honestly....who needs that kind of frustration. So if I have you on FB then you can always get ahold of me but if not...well then this may be goodbye!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well that sucks, V ! I do have you on the FB so we'll keep in touch. Curse of internet forums - people getting all bent out of shape about stuff.

AFM, just got a killer AF, like worst one ever ! Just revolting and painful really, but it's the first official one since Patrick was born so thats to be expected.

Where is everyone ? Has our thread officially died ?


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi everyone,

no don't say the thread has died!! I like knowing it's here, even if I don't make it on very often. How is everyone? Shall we all put more recent pics of the Cautious Babies on so we can see how they're all doing?

I can't believe how quickly Brianna's growing and developing. She's much bigger than dd1 was at this age. I'm trying to hold out starting weaning her until she's 6 months, but she's looking very interested in food already, so it might be more like 5.

I'm still HUGE and suffering with a bad back and mild spd still, so exercise isn't really happening. I miss my pre-preg bod and clothes :(

Sorry to hear you've been having a hard time on here V. Maybe just take a break for a bit?

Here's my not-so-little cutie-pie :) 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00397.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smiler79

HI ladies

I got my first AF last thursday when Imogen was exactly 5 months old. I am a bit annoyed as i thought they would stay away abit longer as i am still exclusively breast feeding. It is much heavier than usual (sorry tmi!!) and has lasted for 8 days so far with no signs of going away . I normally only last 5 days. DOes anyone know if this is normal for first AF.

Hope all our little ones are doing well. cannot believe they are all heading towards the 6 month mark already. I am trying to hold out with the weaning til 6 months too, although i have been giving litlle one tiny tastes of banana which she seems to love and she is really inquisitive about food.

SHe weighs 15lb 2 and is no longer my little baby!! I am excited about all thenew things she is doing like rolling over, waving and babling but am sad that my baby is growing up so fast after waiting for her for so long.


----------



## Beanbabe

Hi strangers. Well dont know if any of you will even see this but just thot I'd pop in to say Hi. 

KKB - she is totally gorg. 

Eoin is doing totally great now. He is so much easier now and is such a happy little chap. He started solids at 20 weeks and by then was really ready for them. Still breastfeeding so thats holding off the AF so far thankfully. Not looking forward to her return.

V i know your post is old now but sorry that you were getting a hard time.

I will post an updated picture of Eoin soon.

Hope all you girls and babies are doing well.


----------



## Smiler79

hi beanbabe

good to hear from you. glad all is well ith you.

Imogen is fab!!!!! she is such a chilled and happy little girl. she has been on solids for about 4 weeks and loves it and i am very proud of myself as 95% of what she has i make myself!! I amstill breastfeeding too which i am also proud of. i have even been asked to go on the peer support training course.

on the negative side, my AF is a nightmare. as i said in my lasst post it came back when imogen was 5 months old and has been awful ever since. first one lasted 14 days and was really heavy and painful. i then had a 3 day gap, another week of af, a 10 day gap and af has been back again for the last 3 days.

i have been to see doc but they havesaid it is nothing to worry about bu thave done a blood test to rule out anemia etc as it is all accompanied woth extreme tiredness and lightheadedness./dizziness.

Cant seem to put a updated photo of imogen as an attachment so am going to change my profile pic.

HOpe the rest of the girls and babies are all well xxxxx


----------



## Smudgelicious

HEY CAUTIOUS CLUB !

I don't know if anyone will see this, I haven't been here for months ! 

So all our beautiful babies are 9 months+ now, god that went fast. Patrick is beautiful, perfect and delicious every single day. He's got 2 bottom teeth and has just started crawling and kneeling up. I think he'll walk by his birthday. He's still a little boy, according to everyone who sees him. He's probably 10kg now ? 

Life is good, busy but good. How are you all ? I'd love to hear from anyone :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Smiler79

Hey Smudge!!! SOOOOOOOOO good to hear from one of the girls. 

Imogen is absolutely amazing still. She was 9 months last SUnday. SHe also has two bottom teeth. SHe is rolling everywhere and crawling if she can be bothered!!! HOwever she would much rather be up on her feet so i think she will be walking sooner rather than later too!!!

I still absolutely love being a mum and have now qualified as a breastfeeding peer supporter as i am still breast feeding!!

It would be great to hear form any if the ohter girls on here xxxx


----------



## VGibs




----------



## KitKatBit

Hello ladies!!! Long time no 'see'! Really nice to read a couple of updates and to hear mums and babies are still all doing so well! :D

Brianna is doing great, bar a horrible cold that she's had for a few days! She's 10 months now and has been pulling herself up and cruising round the furniture for a month already, so I think she'll be an early walker too. She randomly has EIGHT teeth already - in fact she had them all by the time she was 6 months!!! Luckily she didn't suffer too badly with them, despite getting one or two a week for a couple of months!

Is everyone ready for Christmas? I'm about half way there I guess, but I've got the cold too so all energy and motivation have vanished for now! Bar a bit of online shopping, hence being on here now. I'm looking for opinions on Ergos or Manducas, as someone has offered to buy us a back carrier for Christmas. B is just too heavy for the Moby now!

I can hear B stirring, so I'd better get back to my little snot-pot! I hope all of you and the gorgeous littlies have lovely first Christmasses. xxxxx


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hi girls

I can't believe Meme is walking ! Wow, when that start ? Patrick only started crawling properly about 2 months ago. He's pulling himself up on the furniture but he doesn't want to let go. 

And Brianna has 8 teeth ! Man, Patricks not doing so well and he's the oldest :baby:

Good to hear that you're doing so well. When I logged in, I went back to the beginning of this thread and read the first few pages. Verrrryyy weird. 18 months ago we were in such a different place. 

I've been sick too, Kit. I've had 7 weeks of non-stop illness, it's crap ! I got pharyngitis which drugs cured in a week, but I had a horrible hoarse voice and felt sick for 2 weeks. Then we went to Fiji happydance:) and I got another cold. Had that for a week and just as it seemed to be going away, it came back with a vengeance. Ended up with a really bad sinus infection (2 weeks) and this cough I can't shake. Very very tired and very sick of being sick. I hope you feel better ! 

I;m not really organised for Christmas. My husbands gone until just before and the kids are on school holidays and my house is a mess and etc...!

Anyway, Patrick is perfect. He's just so ridiculously adorable and cuddly and beautiful. Seriously, the who;e famly just sits around him in admiration ! Better stop that before he gets spoiled :winkwink: He's had 2 bottom teeth for a while, and he's just cutting some top teeth now, super dribbly and chewy. 

Soooooooo, anyone feeling clucky ?!!! Who wants to go again ?


----------



## Beanbabe

Happy 1st Christmas to the cautious babies! 

Here is my little man looking christmassy!!

Hope Santa came and brought lots of goodies :xmas6:
 



Attached Files:







045.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## VGibs

Awwwwwwwww our babes all look so grown up now! LOL


----------



## VGibs

Oh dear........so me and Ian had a condom break on new years eve...the day I was OV'ing...and now I am in the TWW. Not to mention that if we did conceive the baby would be due on our flipping wedding day!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Me too V ! I was tracking everything pretty well, but I think I mistook an af in Nov for spotting which makes my cycle shorter than I thought. Long story short, I'm having spotting right now which I can't figure out unless it's implantation. 
How heavy is IB normally ? 

We talked about another one but I didn't think this soon. Patrick is 1 in 2 weeks. 

I'm not testing for another week (if I can hold out) how about you ?


----------



## VGibs

Well I bought tests....I'm going to try and wait until Saturday but thats still only like 9 dpo. Those tests are calling my name!!! Lol


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hmm, appears we are at pretty much the exact same CD ! Af started Dec 20?
I'm finding this. Spotting thing vv weird. It's just......spotting, no heavier no lighter. For 2 days now. Boobs feel slightly heavier too. Patrick weaned a month ago and theyve been smaller since then. 

I'm not sure how I feel about this....another baby.......so soon ? At the same time, it would be wonderful. Hate this TWW bs !


----------



## VGibs

My boobs are kind of hurting but Meme weaned last month too so Im not sure if its AF making her mark on my newly weaned bewbies or what. I'm having horrible gas pains too and some funny cramping. I flushed the FMU this morning so I wouldn't be tempted to test. I'm going for a girl night out tonight so I really hope I can sneak my out of drinking a few with no explanation :S


----------



## Smudgelicious

Still spotting and going mad. I don't want to test yet or anytime soon really. As much as I'd like to be pg, I sort of don't want to be at the
moment iykwim ?

But I'm obsessing a bit, paying TOO much attention to every twinge and flicker. Next thing I'll be poking and squeezing my bosom every minute ..... 
I'm not buying any HPTs, if there's any sticks in the house I'll pee on every one of them.


----------



## VGibs

hahaha I'm having a hard time waiting to test...I told Ian I will wait until tomorrow but I doubt ill be able to hold off


----------



## Smudgelicious

Did you do it ???


----------



## Smiler79

hi ladies i will try and attach a pic of imogen soon but not really sure how to do it!

i am quite jealous of you guys even though neither of you are% sure you want to be pregnany again. I am desperate to be pregnant again (even though i have been diagnosed with mild post natal depression) but hubby is still saying he doesnt want anymore.

I have decided to leave contraception up to him for a whils as i was the one being responsible for 11 years despite being desperate for a baby. I also dd try the mimi pill while i was breastfeeeding but didnt get on woth it and i dont see the point of going back on the pill for now. 

I am hoping that leaving it up to him could lead to a happy accident as we have already had a few occasions when we have got carried away and i have not reminded him to use a condom!!! Unfortunatley it has been the wrong time of my cycle so no joy.

SOme people might feel i am being sneaky but SImon knows i really want another baby and i have been honest woth him telling him thati am not going to remind him about condoms so if he doesnt bither and we get pregnant that it is down to him.

I am hoping that as it has been quite a few occasions that we have not been careful that deep down Simon is willin to think about having another one.

Imogen is beautiful and amazes me every day. She is walking with a push along and is not far off walking independently. She has just cut her 2 top teeth so has 4 now and i dont think she is far off talking!!

I know what you mean sudge about where we all were 18months ago and where we are now. I feel so incredibly lucky to have my beautiful baby girl but still think about m angel all the time.
 



Attached Files:







DSC01986.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5









DSC01484.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5









DSC02006.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## VGibs

Ya I did it...bfn but it was after I drank like 2 liters of water the night before and it was SMU 

Why does your husband not want anymore kids??? Does he have a reason?? Ian is desperate for more but really wants to wait until we are married. My sister found out yesterday that she is having a boy! Which is a mixed blessing because it will be our first baby boy in my family but her little girl is SOOOO badly behaved and hyper that she worries a boy will be worse


----------



## Smudgelicious

jhg


----------



## Smiler79

it is nice to know i am not alone in how i am feeling.

v hubby said when i met him 12 years ago that he didnt want to get married or have children so the fact that we are marries with a baby he feels he has done all the compromising although i comprised big time by waiting til i was 31 to have my first baby (well first woth him that i have with me anyway)

HOweverhe has always known that i want two children and dont want imogen to be an only child so i hope he will change his mond in time. I just wish he would hurry up as i am already broody again and i was 32 just before christmas so dont want to wait to much longer


Just been looking at all the pics of our bubbas. They are all sooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Any more tests Virginia ? I haven't, it's just cd 23 now. I think the spotting is finally ending. It was 6 days, never got heavy, really weird ! All the stuff I read about implantation bleeding was so varied, I couldn't really make a decision either way. 

Hurry up and test, I'm symptom spotting myself crazy here !


----------



## VGibs

I'm going to wait until tomorroqw night....I am almost 100% sure I have no baby bean. I just have way too many AF symptoms so I am gonna do one more test tomorrow and if it's BFN then I'm calling off the TWW 

I'm kind of bummed out but also makes me more excited to "try" after our wedding.


----------



## Smudgelicious

khj


----------



## Smiler79

HI ladies. Any news?!?!!?

Also wondering what you guys are doing for little ones birthdays


----------



## VGibs

Geez I posted in here via my iphone and I guess it didn't send...ya AF got me!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Patrick is 1 in 4 days, unbelievable ! We're going to my inlaws and have a little party. 

AFM, grrr. No idea whats going on. Spotting stopped after 8 days. BFNs ever since but no AF. If I was on the cycle I thought I was ie 28 days, it should've been here yesterday ! I had some serious cramps a few days ago, I think BBs are a little bit sore too. Im really moody and 'downstairs' feels kind of sore and bloated. Last hpt was yesterday, bfn. 

I went back to the start of this thread and P's bfp was on cd 33. I know I tested like a maniac for a few days before it and it was faint when it showed up. So I guess there's nothing fir it but to wait :shrug:
Ive taken 8 HPTs already, so I've banned myself from the shops til Thursday. 

What are you doing for Imogens bday ?


----------



## Beanbabe

:cake: :cake: :cake:​


 HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY PATRICK​

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Smiler79

HI ladies.

We are doing a joint party woth two of her baby friends who are 6 weeks younger than her on th 19th Feb bit for her actual birthday we are going out for lunch woth both sides of the family on the sunday then on the monday which is her actual birthday we are probably going to take her to the zoo if the weather is noce enough.

Cannot believe that the first of our cautious babies is 1 already! Happy birthday Patrick!!!


----------



## Beanbabe

Hello. 

Ok no confirmation either way from smugde so im taking the spot of first cautious mummy to get a bfp and come back to PAL. :happydance:

We found out this week. :cloud9: Totally delighted but scared. 

Still breastfeeding as well which brings a whole load of other things into the mix. :dohh:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Smiler79

Congrats beanbabe I am thrilled for you although a little jealous too as i am desperate to have another one and hubby is still set against it :-(

HOpe all goes well for you hun and you have a worry free pregnancy ( if there is such a thing after suffering a loss)

lease, please keep us posted. DO you know when you are due? What happens with the breast feeding thing if you are pregnant?


----------



## Smudgelicious

YAAAY Bean ! 
I'm so thrilled for you ! You kept that quiet in light of recent discussions, were you TTC ?

AFM, ??? No bfp :( and no AF either. I've no idea what's happening. Husband and I discussed it a little more (because he was sick of finding HPTs everywhere) and we're basically ntnp. That is until my POAS addiction fully kicks in and I get me some opks and really go town !

I'm so happy for you Bean and pretty jealous I have to say ;) 

Thanks for the bday wishes for Patrick, my wishes to Eoin and Imogen, Brianna and Mika and Meme !! I can't believe our babies are so big already.


----------



## Beanbabe

thanks girls :flower:

I like to keep my cards close to my chest smudge lol - thats why i publicly posted the news on an internet forum :rofl: 
We were not trying but not preventing. I only had one af since eoin was born which was early dec but i have no idea how pregnant i actually am :dohh:

I have to say i understand the little bit of jealous cos if it was one of you I'd be the same. I am mad broody - my oh thinks im just mad lol. 

I dont know about continuing to feed eoin cos when pregnant with him i was on aspirin and i cant seem to get anyone to say if i can take it when breastfeeding. Really between a rock and a hard place now cos eoin is a real booby monster and is not ready to give up but the wee baby prob needs me to take the aspirin. :headspin:

smudge get the romance going lol 
smiler - fx'd for you hubby comes round :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

BEAN!!!!!!!!! Holy liftins!!! Every one I know is winding up knocked up! LOL 

My best friend had a miscarriage and got pregnant again RIGHT away! Just like us and yesterday she found out she is having TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Smudgelicious

I scared myself reading 'twins!' and thinking 'ooh that'd be fun'! I don't think I want twins !


----------



## Smiler79

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:Imogen is 1!!!!!!!!! This time last year i had just arrived at the maternity unit and by 2.32pm I was a mummy!!!!!!


----------



## Beanbabe

:cake: :cake: :cake:

HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY IMOGEN

:happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## VGibs

Happy birthday baby Imogen!


----------



## Smudgelicious

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY IMOGEN !!​
I wonder how Bean is doing ? Any scan news ??

Afm, no AF at all so there's little hope until that shows up. I've stopped taking HPTs. This ntnp thing is a little frustrating because sometimes I want be fully TTC ! My cousin just had her 6th and another cousin just announced she's 3 months along and I had that twinge of jealousy both times so I guess I'm not done ! Sometimes I feel I could be - that's the blessing of ntnp I guess, just waiting to see what happens.

How's everyone going ?


----------



## Smiler79

I am having a rubbish time at mo :-( Hubby told me at weekend that he definitley doesnt want another baby even though he knows i have always wanted two. I think it is cruel to have an only child unless you are not lucky enough to be able to have more tham one

Then today, after going though the 12 weeks of training to be a breast feeding peer supporter,i was told that the manager of the peer supporters has decided that it is best for me not to do it until further notice due to me having mild pnd.

It is just one piece of crap news after the other and as things tend to come in three's i am wondering what is coming next

Hope everyone else is doing better than me !!!!!


----------



## VGibs

That is so unfair :( I know when you have any amount of PND a small thing seems huge....but your hubby being so insensitive. Well I would not take it laying down. I would be furious!


----------



## Smudgelicious

That's terrible, Smiler. I'm so sorry. I don't have any advice about your husband but I can tell you this ntnp preventing business is the FIRST time my Dh has ever actually said 'yes I would like another'. Even then it wasn't unprompted, it was me questioning what were we actually going to do (vasectomy or not). The previous 4 babies have been my decision with him
along for the ride. 

I do think it's something that needs to be resolved though. The desire for a baby is all consuming but I don't know what the opposite feels like. 

Aah bloody pnd ! It's almost a given we're all going to have it at some stage ! Have they given you any guidance as to how they made the decision and what needs to happen for it to change ?


----------



## Beanbabe

oh smiler massive :hugs: for you. I dont want to give you false hope but only a short while ago my oh said exactly the same thing. Just random when he came home from the indian takeaway and he meant it. My solution - leave the birth control to him. Now when I told him I was pregnant again he didn't exactly jump for joy but he is warming to it. Men will never understand that cosuming desire that a woman has to be pregnant but don't give up.


----------



## Beanbabe

:cake::cake::cake:

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY MARIE-EVE

:happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Smiler79

Thanks bean. As it happens i had the conversation about birth control woth hubby a few months ago and it is now up to him! As i said to him i was careful for 10 yrs despite being desperate for a baby so now it is his turn if he is adamant he doesnt wnt another one.

I am glad in one way as in three months we have already had a couple of naughty seesions! (including last night which could possibly be mid cycle fx'd!) However that makes ot even harder as on one hand he os saying he definitley doesnt want anothter baby but then he isnt beig careful s o dont really know what to think. arrrgggggghhhhh!! Men!!!! and they say we are hard to understand!

Smudge in reply to your question anout their decision i dont really know. it makes me cross realy as the peer support coordinator who has made the decision had no idea i had pnd until she found ut i was ging to a support group, Up until that point she was really keen for me to start which means she either isnt very astute or i am able to cope when i need to. Anyway she has said she will reassess the situation when i appear to be coping better buthow on earth will she be able to make that decision when she didnt even notice in the first place!!!!!

Anyway enough of my moaning. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Smudgelicious

I think he secretly wants one Smiler ! That's how it started with us.....he gradually and oh so casually started 'forgetting'. Don't call him on it, fx !

BONNE FETE MARIE-EVE !!!​
Afm, AF arrived on Sunday. I guess I'm on 50 day cycles with bizarre spotting episodes in between. How annoying ! DH is away a lot this month a d all of next (March), so I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## Beanbabe

:cake: :cake: :cake:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKA

:happydance::happydance::happydance:​
(sorry its late) :blush:


----------



## Beanbabe

:cake: :cake: :cake:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRIANNA

:happydance::happydance::happydance:​
(sorry its late) :blush:


----------



## Beanbabe

Had a little first birthday party for my little pudding today. :D

So i had an early scan and im 7+1. Have another scan on Friday when we hope to see a heartbeat. [-o&lt;


----------



## VGibs

hahaha Thanks! 

We have been dealing with a huge amount of stress this week and I feel bad that I am missing cautious baby birthdays!


----------



## Smiler79

HI ladies

hope all is ok with you V

Bean - glad to here good things from your scan. when is you e due date

As for me i am in 2ww!! DOnt know whether that is good or not though! Obvoiously i am desperate for another bubba but as hubby isnt i dont know what he would do i was pregnant again. BUt it will be his fault if i am!! I am symptom spotting like mad!! I am weeing all the time, incredibly tired an have got back ache but could be imagining it all. Guess i wil just have to wait and see

Will abviously keep you all posted !!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Aah, me too V ! Super stressful and busy ATM. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKA, BRIANNA AND EOIN !​
Yay for 2ww Smiler ! When are you testing ? I'm going to update the title of this thread soon. 'Cautious Club rides again !' or something. 

Nothing to report from here. CD 9 of who knows how long this one will be ?


----------



## Smiler79

HI Ya

Not sure when i am going to test. My first two proper cycles were 34 days longbut the last two have only been 26 days. If i go by the 26 days then af is due tomorrow but could also be another week away. Going to try an hold out for as long as possile as dont think i can cope with the disappointment of a negative test


----------



## Smiler79

Spoke to soon. AF arrived with avengeance last nigh:-( I knew it was a long shot me being pregnant but still really disappointed.

At least i know that i appear to have a 26 day cycle now so can try and work out ovulation dates and then get hubby to get carried away and forget the contraception on those dates!!! I know that is quite sneaky but if he is really adamant that he doesnt want another one then he wont be persuaded to be naughty


----------



## Smudgelicious

Oh poo, Smiler. I was hoping for a bfp for you ! I like your devious plan though- fx ;)

How's Beans bean ? Roughly 8 weeks already ?! So exciting, pls keep us updated ! Fx for some more cautious bfps and then we can all join in. 

Nothing much happening here. P is STILL not walking. He just crawls and climbs at top speed. We went to playgroup today and he played with the toys properly for the first time ever ! (properly as in picked them up and stuff, not totally disinterested like last year )


----------



## Beanbabe

:hugs: smiler but 26 days is a short cycle - still time to have a 2012 baba. :thumbup:

well beans little bean aka bubble is just over 8 weeks now. Just back from scan and saw a lovely little blob with a good heartbeat :happydance: Got an edd of 26 Sept - one week and two days before my brother in laws wedding - hope i make their big day :dohh:


----------



## Smudgelicious

Do you know ive never had a pregnancy that didn't span Xmas ? Every time, it's been bfp one year, due the next. I'd love to do it all in one year ! September going to come so quickly Bean, I'm getting jealous all over again ! I don't have much chance of a 2012 baby, DH has been home for 12 hours, leaving again 36 hours, gone for a month and AF is all over the place :(

Hows everyone else doing ?


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls I am still broodier than ever and everyone I know seems to be pregnant!!!!! 

But according to ovulation calculators I am in my optimum conceiving window over the next couple of days so guess I should be going to bed and seducing hubby rather than being on here!!!!!!!

Will keep you all posted!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies could really do with your advice.


Hubby and I did dtd last night without being careful!!!! I was secretly over the moon as according to ovulation calculators it was a perfect time! However despite all the conversations hubby and I have had about contraception and how I don't like the idea of the morning after pill, he has asked me to go and get it tomorrow.

I don't know what to do to be honest. They say it is most effective taken within 12 hrs and it will be at leastv36hrs by the time I get to a pharmacy. I really really don't like the idea of the morning after pill, especially after the devastation we all understand from miscarriage. I am tempted to tell hubby I have taken it but not and see what happens as there is always the chance that the pill won't work but then I would feel so guilty!!!!

What do you girls think I should do?


----------



## VGibs

Ugh....way to pass the buck hubby! Tell him that the birth control was up to him and if he didn't go through with it then it is his problem and you don't feel comfortable taking that pill. He dropped the ball...it isnt your job to pick it up again.


----------



## Smiler79

Thanks V. hubby hasnt mentioned it since si i am keeping quiet but will say exactly what you said if he says anything. it is too late now anyway as over 48hr so pill wouldnt be reliablr now anyway.

i know i am probably getting my hopes up for nothing but there is a little bit of me that thinks we might have actually done the job!! it was one of my fertile days according to conception calculator and i have been feeling really crampy over lst 24hrs so wondering if something is happening?!?!

just got to wait til 11th march as 26 day cycle it seems so that is when i am due on again xx

how is everyone else? V i see your wedding is getting closer!! how are preparations going?

Bean - how is bubble doing?


----------



## Smudgelicious

Im sorry I've not been in here for a week, having a busy stressful year so far. 

OMG Smiler ! I totay agree with V, his problem not yours. So, testing in a few days ??!! 

I wish I had something exciting to say but I just don't. Going to hospital tomorrow for an MRI and a lumbar puncture because my headaches are back ;( Dh still away for another 2.5 weeks. Patrick is still not walking ! Seriously, he's almost 14 months ! He can crawl and climb like a pro, empty a cupboard in a blink but just hasn't taken a step yet.


----------



## Smiler79

Oh smudge sorry to hear your headaches are bac. I suffer from tension headaches and the occasional migraine and they are bad enough so cannot imagine how muh pain you must be in :-(

I am due on on sunday if i go by my 26 day cycle but as i can have a 32 day cycle i am going to try and hold off testing til the wed if i dont com on on sunday. Some days i feel like i have loads of symptoms but then other days i dont notice any so who knows


----------



## Beanbabe

Hi everyone

Smudge I hope your tests went well. :hugs: Eoin still not walking yet either and expects me to spend my days holding his two hands so he can practice. Very time consuming but hopefully he will take off soon...... please please lol.

Smiler massive fxd for you and a bfp. IMO your oh was well outta line asking you to do that. I dont think anyone who has suffered a loss could take that pill and not feel forever bad. I really really hope you get a positive result. 

My little bubble is 11weeks now and I think things are starting to show. This being preg no 6 I knew I would stretch easily but noone knows yet except me oh and my sister so I was hoping to keep it under wraps for another while. Still its not a major complaint and i hope its a sign things are going good. Have another scan on Monday (my third). Will keep yous posted on how it goes


----------



## Smiler79

Well ladies Af was due today if i go by 26 day cycle but nothing! I am trying mot to get my hopes up too much as knowing my luck it will just arrive a day or two late. However i have no pms symptoms but have been feeling really tire and feel nauseas every few days.

Although i have got my fingers crossed i am also really scared about what hubby will say if i am preganant again.

As i said before i am going to try and hold out til wed to test if af has not arrived before then alothugh there is a big bit of me that wants to run out and but a test in the morning if af hasnt arrived.!!!!!
Will kep you all posted xxx


----------



## Smudgelicious

kjdsh


----------



## Smiler79

Sorry ladies my af arrived about 3 hrs after my last post:-( really disappointed. However i actually think i am goin gto go back on birth control pill for a while. I am having horrific pain and bleeding each month and know pill will help.

Also i am fed up with hubby making me feel confused all the time. I have told him i am goin gback on the pill for the next 6 months as i cannot cope with him saying he doesnt wnt anymore and then being careless. It is doing no good for my pnd. I realised this month that although i really want another little one i am not emotionally ready at the mo so i need to take some control back. But i told hubby that going back on the pill does not mean i dont want anymore at all it just mens i am not ready yet.

Just hope it doesnt affect me conceiving or carrying baby later on as miscariage was after i came off hte pill last time.

How is eveyone else.


----------



## Smudgelicious

kjds


----------



## Smiler79

Hey girls how is everyone? 

BEan how are you and bump doing?

Smudge anymore news on whether you are pregnant or not?

I am very jealous as hubby is still saying not to anymore babies
:sad2:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/crysad.gif

I have gone back on the pill as he was being a pain around forgetting to use a condom and then expecting me to do something about it. However by being on the pill i get a really bad eczmema flare up every month.

What is really awful is that i am having thoughts about coming off the pill but not telling him. Is that really naughty and do yo think it is a bad idea? I was religious about taking hte pil for the 11 years before we had imogen despit being desparate for a baby even back then but i really want number two and am not sure hubby wil ever change his mind. Do you think i would be asking for trouble if was to have an "accident" and get pregnant wothout huby being fully on board wotht hte idea


----------



## Smudgelicious

ksjdf


----------



## Smudgelicious

jdfs


----------



## Beanbabe

Well hello girls :flower:

So congratulations to Smudge :) :hugs:. I know your little one wasnt on the cards but congrats are still due. This preg for me has been totally different to Eoin's as well. Its only now that Im really "feeling" pregnant and Im almost 24 weeks. The weeks have been just flying by. Cant believe that Im only 3 days away from viability. :shock:

Smilier I really dont know what you should do. Its a difficult situation and the biggest concern I would have is that your oh would resent the baby. I know how much you want another baby but I would be cautious of having an "accident" for that reason. Could you maybe get him to agree to trying for a certain period of time or some sort of compromise like that. That way he has a "get out" so to speak and with any luck you'll be pregnant before the time frame is up. Just a idea - prob a silly one but maybe worth a try. good luck. :hugs: xx


----------



## Smiler79

Thanks bean. Glad your pregnancy is going so well. Canr believe how quickly it is going.

I have spoken to hubby and said that i am going to stay on the pill for the next 6 months as need to get PND completely sorted then i am going to give control back to him but unlike last time i am not going to give in and go back on pil so if he "forgets" to becareful then so be it. As i said to him before he is the one that doesnt wan another baby but i do so i am not going to remind nim to be careful and hopefuly he wil either change his mind or be careless enough that we fall pregnant!!

A few people have said that maybe his being careless is his way of saving face and appearing not to compromise again but stil having a baby. I canbut hope.
I dont htink i would ever actually go ahead with the "accidet" idea fr the very reason you said. That is why i waited 11 years to have Imogen even thoughi had been desperate for a abay all that time. Simon loves Imogen more than i ever thought he would and i would hate for baby number 2 to not be loved as much.

ANyway enough about me.

How are you doing Smudge?

Bean - as you are so far along do you know what you are having this time or are you staying team yellow?


----------



## Smudgelicious

kjldskj


----------



## Beanbabe

so girls just thot I'd update with my little bundle news. :happydance:

Our little boy is 3 weeks today. He was 8lb 15 at birth and is adorable. 

Hope everyone is doing well. xx


----------



## Smudgelicious

CONGRATULATIONS BEAN !!​

3 weeks already ! That went fast. I'm 25 weeks now, it flew up until this point, now it's dragging.......


----------



## Smudgelicious

Whoopsy..

What's his name ?


----------



## Beanbabe

Smudgelicious said:


> Whoopsy..
> 
> What's his name ?

He is called Liam :) and hes nine weeks now. :0 Hows you and your wee bundle??? Hope alls good. xx


----------



## Smudgelicious

I'm getting pretty uncomfortable now ! Just 7ish weeks til bubba comes which I cannot wait for...

Liam is a gorgeous name, I've no idea of names yet.


----------



## VGibs

HI CAUTIOUS CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have re reading our posts from way back when LOL I am offcially back on the baby making bandwagon and wanted to pop in and say I MISS YOU LADIES!


----------



## Beanbabe

V - Huge congrats :flower: See you got lucky very quickly. :thumbup: Heres to a healthy and happy pregnancy for you. :hugs:


Smudge - How you doing? Any chance of a wee update on your wee bundle?? :flower:


----------



## Smudgelicious

Hi girls !

My little boy bundle is almost 10 weeks old now. His name is Freddie and he is DELICIOUS ! It's amazing how quick time is flying. He's definitely a unique little man, totally different from the others. Not only because hes blue eyed and hss blonde hair when everyon else is dark, he doesnt look anything like me or DH. Weird !


----------



## Smudgelicious

Omg V ! Just saw your ticker ! CONGRATULATIONS ! NNo wonder youre tired ! So happy for you !


----------



## VGibs

I'm tired and extremely sick. It's been a rough few weeks.


----------



## Beanbabe

Smudge - Huge congratulations :hugs: :happydance: Totally delighted for you. Loving the name, Freddie is a real wee mans name :thumbup: 

V - Hope you are feeling better :hugs:

Its hard to believe how much time has passed since the cautious club formed. I wonder how the other girls are doing. My little man is six months now - rolling over, on solids, trying to sit up .... growing up very fast so it must be time to start thinking of another one ;)


----------



## Smudgelicious

Times flying...

I haven't been on here for ages. 

Freddie's almost 18 weeks old now. He's wonderful. We've had some hurdles, he had surgery a few weeks ago for a bowel problem and bfing was hard for a good while there.

Our original babies are all 2 now ! Can't believe it ! Patrick is a full on HANDFUL. I cannot take my eye off him, he climbs, he destroys but he is adorable.

How's everyone (anyone) doing?


----------



## VGibs

I just re read this whole thread....what a wonderful journey we all went on together :)


----------

